# No way Jose! We are going to Disneyland! 3/13 - Movin' on Up!



## brookelizabeth

Hello and welcome to my very FIRST Disneyland Trip Report!  We have been to Walt Disney World many times (see reports of most of the trips in my signature), but this was our first time headed West!

First a quick introduction in case you haven't followed me on previous reports:

I'm Brook.  Certified Disney Parks freeeeak!  I love Disney news and rumors, love the parks, love vacation, love palm trees.   I cannot go often enough, I'm always wanting to be there....and now with Disneyland under our belts, it has just fed the obsession more.  I love Disney vacations so much, I became a Travel Agent last year specializing in it!  It's a fantastic job and I've had the sheer pleasure of helping several of my DIS friends plan their trips! 

Aside from that, I'm a Momma and we live in New York City!






My DH, Joe.  He is thankfully quite in love with Disney Parks as well and is always eager to be on our next trip.  He isn't quite the freak I am, but does get pretty excited about it all.






And then there is Henry...the true star of this report!  He is our little man.  4 years old and LOVES Mickey's House!






Our dates were January 11-17, 2012.  We are DVC members; however, this trip was planned fairly last minute, so we only stayed 1 night in the Villas at the Grand Californian (there aren't many villas and they can be difficult to get!), the other nights were spent at Disney's Paradise Pier.  I also took a short Travel Agent class while there that toured the Disneyland Hotel - so you will get to see all three Disney resorts.  As a family we toured Hollywood and went to LegoLand California too!

Because this was our first time, I "leading" our family on where to go and when.  Joe had the camera most of the time, and I was focused on directing us to experience things that were different than Walt Disney World.  As a result, this Trip Report will hopefully present you, not only with the magic and wonder of Disneyland, but also with a real grasp on the differences between the parks. 

So, are you ready for the 5 hour flight from NYC to Long Beach?  Make sure you are strapped in, your seat is in the upright position and your tray table is put away...here we go!

(and as a funny note, this is the second TR title I've had with a Spanish name in it! )


Table of Contents
Wednesday, January 11, 2012
The is the plane ride that never ends, yes it goes on and on my...wait? We're there? Part One.
The is the plane ride that never ends, yes it goes on and on my...wait? We're there? Part Two.
The is the plane ride that never ends, yes it goes on and on my...wait? We're there? Part Three.

Thursday, January 12, 2012
Lucky Number 13. Part One.
Lucky Number 13. Part Two.
Lucky Number 13. Part Three.
Lucky Number 13. Part Four.
Lucky Number 13. Part Five.
Second Breakfast Time! Part One.
Second Breakfast Time! Part Two.
Cute Bathrooms and a Giant Whale. Part One.
Cute Bathrooms and a Giant Whale. Part Two.
The Great Corn Dog Throwdown. Part One.
The Great Corn Dog Throwdown. Part Two.
The Great Corn Dog Throwdown. Part Three.
The Great Corn Dog Throwdown. Part Four.
Is that a cat?! Part One.
Is that a cat?! Part Two.
Is that a cat?! Part Three.
Is that a cat?! Part Four.
Is that a cat?! Part Five.
Is that a cat?! Part Six.
Is that a cat?! Part Seven.

Friday, January 13, 2012
On-Site Guest Perk! Part One.
On-Site Guest Perk! Part Two.
Henry & his snacks. Part One.
Henry & his snacks. Part Two.
Henry & his snacks. Part Three.
Two Words: Chicken Nuggets. Part One.
Two Words: Chicken Nuggets. Part Two.
Two Words: Chicken Nuggets. Part Three.
Time for school
Disney School. Part One.
Disney School. Part Two.
Disney School. Part Three.
Dinner Off-Site. Part One.
Dinner Off-Site. Part Two.
The Wonderful World of Color. Part One.
The Wonderful World of Color. Part Two.
The Wonderful World of Color. Part Three.
The Wonderful World of Color. Part Four.

Saturday, January 14
A Character Breakfast - Disneyland Style. Part One.
A Character Breakfast - Disneyland Style. Part Two.
A Character Breakfast - Disneyland Style. Part Three.
Hooray for Hollywood! Part One.
Hooray for Hollywood! Part Two.
Hooray for Hollywood! Part Three.
A Wild Goose Chase.  AKA: How a GPS Saved my Marriage. Part One.
A Wild Goose Chase. AKA: How a GPS Saved my Marriage. Part Two.
Until the Sun Goes Down on Santa Monica Boulevard! Part One.
Until the Sun Goes Down on Santa Monica Boulevard! Part Two.
Until the Sun Goes Down on Santa Monica Boulevard! Part Three.

Sunday, January 15
Surprising Henry. Part One.
Surprising Henry. Part Two.
Surprising Henry. Part Three.
There's a reason we have a plan... Part One.
There's a reason we have a plan... Part Two.
My Obsession with Miniland! (and the rest of our day) Part One. 
My Obsession with Miniland! (and the rest of our day) Part Two.
My Obsession with Miniland! (and the rest of our day) Part Three.
My Obsession with Miniland! (and the rest of our day) Part Four.
My Obsession with Miniland! (and the rest of our day) Part Five.
My Obsession with Miniland! (and the rest of our day) Part Six.
My Obsession with Miniland! (and the rest of our day) Part Seven.
My Obsession with Minland (and the rest of our day) Part Eight.

Monday, January 16
Wrapping up our "Must Do" List
Small World & Toon Town. Part One.
Small World & Toon Town. Part Two.
Small World & Toon Town. Part Three.
Small World & Toon Town. Part Four.
Small World & Toon Town. Part Five.
The Brave Little Boy. Part One.
The Brave Little Boy. Part Two.
Girl on a Misson
Table with a View. Part One.
Table with a View. Part Two.
Mother of the Year. NOT! Part One.
Mother of the Year. NOT! Part Two.
Checking off the To Do List. Part One.
Checking off the To Do List. Part Two.
Movin' on up! Part One.
Movin' on up! Part Two.

Other Stuff
Life Update
Cruise Update
One week!
Life Update - Hurricane Sandy
Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade
Christmas in NYC
Holiday Train Show - Part One, Part Two, Part Three, Part Four


----------



## chloe770

Here!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Woooo Hoooo!  Can't wait to hear all about the Disneyland trip!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## AshtonsMom99

Im reading friend! Keep em coming...... Now I have to figure out how to do mine.......


----------



## that's nice

I'm here Brook!!! 

Can't wait to read all about DL!


----------



## jedijill

I'm in! Henry gets cuter in every report!

Jill in CO


----------



## Caretames1

I'm here! I can't wait to see this, I know nothing about DL.


----------



## pooh'smate

Joining in. I might not comment a lot but I will be following along.


----------



## lovealldisney

I'm here and ready to follow along! Love all you reports so far! Henry really has grown! Such a handsome little boy!


----------



## blessedby3

Yay!!! I have been (NOT) so patiently waiting for this  Going back to start reading!!!


----------



## princess&her4princes

Hey Brook!

I"m here, too! Can't wait to hear all about it! Love the start, nice job, my friend!


----------



## orangecats2

So excited to hear your take on DL. I have been following along on your last 2 WDW TR's but I am a lurker.


----------



## disneyfan61

Woo Hoo I am here!! Did I make page 1???


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

Saw this on the Disney Mom!!!  I am here for the fun!  We are planning Disneyland next year so I am anxious to hear all about your trip.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

I'm in!  I know next to nothing about Disneyland so this will be really informative.  Bring it on Brook!


----------



## SheStang94

I'm here! Excited to hear all about Disneyland!


----------



## Woth2982

I'm here! Loved your last two TRs, and considering I love DL more than WDW (Please don't shoot), I won't be missing this one! DL was my first Disney experience when I was three so i think that is why I love it so much!


----------



## glennbo123

Dang, page 2.  Oh well.  Looking forward to the TR!


----------



## Millie12591

Here!


----------



## Flossbolna

I am here!!


----------



## MaryAz

Page 2...Hurray for a DL report. We are road tripping there in June. Last time we went was 2 years ago so can;t wait to see how it has changed.


----------



## basketkat

Yay yay yay and....yay!!!!  I can't wait to hear all about Disneyland!


----------



## brookelizabeth

chloe770 said:


> Here!



You were fast Dawn!



mickeystoontown said:


> Woooo Hoooo!  Can't wait to hear all about the Disneyland trip!



I cannot wait to get it started!!!



jenseib said:


>







AshtonsMom99 said:


> Im reading friend! Keep em coming...... Now I have to figure out how to do mine.......



You can do it!  If you do, be sure to share your link.  I LOVE writing TRs!



that's nice said:


> I'm here Brook!!!
> 
> Can't wait to read all about DL!



Hi Tim!  Thanks for following me over to these boards!



jedijill said:


> I'm in! Henry gets cuter in every report!
> 
> Jill in CO



Aw, thank you!   Thanks for following along!



Caretames1 said:


> I'm here! I can't wait to see this, I know nothing about DL.



I hope to be very informative and share the knowledge.  It's a totally different animal than WDW.

I might steal your idea of asking Kadence about her reactions to things.  It's SO cute...it would be hilarious to hear what a 4-year old has to say! 



pooh'smate said:


> Joining in. I might not comment a lot but I will be following along.



:: Thanks for reading!  I understand the no comment thing, it takes a lot of time!!



lovealldisney said:


> I'm here and ready to follow along! Love all you reports so far! Henry really has grown! Such a handsome little boy!



Thank you!!!  It's funny between my last TR and this one, it's been almost a year, so he has GROWN.  Age 3-4 has been a big difference.



blessedby3 said:


> Yay!!! I have been (NOT) so patiently waiting for this  Going back to start reading!!!



 I've been anxious to start it!!



princess&her4princes said:


> Hey Brook!
> 
> I"m here, too! Can't wait to hear all about it! Love the start, nice job, my friend!



Thank you for following me over!!!! 



orangecats2 said:


> So excited to hear your take on DL. I have been following along on your last 2 WDW TR's but I am a lurker.



Thank you for reading...and commenting! It's good to "meet you"


----------



## brookelizabeth

disneyfan61 said:


> Woo Hoo I am here!! Did I make page 1???



You did!!! 



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Saw this on the Disney Mom!!!  I am  here for the fun!  We are planning Disneyland next year so I am anxious  to hear all about your trip.



I hope I can be here to answer some questions, give some pointers and  get you even more excited for your trip!  Feel free to ask any questions  you might have!  (you are gonna LOVE it!)



Lovemy3babes said:


> I'm in!  I know next to nothing about  Disneyland so this will be really informative.  Bring it on Brook!



I can't wait to start!  So much to share!!  It will be fun writing this, everything is all brand new again!



SheStang94 said:


> I'm here! Excited to hear all about Disneyland!



:: Thank you for reading along!  I can't wait to get started!



Woth2982 said:


> I'm here! Loved your last two TRs, and  considering I love DL more than WDW (Please don't shoot), I won't be  missing this one! DL was my first Disney experience when I was three so i  think that is why I love it so much!



  I won't shoot!  I COMPLETELY understand your passion for Disneyland.   It would be tough to say which I like better, but there are things I  definitely prefer on the west coast!



glennbo123 said:


> Dang, page 2.  Oh well.  Looking forward to the TR!



Close!   Thanks for reading along Glenn!



Millie12591 said:


> Here!



Hello hello!!  Thanks for following me over! 



Flossbolna said:


> I am here!!



 Hey Magdalene!  Thanks for reading!!!



MaryAz said:


> Page 2...Hurray for a DL report. We are road  tripping there in June. Last time we went was 2 years ago so can;t wait  to see how it has changed.



I hope you guys get to see Cars Land - it's opening mid-June!


----------



## brookelizabeth

basketkat said:


> Yay yay yay and....yay!!!!  I can't wait to hear all about Disneyland!



Yes, finally!   I can't wait to really get started!


----------



## Mindy5767

I'm here!!!  I can't wait... your reports are GREAT!!----uhoh.... I need a new trip counter...I'm at 31 days more or less....


----------



## claryche

I'm so excited, looking forward to reading this trip report.  I have been stalking your other trip report waiting for you to post a link.  I can't believe that I didn't get on the first page.  Oh well I'm here now.


----------



## onelilspark

Joining in!


----------



## uncw89

I'm here!!!


----------



## Self_resqing_princz

I'm here!  I'm SO you've started your DL TR!   I've got SO many questions about DL.
Is it just 1 park- the Magic Kingdom.. or is it called something else?
I knew they had at least one resort.. how many do they have and are they themed?
Can you do all of DL in 1 day?  I've heard you don't need more than 1 day for DL.
Can wait to read all about DL!


----------



## BMC423

You started yay!!!! Can't wait to hear all about Disneyland!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Late to the party, but eagerly awaiting your pics!


----------



## Disneymom3304

Hello I am very excited to see what you thought of DL.  We love WDW but have never been to DL.  My DH would love to go but I am not so sure the plane ride would be worth it!  Maybe your TR will convince me otherwise


----------



## tinacaplan

I'm here!


----------



## MEK

How did I miss the start of this?    I even checked the DIS boards at work today.  Oh well, better late than never!   And - and I like your long hair!


----------



## Poolrat

All caught up and finally over here ---page 3 YIKES 


If you have not caught up yet- Iam going to DL in Late Sept. 


I am eagerly    and taking notes.   


ETA:  Henry is such a big guy.  WOW


----------



## Mindy5767

uncw89 said:


> I'm here!!!



OFF TOPIC>.... where did you get your DVC signature thingie?


----------



## TinkerbellinNY6

I am here and following along! I can't wait to hear all about your trip since I have yet to go to Disneyland.


----------



## eandesmom

I'm here!


----------



## auroralark

Hi, Brook! I've been enjoying your reports for awhile, but I don't know if I've ever posted before! Anyway, looking forward to reading all about your Disneyland trip!


----------



## Caretames1

brookelizabeth said:


> I might steal your idea of asking Kadence about her reactions to things.  It's SO cute...it would be hilarious to hear what a 4-year old has to say!



You should! I think Henry would be hilarious! That's why I did it, Kadence kept making comments, so I decided she needed have her voice heard.


----------



## IluvXU

So ready for this.. although I cheated and saw the pics (which we did use a few!)


----------



## Mom&RN

Joining in!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## lovegrumpy

Can't wait to hear what u think of Disneyland. I love it much more then WDW. Now my kids love WDW and can't wait to see if that well change this summer after we visit again.


----------



## Angelrose

Can't wait to read all about it.  I always read your trip reports and always enjoy them.


----------



## Little_Birdie

I just subscribed!!  Can't wait to hear about your trip!!


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

Well I had my pen and paper all ready to do some serious note taking until you mentioned a 5 hour flight!   That's one tough pill to swallow.  Maybe I can get over it though if you do a *really* good job of convincing me it is worth it through this TR.  So no pressure... 

I really am looking forward to learning all about DL.  I'd love to go there at some point.  Your sneak preview totally had me hooked!  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## uncw89

Mindy5767 said:


> OFF TOPIC>.... where did you get your DVC signature thingie?



Check out this thread! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2735649


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

4 pages in 24 hours??  

So looking forward to this report!!


----------



## KristiMc

I'm in!  Can't wait to read about your adventures.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Mindy5767 said:


> I'm here!!!  I can't wait... your reports are GREAT!!----uhoh.... I need a new trip counter...I'm at 31 days more or less....



You better update that lady! 



claryche said:


> I'm so excited, looking forward to reading this trip report.  I have been stalking your other trip report waiting for you to post a link.  I can't believe that I didn't get on the first page.  Oh well I'm here now.



I had forgotten to put the update to my title of my old TR at first, then posted it on a couple various DIS Facebook groups (and just realized, you should join our "Disney Mom's" group! Just sent a request for you to be added - fun conversation there!), so I think the Facebook folks got a jump start!



onelilspark said:


> Joining in!



 ::



uncw89 said:


> I'm here!!!



Hello!  Thanks for reading along!!



Self_resqing_princz said:


> I'm here!  I'm SO you've started your DL TR!   I've got SO many questions about DL.
> Is it just 1 park- the Magic Kingdom.. or is it called something else?
> I knew they had at least one resort.. how many do they have and are they themed?
> Can you do all of DL in 1 day?  I've heard you don't need more than 1 day for DL.
> Can wait to read all about DL!



I knew NOTHING about it before I became a TA, learned a lot being a TA, then even more researching it on my own...and now of course feel like I have a pretty good grasp on it!  Of course there are hidden secrets to any park that you learn over time...

The Disneyland Resort is two theme parks: Disneyland and California Adventure.  Disneyland is like the Magic Kingdom, with a few differences.  They have New Orleans Square, WDW has Liberty Square.  They also have a Toon Town (which is awesome!).  The Castle is Sleeping Beauty's and all of Main Street and the Castle is smaller scale.  California Adventure is unique...has a part that is similar to DHS, but the rest is all different.

There are three Disney owned resorts (Paradise Pier, Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian) with TONS of off-site hotels literally across the street.

And there is Downtown Disney.  I will explain the great layout of whole resort in one of my first few updates.  It's small and compact and so easy to get around in!

I think you can do Disneyland park in one day (or the majority of it anyway), but not both theme parks.  You could get a LOT done in 2 days, but 3 or 4 is better.  We did 3.



BMC423 said:


> You started yay!!!! Can't wait to hear all about Disneyland!



Finally started! 



Disneymom3304 said:


> Hello I am very excited to see what you thought of DL.  We love WDW but have never been to DL.  My DH would love to go but I am not so sure the plane ride would be worth it!  Maybe your TR will convince me otherwise



I was very, very nervous about our plane ride CLEAR across the entire country!   That will be coming up soon...



tinacaplan said:


> I'm here!



Hello Tina!!!  Thanks for reading along!



MEK said:


> How did I miss the start of this?    I even checked the DIS boards at work today.  Oh well, better late than never!   And - and I like your long hair!



You are not late, just on time! 

And thanks about the hair!  I forgot that in my last TR I still had pretty short hair, didn't I???  I decided to grow it out again.  NYC haircuts are too expensive. 



Poolrat said:


> All caught up and finally over here ---page 3 YIKES
> 
> If you have not caught up yet- Iam going to DL in Late Sept.
> 
> I am eagerly    and taking notes.
> 
> ETA:  Henry is such a big guy.  WOW



You are?!  I had NO idea!  I'm so far behind on your report!   You are gonna LOOOOOOVE it!  It's awesome, awesome.  I can't wait to go back!  Let me know if you have any questions, I'm happy to help!

And yes, Henry has SHOT up this past year.  He's in size 5 now!  My last TR he was size 3 in diapers. 



TinkerbellinNY6 said:


> I am here and following along! I can't wait to hear all about your trip since I have yet to go to Disneyland.



:: Thanks for reading along!!!  I can't wait to get started!



eandesmom said:


> I'm here!



Hey Cynthia!!  Thanks for reading!



auroralark said:


> Hi, Brook! I've been enjoying your reports for awhile, but I don't know if I've ever posted before! Anyway, looking forward to reading all about your Disneyland trip!



Your name does look familiar...perhaps you posted once...or I'm just imagining it.   Regardless, thanks for reading!!



Caretames1 said:


> You should! I think Henry would be hilarious! That's why I did it, Kadence kept making comments, so I decided she needed have her voice heard.



Ya, I am thinking it's a must...it will be a riot to hear what he thinks!


----------



## brookelizabeth

IluvXU said:


> So ready for this.. although I cheated and saw the pics (which we did use a few!)



  I'm glad my pics helped!  And I'm sure you saw several horrid pictures  of random faces I make...Joe had the camera, so a lot more of my mug in  this TR than normal. 



Mom&RN said:


> Joining in!  Looking forward to it.



::  Thank you for reading!!!



lovegrumpy said:


> Can't wait to hear what u think of  Disneyland. I love it much more then WDW. Now my kids love WDW and can't  wait to see if that well change this summer after we visit  again.



I cannot wait to start sharing it.  I DO understand why people love it  more than WDW.  I can't say I do...but, I completely get the DL  love/passion that people have!  I love them both!

The changes are going to be incredible.  I can't wait to go back and see them!



Angelrose said:


> Can't wait to read all about it.  I always read your trip reports and always enjoy them.



Thank you for reading!!!!  



Little_Birdie said:


> I just subscribed!!  Can't wait to hear about your trip!!



:: Thanks for reading!!



RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> Well I had my pen and paper all ready to  do some serious note taking until you mentioned a 5 hour flight!   That's one tough pill to swallow.  Maybe I can get over it though if you do a *really* good job of convincing me it is worth it through this TR.  So no pressure...
> 
> I really am looking forward to learning all about DL.  I'd love to go  there at some point.  Your sneak preview totally had me hooked!  Can't  wait to hear all about it!



 Yikes, the pressure is ON!   Yes  a FIVE hour flight, NYC to Long Beach.  One coast to the other.  I was noooooooot looking forward to this part.




2xcited2sleep said:


> 4 pages in 24 hours??
> 
> So looking forward to this report!!



It got busy here! 



KristiMc said:


> I'm in!  Can't wait to read about your adventures.



Hi Kristi!  Thank you for reading along!!


----------



## merbobear

Following along! I can't wait to read about the adventures that your family met at DL!


----------



## claryche

brookelizabeth said:


> I had forgotten to put the update to my title of my old TR at first, then posted it on a couple various DIS Facebook groups (and just realized, you should join our "Disney Mom's" group! Just sent a request for you to be added - fun conversation there!), so I think the Facebook folks got a jump start!



I saw that, thanks so much.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Well, this trip report could be trouble for me.  I am already desperate to go to Disneyland.  I have a feeling that this isn't going to help!!  

Bring it on!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Who hoo!  I'm here!

We moved from Ontario to BC last summer so of course, this year's Disney trip is going to be a west coast trip!!  We leave for a three week "tour" of like 8 states   and our 4 days in Disneyland are smack dab in the middle.  In fact, we're going to be eating with Ariel and her pals on the day my DD turns 9!! 

Anyway, ya think you can have this TR wrapped up by July 14th?  We leave the next day!  

Looking forward to hearing ALL about what to do and what not to do on our trip!


----------



## hcmommy

Can't wait to learn about Disneyland!  I want to do Lego Land and Hollywood and pretty much everything you guys did in a trip one day.  I always thought it sounded really fun!


----------



## Mindy5767

uncw89 said:


> Check out this thread!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2735649



Thanks... I'll have to see if I can follow the instructions.  I don't have a photobucket though...I host all my pics on facebook.  Hopefully there's still a way.


----------



## ClaireW

Here! And looking forward to finding out more about DL - it's on our 'bucket' list


----------



## tinkerbell60

I knew I was late - but 4 pages- wow!  Looking forward to learning a lot about Disneyland - have not been there since the late 80s - oh, that is scary to realize!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Yay!!!  Can't wait to hear what you thought of the West Coast Disney!  So glad you have started the new TR.


----------



## Jenn51421

Im in...I just finished reading your trip report about Marriage lol great title by the way...


----------



## petals

Joining in!  Can't wait to read the Disneyland trip report. Never been there


----------



## keys1388

Yay!!  I can't wait to hear about your trip to my favorite Disney park!!!!


----------



## DisMomAmy

Thanks to your facebook alert I was able to read your intro last night on my phone while I sat at swim practice.  I'm so excited to read along.  We've never been to Disneyland so I'm really looking forward to seeing it through your report.

And I enjoyed your wrap up on your last TR...  it's interesting to see how the touring plans/styles change from trip to trip based on your previous experiences.  I think we struck the right balance in November but I'm nervous that our April trip won't live up to that one.


----------



## annmarieda

Followed over from Disney Mom...  I think it is about time I follow a DL TR!  Looking forward to reading all about your adventure


----------



## LookinUp

I'm here! So excited to "come along" to DL; it's been such a long time. I look forward to your pics & tales bringing me back.


----------



## MRYPPNS

Can't wait to read all about the details.


----------



## elphie101

Hi! New reader alert! I just finished your last TR and what can I say, I'm hooked  Subbing onto this journey - SO excited to be following a DL TR! Hoping to make it out there next summer, fingers crossed. Can't wait for your update!


----------



## brookelizabeth

merbobear said:


> Following along! I can't wait to read about the adventures that your family met at DL!



Thanks for reading!!!



claryche said:


> I saw that, thanks so much.  Sounds like fun.



It's a fun group, chatting ladies, chatting about Disney.  Can't get much better. 



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Well, this trip report could be trouble for me.  I am already desperate to go to Disneyland.  I have a feeling that this isn't going to help!!
> 
> Bring it on!



 NOPE!  It won't help!  Let's see how many updates it takes until you are booking...



stayhomemom77 said:


> Who hoo!  I'm here!
> 
> We moved from Ontario to BC last summer so of course, this year's Disney trip is going to be a west coast trip!!  We leave for a three week "tour" of like 8 states   and our 4 days in Disneyland are smack dab in the middle.  In fact, we're going to be eating with Ariel and her pals on the day my DD turns 9!!
> 
> Anyway, ya think you can have this TR wrapped up by July 14th?  We leave the next day!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing ALL about what to do and what not to do on our trip!



That sounds like a FANTASTIC trip you have planned!!!! Wow!!!!  Love it!

I do hope to have this wrapped up before June 2 when we cruise! 



hcmommy said:


> Can't wait to learn about Disneyland!  I want to do Lego Land and Hollywood and pretty much everything you guys did in a trip one day.  I always thought it sounded really fun!



It was a BLAST.  We truly had a fantastic time every single day!  Henry keeps asking to go back to see it all again.



ClaireW said:


> Here! And looking forward to finding out more about DL - it's on our 'bucket' list



:: I hope to give you lots of good details for when you plan your trip!



tinkerbell60 said:


> I knew I was late - but 4 pages- wow!  Looking forward to learning a lot about Disneyland - have not been there since the late 80s - oh, that is scary to realize!



Glad you found me!!!  I am sure it has changed a LOT since the late 80s!  You'll have to go back soon! 



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Yay!!!  Can't wait to hear what you thought of the West Coast Disney!  So glad you have started the new TR.



I'm so glad to finally be started too - I even have the first update written.  Things are busyyyyy with work now, so I'm updating while waiting on hold with Disney. 



Jenn51421 said:


> Im in...I just finished reading your trip report about Marriage lol great title by the way...



Thanks!  It was so true of that trip.  We both gave and took!  I so very much want another 2 week trip. 



petals said:


> Joining in!  Can't wait to read the Disneyland trip report. Never been there



Glad you found me!!!  ::



keys1388 said:


> Yay!!  I can't wait to hear about your trip to my favorite Disney park!!!!



I can see why it is your favorite!!! 



DisMomAmy said:


> Thanks to your facebook alert I was able to read your intro last night on my phone while I sat at swim practice.  I'm so excited to read along.  We've never been to Disneyland so I'm really looking forward to seeing it through your report.
> 
> And I enjoyed your wrap up on your last TR...  it's interesting to see how the touring plans/styles change from trip to trip based on your previous experiences.  I think we struck the right balance in November but I'm nervous that our April trip won't live up to that one.



Aren't smartphone the best thing ever?  I've DISed in so many places because of it! 

And yes, it took many, many trips, but we have had some really smooth trips hitting our groove!  Disneyland was like cake.  I hope the next WDW trip is too!


----------



## brookelizabeth

annmarieda said:


> Followed over from Disney Mom...  I think it  is about time I follow a DL TR!  Looking forward to reading all about  your adventure



:: Glad you are reading!  Disneyland is so so different...yet very similar at the same time.



LookinUp said:


> I'm here! So excited to "come along" to DL;  it's been such a long time. I look forward to your pics & tales  bringing me back.



It will be a fun read I'm sure to reminisce about it all!



MRYPPNS said:


> Can't wait to read all about the details.



Hello Heidi!  Thanks for reading along!



elphie101 said:


> Hi! New reader alert! I just finished your last TR and what can I say, I'm hooked   Subbing onto this journey - SO excited to be following a DL TR! Hoping  to make it out there next summer, fingers crossed. Can't wait for your  update!



:: Thank you for reading and posting!!!!  I hope you make it to Disneyland...you won't regret it!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Comin' along for the ride!


----------



## Mindy5767

I've heard DISers say the difference between DL and MK is like being in a Disney twilight zone... so similar, yet subtly different! 

ps:  LOOK I got a new counter!!


----------



## KathyRN137

Hi Brook! 

Trying to get back to my DISroots... so glad you posted the link to this TR on FB! Wow... Henry sure is getting big!

Looking forward to all the fun stuff,

Kathy


----------



## brookelizabeth

Wednesday, January 11

Joe and I woke up a bit earlier than normal and sent Henry off to school, as we do every weekday.  We hadnt mentioned the D-Word (DISNEY!) in a couple days, so he was unsuspecting that today was THE Day!  While Henry was at school we finished up things around the house and the last minute packing - it all took longer than we expected, doesn't it always?!  But we got it done!  Joe went and picked up Henry from school and we took off shortly after at 11 AM...about 30 minutes later than I wanted to.

We took the bus near our house to the train, and it actually arrived fairly quickly - that bus NEVER runs on time, so it was a pleasant surprise!  






The transition to the train was easy, but the ride took a bit longer than expected.  We finally arrived at the stop that connects to JFK, but then we also need to take the AirTrain to get to JFK...and that too took longer than expected.  We needed to hurry and pray for short lines!  Thankfully the terminal wasnt too busy.  





Henry hitched a ride on the suitcase as we zipped through JFK! 

The JetBlue gals that checked us in were incredibly friendly and sweet with Henry....it helped improve our frantic and nervous moods.

We were pushing time, but we had to get something to eat considering our flight was over 5 hours long and right over meal time.  $42 later we had 3 sandwiches, a yogurt, grapes and two drinks.   At least it all tasted good!

We went straight to the gate and we were the very last people to board the plane, which I dont mind a bit!  I am already going to spend enough time in that little seat, Im more than happy to board last! 

There was a slight delay before we took off to arrange baggage under the plane, but soon we were taking off.  

Five hours in front of us.

With a 4-year old.

Hoo boy.

My bag was stocked.  Books, MagnaDoodle, the iPad, coloring crayons, stickers and more.  JetBlue also has TVs in the seat.  Wed be okay, right?!!

Right?!?!?!

We had some _really_ nice stewards on the plane who were more than generous with the snacks.  The insisted we take more than a few!  We all watched movies, ate (and ate, and ate!), I worked and napped.  






Henry played with nearly everything in the bag.  It seriously could have gone disastrously with a 4-year old, but it actually went very well!!  

We were soon flying over the mountains










I was SO excited to see the mountains!  I've never seen them before!

and we knew we were close.  Henry started to get a bit antsy at the end of the trip, but we all were!






And before I knew it, the pilot was announcing we were in our final decent.  It was almost over.  That was a breeze!  Weve had 3 hour flights that were much worse!

We landed at 7:42 PM and literally walked off the plane.

There was no terminal!











The JetBlue terminal at Long Beach is under refurb and it was so strange - a bunch of temporary (until May 2013!) buildings housed everything... Baggage claim was even outside.











At least it was easy to find our way around!

Soon we had all our bags, Henry and I hugged a palm tree






and were across the street at Alamo for our rental car.  I had snagged a nice rate of $134 for the week.  Since we had a couple off-site days planned we wanted the car, otherwise we would have likely hired car service or taken a taxi.  Parking at the Disney Resorts (and most off-site) does have a fee, so its quite the additional expense.

Long Beach (as well as LAX and John Wayne) is very close to Disneyland, about a 30 minute drive and VERY easy to get to.  Long Beach to Disneyland is literally 2 roads.  I wasnt too nervous about the drive.

Anyway, back to Alamo, the agent told us all he had left were minivans or Tahoes.  

Say what?  

Yikes.

I dont drive regularly, so having a BIG vehicle in LA traffic had me a bit nervous.  We chose the Tahoe






and loaded up our stuff.  I was completely intimidated by that thing...but I had to admit, it was very nice and comfortable.

Soon we were pulling out and my nerves calmed.  I quickly got more confident with Carzilla, it was actually pretty easy to handle and had some nice get-up-and-go...necessary for LA drivers!

Before we had left I had Google Mapped where a Target was and we found it without any problem.  We picked up some breakfast foods and water for the hotel room and were surprised at the lower costs.  I figured the area would be on par with NYC, but it was a bit cheaper!  Score!    Next stop was In & Out Burger, we were HUNGRY!  I have heard of this place for yearsssss and trying it was a Must Do!  Plus we were more than ready to get some food in our bellies.






The place was hoppin'!






There were no free seats when we walked in, but we figured we'd either eat outside or just wait for a table...but a young boy saved us a table.



It was SO nice and unexpected!  He saw us coming in with a young child and grabbed the booth when it opened.  I was in awe.  So, so kind.










Excited!!!!











YUM!  Soooooo good, and $15 for all three of us to eat!  Cheap!  We talked about going back before we left California, but we never did.

And finally, finally, finally it was time to go to our hotel, Disney's Paradise Pier (PP...he he.  I have a 4-year old boy, potty humor!).  Henry ended up falling asleep in the short car ride from In & Out to PP.  

Overall, the drive from the airport to the Disneyland Resort area was very, very easy.  We avoided the highways (recommended) and there were a lot of stoplights, but it was simple.  I wouldnt hesitate to recommend driving if you prefer, or have off-site activities planned.

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

....and....I lost my post.

And I don't have time to re-do it! 

Hang tight in the car on the drive over to Paradise Pier and I'll be back tonight!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hi  I lurked all the way through your last trippie - wow those hyper links are cool - but thought wowser, made it in at the start of this baby so better come out of the shadows and say Hi 

I have never been to California, but OH has, so I am really looking forward to this report.  I've also never heard of In n Out Burgers so its all new to me.


----------



## petals

Yay you're on the way! Henry looks so tiny in that first picture beside Joe! and liking the nickname for the Car Carzilla


----------



## jenseib

I am sitting waiting for Claire at dance class.....starving to death, as we will eat after she is done....and those burgers and fires look like heaven!!!!  I think it will be a burger night


----------



## KristiMc

Glad the 5-hour flight went well.  I love the picture of Henry with the ketchup - he is looking so grown up!


----------



## jedijill

I  In-N-Out.  A big reason why I want to go back to DL!

Jill in CO


----------



## auroralark

In & Out Burger is the best place ever. I wish we had them on the East coast.


----------



## annmarieda

Glad your flight went well...

I had to laugh at your carzilla comment.  I thought "score" when you were offered those two vehicles.  I can not handle driving the small...low to the ground things.  I would feel too much like I was going to get run over by the other cars (especially in LA traffic)  So I bet you can guess that I drive something big... how big... suburban big.   Now she is my beast.... maybe not carzilla.. but a beast for sure. 

I have only been to an In and Out burger once and it was in San Fran... and... it kinda scared me.


----------



## Woth2982

I LOOOOOOVE In and Out. I always hit it up once when we are out in LA. One trip my brother's only requests were the San Diego Zoo, Jack in the Box and In and Out. Needless to say his trip wishes were filled in 24 hours lol. We did the zoo first since we were all jet lagged and up super early anyway. Sounds like you had a nice smooth flight! I can't imagine keeping a 4 year old occupied for that long. Esp because 7 pm Cali time is probably way past his bed time!


----------



## Little_Birdie

I'm glad your flight went well!
And Oh my gosh In-n-Out!  I love that place!  It's really the only fast food restaurant I will buy a hamburger from! 

Your trip sounds pretty magical already and you haven't even arrived at DLR!
I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Caretames1

Why is it that all I remember from the post is the burger! 

Kidding! I'm glad the flight was good. Our flights from Milwaukee to MCO only last 2 1/2 hours and it's long enough for me. I just hate sitting that long.

Love your Carzilla! They are fun to drive, plus they're so big I feel pretty safe!


----------



## Poolrat

Glad Henry and ( you and Joe) made it through the flight.  

I laughed at Carzilla too.  Glad the ride was short.  I was going to take the Disneyland Express but I am wondering if I should get a car for a day or 2.  


How sweet that a boy got you seats at In N Out. Restores my faith a bit when I hear things like that.


----------



## blessedby3

What a great day!  An easy flight, a delicious looking meal, and one super duper cute happy kid  Cant wait to read more


----------



## basketkat

I'm glad the flight was so easy! 

I've never heard of In n Out Burger, but it looks really yummy!


----------



## elphie101

Hooray for airborne pixie dust!  I can imagine what it could have been like - I once got stuck on a red-eye from Maui-Denver with THREE babies  One of the reasons we tend to stick to the east coast. Hope your return flight went just a smoothly!

Everyone I've ever known that's been out west raves about In-N-Out, I'm dying to try it and yet trying not to get my hopes up just in case! I've always loathed fast food burgers.

Great spot for an unintended cliffhanger! Right when you get to Disney property...


----------



## thewesterberg

So glad your doing a DL TR!  Your reports are always so much fun to read!  

I'm finally back on here a bit more now that we have a trip in the works for next winter... it made my heart ache too much for WDW and knowing it wasn't in the cards for awhile. But we got some extra DVC points transferred into our account yesterday which means it's time to start planning... 10 months to go!  Which means I need to get a ticker going... YAY!!

Anyhow, excited to read along and hopefully participate a bit more by making comments on a more regular basis instead of my tendency to lurk.

On that note... about your first couple of posts...

I'm so impressed about the happy plane ride... Way to go Henry! (And mad props for Mom and Dad for a well supplied bag o' fun and nice flight attendants with extra snacks) 

So funny about baggage claim being outside!  Nice and airy!

Oh, and In-N-Out Burgers... YUM!!!!  And what a nice guy to save you a seat... very impressive!


----------



## disneyfan61

Glad the flight went well. I get antsy on a 3 hour ride.

Yeah I have never tried In and Out as we do not have them here but looks good!

UGH sorry you lost your post-I hate it when that happens!

Happy Friday!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Loving it so far! We would like to go to DL next year and have never been to the west coast so it's nice to hear your tr!


----------



## DisMomAmy

Yay!!  You made it!!  I'm so glad the flight went well.  I would have been nervous about that too.  

Can't wait to see PP!


----------



## dolfinjuls

Yay...you started! I wish there was an In n Out over here! So much hype...looks like it lived up to it


----------



## dolfinjuls

Yay...you started! I wish there was an In n Out over here! So much hype...looks like it lived up to it.


----------



## MotoWifey185

I'm in! What a great start to your trip, and what a sweet boy for saving your seat, that's pretty much unheard of nowadays! 

I can NOT wait to see pics and reviews of your hotels. My DF and I are planning on staying onsite for the first time during our honeymoon, I am thinking of a split stay at PPH and GCH. Excited to hear the rest!


----------



## Mindy5767

petals said:


> Yay you're on the way! Henry looks so tiny in that first picture beside Joe! and liking the nickname for the Car Carzilla



I only know HOW to drive a Carzilla!!  I'm terrified on tiny cars! 

I'd love to try an In and Out Burger... I've heard so much about them....and the prices were so cheap!  I'm impressed!


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

In and out looks good.  Never heard of it, but it looks good.  Our must-do fast food in the South is Chik-fil-a, but you already knew that, right?  Oh, and Krispy Kreme doughnuts, but I think they are spreading to other parts of the country now.

I'm so glad that your flight went well and seemed shorter than you expected. 

I hate you lost your second post.  So frustrating!   That happened to me several times b/c the DIS apparently has a time limit when posting, so now I write all my posts in Word and then copy and paste them.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Woohoo for easy flights!   

We rented a Tahoe for our Black Hills vacation.  It was big but very nice!  

How nice to have a table saved for you.  Disney magic already?!


----------



## Spoogle

I'm so excited to read about y'alls trip to Disneyland! We spent two days there in early November and I hardly remember any of it because it was raining and freezing! I hardly took any pictures so may I steal one to photoshop my husband and I into it?  I had great dreams of getting a picture of us in front of the castle so I could frame it next to one of us in front of Cinderella's castle but I never even took a picture of the castle this trip! I'm so mad at myself!!

We ate at that same In and Out burger our first night too! Did y'all order anything off of the "secret menu"? We didn't because we didn't find out about it until the next day and never went back even though we wanted to!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

*Hi ya Brook!  Just wanted to let you know I'm here and reading along.  Just read the intro, now onto more!*


----------



## niklynn1

I'm anxiously awaiting more.   Trying to plan our first trip to DLR and wishing there was as much info on disboards as there is for WDW.  Can't wait to see more of your pictures.


----------



## Native NYer

Joining in!
Now, I have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Charleston Princess

Here! I just know you are going to feed my Disneyland obsession with this trip report, Brook! I really want to go in 2013! 

I have heard lots of things about In and Out Burger, but we don't have those around here. It looks really tasty! How sweet of that little boy to save you a table! 

Oh, and hurray for a good flight!


----------



## claryche

That was so sweet about that boy.  His parents have done a great job.  

My DH and I have been to CA before but never ate at In and Out Burger, when we were last there in 1996, I didn't know about how good it was suppose to be.  So now whenever we make it out there, we will have to try it.  Plus the prices aren't bad at all.  Even compared to here in TN, the prices aren't bad.  

And as far as a DL trip for us, I'm hoping that I've convinced a friend of mine , who happens to have tons of Marriott points, to go with us next year and use the points for our room.  That might make it affordable.  I hope, because just from your FB updates, I so want to take Logan there.  I've actually been to DL 3 times, I have an aunt and uncle who live out there, so my actual first Disney experience was DL at age 8.  So hopefully I can get Logan there before he turns 8.  

Can't wait for another update.


----------



## CreightonsMomma

I'm here!! I have been waiting for this to start. We are planning on going to DL next year. 

Glad the plane ride was uneventful and that Henry was able to stay occupied during that time. LOL at the carzilla!


----------



## sly1971

I am so happy you visited DL and that I stumbled across your TR tonight!  I have read your WDW TRs and need your expertise!  I booked a quick trip to Anaheim as a surprise 40th birthday present for my DH.  I've been scouring the disneyland website for hints about what to expect.  I've enjoyed 8 awesome trips to WDW and cannot wait to experience DL.  Getting to read about your trip highlights is just what I need to plan and get excited about our July visit.  Thank YOU Brooke!


----------



## that's nice

You know Brook... You ended you last TR with you running around and almost missing your flight, then you start this one the same way! 

Glad your flight was uneventful... those are the best flights. 

Score on the Tahoe for $130!!! I drive a Tahoe and Melody hates driving my truck. 

In N out Burger.... I need to eat there. and look at those prices. That's nice!


----------



## Native NYer

Yay for a smooth flight.  I have to try flying into Long Beach next time.  I always use LAX and it's big and confusing.

You got an amazing deal on a rental!

Can't wait to read about the three resorts.  We're planning a trip and can't decide.  

Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## tinacaplan

Glad you had a smooth flight.  I would have been equally as nervous with Max.  Flying Jetblue helps though.  Love the snacks and the extra leg room.   Point being, flying with a four year old can be dicey.  Luckily, Max has always been good.

I would love to see those mountains, too.  I saw some of them, in the distance, when I went to New Mexico years ago and being in the west is certainly difference than the east coast.

Personally, I drive a Beetle, so yeah, a Tahoe in LA traffic would have thrown me a bit, too.  

And I'd love to try In and Out!  Yum.


----------



## Flg8tr97

I'm in!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Picking up from the other day...(sorry about the delay, but well, life...! )

So we were driving from In & Out Burger to Disney's Paradise Pier, Henry had just crashed in the car during the very short ride.

We arrived at Paradise Pier I parked Carzilla into the 15 minute spot right outside the main doors.  I ran inside to check us in, it was a painless process.  The CM was very kind and helpful about a few questions I had.  1st Visit buttons, 






tickets, 






room keys, 





As you can see the room keys and tickets are not on one card like Walt Disney World.

and directions on where to park in hand, I went back to the car and we unloaded everything, thankfully Henry woke up easily when we told him we were finally there!

We were on the 5th floor in room 510 - which we were told was a City view (Standard View), but we could see a bit of Disney's California Adventure (DCA)!  





Since we were only on the 5th floor, the actual "theme park view" wasn't much at all - it was mostly highway.  However, that circular glowing thing on the right is the Mickey's Fun Wheel (Ferris wheel).

One entire side of the Paradise Pier overlooks directly into DCA.  From the higher floors you can actually enjoy World of Color (WoC) from your hotel room and tune in the music on the television.

Paradise Pier is themed after DCA, there is actually a "land" within DCA named Paradise Pier.  Even with DCA's refurb it still reflects it quite well.  It has a beachy, airy feel that we really liked.  A few details in the room that were copies of designs in DCA aren't current anymore, but it doesn't really detract from the room/hotel all that much, and I assume when they refurb PP, they will correct this.

The room was very nice.  All three Disneyland Resort Hotels are considered Deluxe; however, Paradise Pier is the least Deluxe of the three.  Paradise Pier has had two previous owners and you can tell it was not a Disney resort from the start; it just has a normal hotel feel mixed in with the Disney touch.  However, it still is VERY nice.





2 Queen Sized Beds.  And yes, you can take those stuffed beach balls home...for the low, low cost of $65 each. 










Free Wi-Fi!





Lamp on the desk





Mirror above the desk, this was taken from the sun design that used to be on Mickey's Fun Wheel (previously the Sun Wheel), now the sun is on California Screamin' (roller coaster), which used to have Mickey's face.





The rooms sleep 5 with this sleeper sofa










It's a single size - but a smaller adult could easily sleep here too.





Artwork above the sofa.  This is the Paradise Pier section of DCA, it doesn't look quite like this, but similar.





Lamp next to the couch










Mini Fridge and safe.  The safe is very big!  It easily fit our laptop, several cords, wallet and more.  It locks with a credit card or your room key.





Lamp on top of the TV unit





Sun design from the former Sun Wheel in the TV unit.





The rooms were big!





Double closet, but many hangers!





Across from the closet was this coffee bar area, great spot for tossing your lanyards, sunglasses, etc.





Not Nescrape! 

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post










Artwork near the beds - again here you can see the previous Mickey - now  it is the sun in the circle and Mickey's face is on the Ferris Wheel.





Huge vanity, but only one sink.  And the vanity is inside the bathroom  area.  Loved the basket under the sink for wet towels!  A nice thing for  the guests and the Mousekeepers.










The water ran HOT.  Water pressure wasn't bad-not the best, but fine.





I LOVED the scent of their products!!!  





Cute wallpaper

And of course I did a room tour (this tour was done the following evening)!  Video: Room Tour (7 minutes, 6 seconds)

By the time we were in the room, with bags unloaded, Henry was wide awake and ready to do his ritual of jumping on the beds!  We are all completely loopy by this point, exhausted and giddy with excitement.











Video: Jumping on the bed (3 minutes, 7 seconds) - our true quirk shows in this video! 

When Were here, were here! excitement wore off I moved the car to  the parking ramp just behind the hotel, and I was back in the room  within minutes.  We got ready for bed and Joe and Henry were quickly in  dreamland.

Me?

Not so much.

I struggled to fall asleep.  And while yes, I was excited, I didnt have  that anxious feeling, so I have no idea what was keeping me up!  I was a  bit frustrated as I would fall into sleep for a while, then wake up -  over and over again until finally Henry woke up at 5:30 AM.

We were obviously still on East Coast time! 

Up next: Lucky Number 13.


----------



## tinacaplan

The hotel looks beautiful.  I really like the style.  I never realized how nice it is to have the vanity outside the actual bathroom until our trip to the Poly.  Not a huge issue, but it is more convenient that way.  Looking forward to hearing more about DL!


----------



## brookelizabeth

loveysbydesign said:


> Comin' along for the ride!



::



Mindy5767 said:


> I've heard DISers say the difference between DL and MK is like being in a Disney twilight zone... so similar, yet subtly different!
> 
> ps:  LOOK I got a new counter!!



 I can see that comparison.  And love the new ticker!!!  Have you finalized your plans for that one yet? I  know you have a lot on your list!




KathyRN137 said:


> Hi Brook!
> 
> Trying to get back to my DISroots... so glad you posted the link to this TR on FB! Wow... Henry sure is getting big!
> 
> Looking forward to all the fun stuff,
> 
> Kathy



Hello Kathy!  Good to see you around here again!!!



Pinkgirl said:


> Hi  I lurked all the way through your last trippie - wow those hyper links are cool - but thought wowser, made it in at the start of this baby so better come out of the shadows and say Hi
> 
> I have never been to California, but OH has, so I am really looking forward to this report.  I've also never heard of In n Out Burgers so its all new to me.



So glad you followed me over, and thank you for posting!!  My trips tend to get loooooooong with all the pictures I post (and taking almost a YEAR to do the last one. )  So I always do the links!  I find them handy on other reports, so I like to help the causal reader if I can.

This was our first time to California, we LOVED it.  Henry keeps asking to go back.   In & Out is a west coast thing, I've heard it mentioned as a "favorite" by various celebrities and even on that show "The Best Thing I Ever Ate"!



petals said:


> Yay you're on the way! Henry looks so tiny in that first picture beside Joe! and liking the nickname for the Car Carzilla



I know!  I thought the same thing, Joe with all that STUFF and wee little Henry peeking over it all.  We called that Tahoe Carzilla all week long, it was just massive!



jenseib said:


> I am sitting waiting for Claire at dance class.....starving to death, as we will eat after she is done....and those burgers and fires look like heaven!!!!  I think it will be a burger night



 So did you have a burger?  It sounds really good to me right now too!


----------



## basketkat

The room looks so nice and big! 

Can't wait to hear about the rest of your California adventures!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

KristiMc said:


> Glad the 5-hour flight went well.  I love the  picture of Henry with the ketchup - he is looking so grown up!



Isn't he???  He has grown so much recently!  And yes, that flight could have gone horribly, but it went REALLY well.  We shall see how that return goes though... 



jedijill said:


> I  In-N-Out.  A big reason why I want to go back to DL!
> 
> Jill in CO



 it's tasty, isn't it?!  We will be eating there again in the future!



auroralark said:


> In & Out Burger is the best place ever. I wish we had them on the East coast.



I do too!  We have Shake Shack in NYC, and that is VERY good, but the prices don't compare. 



annmarieda said:


> Glad your flight went well...
> 
> I had to laugh at your carzilla comment.  I thought "score" when you  were offered those two vehicles.  I can not handle driving the  small...low to the ground things.  I would feel too much like I was  going to get run over by the other cars (especially in LA traffic)  So I  bet you can guess that I drive something big... how big... suburban  big.   Now she is my beast.... maybe not carzilla.. but a beast for  sure.
> 
> I have only been to an In and Out burger once and it was in San Fran... and... it kinda scared me.



I think _most_ people would have been thrilled with the free upgrade!  I've always been a bit backwards.   But, after I got used to it, I was very thankful we had Carzilla, it was great for going through traffic and had power!

What was wrong with the one in San Fran?


----------



## KristiMc

The H2O products that you had is what they have on DCL.  I love the smell of the shampoo - I received some for Christmas.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Woth2982 said:


> I LOOOOOOVE In and Out. I always hit it up once  when we are out in LA. One trip my brother's only requests were the San  Diego Zoo, Jack in the Box and In and Out. Needless to say his trip  wishes were filled in 24 hours lol. We did the zoo first since we were  all jet lagged and up super early anyway. Sounds like you had a nice  smooth flight! I can't imagine keeping a 4 year old occupied for that  long. Esp because 7 pm Cali time is probably way past his bed  time!



I have yet to try Jack in the Box!  That will have to go on our next trip list!   Yes, 7 PM in California is 10 PM here and WAY past his bed time.  We were soooo loopy! 



Little_Birdie said:


> I'm glad your flight went well!
> And Oh my gosh In-n-Out!  I love that place!  It's really the only fast food restaurant I will buy a hamburger from!
> 
> Your trip sounds pretty magical already and you haven't even arrived at DLR!
> I can't wait to hear more!



I can understand why!  It was delicious.  All this talk about it has my stomach growling. 



Caretames1 said:


> Why is it that all I remember from the post is the burger!
> 
> Kidding! I'm glad the flight was good. Our flights from Milwaukee to MCO  only last 2 1/2 hours and it's long enough for me. I just hate sitting  that long.
> 
> Love your Carzilla! They are fun to drive, plus they're so big I feel pretty safe!



 Hmmmm!  I took good food pictures there, didn't I? 

I've had flights from NYC to MCO and MSP to MCO that have had my practically jumping off the plane.  I think I just had a good mind-set for a looooooong haul and that helped!  



Poolrat said:


> Glad Henry and ( you and Joe) made it through the flight.
> 
> I laughed at Carzilla too.  Glad the ride was short.  I was going to  take the Disneyland Express but I am wondering if I should get a car for  a day or 2.
> 
> How sweet that a boy got you seats at In N Out. Restores my faith a bit when I hear things like that.


 
The Disneyland Express can be a good option, but I do believe some of the other shuttles are cheaper, or even a car service.  If you want to go offsite, I do recommend a car!  It's a very easy drive.  The parking fee for the Disneyland hotels are $15/night (but it is *free* if you are staying DVC!)

I know! I was in total awe of that young boy!  



blessedby3 said:


> What a great day!  An easy flight, a delicious looking meal, and one super duper cute happy kid  Cant wait to read more



It really was a great day!  It could have been one awful travel day, but it went as smoothly as it could have!



basketkat said:


> I'm glad the flight was so easy!
> 
> I've never heard of In n Out Burger, but it looks really yummy!



It's soooooooo very good.  If you are ever on the West Coast, be sure to stop!



elphie101 said:


> Hooray for airborne pixie dust!  I can imagine what it could have been like - I once got stuck on a red-eye from Maui-Denver with THREE babies  One of the reasons we tend to stick to the east coast. Hope your return flight went just a smoothly!
> 
> Everyone I've ever known that's been out west raves about In-N-Out, I'm  dying to try it and yet trying not to get my hopes up just in case! I've  always loathed fast food burgers.
> 
> Great spot for an unintended cliffhanger! Right when you get to Disney property...



Oh wow.  Yikes!  On one of our flights, I think it was on the way back, there was a Dad with two toddlers.  The kids did pretty well, all things considered, but you could tell he was WIPED by the end of the trip!

The In N Out Burgers are better than your average fast food burger.  I cannot stand McDonald's burgers (Burger King I can do), and these are MUCH better.

 about the cliffhanger!  Good point!  And I took DAYS to return.  I'm mean!


----------



## brookelizabeth

thewesterberg said:


> So glad your doing a DL TR!  Your reports are always so much fun to read!
> 
> I'm finally back on here a bit more now that we have a trip in the works  for next winter... it made my heart ache too much for WDW and knowing  it wasn't in the cards for awhile. But we got some extra DVC points  transferred into our account yesterday which means it's time to start  planning... 10 months to go!  Which means I need to get a ticker  going... YAY!!
> 
> Anyhow, excited to read along and hopefully participate a bit more by  making comments on a more regular basis instead of my tendency to lurk.
> 
> On that note... about your first couple of posts...
> 
> I'm so impressed about the happy plane ride... Way to go Henry! (And mad  props for Mom and Dad for a well supplied bag o' fun and nice flight  attendants with extra snacks)
> 
> So funny about baggage claim being outside!  Nice and airy!
> 
> Oh, and In-N-Out Burgers... YUM!!!!  And what a nice guy to save you a seat... very impressive!



I completely understand that ache!    Did you guys buy more DVC points?!  Congrats!  We keep talking about it, but need to hold off for a while still.  And congrats on the new trip!!!!! 

It was kinda nice stepping off the plane into the warm California weather!  We had a few beautiful days, and a few chilly ones!



disneyfan61 said:


> Glad the flight went well. I get antsy on a 3 hour ride.
> 
> Yeah I have never tried In and Out as we do not have them here but looks good!
> 
> UGH sorry you lost your post-I hate it when that happens!
> 
> Happy Friday!



I was so upset when I lost that post...I know I had a few other things I commented on as well than what I covered now, but all well.  If I remember them, I'll post it.

AND I JUST REMEMBERED ONE! 



loveysbydesign said:


> Loving it so far! We would like to go to  DL next year and have never been to the west coast so it's nice to hear  your tr!



 I hope my TR provides some tips and ideas for you!  We absolutely LOVED everything about our trip!  Disneyland is wonderful.



DisMomAmy said:


> Yay!!  You made it!!  I'm so glad the flight went well.  I would have been nervous about that too.
> 
> Can't wait to see PP!



It could have gone so, so, SO wrong.  Thankfully Henry has a few flights under his belt and we came fully loaded. 

You get the PP!  You have boys!  You SO  get the PP! 



dolfinjuls said:


> Yay...you started! I wish there was an In n  Out over here! So much hype...looks like it lived up to it.



I wish there was one here too!  So yummy!  I think it totally lived up to the hype, delicious!



MotoWifey185 said:


> I'm in! What a great start to your trip,  and what a sweet boy for saving your seat, that's pretty much unheard of  nowadays!
> 
> I can NOT wait to see pics and reviews of your hotels. My DF and I are  planning on staying onsite for the first time during our honeymoon, I am  thinking of a split stay at PPH and GCH. Excited to hear the rest!



I know it!  I was in total awe.  What a good, good young man he was!

Both resorts are BEAUTIFUL.  The location of the GCH is unreal...so cool to just be RIGHT there.  I loved it!  We have quite a few GCH pics too, the lobby is amazing.



Mindy5767 said:


> I only know HOW to drive a Carzilla!!  I'm terrified on tiny cars!
> 
> I'd love to try an In and Out Burger... I've heard so much about them....and the prices were so cheap!  I'm impressed!



I get nervous in any car nowadays! 

You will have to try it if you ever make it out West.  It's so good, better than your average fast food!


----------



## claryche

I just love that video of jumping on the bed.  It is so cool to see other parents acting just as silly as I feel my DH and I act sometimes.  And also cool to hear you with the camera and saying do it again or that one's good.  I do the same thing, it had me laughing just watching it.  The whole video is just so much fun to watch.  Henry is just adorable.  

On another note, at first I was like wow you get to keep the beach ball pillow and then I read more...$65.    Sad thing is that I'm sure they have sold some to a parent who had a kid that kept bugging them and bugging them.  They are cute, but not $65 cute.


----------



## Poolrat

Native NYer said:


> Yay for a smooth flight.  I have to try flying into Long Beach next time.  I always use LAX and it's big and confusing.



Worse than NY airports?  I am flying out of LAX when I go.  I guess I will have to see. Add that to the research list. 




brookelizabeth said:


> Lamp on the desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamp next to the couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamp on top of the TV unit




I want one of these lamps!!!!  



brookelizabeth said:


> I struggled to fall asleep.  And while yes, I was excited, I didnt have  that anxious feeling, so I have no idea what was keeping me up!  I was a  bit frustrated as I would fall into sleep for a while, then wake up -  over and over again until finally Henry woke up at 5:30 AM.
> 
> We were obviously still on East Coast time!
> 
> Up next: Lucky Number 13.



That happened to me when I went to Vegas a few years ago.  After 4 days Of sleeping 4 hours a night I crashed and slept 12.  Then it was time to go home.


----------



## brookelizabeth

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> In and out looks good.  Never heard of  it, but it looks good.  Our must-do fast food in the South is  Chik-fil-a, but you already knew that, right?  Oh, and Krispy Kreme doughnuts, but I think they are spreading to other parts of the country now.
> 
> I'm so glad that your flight went well and seemed shorter than you expected.
> 
> I hate you lost your second post.  So frustrating!    That happened to me several times b/c the DIS apparently has a time  limit when posting, so now I write all my posts in Word and then copy  and paste them.



Oh yes, me and Chik-fil-a...BFF.  Also very very good!  We need these places in NYC!  I've had Krispy Kreme, I'm not huge on it, but I'm not a big donut fan overall, so...  We have Dunkin' Donuts here!

It was my own fault with losing my post.  I was doing around 12 things at once and had the second half copied, so I could just paste it, but switched gears between postings and copied something else, so when I came back to post it was a bunch of numbers instead of a trip report.   I have half of the TR written out, but not with pictures, and it's just kinda jotted down, so it still takes me a while to post an update. 



Lovemy3babes said:


> Woohoo for easy flights!
> 
> We rented a Tahoe for our Black Hills vacation.  It was big but very nice!
> 
> How nice to have a table saved for you.  Disney magic already?!



They are really nice!  I really enjoyed having it, even though it was completely scary for the first 15 minutes!

And yes, the pixie dust apparently spread beyond Disneyland that day!   There were quite a few people in there wearing Disney shirts and even a gal wearing mouse ears, so I think it's a fairly common stop after a day in the parks!



Spoogle said:


> I'm so excited to read about y'alls trip to  Disneyland! We spent two days there in early November and I hardly  remember any of it because it was raining and freezing! I hardly took  any pictures so may I steal one to photoshop my husband and I into it?   I had great dreams of getting a picture of us in front of the castle so  I could frame it next to one of us in front of Cinderella's castle but I  never even took a picture of the castle this trip! I'm so mad at  myself!!
> 
> We ate at that same In and Out burger our first night too! Did y'all  order anything off of the "secret menu"? We didn't because we didn't  find out about it until the next day and never went back even though we  wanted to!



Oh no!  That stinks that it was raining and freezing during your trip!  What a shame!!! 

You know, any time I go to WDW I have a zillion pictures of the Castle...DL...two.   I think it was just because I was so distracted and busy with other things that I kinda forgot!  

Sounds like you need a REDO trip though!

I've never even heard of the secret menu!?!?!?  What is it?????  You have to tell me!



dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *Hi ya Brook!  Just wanted to let you know I'm here and reading along.  Just read the intro, now onto more!*



Hello you!  In sunny Florida enjoying palm trees and Mickey right now!   Loving your updates on Facebook too!



niklynn1 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting more.   Trying to plan  our first trip to DLR and wishing there was as much info on disboards as  there is for WDW.  Can't wait to see more of your pictures.



It's true, finding info for DLR was much harder, I agree!  But don't worry, you have the basics with your WDW trips and DLR overall is MUCH easier, you will be okay!  I hope to help provide some ideas, tips, etc. Ask any questions if you have 'em!



Native NYer said:


> Joining in!
> Now, I have to go back and catch up.



::  Thanks for following me over here!


----------



## onelilspark

Wow, I had no idea those buildings at Long Beach were temporary!  We flew Jet Blue ROC-JFK-Long Beach and it looked the same back in 2010!  I thought it was hilarious that their baggage claim was essentially outdoors...something we could NEVER do in Rochester!

We used Super Shuttle out of Long Beach, so if anyone (your clients or other readers) is looking for a shuttle, that one was great. I would really recommend it!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Charleston Princess said:


> Here! I just know you are going to  feed my Disneyland obsession with this trip report, Brook! I really want  to go in 2013!
> 
> I have heard lots of things about In and Out Burger, but we don't have  those around here. It looks really tasty! How sweet of that little boy  to save you a table!
> 
> Oh, and hurray for a good flight!



:: Jackie!  Thanks for following me over!  And I hope to feed the obsession.  You won't regret it if you do go!



claryche said:


> That was so sweet about that boy.  His parents have done a great job.
> 
> My DH and I have been to CA before but never ate at In and Out Burger,  when we were last there in 1996, I didn't know about how good it was  suppose to be.  So now whenever we make it out there, we will have to  try it.  Plus the prices aren't bad at all.  Even compared to here in  TN, the prices aren't bad.
> 
> And as far as a DL trip for us, I'm hoping that I've convinced a friend  of mine , who happens to have tons of Marriott points, to go with us  next year and use the points for our room.  That might make it  affordable.  I hope, because just from your FB updates, I so want to  take Logan there.  I've actually been to DL 3 times, I have an aunt and  uncle who live out there, so my actual first Disney experience was DL at  age 8.  So hopefully I can get Logan there before he turns 8.
> 
> Can't wait for another update.



That is a GREAT idea about using Marriott points for a room!  It's so nice that Disneyland has many wonderful off-site choices that are just as convenient.  I hope it happens for you!



CreightonsMomma said:


> I'm here!! I have been waiting for this to start. We are planning on going to DL next year.
> 
> Glad the plane ride was uneventful and that Henry was able to stay occupied during that time. LOL at the carzilla!



I hope my TR provides some tips and ideas for your future trip!  We will definitely be going back at some point...I'd love to say next year!

That car was HUGE.  We used to have a Honda Element which I thought was big. 



sly1971 said:


> I am so happy you visited DL and that I stumbled  across your TR tonight!  I have read your WDW TRs and need your  expertise!  I booked a quick trip to Anaheim as a surprise 40th birthday  present for my DH.  I've been scouring the disneyland website for hints  about what to expect.  I've enjoyed 8 awesome trips to WDW and cannot  wait to experience DL.  Getting to read about your trip highlights is  just what I need to plan and get excited about our July visit.  Thank  YOU Brooke!



 So glad to hear it!!!  I hope my TR will help answer any questions and give you an idea of what to expect!!  Let me know if you have any questions too.  



that's nice said:


> You know Brook... You ended you last TR with  you running around and almost missing your flight, then you start this  one the same way!
> 
> Glad your flight was uneventful... those are the best flights.
> 
> Score on the Tahoe for $130!!! I drive a Tahoe and Melody hates driving my truck.
> 
> In N out Burger.... I need to eat there. and look at those prices. That's nice!



 You are right!  I didn't even realize the end/starts were so similar!

I was so nervous in that Tahoe for about 15 minutes, but got the hang of it. It's such a comfortable car, I can see why people like them!



Native NYer said:


> Yay for a smooth flight.  I have to try  flying into Long Beach next time.  I always use LAX and it's big and  confusing.
> 
> You got an amazing deal on a rental!
> 
> Can't wait to read about the three resorts.  We're planning a trip and can't decide.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more.



I have heard that about LAX, I kind of wanted that experience just for the experience (and it's the main airport, good as a TA to be familiar with it), but....we got an AMAZING deal to LGB, so I wasn't gonna complain. 

Oh gosh, all three resorts are fantastic.  I would have a HARD time picking between the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian.  They are both amazing for different reasons!  PP is great, but it's definitely 3rd on the list (but the most budget friendly!)



tinacaplan said:


> Glad you had a smooth flight.  I would have  been equally as nervous with Max.  Flying Jetblue helps though.  Love  the snacks and the extra leg room.   Point being, flying with a four  year old can be dicey.  Luckily, Max has always been good.
> 
> I would love to see those mountains, too.  I saw some of them, in the  distance, when I went to New Mexico years ago and being in the west is  certainly difference than the east coast.
> 
> Personally, I drive a Beetle, so yeah, a Tahoe in LA traffic would have thrown me a bit, too.
> 
> And I'd love to try In and Out!  Yum.



We love JetBlue with those TVs, snacks and extra leg room!  I prefer to fly them over any other airline.  I just wish they went to Minnesota too!

The mountains were beautiful to see, even from way above.  Someday I will see them from the ground!



Flg8tr97 said:


> I'm in!



::  Thank you for reading!



tinacaplan said:


> The hotel looks beautiful.  I really like the  style.  I never realized how nice it is to have the vanity outside the  actual bathroom until our trip to the Poly.  Not a huge issue, but it is  more convenient that way.  Looking forward to hearing more about  DL!



We really liked the style of it too, it was comfortable, yet light and airy.  Everything about the hotel was very nice!  I'll have some pictures of the halls and such too later in the report.

I missed the vanity outside as well!  It really is handy to have outside the bathroom.


----------



## brookelizabeth

basketkat said:


> The room looks so nice and big!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the rest of your California adventures!!!



Both Paradise Pier and the Disneyland Hotel rooms are BIG!  The Grand Californian rooms are smaller because the hotel is newer....rooms have gotten smaller over the years!



KristiMc said:


> The H2O products that you had is what they have on DCL.  I love the smell of the shampoo - I received some for Christmas.



Yes!  That is what I thought!  I LOVE that shampoo!  I actually have a bottle from our hotel room that I brought back, I think I might bring it out tomorrow. 



claryche said:


> I just love that video of jumping on the bed.  It is so cool to see other parents acting just as silly as I feel my DH and I act sometimes.  And also cool to hear you with the camera and saying do it again or that one's good.  I do the same thing, it had me laughing just watching it.  The whole video is just so much fun to watch.  Henry is just adorable.
> 
> On another note, at first I was like wow you get to keep the beach ball pillow and then I read more...$65.    Sad thing is that I'm sure they have sold some to a parent who had a kid that kept bugging them and bugging them.  They are cute, but not $65 cute.



Henry watched that with me as I uploaded it to YouTube and he was just giggling away when Joe would have the monkey (Bill) speak to the camera.  We are nuts!  But, it was so fun.  And yes, that is definitely a peek int our normal world with Henry! 

They originally didn't have signs on the beds with the beach balls and they disappeared QUICKLY, so they put that price tag on them!  I bet you are right in them selling some due to a child who is begging and begging!



Poolrat said:


> Worse than NY airports?  I am flying out of LAX when I go.  I guess I will have to see. Add that to the research list.
> 
> I want one of these lamps!!!!
> 
> That happened to me when I went to Vegas a few years ago.  After 4 days Of sleeping 4 hours a night I crashed and slept 12.  Then it was time to go home.



Aren't those lamps cute?!  I loved them too!

We never got onto West Coast!  It worked wonderfully to our advantage during the entire trip.  This non-Rope Droppin' family was up bright and early! 



onelilspark said:


> Wow, I had no idea those buildings at Long Beach were temporary!  We flew Jet Blue ROC-JFK-Long Beach and it looked the same back in 2010!  I thought it was hilarious that their baggage claim was essentially outdoors...something we could NEVER do in Rochester!
> 
> We used Super Shuttle out of Long Beach, so if anyone (your clients or other readers) is looking for a shuttle, that one was great. I would really recommend it!



Yep! I had to ask because it was just so strange!   It was kinda nice having things outside though, got to enjoy the California sun a bit more.

Ahhh, that's it!!!  *PAT*, check into the Super Shuttle!  I am 99% sure it's cheaper than the Disneyland Shuttle.


----------



## Mom&RN

Glad the flight went well - thats a long flight for a little kid!!  Sounds like Henry was a trouper.  I love In and Out Burger, have been to LA several times as my Uncle lives North of LA so fly in there when we visit him and have hit an In and Out on every visit - yumminess!


----------



## annmarieda

brookelizabeth said:


> What was wrong with the one in San Fran?



The In and Out in San Fran was very full.  That in and of itself was not the problem. However, I suspect that the number of people there also brought in a number..a very large number of panhandlers and such.  The area wasn't very clean and honestly, I felt like we had to wash our hands just standing in the restaurant.  I won't be going back.   I hope that doesn't sound judgy or mean... but it was kinda alarming and we had our dd who was maybe 4 or 5 at the time with us.  I think we were asked for money from no less than 5 people, but as many as 10. (it was a few years ago that we were there so I don't remember exactly)


----------



## annmarieda

I love the update, btw!  I have never seen pics of inside the DL resort rooms.  Funny though...all those outdated paradise pier images... that is how I remember DCA.  I have not been since they did the refurb.


----------



## Charleston Princess

I just love when Henry jumps on the bed at the start of each resort stay! 

The Paradise Pier rooms look very nice, but I am looking forward to seeing the Disneyland Hotel ones -- that's where I want to stay. You did have a couple of nights, there, didn't you?


----------



## DisMomAmy

Yay!  Settled into the room!  The room looks great.  

Sorry you had trouble sleeping...  that often happens to me in hotels.  

And yes, I SO get the PP!


----------



## blessedby3

Love the room video..its nice to see it by way of video instead of just pictures  Alexa was cracking up laughing at you and Henry playing on the bed.  She thought that was so much fun!  I cant wait to read more


----------



## petals

Luvin the video of Henry jumping on the bed! So cool!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Yay!  You've arrived via airplane and Carzilla.   The hotel/resort looks super nice even if it's not Disney owned.  At least they added the Disney artwork and Mickey Mouse/Disney touches in the decor.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I love all the photos of PP!  I've done 3 trips to DLR since I moved to CA 8 yrs ago, and never stayed at a Disney owned property.  We always stay in a good neighbor hotel just across the street...cheaper, although I miss those magical touches that Disney does so well.

My DS is also 4, and I very much understand being nervous about long plane rides.  My family is all in MN, with one DSis in D.C., so every visit to family involves 4+ hours on an airplane, plus all the airport craziness.  I was especially worried about the trip to see my sister in DC last June, but DS handled it better than I did!

The "secret" menu at In-n-Out is becoming less of a secret all the time.  Just google "in n out secret menu" and you'll get a bunch of websites (including the offical in-n-out website) that list some or all of the options. You can do things like ask them to grill the onions for you, or do a mustard-grilled burger, or get chilis added to a burger (or fries!), have a burger cut in half, extra layers of meat and/or cheese, etc.  There's specific names for some of the more popular variations, but honestly they'll do pretty much anything you ask with the ingredients they have.  Our favorites are the Animal Style fries and burger, and since DS doesn't like the onions, lettuce and tomato (yet...we're working on him...), we order a burger without all those things and cut in half for him.  You can also order a root beer float and a few other quirky drink variations, or get a burger wrapped in a lettuce leaf (no bun) or a grilled cheese (no burger).  It's pretty fun, and 90% of the cashiers we've had are very friendly about it.  We've had a couple who treat our requests like a major hassle, but I think most people like the "secret" part of the menu.

Can't wait to read more of your report!  I don't know when we'll make it back for another trip since our finances have just gotten a little tighter here, but I love to live vicariously through the trip reports here!


----------



## eandesmom

There appears to be a soft refurb in the room since we were there in 2010.  

The beach ball pillows, circular duvet, surfboard lamp and shower curtain, as well as the drapes are all new.


----------



## CreightonsMomma

The room decor is pretty neat. But $65 for the beach ball pillows??!!! Yikes!!

Love the video of you and Henry jumping and playing around. Creighton started jumping on the couch with you guys.


----------



## Poolrat

onelilspark said:


> We used Super Shuttle out of Long Beach, so if anyone (your clients or other readers) is looking for a shuttle, that one was great. I would really recommend it!





brookelizabeth said:


> Ahhh, that's it!!!  *PAT*, check into the Super Shuttle!  I am 99% sure it's cheaper than the Disneyland Shuttle.



Thanks. I have taken Super Shuttle in Texas I think and it was great.  I will look into it.

Yes a little bit cheaper.  That will be my chariot.  Thanks Ladies, I Love the DIS. $10 & $15 compared to $17 &$22.


----------



## jenseib

I love that video....You guys are having a ball.  And I love how Joe has the monkey in the frame and it looks like he is really watching it all going on.
Your hair has grown a lot since last summer.  I want to grow mine back out already and it seems to be at a complete standstill.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Love, love, love the jumping on the bed ritual.  So cute!

Also love the rooms.   I'm a "beach person" so it looks perfect to me. In fact my first thought was how cute one of those beach ball pillows would look in my guest room... until you mentioned it was $65!  

The Mickey lifeguard lamp is very similar - just slightly different colors- than the one in the Beach  Club hotel rooms (not villas).  I will have to take a look on ebay to see if there are any out there....

Looking forward to your first day in the parks!!


----------



## elphie101

That room looks wonderful! I so so badly would like to stay onsite at DL, and I would probably try Paradise Pier first, but given the cost and the proximity of offsite hotels it'll probably be a Best Western for us whenever DBF and I make it out there.

Oh well, a girl can dream


----------



## BMC423

Good Job Henry on that long flight! Good job to you for bring the bad of tricks . I loved seeing the pictures you guys getting off the plane, when I was small and we used to visit our family in DR the airports were like that too. I kind of liked it, although that would be very chaotic at a big airport. 

In & Out burger!!!! I have been wanting to try this forever! Glad it lived up to its hype! Oh and how nice of that boy to save you a booth. 

That hotel room is really cute... so are the beach balls but really $65!!!!  I love all the accents. 

I haven't watched the videos yet, but I always think the pictures of airborne Henry are the best during the bed jumping rituals. 

I loled a bit while reading this because I saw the safe picture and I thought wow that safe is big! Next thing I know you wrote the "safe is big" ha ha same thing with the room size. I though it's very clever that the safe opens with a cc or room card... so much easier!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Mom&RN said:


> Glad the flight went well - thats a long flight for a little kid!!  Sounds like Henry was a trouper.  I love In and Out Burger, have been to LA several times as my Uncle lives North of LA so fly in there when we visit him and have hit an In and Out on every visit - yumminess!



It was a long flight for big kids. 

In & Out will be a regular place when we visit California!  YUM.



annmarieda said:


> The In and Out in San Fran was very full.  That in and of itself was not the problem. However, I suspect that the number of people there also brought in a number..a very large number of panhandlers and such.  The area wasn't very clean and honestly, I felt like we had to wash our hands just standing in the restaurant.  I won't be going back.   I hope that doesn't sound judgy or mean... but it was kinda alarming and we had our dd who was maybe 4 or 5 at the time with us.  I think we were asked for money from no less than 5 people, but as many as 10. (it was a few years ago that we were there so I don't remember exactly)



Oh ick!  I've been in those sort of places (Ghetto Gas somewhere between Orlando and Kennedy Space Center! ) and they just wig me out.  I don't blame ya a bit.  I'm used to panhandlers living in NYC, but even still...!



annmarieda said:


> I love the update, btw!  I have never seen pics of inside the DL resort rooms.  Funny though...all those outdated paradise pier images... that is how I remember DCA.  I have not been since they did the refurb.



I do wonder if/when they will update the rooms!  They are still beautiful, and the outdated decor didn't phase me a bit.  I'll have pictures of the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian Villas too!



Charleston Princess said:


> I just love when Henry jumps on the bed at the start of each resort stay!
> 
> The Paradise Pier rooms look very nice, but I am looking forward to seeing the Disneyland Hotel ones -- that's where I want to stay. You did have a couple of nights, there, didn't you?



He LOVES that moment when we say "GO!" It's so fun to watch him. 

We didn't actually stay in the Disneyland Hotel, but I took a Travel Agent class while I was there, so I got to see a room.  BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Just you wait...! 



DisMomAmy said:


> Yay!  Settled into the room!  The room looks great.
> 
> Sorry you had trouble sleeping...  that often happens to me in hotels.
> 
> And yes, I SO get the PP!





I've found about 1 out of 3 trips I don't sleep well that first night.  I suppose, in the back of my mind it was all just excitement of the unknown of Disneyland!



blessedby3 said:


> Love the room video..its nice to see it by way of video instead of just pictures  Alexa was cracking up laughing at you and Henry playing on the bed.  She thought that was so much fun!  I cant wait to read more



I love taking those videos, and they have helped a LOT of people out on YouTube, I get comments on them all the time!   It was a blast jumping around on the bed with Henry, and Joe being a goof with the stuffed animals... It was a fun way to start the trip!



petals said:


> Luvin the video of Henry jumping on the bed! So cool!



Thanks!  It shows our true goofiness!



mickeystoontown said:


> Yay!  You've arrived via airplane and Carzilla.   The hotel/resort looks super nice even if it's not Disney owned.  At least they added the Disney artwork and Mickey Mouse/Disney touches in the decor.



The hotel actually IS Disney owned now, but when it was built, it wasn't.  It had 2 previous owners until Disney took over.  You can just sorta tell a bit that it wasn't built as a Disney hotel, but yes, it's still VERY nice, we loved it!



ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I love all the photos of PP!  I've done 3 trips to DLR since I moved to CA 8 yrs ago, and never stayed at a Disney owned property.  We always stay in a good neighbor hotel just across the street...cheaper, although I miss those magical touches that Disney does so well.
> 
> My DS is also 4, and I very much understand being nervous about long plane rides.  My family is all in MN, with one DSis in D.C., so every visit to family involves 4+ hours on an airplane, plus all the airport craziness.  I was especially worried about the trip to see my sister in DC last June, but DS handled it better than I did!
> 
> The "secret" menu at In-n-Out is becoming less of a secret all the time.  Just google "in n out secret menu" and you'll get a bunch of websites (including the offical in-n-out website) that list some or all of the options. You can do things like ask them to grill the onions for you, or do a mustard-grilled burger, or get chilis added to a burger (or fries!), have a burger cut in half, extra layers of meat and/or cheese, etc.  There's specific names for some of the more popular variations, but honestly they'll do pretty much anything you ask with the ingredients they have.  Our favorites are the Animal Style fries and burger, and since DS doesn't like the onions, lettuce and tomato (yet...we're working on him...), we order a burger without all those things and cut in half for him.  You can also order a root beer float and a few other quirky drink variations, or get a burger wrapped in a lettuce leaf (no bun) or a grilled cheese (no burger).  It's pretty fun, and 90% of the cashiers we've had are very friendly about it.  We've had a couple who treat our requests like a major hassle, but I think most people like the "secret" part of the menu.
> 
> Can't wait to read more of your report!  I don't know when we'll make it back for another trip since our finances have just gotten a little tighter here, but I love to live vicariously through the trip reports here!



What off-site hotels have you stayed in?  We will do off-site (at least a night or two) next trip for the experience.  I hear really good things about the Fairfield, and they even have Disney themed rooms.   The Disney properties are all beautiful though!

My family is in MN too!   From here though it's only about 2.5 hours.  Sounds like your little guy is a pro flier just like Henry!  Even still, with how many flights we have done, I still pack a bag-o-distractions, just in case.

That is very cool about the "secret" menu!  Henry would have definitely enjoyed a few of those things.  And he too won't do the onions, lettuce or tomato - so I had asked for his plain...perhaps we ordered off the secret menu and I didn't even know. 



eandesmom said:


> There appears to be a soft refurb in the room since we were there in 2010.
> 
> The beach ball pillows, circular duvet, surfboard lamp and shower curtain, as well as the drapes are all new.



Oh really! I didn't realize that!  They do look very fresh, so that makes sense.  It's a beautiful room!



CreightonsMomma said:


> The room decor is pretty neat. But $65 for the beach ball pillows??!!! Yikes!!
> 
> Love the video of you and Henry jumping and playing around. Creighton started jumping on the couch with you guys.



I know, isn't that funny?  I guess they got tired of replacing them! 

That's so cute about Creighton!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Poolrat said:


> Thanks. I have taken Super Shuttle in Texas I think and it was great.  I will look into it.
> 
> Yes a little bit cheaper.  That will be my chariot.  Thanks Ladies, I  Love the DIS. $10 & $15 compared to $17 &$22.



Woo-hoo!  Enjoy an extra Dole Whip or Mickey Bar! 



jenseib said:


> I love that video....You guys are having a ball.   And I love how Joe has the monkey in the frame and it looks like he is  really watching it all going on.
> Your hair has grown a lot since last summer.  I want to grow mine back  out already and it seems to be at a complete standstill.



Isn't that funny?!  We were so loopy, it was fun.  Joe actually has  talked about doing several videos like that with Bill & Rupert (the  monkey and bear) since we have a thing called "Bill & Rupert's  Adventures!" at bedtime.  

My hair grows really fast, it was frustrating when I wanted it short! I  like the length it's at now being able to put it up in a ponytail.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Love, love, love the jumping on the bed ritual.  So cute!
> 
> Also love the rooms.   I'm a "beach person" so it looks perfect to me.  In fact my first thought was how cute one of those beach ball pillows  would look in my guest room... until you mentioned it was $65!
> 
> The Mickey lifeguard lamp is very similar - just slightly different  colors- than the one in the Beach  Club hotel rooms (not villas).  I  will have to take a look on ebay to see if there are any out there....
> 
> Looking forward to your first day in the parks!!



 They are cute, but not $65 cute!  We really enjoyed the decor too, they are beautiful rooms.  

I KNEW I had seen that Mickey lamp before!!!  That is it!  I've haven't  stayed at the Beach Club, but I know I've seen pictures.    I thought I must had seen it somewhere on the DL boards, but I really  hadn't read that many TRs!  So glad you cleared that up!!!



elphie101 said:


> That room looks wonderful! I so so badly would  like to stay onsite at DL, and I would probably try Paradise Pier  first, but given the cost and the proximity of offsite hotels it'll  probably be a Best Western for us whenever DBF and I make it out there.
> 
> Oh well, a girl can dream



Paradise Pier does run quite a bit higher per night than even the  "Superior" offsite resorts around Disneyland.  Perhaps you will snag a  discount rate though!!!  We got a REALLY good deal, otherwise we'd be  right next to you in the Best Western! 



BMC423 said:


> Good Job Henry on that long flight! Good job to you for bring the bad of tricks .  I loved seeing the pictures you guys getting off the plane, when I was  small and we used to visit our family in DR the airports were like that  too. I kind of liked it, although that would be very chaotic at a big  airport.
> 
> In & Out burger!!!! I have been wanting to try this forever! Glad it  lived up to its hype! Oh and how nice of that boy to save you a booth.
> 
> That hotel room is really cute... so are the beach balls but really $65!!!!  I love all the accents.
> 
> I haven't watched the videos yet, but I always think the pictures of  airborne Henry are the best during the bed jumping rituals.
> 
> I loled a bit while reading this because I saw the safe picture and I  thought wow that safe is big! Next thing I know you wrote the "safe is  big" ha ha same thing with the room size. I though it's very clever that  the safe opens with a cc or room card... so much easier!



I kind of like the simplicity of the outdoor airport too!  It totally took me by surprise though!

This jumping on the bed video is more than just jumping - you get to see the goofy Joe and Brook. 

That safe was huge!  We had everything in there, with room to spare!  It  was really nice.  And we liked that it closed via card or room key too -  so easy.  The room really was fantastic overall, Henry constantly asks  to go back there!


----------



## annmarieda

brookelizabeth said:


> Oh ick!  I've been in those sort of places (Ghetto Gas somewhere between Orlando and Kennedy Space Center! ) and they just wig me out.  I don't blame ya a bit.  I'm used to panhandlers living in NYC, but even still...!
> 
> 
> 
> I do wonder if/when they will update the rooms!  They are still beautiful, and the outdated decor didn't phase me a bit.  I'll have pictures of the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian Villas too!



We have panhandlers in Seattle too.. they don't seem to bother me.  Maybe just the idea of being in an already unfamiliar place...  I don't know..

And... I can't wait to see pics of the other two hotels.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

brookelizabeth said:


> What off-site hotels have you stayed in? We will do off-site (at least a night or two) next trip for the experience. I hear really good things about the Fairfield, and they even have Disney themed rooms.  The Disney properties are all beautiful though!
> 
> My family is in MN too!  From here though it's only about 2.5 hours. Sounds like your little guy is a pro flier just like Henry! Even still, with how many flights we have done, I still pack a bag-o-distractions, just in case.
> 
> That is very cool about the "secret" menu! Henry would have definitely enjoyed a few of those things. And he too won't do the onions, lettuce or tomato - so I had asked for his plain...perhaps we ordered off the secret menu and I didn't even know.


 

We've stayed at the Best Western Park Place Inn & Suites (literally at the crosswalk on Harbor Blvd to the entrance plaza) and at Camelot Inn.  I like being as close as possible, especially when DS was still napping.  We're only in the room to sleep, so as long as it's clean I'm okay with it.  BWPPI has been doing some minor upgrades to the rooms, so they're nice.  Not out of this world awesome or anything, but a good value.  Since they're Good Neighbor hotels, we still get some of the Disney perks, and I love having that.  Someday I'd love to stay in the Grand Californian villas, especially since the only way DH says he'll go to DLR with us is if he can stay somewhere with a kitchen.  It's not a vacation for him unless he gets to cook.  It's not a vacation for me unless I DON'T cook!  


LOL...you did order off the "secret" menu!  I can't remember what they call it off the top of my head (DH would know...), but a plain burger is on the list.  


And my latest trick for long flights is to wrap a bunch of stuff up in fun paper, and let DS open something every x number of minutes.  (I think it was every 15 min on our last trip.)  Fruit snacks, granola bars, books, crayons, matchbox cars, even a stack of post-it notes.  Anything and everything I can get my hands on.  DH thinks I'm crazy.  DS loves it. He does roll his eyes at me when he opens a familiar book or toy, but he likes guessing and trying to figure out what everything is.


----------



## tiggrbaby

We stayed at the HoJos for our trip in '08.  I would highly recommend it, and you can get great rates if you plan in advance.


----------



## dolfinjuls

Thanks for the look into a DL hotel! I always love the tradition of Henry jumping on the beds! So cute!


----------



## brookelizabeth

annmarieda said:


> We have panhandlers in Seattle too.. they don't seem to bother me.  Maybe just the idea of being in an already unfamiliar place...  I don't know..
> 
> And... I can't wait to see pics of the other two hotels.



I'm with ya, and when there are a ton of them in one area, it does give a sketchy vibe!



ImarriedGrumpy said:


> We've stayed at the Best Western Park Place Inn & Suites (literally at the crosswalk on Harbor Blvd to the entrance plaza) and at Camelot Inn.  I like being as close as possible, especially when DS was still napping.  We're only in the room to sleep, so as long as it's clean I'm okay with it.  BWPPI has been doing some minor upgrades to the rooms, so they're nice.  Not out of this world awesome or anything, but a good value.  Since they're Good Neighbor hotels, we still get some of the Disney perks, and I love having that.  Someday I'd love to stay in the Grand Californian villas, especially since the only way DH says he'll go to DLR with us is if he can stay somewhere with a kitchen.  It's not a vacation for him unless he gets to cook.  It's not a vacation for me unless I DON'T cook!
> 
> LOL...you did order off the "secret" menu!  I can't remember what they call it off the top of my head (DH would know...), but a plain burger is on the list.
> 
> And my latest trick for long flights is to wrap a bunch of stuff up in fun paper, and let DS open something every x number of minutes.  (I think it was every 15 min on our last trip.)  Fruit snacks, granola bars, books, crayons, matchbox cars, even a stack of post-it notes.  Anything and everything I can get my hands on.  DH thinks I'm crazy.  DS loves it. He does roll his eyes at me when he opens a familiar book or toy, but he likes guessing and trying to figure out what everything is.



Your DH LIKES to cook on vacation?!  I'm with you!  Avoid the cooking! 

I love that the Good Neighbor hotels also include the perks, its' such a great options and truly makes Disneyland more affordable.

That is awesome about ordering of the secret menu, !!! I will definitly have to take a look at that next time we go to California though.  Just last night Joe mentioned "flying out for a burger" 

We have done that EXACT thing with Henry on the flights!  Lots of random Dollar Store toys and junk.  It takes them time to open the "gift" and then they want to play with it. Works like a charm!



tiggrbaby said:


> We stayed at the HoJos for our trip in '08.  I would highly recommend it, and you can get great rates if you plan in advance.



The HOJO has an AWESOME little water park!  It looks just fantastic!  We will try there sometime I'm sure. 



dolfinjuls said:


> Thanks for the look into a DL hotel! I always love the tradition of Henry jumping on the beds! So cute!



Your welcome!  I was so fortunate to see all three hotels in one week!


----------



## brookelizabeth

It was 5:30 AM, Henry was awake, up bright and cheery!

Joe quickly followed suit and even though I hadnt slept much, I was excited, so I had energy and we were up and at em!  I made the in-room coffee - MUCH better than Walt Disney Worlds!  It was actually drinkable!  But we did have an issue with the pot:





1 full cup, 1 half cup.

Joe didn't mind, he would just wait to get some coffee outside of the room (and by that time I would want my next cup too!), so I just drank them both! 

We slowly got ready for the day, I had some work to do and the boys enjoyed cartoons while we discussed our plans for the day.  We were focusing on Disneyland today, but I wanted to scurry over to DCA and get a FP for WoC in the morning sometime, then back to Disneyland.

As I was getting ready, I noticed how cute the hardware on the dresser was and had to take a picture.










Nope, didn't read it!





Every 15 minutes or so I would glance out the window to see the sky get lighter and lighter.  I LOVED all the palm trees right outside along the road!










That is how far both windows open.

at 7:30 AM we left the room and headed for Disneyland!





Adorable hallway carpet










Room number





In the elevator





The "back hall" of Paradise Pier.  The elevators are up head, kinda where that guy is, on the left.  There is a TV viewing area for kids on the left too, the arcade is to my immediate left, to the right is a vending machine area and some phones.  

If you turn around, 





you go out the "back door" of Paradise Pier.  It's also to the parking ramp.  Using the back door is the recommended way to get to Disneyland.  I'll have video and more pictures as we go too!






Ill explain the layout of the area for those of you who have never been there.

Imagine a big rectangle.  On the left, bottom corner of the rectangle is Paradise Pier.  The top left corner is the Disneyland Hotel.  We walked toward the Disneyland Hotel, then we turned right - into the rectangle - which is Downtown Disney.  So you walk thru DTD, then the top right corner of the rectangle is Disneyland theme park, the bottom right is California Adventure.

The Grand Californian Resort is just off DTD, so its in the middle of the bottom line of the rectangle.

Does that make sense?  So to get to/from the Disney hotels, you need to walk through DTD.

Smart marketing there Disney!

Most offsite hotels are on the OTHER side, the "right" side of the rectangle, so you dont walk through DTD, you just walk into another gate and into the area between the two theme parks (Central Plaza).

Here is a great map my fellow TA Cass turned me onto which helped greatly in me getting a feel for the place before we arrived: http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=33.8066985&lon=-117.9235715&z=16&l=0&m=b&search=paradise pier hotel

So back to regular programming...

We walked out the back door






and turned right down this path.





It smelled like clean laundry and had Birds of Paradise along it.





Note: NO STROLLER!  We did it.  Our first trip without a stroller!  I'm not sure we will brave it in WDW without one, but Henry did awesome without it at Disneyland!  Only once, our last night, did I wish we had it.

We ended up turning right at the end of the path up there.  We should have gone left.  So, we were soon in front of Paradise Pier and crossing the road to the Grand Californian.





Entrance gates into the Resort parking area, GC right across the street!





Crossing the street.  LOVE the palm trees!  It is a busy road, but there are crosswalks.  Those dudes just decided not to use 'em!










There is a guard who stands up at the gate on the right, it leads to their underground valet parking.  EVERY time you walk by he greets you.





A look back to Paradise Pier!






Well, we knew we were supposed to be in DTD instead of at the GC, but all well, we are at the GC, let's check it out!











Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





The main doors look like giant stained glass windows.  Incredible!





And they open to reveal this.  The Wilderness Lodge on steroids.

























Henry found the kids TV in seconds flat.

And check out that marble flooring.  Similar to what you find at the GF now too!





  The marble flooring design carries seamlessly into the custom carpet.















Looking into the Conference Center

And from there we went out a set of doors into an outside hallway





Are we on 5th Avenue?   SO pretty!





This is the entrance to Downtown Disney via the Grand Californian.  Not  only does the GC have an entrance to DCA, but it's own to DTD too!





Ah-ha!  Here we are!  Downtown Disney.










Kind of a similar feel as the Marketplace end of WDW's DTD.










Looking backward - then we realized we needed to walk past the  Disneyland Hotel (square building in the back with all the windows) from  Paradise Pier to get here.  Though, our method gave us the sneak peek  of the Grand anyway, so we didn't care! 

























We pretty much had DTD to ourselves!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post






We spotted Hagaan Daaz and Peet's Coffee inside, so that was our first stop.

Anyone surprised?

Anyone???






Walking forward we headed for the Disneyland gates.










Entering Central Plaza

On your right is





Disney's California Adventure

On your left is





Disneyland!

Straight ahead is the gate to Harbor Blvd, where many off-site hotels are.






We went left of course, and the gates





Still closed!

Being on east coast time on the west coast rocks!

There was one other family there, already in slot 13, which is the fastest gate (why? I dont know, but it IS!!) - so we chose 12 and waited. 











Magic Mornings were to start at 9 AM and it was 8:30.






Oh, thats another difference.  Magic Mornings.  Its sorta like Extra  Magic Hours, it's 1 hour prior to the normal park opening time, and  offered on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.  It is only if you  purchase a 3 Day Park Hopper Ticket, you get 1 Magic Morning.





Henry scoped out the map to tell us where to go.










Look at that.  Brook is at Rope Drop!

Eventually the gates were unlocked, the countdown done (just a couple families selected to countdown-nothing like MKs!)






Video: Countdown (1 minute, 13 seconds)

and Henry would be the first one to turn the turnstile except....



OURS DIDNT WORK!



It was hilarious!  The ONE time we are at the gates that early and it  doesnt work!  Of course those in Lucky Number 13 entered in FIRST.  No  problem over there!  That was supposed to me ussssssssss!  

People flowed in all around us and we were stuck!

Eventually they got it and we joined the crowds!















Train Station





I LOVE the big trees!





Similar feel, right?  The buildings are all just a smaller scale.






Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post















Looking down Main Street USA!





The dramatized version of our first glimpse of the Castle. 





There she is!  Sleeping Beauty Castle (and giant green refurb walls!  They don't do the scrims like WDW it seemed...!)





Looking back at the Train Station





The little side street, just like WDW!





Entering the hub and looking right, you can see a bit of Tomorrowland in the upper left corner there.





Looking left, the Jolly Holiday bakery! (see you soon!)





Looking just to the right of the Castle.  The Matterhorn (scaffolding on it), and Tomorrowland on the right.

We got to the rope near the Castle






Surprisingly we were almost right next to it, despite #12 completely failing us.  We waited for a while longer...





Tomorrowland is RIGHT there, no entrance really like at WDW.





Henry spotted a bird shaped cloud. 





The rope!  I couldn't believe I was at a real Rope Drop. 

When the rope dropped (and was coiled up and the CM said we could go ), we went straight for Peter Pan.  





Straight through the Castle, which is on ground level.





Still decorated with their lights





Out the back side into Fantasyland!

Peter Pan is in the building on the right, almost directly out the backside.





A quick glance left - Snow White's Scary Adventure





Into the line for Peter Pan, which stretched out the building, but it really was about a 2 minute wait.






Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





A glance back out into Fantasyland - Pinocchio's Daring Journey

We all eagerly got on, this was Henrys FAVORITE from February and August.






My oh my what a few months do.

He was scared.  Completely and utterly scared of it because it was dark.

And if you know Disney, you know dark rides are a good chunk of the attractions!

Uh-oh.  How would this pan out for the trip??  

I do have to say, Peter Pan here is even better!  It is pretty much the  same ride (a few differences), but, it is just brighter and cleaner  looking, it's had a refurb since the 70s!

Dumbo was next and we had a great flight! 










Water!  I'm looking forward to seeing WDW's new Dumbo in Storybook Circus!





Excited to fly!





















Views from the sky:




















Cute topiary outside of Dumbo

I wanted to hit up Mr. Toads Wild Ride and Pinocchio's Daring Journey,  but Henry wanted nothing to do with those dark rides - and I had read  both could be a bit scary anyway (after all, Mr. Toad does go to _hell_!).   Henry wanted Star Tours - so the boys were off to Tomorrowland and I  covered the two famous rides.











Now, dont throw tomatoes at me, but I only thought Mr. Toad was okay.  It was fine, but nothing to rave about....!

However, I LOVED Pinocchio!











I was in tears by the end of the ride because it was so completely  magical.  It was so detailed, the music was wonderful, the colors --  everything!  Phenomenal and the best dark ride I have ever been on!!!!

Those two down, I moseyed over to Tomorrowland to meet the boys at Star Tours.

Joe took the following pictures when he and Henry went over:





Back through the Castle and hub










That is the Astro Orbiter, right there on the ground.  It's too bad it's  on the ground, I really enjoy this ride at WDW way up high!  I believe  Disneyland's also used to be elevated at one point.










Tomorrowland - the tracks are for nothing...there have been plans to use them, but they are just dormant right now.











I hung out in the gift shop for a while while the boys rode.  Eventually  they were back, Joe reported the ride was all pretty much the same (as  expected) and Henry said he was scared a bit...but he still liked it.

Again, wow!  A TOTAL change of heart in a few months.

We walked over to Space Mountain (which is up a big ramp to the  building) and asked about also getting a Child Switch pass; however,  they told us we would have to get one when we were ready to use  it....good to know!  As our trip went out we found the Child Switch (and  Single Rider) worked quite different than at WDW.  More on this as we  go on!

Next up: Second Breakfast Time!


----------



## KristiMc

Great update!  I will get there someday.  Way to go making it to rope drop .


----------



## mickeystoontown

I'm so glad that you ended up taking the long way to Disneyland because we (and you) got to see the Grand Californian.  It _does_ look like the Wilderness Lodge on steroids!   So very beautiful!

As I looked through the pictures, I found myself comparing everything to WDW.  They look alike yet they don't.  

It seems like your day is off to a fantastic start!


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

Getting caught up on all my trips!

Whew, 5 hours in a plane!  We are flying to San Francisco this summer and I really dread it.  Sound like Henry was a trooper!

Love the pictures of PP and especially Henry jumping on the bed!!  Too cute.

How odd that rope drop is so different between the parks.  

I had no idea DL had a Pinnochio ride.  I am already learning a lot from your trip.

I might like Astro Orbitor at DL.  The height plus speed makes it one of my least favorites at WDW.

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## tinkerbell60

I love your comment "The Wilderness Lodge on Steroids" ....

This is really helpful - it has been awhile since I was in Disneyland - and of course there was not DTD or CA then.   Really makes we want to go!  Paradise Pier looks a lot nicer than I imagined too - so maybe a split stay, because it has always been my dream to stay at the Disneyland Hotel!


----------



## MEK

Grand Californian Hotel is just lovely.  I loved how connected everything is and what a great walk to the parks.  I also love are the parks are right across from each other.

The MK is so beautiful.  Very similar, yet different as well.  Very cool that Star Tours is in the park.  

The castle and main street are so magical.  I hope I get a chance to visit one of these days.


----------



## blessedby3

Wow Brook!  I have been soaking up every word and picture you posted  Everything looks like so much fun!  All the buildings look so much smaller than the ones at WDW...even the castle looks small.  Thanks so much for all those pictures.  I love walking through the park with you guys  I didnt realize they have Mr. Toads Wild Ride.  That was a must do when I was growing up in FL in the '70's.  My friends and I loved it then  I cant wait to read more


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Oh wow, it's the same but it's different.    So neat Brook!  I haven't had much interest in Disneyland honestly but your pictures are changing that.    Great, great update!!


----------



## MRYPPNS

I haven't been to Disneyland since 1988.....everything looks so tiny compared to WDW... _BUT_, I do remember that everything seemed much more detailed (like Animal Kingdom is) at Disneyland vs Magic Kingdom.

(If you haven't already thought of it) I travel with glow sticks on ribbons for the kids.  They get one during the day so when we end up in a dark part of a ride or show they have their little light.  It's just enough to light up my face or their seat area and comfort them.  I put a caribeaner (sp?) on the ribbon so they can attach it to their belt loop or the stroller between rides


----------



## tiggrbaby

Love the pic of you flying on Dumbo!


----------



## disneyfan61

Yay Brook made it to rope drop!! And then the gate would not work??
Too funny!!

Wow it does look just like WDW when you first walk in.

I am enjoying seeing all the DL differences.


----------



## Caretames1

Holy Updates Batwoman! I have the family looking over my shoulder and enjoying this!

The GC is HUGE! I like the theming, I like the WL, and would love to stay there someday.


Please no one hurt me, but we here all agree that the castle in DL doesn't seem as impressive as the castle in WDW. 

It' neat to see all the similarities and differences between DL & WDW. 

Too bad Henry got leery of the dark rides, hopefully he'll change his mind again!


----------



## dolfinjuls

I am loving all of your detail! Awesome updates!


----------



## keys1388

I'm loooooving this trip report so far!  Believe it or not, I've never been in PP or GC, so I enjoyed looking at the pictures of those hotels!  I just think the Fantasylands of the DL and WDW can't even compare.  Disneyland's version is so beautiful and un-concrete looking.   Those tracks in Tomorrowland used to be a ride called Rocket Rods.  I have some fabulous pictures of 15 year old me waiting in line to ride them, and I remember the ride kept breaking down.


----------



## annmarieda

I am enjoying your report so very very much.   It is bringing back some very fond memories...  I am conflicted by them.  Some like  the fact that dumbo has water makes me nostalgic.  Some though, like the size of the castle and how it doesn't sit so prominent in the skyline of the park.. make me remember why I have been choosing to go to WDW.  Still, it is nice seeing those familiar places that made me fall in love with Disney as an adult.

And... dtd.  It is a slightly different beast there in DL.  I do like that the hotels are right there.  No need to bus all around.


----------



## that's nice

Thanks for explaining the layout... It's clear to me now.  



Ok. Stop me if I'm wrong. Cup 1 was 100% full of coffee. Cup 2 was 50% full of coffee. Couldn't you have just poured 25% from cup 1 into cup 2 and had 2 cups that were 75% full of coffee. That would leave room for your sugar, cream, etc?  Maybe I'm looking too deep into this... 

You guys had a great view from your room.... I love the palm trees too! 

The GC looks absolutely amazing! 

WTG being at the gates!!! Boo to your gate not opening! 

I feel like I know Main St. pretty good from playing Epic Mickey! 

That castle doesn't give the 'wow' factor as Cinderella's castle does in MK. It looks so tiny.

I love all your pictures (as always!)

How funny how Henry changed in a few months.. maybe he thought they were different because you weren't in WDW? I've been trying to talk Juliana into riding TOT in November... so far I've been unsuccessful.


----------



## MotoWifey185

Ohh gosh, awesome updates!! I miss it soooo much and I can't wait for our weekend trip at the end of this month. I love all of the pictures you include. And no tomatoes coming from me, I'm not a fan of Mr. Toad either.  Oh and wowww inside the GCH is absolutely gorgeous.. I may be hooked. But then again I love the beach feel of the PPH. And if we stay there we could definitely afford a park view. Haha decisions decisions!! I can NOT wait to read more, get on it missy!


----------



## claryche

The last time I was at Disneyland was in 1996, and now looking at your pics, I totally don't remember it.  I guess it's because of the 7 trips to Disney World since then are clouding my memory.  It's amazing how different and how similar they are at the same time.  You should do a blog and compare ride to ride at both locations.  And other things.  It would be great information for your friends and also your clients.  And you always take the best pics and best notes, that I'm sure the blog would be awesome.  

The trip report is great so far.  Keep it coming.


----------



## babydinosaur03

Hi Brook, 

I've been following your other travel report and followed you over here to read the Disneyland report.  Loved this update so much I had to come out of lurkdom!

I was at DL in 1982 at age 5, so of course I remember almost nothing of it!  Waiting for something to jog my memory.  We have like 2 photos from that trip.  

We live on the East Coast, so our family goes to DW; would LOVE to take them to DL some day.  

Great update!


----------



## DisMomAmy

Yay for Rope Drop!   I agree that the buildings look smaller.  But I love all the trees.  

Alex LOVED Tower of Terror when he was littler but then got scared of it...  I think they realize that there is something to be scared of.    I hope Henry made out OK with the rest of the rides.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Thank you for the link to the map!  I've never been and am totally confused by the closeness and smallness of the area!  Well done for making Rope Drop - am I being dense or does the park not open until 10am?  After WDW it all seems really small  but there also seems to be so much of it  waiting to see if it is going to get croweded.


----------



## petals

Could they have made that castle any smaller  It looks tiny compared to the WDW one.


----------



## Woth2982

Oh I am having twangs of longing for the west coast. I love being on East Coast time in LA, I went to Goofy's kitchen on my own last year and was able to be a walk up because I was up so early!


----------



## CreightonsMomma

You have me cracking up at this last update!! You made it to rope drop!!! 

Loved the update. I hope Henry isn't afraid of the dark rides for the whole trip and he gives them a try! Glad you were able to ride them, though.


----------



## stayhomemom77

that's nice said:


> Ok. Stop me if I'm wrong. Cup 1 was 100% full of coffee. Cup 2 was 50% full of coffee. Couldn't you have just poured 25% from cup 1 into cup 2 and had 2 cups that were 75% full of coffee. That would leave room for your sugar, cream, etc?  Maybe I'm looking too deep into this...



I was thinking the same thing.  Since you knew you'd be getting more coffee anyway...why not have 3/4 cup each and then refuel later on in the travels?  Then again, I don't drink coffee...maybe 3/4 cup wasn't going to be enough for you?  

My kids are THRILLED with your DTD pics!  I can always count on MeMom and Brook to take pics of things other people don't.

Can't wait for more!


----------



## basketkat

You guys and your coffee! 

Yay for making rope drop!!! 

I love hearing how some of the rides are the same, and some are so different. I can't wait to see for ourselves!


----------



## eandesmom

Holy cannoli mother of updates!  That was a smashing lot of pictures!  

Couple of comments.

Wilderness Lodge on Steriods.  Yep, that's about right!

Mr. Toad just ok?    I won't flame you.  I'm sure if I went on it now and had never been before I'd probably feel the same but it has a huge spot in my heart as one of my first rides ever (that I remember anyway).

Peets inside HD huh?  I'll have to remember that, we always get coffee at the bookstore and I didn't know about the Peets.

I'd probably like Astro Orbitor a LOT better on the ground.    That is the one ride that totally freaks me out.

You have me really really wanting to go on Pinocchio!


----------



## KSL

Joining in!  DH and I are planning a trip to DL without the kiddos (gasp!) in July for our anniversary and reading this is great!  We're DVC owners at WDW and have been there quite often but have no experience with DL.  I was there for one day when I was about 13 and hardly remember it; DH has never been.  So reading this TR is perfect for giving us info and getting us excited for our trip!  Looking forward to more!!
-KSL


----------



## onelilspark

You know, I didn't get Mr Toad's ride either.  It's dark (no pun intended) and for being in Fantasyland, I can see why they removed it from WDW.


----------



## Charleston Princess

Wow! The Grand Californian is gorgeous on the inside! Love all that stained glass! 

Hurray for making it to Rope Drop! 

Poor Henry not liking the darkness of Peter Pan.  I hope that gets better! 

Okay, I will try not to say anything about you not being a huge fan of Mr. Toad. I am like Cynthia, since it is one of my earliest memories of Disney trips, I think I am biased.


----------



## jenseib

Wow...mega updating! I love it though.   The pictures are fabulous and you guys got some great angles of of the castle.  I soaking up all this info...Hopefully a day will come when we can go there as well. I do dread the long flight though.


----------



## nala1128

subscribing!!


----------



## Racemom17

I'm on board...loved your Disney World Trip report...can't wait to hear what you think of Disneyland...haven't been there yet...not sure if I can give up my Disney World love for a trip to California.


----------



## Poolrat

I am in .


GCV looks so great.   I am getting so excited and my trip isn't for 6 months.  


I am with Cynthia and Jackie.  Mr Toad holds special memories.  I remember riding it in WDW right before it closed and I was like    Not quite how I rememebred it but that last scene makes me crack up every time.


----------



## gellybean

I'm here and loving seeing Disneyland through a WDW addict's eyes 

One of these days we'll make it there!

So glad y'all got to see how the other half of the country does Disney!!

Henry is lookin SO Big all of the sudden! Which is silly of me really. I see his pics on Facebook all the time, but man... when did our boys grow up!?

I've been reading your TRs since he was 1!! CRAZY!

Hope y'all had a wonderful time. Can't wait to read the rest of it. 

I'm slowly finishing my Two TRs for one.... I'm determined to finish it before I start a PTR! Maybe that'll motivate me. 

Big  from our fam to yours!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

*Wow!!  Lots of wonderful pictures and my oh my, how things have changed since I was last there!  I guess it's good and bad.  I remember when Disneyland had an actual parking lot right in front of the park (where DCA is now).

Thank you for the shots of the GF!!  I am taking a trip to California for a wedding, and staying in San Diego.  I'm trying to convince my cousin that we need to go and stay there for a couple of nights.  I told her I would take care of the room cost, being DVC members now. 

I do remember Astro Orbiter being elevated.  You had to take an elevator up just like you do in WDW.  I truly hope we'll be able to go, but I'm wondering if it will still feel the same.

Yum, second breakfast!!!*


----------



## Cameo818

You're visiting my happy place!  I've lived on the West Coast for almost all my life and Disneyland is my "home" park.

I find the comments from the WDW folks funny...yes, DLR is quaint and much smaller than WDW's Magic Kingdom Park, but I like that more intimate feel.  I like being able to walk from our hotel to either park (DL or DCA) in a few minutes, so we can take a break in the middle of the day easily.  I agree that Cinderella's castle is more impressive, but I just love Sleeping Beauty's outline.  Brings back happy memories.  Plus, I love the fact that Walt Disney himself walked throughout Disneyland and had a hand in creating so many of the experiences we all love today.

I suppose if I'd been to WDW more than 3 times in my life (yeah, sad, huh?), I'd probably feel differently.  Don't get me wrong, I love WDW and am looking forward to taking my family there someday (although I'm dreading the looooong flights from Oregon to Florida).  My family just adores Disneyland and loves our trips there - I wish we could afford to go more than every couple of years, but the DIS keeps my Disney dreams alive between trips.    I'm so happy that you're enjoying DLR!   

I've loved reading all of your WDW trip reports as well - they're so detailed and have lots of gorgeous photos, and you have a beautiful family!  Henry's just a doll.


----------



## claryche

I haven't been to DL since 1996.  But from what I'm seeing so far, I think I might would like it a little bit better than DW.  Because of the size.  Unfortunately I live in the south and therefore driving distance from FL and with airfare costs, DL is just not as accessible.  But hoping to get my DS there soon.  And it will be interesting to see which one he likes the best.


----------



## merbobear

I could have sworn that I subscribed to this when you started it..but then after a while without seeing any updates, I had to go searching, only to find that you have had several updates so far! So here I am, better late than never, and all caught up.  It's really interesting to see how many things are the same and how many are so different!


----------



## disneyismyheart247

Looking so very forward to hearing about the rest of your trip!


----------



## dramaqueenemj22

I just caught up on this TR and read your last one which was very interesting. So, I'm joining in for this one too! Can't wait to read more about your trip.


----------



## Mom2apirate&princess

I'm so glad you are doing a DL report!


----------



## Timon

brookelizabeth said:


> Here is a great map my fellow TA Cass turned me onto which helped greatly in me getting a feel for the place before we arrived: http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=33.8066985&lon=-117.9235715&z=16&l=0&m=b&search=paradise pier hotel




Glad the map helped Brook! 

LOVE all the palm trees  and the pics of Henry jumping on the bed are awesome!!


----------



## Timon

Love this pic! You can tell how excited Henry is with his little pointy finger


----------



## Flg8tr97

that's nice said:


> Ok. Stop me if I'm wrong. Cup 1 was 100% full of coffee. Cup 2 was 50% full of coffee. Couldn't you have just poured 25% from cup 1 into cup 2 and had 2 cups that were 75% full of coffee. That would leave room for your sugar, cream, etc?  Maybe I'm looking too deep into this...





Love the update Brook!! 

WL on Steroids!!  but WOW does the GC look beautiful!! We plan on going out to Hawaii with the boys in a few years and plan to make a 2 day pit top at DL and I so want to stay there. The location can't be beat!

 bummer about the turnstile... seriously! 

I have never been to DL but wow does it look so "little"  But I can't wait to go out and visit it!

as usual, your report is fabulous! I feel like I am there with you!


----------



## Belle83

I am loving your trip report! Makes me miss Disneyland, it's been far too long since I've been to DL.


----------



## KatMark

Well, since I missed the last update to your DW TR, I'm not surprised I had no idea this was going on. 

Mark has landed safely in Vegas and I have six days to myself. I'll come back later to catch up.


----------



## micandminforever

I know I am almost a month late, but I am finally here.  I need to go back and read.


----------



## photographymom517

Oh Brook!!!  How on earth did I miss this report?!  

I just realized a few days ago that you started a DL report & just now had the time to read it!  

I stayed up last night with the intention of getting to your report, but I ended up catching up on Jen's Universal one until 2am!    (Figured I better catch up on hers before she leaves in 3 days!  )

Going back to read now!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Anyone still here???!  I'm so sorry it's been almost a month.  March was VERY busy with pretty much zero free time!  April is looking to be much, much calmer and I am _SO_ ready to share the magic of Disneyland! 



KristiMc said:


> Great update!  I will get there someday.  Way to go making it to rope drop .



We struggle so much to make it to RD at WDW, it was a thrill actually making it! 



mickeystoontown said:


> I'm so glad that you ended up taking the long way to Disneyland because we (and you) got to see the Grand Californian.  It _does_ look like the Wilderness Lodge on steroids!   So very beautiful!
> 
> As I looked through the pictures, I found myself comparing everything to WDW.  They look alike yet they don't.
> 
> It seems like your day is off to a fantastic start!



We were pretty pleased with our scenic tour too!  And, don't worry, more pictures of the GC coming up later in the report!  It's truly beautiful - such a nice resort!



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Getting caught up on all my trips!
> 
> Whew, 5 hours in a plane!  We are flying to San Francisco this summer and I really dread it.  Sound like Henry was a trooper!
> 
> Love the pictures of PP and especially Henry jumping on the bed!!  Too cute.
> 
> How odd that rope drop is so different between the parks.
> 
> I had no idea DL had a Pinnochio ride.  I am already learning a lot from your trip.
> 
> I might like Astro Orbitor at DL.  The height plus speed makes it one of my least favorites at WDW.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



The Park Opening was completely different!  I expected some sort of show, but it really is nothing.  I suppose it's because it's a "locals" park - or maybe they do something that I don't know about on regular mornings, but not on Magic Mornings?  

I think the DLR Astro Orbiter still has the speed like WDW's, but being on the ground might still help for you!!  It might make it seems slower too...



tinkerbell60 said:


> I love your comment "The Wilderness Lodge on Steroids" ....
> 
> This is really helpful - it has been awhile since I was in Disneyland - and of course there was not DTD or CA then.   Really makes we want to go!  Paradise Pier looks a lot nicer than I imagined too - so maybe a split stay, because it has always been my dream to stay at the Disneyland Hotel!



It's true!  The Wilderness Lodge is STUNNING, but the Grand Californian is AMAZING!  We really loved it, and thankfully that is where DVC is, so we'll get to stay there again! 

The Paradise Pier is VERY nice.  It was Henry's favorite, he still talks about it!  If you can get a room discount there when you go, it makes the price tag a bit more bearable.



MEK said:


> Grand Californian Hotel is just lovely.  I loved how connected everything is and what a great walk to the parks.  I also love are the parks are right across from each other.
> 
> The MK is so beautiful.  Very similar, yet different as well.  Very cool that Star Tours is in the park.
> 
> The castle and main street are so magical.  I hope I get a chance to visit one of these days.



We loved those aspects of DLR too.  It was so nice just walking right out and being there - no bus to deal with, the monorail is a RIDE basically instead of a mode of getting from here to there.  It's so much easier.  You don't even have to walk through bag check when you park hop! 



blessedby3 said:


> Wow Brook!  I have been soaking up every word and picture you posted  Everything looks like so much fun!  All the buildings look so much smaller than the ones at WDW...even the castle looks small.  Thanks so much for all those pictures.  I love walking through the park with you guys  I didnt realize they have Mr. Toads Wild Ride.  That was a must do when I was growing up in FL in the '70's.  My friends and I loved it then  I cant wait to read more



The buildings and castle are much smaller - everything is just on a smaller scale, so it's the same feeling...but a bit different.  The castle is teeny compared to Cinderella's set up so high!  I do believe the DLR Mr. Toad's is the same as WDW's old one! 



Lovemy3babes said:


> Oh wow, it's the same but it's different.    So neat Brook!  I haven't had much interest in Disneyland honestly but your pictures are changing that.    Great, great update!!



I have nothing but RAVE reviews of DLR, seriously - we had a fantastic time.  I can't wait to share more of it!  Perhaps you'll find yourself booking at trip...



MRYPPNS said:


> I haven't been to Disneyland since 1988.....everything looks so tiny compared to WDW... _BUT_, I do remember that everything seemed much more detailed (like Animal Kingdom is) at Disneyland vs Magic Kingdom.
> 
> (If you haven't already thought of it) I travel with glow sticks on ribbons for the kids.  They get one during the day so when we end up in a dark part of a ride or show they have their little light.  It's just enough to light up my face or their seat area and comfort them.  I put a caribeaner (sp?) on the ribbon so they can attach it to their belt loop or the stroller between rides



It really is small compared to WDW's Main Street, just so compact!  I can see why Walt wanted more land.  It evokes a slightly different feel.  I like how WDW's lands are more spread out, and you transition from one to another a bit more smoothly.

 LOVE your glow stick idea!  Henry had NEVER been scared of the dark rides until this trip, so this was far from my mind - but I'm stealing this idea for our next trip, just in case!!!  EXCELLENT idea Heidi!  You seriously have the best ideas woman!



tiggrbaby said:


> Love the pic of you flying on Dumbo!



I get really into it!  They are just spinner rides, but those type are some of my favorite!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Still here and _impatiently_ waiting for teh next installment


----------



## brookelizabeth

disneyfan61 said:


> Yay Brook made it to rope drop!! And then the gate would not work??
> Too funny!!
> 
> Wow it does look just like WDW when you first walk in.
> 
> I am enjoying seeing all the DL differences.



Isn't it just typical?!  The first time I get to see MK's morning show, they don't do the song and dance.  My first RD at DLR and the turnstile doesn't work!   Figures!!!

It really does look very similar to WDW at first...but VERY different as we get deeper into the park! 



Caretames1 said:


> Holy Updates Batwoman! I have the family looking over my shoulder and enjoying this!
> 
> The GC is HUGE! I like the theming, I like the WL, and would love to stay there someday.
> 
> 
> Please no one hurt me, but we here all agree that the castle in DL doesn't seem as impressive as the castle in WDW.
> 
> It' neat to see all the similarities and differences between DL & WDW.
> 
> Too bad Henry got leery of the dark rides, hopefully he'll change his mind again!



How fun that everyone is reading along!!!!  I hope they enjoy the peek into it all more as I go on!

The Castle really isn't as impressive - it's smaller scale plus is right on the ground instead of up high.  I DO like that it's just easy to walk right through it, and it's still very pretty....but it's not quite as majestic!



dolfinjuls said:


> I am loving all of your detail! Awesome updates!



Thank you!  I really want to be sure to include detail here since I know many of my readers have never been! 



keys1388 said:


> I'm loooooving this trip report so far!  Believe it or not, I've never been in PP or GC, so I enjoyed looking at the pictures of those hotels!  I just think the Fantasylands of the DL and WDW can't even compare.  Disneyland's version is so beautiful and un-concrete looking.   Those tracks in Tomorrowland used to be a ride called Rocket Rods.  I have some fabulous pictures of 15 year old me waiting in line to ride them, and I remember the ride kept breaking down.



I'll have more of the hotels too as our trip goes on!  Have you seen the new DLH rooms?  They are beautiful!!!!

Disneyland's Fantasyland is charming and quaint.  We really liked it! (and we loved NOS!)  Since we were a bit disoriented/distracted when walking through it, trying to find our way, I can't picture it as a whole in my head, so hopefully when we return I'll get a better overall feel of it too.  

Oh! I remember reading about Rocket Rods!!!  It wasn't around for very long, was it?



annmarieda said:


> I am enjoying your report so very very much.   It is bringing back some very fond memories...  I am conflicted by them.  Some like  the fact that dumbo has water makes me nostalgic.  Some though, like the size of the castle and how it doesn't sit so prominent in the skyline of the park.. make me remember why I have been choosing to go to WDW.  Still, it is nice seeing those familiar places that made me fall in love with Disney as an adult.
> 
> And... dtd.  It is a slightly different beast there in DL.  I do like that the hotels are right there.  No need to bus all around.



I like the castle at DLR for different reasons than MK's - there are pros and cons to both.  I think the Dumbo at MK is going to be awesome from the pictures I have seen.  Can't wait to see them both going with the circus tent in full swing too!

We LOVED that we coud walk through DTD and straight to the parks!  It was nice having all the DTD options right there, but the Quick Service locations need to have more seating for the busy weekend nights.  More on that later in the trip report though. 



that's nice said:


> Thanks for explaining the layout... It's clear to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Stop me if I'm wrong. Cup 1 was 100% full of coffee. Cup 2 was 50% full of coffee. Couldn't you have just poured 25% from cup 1 into cup 2 and had 2 cups that were 75% full of coffee. That would leave room for your sugar, cream, etc?  Maybe I'm looking too deep into this...
> 
> You guys had a great view from your room.... I love the palm trees too!
> 
> The GC looks absolutely amazing!
> 
> WTG being at the gates!!! Boo to your gate not opening!
> 
> I feel like I know Main St. pretty good from playing Epic Mickey!
> 
> That castle doesn't give the 'wow' factor as Cinderella's castle does in MK. It looks so tiny.
> 
> I love all your pictures (as always!)
> 
> How funny how Henry changed in a few months.. maybe he thought they were different because you weren't in WDW? I've been trying to talk Juliana into riding TOT in November... so far I've been unsuccessful.



 Tim, that woud be _LOGICAL_ with the coffee!  As soon as I told Joe about the coffee situation, he just suggested we go out for some.  It was just an excuse to get a fancy coffee though, I know his tactics!

Oooh, Epic Mickey! I forgot about that game.  I'll have to check it out sometime, maybe it will help me missing DLR so much. 

The castle definitely isn't as awe inspiring.  It wasn't until we got home that I realized I didn't have many pictures of it - where as in WDW I can't help but take 48,000 pictures of it despite my 2.4 million already taken on previous trips.  The castle is nice, and I enjoy just walking through it and no stage on the front..but....it's not nearly as majestic.

Do you think you'll convince Juliana?  You've got a few months, keep trying!


----------



## brookelizabeth

MotoWifey185 said:


> Ohh gosh, awesome updates!! I miss it soooo much and I can't wait for our weekend trip at the end of this month. I love all of the pictures you include. And no tomatoes coming from me, I'm not a fan of Mr. Toad either.  Oh and wowww inside the GCH is absolutely gorgeous.. I may be hooked. But then again I love the beach feel of the PPH. And if we stay there we could definitely afford a park view. Haha decisions decisions!! I can NOT wait to read more, get on it missy!



Well, its almost the weekend and the end of the month, so that means you are at Disneyland right now (or will be soon)!!!!!!!  I hope you have a magical time!

Did you try the GC?  It's a tough call with the view since at the Paradise Pier Theme Park View you can watch WoC from your room!   I think you need two trips to try them both.  



claryche said:


> The last time I was at Disneyland was in 1996, and now looking at your pics, I totally don't remember it.  I guess it's because of the 7 trips to Disney World since then are clouding my memory.  It's amazing how different and how similar they are at the same time.  You should do a blog and compare ride to ride at both locations.  And other things.  It would be great information for your friends and also your clients.  And you always take the best pics and best notes, that I'm sure the blog would be awesome.
> 
> The trip report is great so far.  Keep it coming.



Cindy, that is a FANTASTIC idea for a blog!  I just might do that!!   We got to almost everything that is either only in DLR, or just different from WDW's.  The Haunted Mansion was under refurb, and it was too chilly to ride Splash, so I *think* those are the only two we missed.  :scrtachin



babydinosaur03 said:


> Hi Brook,
> 
> I've been following your other travel report and followed you over here to read the Disneyland report.  Loved this update so much I had to come out of lurkdom!
> 
> I was at DL in 1982 at age 5, so of course I remember almost nothing of it!  Waiting for something to jog my memory.  We have like 2 photos from that trip.
> 
> We live on the East Coast, so our family goes to DW; would LOVE to take them to DL some day.
> 
> Great update!



So glad you posted, it's good to "meet" you!!!   We got super cheap flights from JFK that spurred the whole trip, so watch for deals and maybe you'll find yourself booking a DLR trip!



DisMomAmy said:


> Yay for Rope Drop!   I agree that the buildings look smaller.  But I love all the trees.
> 
> Alex LOVED Tower of Terror when he was littler but then got scared of it...  I think they realize that there is something to be scared of.    I hope Henry made out OK with the rest of the rides.



The trees were sooooo pretty.  I have seen older pictures of MK with the trees, and I understand why they took them out, but it really does add something when they are there.

I am hoping Henry is over the fear for our possible 1-day trip in June and our week trip in October.  He might be brave by October because he'll have friends along...we'll see!  I'm taking Heidi's suggestion of a glow stick on a ribbon though, just in case!



Pinkgirl said:


> Thank you for the link to the map!  I've never been and am totally confused by the closeness and smallness of the area!  Well done for making Rope Drop - am I being dense or does the park not open until 10am?  After WDW it all seems really small  but there also seems to be so much of it  waiting to see if it is going to get croweded.



Your welcome!  That map helped me a ton when planning for the trip.  It is strange that everything is so compact when you are used to WDW.  It all didn't make total sense to me unti we got there and I could experience it.

Yes, I do think the park openend at 10 AM for the regular public - it was the off season.  During higher peak times it opens earlier.  10 AM is perfect for us though. 



petals said:


> Could they have made that castle any smaller  It looks tiny compared to the WDW one.



 Henry made a comment about it being so small too!  It really is tiny compared to Cindy's.  Cindy's looks even bigger being on the hill like it is too!  It was nice to just walk right through though, we enjoyed that!



Woth2982 said:


> Oh I am having twangs of longing for the west coast. I love being on East Coast time in LA, I went to Goofy's kitchen on my own last year and was able to be a walk up because I was up so early!



Funny you say that...we didn't do Goofy's, but we did do PCH one morning!  It was fantastic being on east coast time though, a HUGE perk for us!



CreightonsMomma said:


> You have me cracking up at this last update!! You made it to rope drop!!!
> 
> Loved the update. I hope Henry isn't afraid of the dark rides for the whole trip and he gives them a try! Glad you were able to ride them, though.



I know!  Miracles DO happen, right?!?!   Trust me, I was totally impressed with us! LOL!



stayhomemom77 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Since you knew you'd be getting more coffee anyway...why not have 3/4 cup each and then refuel later on in the travels?  Then again, I don't drink coffee...maybe 3/4 cup wasn't going to be enough for you?
> 
> My kids are THRILLED with your DTD pics!  I can always count on MeMom and Brook to take pics of things other people don't.
> 
> Can't wait for more!



I'm a huuuuuge coffee drinker.  3/4 cup is no way enough for me.  I drank all that the little machine put out, plus the cup we bought.  Joe just wanted an excuse to buy a fancy coffee.  

Glad you are all enjoying the pics!  I tried really hard to capture the overall feel of the parks and DTD.  More DTD pictures too as the report goes on, we were there everyday!


----------



## brookelizabeth

basketkat said:


> You guys and your coffee!
> 
> Yay for making rope drop!!!
> 
> I love hearing how some of the rides are the same, and some are so different. I can't wait to see for ourselves!



Must have coffee!  Especially me after having hardly any sleep. 

It was really fun to experience the same rides in a different way and compare them.  It was like seeing it all again for the first time. 



eandesmom said:


> Holy cannoli mother of updates!  That was a smashing lot of pictures!
> 
> Couple of comments.
> 
> Wilderness Lodge on Steriods.  Yep, that's about right!
> 
> Mr. Toad just ok?    I won't flame you.  I'm sure if I went on it now and had never been before I'd probably feel the same but it has a huge spot in my heart as one of my first rides ever (that I remember anyway).
> 
> Peets inside HD huh?  I'll have to remember that, we always get coffee at the bookstore and I didn't know about the Peets.
> 
> I'd probably like Astro Orbitor a LOT better on the ground.    That is the one ride that totally freaks me out.
> 
> You have me really really wanting to go on Pinocchio!



We took a TON of pictures this trip, get ready for BIG updates! 

I know, I WANTED to like Mr. Toad because of his reputation!  Perhaps I just had my standards too high?

We did coffee at the bookstore later in the trip.  LOL  But yep, they have it at HD.  Pretty good stuff.

I couldn't believe Pinocchio put me in tears!  I don't think a ride has ever done that before, and I'm not some huge Pinocchio fan either - it's a great flick, but it's not a big favorite or anything! It's just such a well-done ride, totally impressive.  Hopefully next time we are there, I can convince Henry on.



KSL said:


> Joining in!  DH and I are planning a trip to DL without the kiddos (gasp!) in July for our anniversary and reading this is great!  We're DVC owners at WDW and have been there quite often but have no experience with DL.  I was there for one day when I was about 13 and hardly remember it; DH has never been.  So reading this TR is perfect for giving us info and getting us excited for our trip!  Looking forward to more!!
> -KSL



:: Thanks for reading along!  I hope my TR answers some of your questions.  I had a TON before we went!  Let me know if you do have any and I'll try to address them to the best of my ability.  I think you'll love it though, just be prepared for CROWDS in July with it being summer plus Cars Land just opening.



onelilspark said:


> You know, I didn't get Mr Toad's ride either.  It's dark (no pun intended) and for being in Fantasyland, I can see why they removed it from WDW.



Whew!  Glad I'm not the only one!    It has such a huge following, I was expecting something great...but it just fell short for me.



Charleston Princess said:


> Wow! The Grand Californian is gorgeous on the inside! Love all that stained glass!
> 
> Hurray for making it to Rope Drop!
> 
> Poor Henry not liking the darkness of Peter Pan.  I hope that gets better!
> 
> Okay, I will try not to say anything about you not being a huge fan of Mr. Toad. I am like Cynthia, since it is one of my earliest memories of Disney trips, I think I am biased.



It is such a stunning resort!!!  We were in awe every time we walked through!

So many people love Mr. Toad, I know I'm in the minority!    I will ride it again next time we go, with lower expectation, so perhaps I will like it more a second time around!



jenseib said:


> Wow...mega updating! I love it though.   The pictures are fabulous and you guys got some great angles of of the castle.  I soaking up all this info...Hopefully a day will come when we can go there as well. I do dread the long flight though.



I'm trying to be as detailed as I can be, I know DLR is a complete mystery for so many people.  I hope you get to go sometime!  The flight is worth it. 



nala1128 said:


> subscribing!!



:: 



Racemom17 said:


> I'm on board...loved your Disney World Trip report...can't wait to hear what you think of Disneyland...haven't been there yet...not sure if I can give up my Disney World love for a trip to California.



:: Thank you for following me over here!  I think if you ever tried DLR you'd find it just as magical!   They are completely different, yet are still wonderful places, there was very little that I missed, and I know going back to WDW I will miss some things at DLR.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Poolrat said:


> I am in .
> 
> 
> GCV looks so great.   I am getting so excited and my trip isn't for 6 months.
> 
> 
> I am with Cynthia and Jackie.  Mr Toad holds special memories.  I remember riding it in WDW right before it closed and I was like    Not quite how I rememebred it but that last scene makes me crack up every time.



You are going to love DLR!  I wish I was going back in 6 months...sigh.  I have been trying to keep an eye on cheap airfare because I know that would pretty much cinch the deal for a return trip! 



gellybean said:


> I'm here and loving seeing Disneyland through a WDW addict's eyes
> 
> One of these days we'll make it there!
> 
> So glad y'all got to see how the other half of the country does Disney!!
> 
> Henry is lookin SO Big all of the sudden! Which is silly of me really. I see his pics on Facebook all the time, but man... when did our boys grow up!?
> 
> I've been reading your TRs since he was 1!! CRAZY!
> 
> Hope y'all had a wonderful time. Can't wait to read the rest of it.
> 
> I'm slowly finishing my Two TRs for one.... I'm determined to finish it before I start a PTR! Maybe that'll motivate me.
> 
> Big  from our fam to yours!



I know!  The boys have grown so quickly right before our eyes, haven't they???  Henry amazes me daily with how much he grows up.

It is CRAZY to think that our first trip was when he was 14 months old and that was my first "real" TR (I did most of our honeymoon, but never finished!).  I can't wait to see YOUR kiddos at Disney again soon! 



dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *Wow!!  Lots of wonderful pictures and my oh my, how things have changed since I was last there!  I guess it's good and bad.  I remember when Disneyland had an actual parking lot right in front of the park (where DCA is now).
> 
> Thank you for the shots of the GF!!  I am taking a trip to California for a wedding, and staying in San Diego.  I'm trying to convince my cousin that we need to go and stay there for a couple of nights.  I told her I would take care of the room cost, being DVC members now.
> 
> I do remember Astro Orbiter being elevated.  You had to take an elevator up just like you do in WDW.  I truly hope we'll be able to go, but I'm wondering if it will still feel the same.
> 
> Yum, second breakfast!!!*



You know, I was wondering where they got the land for DCA - that makes total sense!  How crazy to have a parking lot in front of it...I can even imagine that now.  Sure would be easy though. 

Have you convinced your cousin?  I hope so!  You'd both LOVE it.  It is beaaaaautiful.  Hopefully next time we go we can stay more than just one night in the Villas too.  DLR overall has a very different feel, but still completely magical!  You won't be disappointed at all!



Cameo818 said:


> You're visiting my happy place!  I've lived on the West Coast for almost all my life and Disneyland is my "home" park.
> 
> I find the comments from the WDW folks funny...yes, DLR is quaint and much smaller than WDW's Magic Kingdom Park, but I like that more intimate feel.  I like being able to walk from our hotel to either park (DL or DCA) in a few minutes, so we can take a break in the middle of the day easily.  I agree that Cinderella's castle is more impressive, but I just love Sleeping Beauty's outline.  Brings back happy memories.  Plus, I love the fact that Walt Disney himself walked throughout Disneyland and had a hand in creating so many of the experiences we all love today.
> 
> I suppose if I'd been to WDW more than 3 times in my life (yeah, sad, huh?), I'd probably feel differently.  Don't get me wrong, I love WDW and am looking forward to taking my family there someday (although I'm dreading the looooong flights from Oregon to Florida).  My family just adores Disneyland and loves our trips there - I wish we could afford to go more than every couple of years, but the DIS keeps my Disney dreams alive between trips.    I'm so happy that you're enjoying DLR!
> 
> I've loved reading all of your WDW trip reports as well - they're so detailed and have lots of gorgeous photos, and you have a beautiful family!  Henry's just a doll.



We too loved that we could walk back to the hotel so easily.  On our last night we even took a break for ONE hour.  No way would that happen at WDW, only maybe if we were staying at the CR.  It was great being able to easily park hop too.  That is a huuuuuuge perk.  On the last night we chatted about if we missed anything from WDW and the list was small.  I know we will have that chat next trip to WDW too, things we miss from DLR!  Both locations are amazing!

And thank you for your sweet comments about my family and Henry! 



claryche said:


> I haven't been to DL since 1996.  But from what I'm seeing so far, I think I might would like it a little bit better than DW.  Because of the size.  Unfortunately I live in the south and therefore driving distance from FL and with airfare costs, DL is just not as accessible.  But hoping to get my DS there soon.  And it will be interesting to see which one he likes the best.



While having 4 different parks is fantastic, the ease of two parks, _within walking distance_, is attractive for us with little ones!  The commute on the buses and such does get tiring and just adds to the day for our kids.  It was so much easier to take a break too!

Henry likes both, somedays all he talks about is "Mickey Mouse's House California" and other times, it's Epcot.  He calls all of WDW Epcot lately!



merbobear said:


> I could have sworn that I subscribed to this when you started it..but then after a while without seeing any updates, I had to go searching, only to find that you have had several updates so far! So here I am, better late than never, and all caught up.  It's really interesting to see how many things are the same and how many are so different!



Glad you are here!  I have done the SAME thing.  I think sometimes the subscription just doesn't work for some reason or another.   Who knows.  And you really haven't missed much yet!



disneyismyheart247 said:


> Looking so very forward to hearing about the rest of your trip!



And I hope to start sharing more on a regular basis now!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

dramaqueenemj22 said:


> I just caught up on this TR and read your last one which was very interesting. So, I'm joining in for this one too! Can't wait to read more about your trip.



:: Thanks for reading along here too!



Mom2apirate&princess said:


> I'm so glad you are doing a DL report!



I can't wait to share it all!  I am missing Disney terribly these days, so hopefully this will be a good 'fix'! 



Timon said:


> Glad the map helped Brook!
> 
> LOVE all the palm trees  and the pics of Henry jumping on the bed are awesome!!



It helped a TON, I use it all the time too for everything!   We were pretty happy with our Standard view of all those beautiful palm trees - and from living in NYC, busy roads don't phase us a bit. 



Timon said:


> Love this pic! You can tell how excited Henry is with his little pointy finger



 He was soooo excited, me too!!!!!



Flg8tr97 said:


> Love the update Brook!!
> 
> WL on Steroids!!  but WOW does the GC look beautiful!! We plan on going out to Hawaii with the boys in a few years and plan to make a 2 day pit top at DL and I so want to stay there. The location can't be beat!
> 
> bummer about the turnstile... seriously!
> 
> I have never been to DL but wow does it look so "little"  But I can't wait to go out and visit it!
> 
> as usual, your report is fabulous! I feel like I am there with you!



LOVE your Hawaii plans!  It will be a perfect layover!

It is a much more compact resort overall, but that can be a big benefit in some ways!  It's quaint, but magical. 

I really tried to make it feel like you guys would be right with us when we were taking pictures - that was my goal! 



Belle83 said:


> I am loving your trip report! Makes me miss Disneyland, it's been far too long since I've been to DL.



I reallyyyyyy want to get back there too!  I have to stalk the airfare a bit more. 



KatMark said:


> Well, since I missed the last update to your DW TR, I'm not surprised I had no idea this was going on.
> 
> Mark has landed safely in Vegas and I have six days to myself. I'll come back later to catch up.



Eeek!  Sorry about that Kathy!  Glad to have you here now though!! 



micandminforever said:


> I know I am almost a month late, but I am finally here.  I need to go back and read.



:: You haven't missed much, so don't worry!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

photographymom517 said:


> Oh Brook!!!  How on earth did I miss this report?!
> 
> I just realized a few days ago that you started a DL report & just now had the time to read it!
> 
> I stayed up last night with the intention of getting to your report, but I ended up catching up on Jen's Universal one until 2am!    (Figured I better catch up on hers before she leaves in 3 days!  )
> 
> Going back to read now!!!



You are a busy Momma, no worries!  I have SO many reports to catch up on, I was doing pretty good, but March killed that again.   One of April's short term goals is to catch up again.  Think I can do it???



loveysbydesign said:


> Still here and _impatiently_ waiting for teh next installment



 I will be working on it, starting....NOW!  (Henry should be waking up soon though, so it likely won't be posted until tonight/tomorrow!)


----------



## brookelizabeth

We left off with attempting to get a Child Switch for Space Mountain, but finding out the system works a bit differently and we should just get one right before we were going to ride.  So we next went toward 





Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage

I was really looking forward to seeing this, since I have read so much about the old 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ride that used to be at WDW, the subs, and people getting very excited about Disney re-using these for this new Nemo attraction.  We hopped into line, and this was probably one of the longest we had all day.  This is a slow loading ride.











Henry was pretty excited.  At first.

Then he saw the subs go underwater and got nervous.  He had a million questions about it all as we slowly made our way through the queue.






Eventually it was our turn, our little man was nervous, but willing to try it.





Down the tight little spiral staircase we went!





We were seated right near the staircase - it's not too big in there!  You sit on hard metal benches and my knees were right up agains the wall.  I am tall, but even still, it's a tight fit!





The sub driver is in the middle standing.

Henry was a bit nervous - and remained so throughout the ride.  Because of his nerves, he had a TON of questions about everything.  It's a pretty long ride and between Henry being nervous and talking to me the entire time, me trying to be excited about it for him in hopes he'd just relax and enjoy it, and then me being uncomfortable with the limited space, I was just ready to be done with it by the time we were halfway through.  I feel like I pretty much missed out on the experience of it all.  While it was a neat ride, I don't think I'd be disappointed to skip it next time!  And of course, at the end of the ride we just sat there for a good 5 minutes - not moving.  I imagine they were loading the sub in front of us, but Henry was really NOT enjoying being stuck there underwater!!  We were all ready to get off when we finally could!!!  Here are some pictures throughout our journey.





It's all very pretty!















Henry did get a bit excited when we started to see the familiar characters from Finding Nemo!

The rest of my pictures, of the actual Nemo parts, didn't come out!

Back on mainland, one last look at the subs - it is pretty impressive that they are ACTUAL submarines!






By this time our stomachs were growling.  It was definitely time for the famous Wozniak Second Breakfast.

I LOVE breakfast.  And on vacation, I almost always have two!   (In real life I try to behave....*try*)

Let's head this way, back through Tomorrowland.






A quick stop to meet a Storm Trooper!





There were two, and they made Henry NERVOUS!  He wanted to see them, he is obsessed with Star Wars, but was scared about those big guns!  He almost decided not to meet them, but I'm glad he was brave!  It was a fun meet!  And this was when I noticed the non-line/no-character handler.  People just sorta mass around the characters and casually take turns for pictures.  No one cut in line, everyone behaved.  There was NO character handler anywhere to be seen!  And this was pretty normal for the rest of the trip!  Only a few characters had an official line or handler.  Only one time did we have a problem with a family cutting in line.  At Disneyland the characters, by themselves, just walk around too!  It's kinda neat!  This might not be the case when it's busier, but during the off-season I enjoyed how this brought the feeling of them living there instead of it feeling like they worked there.  Does that make sense?

Anyway!  After the meet & greet with the Storm Trooper I ran up the big ramp again in front of Space Mountain again grabbed a FastPass.  No clue why we didn't do this when catting with the CM about the Child Switch!  Newbie mistake I suppose. 






Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

And now, finally! it was time for that second breakfast! Where to?





The Jolly Holiday of course!!

This little cafe opened only a few weeks before our trip!  I was very excited to see all the little details in person.  I know LL is likely busy with her new baby and not on the DIS, but I thought of her the whole time we were there!





Love the Mary Poppins on the weather vane!










Outdoor seating









































And this one made me think of Pat.  Here too! 





We chose to eat outside!





Henry's choice.  Yes, that is CHOCOLATE rice krispies with pieces of Fruit Loops in it, half dipped in a sugary coating.  Toothache much?!





Joe's choice





Mine!  I love me a WDW chocolate croissant, so I had to try the DLR version!

Well, while the cafe itself is practically perfect in every way, the food was just okay.  Perhaps it is what we chose, while it filled the spot, none of our selections were memorable in any way.  I would eat here again because of the excellent location, the nice outdoor seating, and it's just stinkin' cute - but I would expand my horizons to different choices in hopes of better eats.

Next up: Cute Bathrooms and a Giant Whale


----------



## Caretames1

I wouldn't be able to get my family in that sub! John would freak,as he's wayyyy claustrophobic! and Kadence hates to e sealed up like that, plus if it was dark for-get -it!

We saw Darth Vader and a few Storm Troopers a few weeks ago at a hockey game and Kadence wouldn't go near them! Too big and scary!

2nd breakfast, love it!


----------



## eandesmom

Oh that made me nostalgic for 20,000 leagues, I loved that ride!  I will definitely be going on Nemo next time we make it to CA, not that I have a clue when that will be.  Although I imagine I'll fit a lot "differently" into that sub than I did at 14 or in college.  

I heard on a podcast recently that Jollly Holiday seems to vary by time of day, if you go during the busy time, food is fresher and thus better?  though with the pastries not sure it would matter.  It is absolutely adorable.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Umm, I can see why Henry was a bit nervous about getting on the submarine.  While I'm not claustrophobic, it looks like a pretty tight squeeze and I'm not sure I'd like sitting there for long.

Too bad the second breakfast wasn't as good as you expected but the setting was beautiful.


----------



## glennbo123

My family visited Disneyland when I was about 4 1/2.  20,000 Leagues is about the only thing I remember.  I think I liked it, but was probably a little claustrophobic too.


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

*I'm sorry the Nemo ride wasn't a success.  I remember the original version, and also when they took it "out."  They just had open water.  I think they were trying to figure out what to do with it.  Luckily Nemo came along!

Mmm, second breakfast!!  The choices looked delicious, too bad they weren't as good as they looked.  I do love all the details.  How big is it inside?  I'm trying to place what it used to be....

I haven't convinced my cousin yet.  She's worried that we won't be able to do anything with Madelyn.  I am definitely trying hard to convice her of the contrary.....*


----------



## annmarieda

Awe.. you are making me want to go to DL!!!  So much has changed.  Isn't it interesting though how things can be different from WDW though, like the lines.. who would think that the sort of "free for all" that takes place in DL would work...but I don't remember every having an issue.  I think you are right about making it feel as though they live there though... very good point.


----------



## MEK

What a cute little restaurant.  You're right - LL would LOVE that!

I have never seen the inside of one of those subs before - YIKES!  That does look a little....I mean A LOT claustrophobic.  Can you imagine getting stuck in one of those *shudder*

Henry is looking tall these days!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

DS4 loved the Nemo subs for the first 4 times we rode them on our last trip (he's obsessed with all things ocean/sea creatures), but on the 5th time he noticed that another child didn't like it and asked me why she was scared.  Silly me, I told him, and from then on he didn't like it!   I like it, but I agree it's a long time in a small space.  

One of my favorite DLR tips is that you can go to the wheelchair entrance for the Nemo Subs and ask for the non-submarine version of the ride, and they take you into a room with a few chairs and you get to be at "mission control" and then you watch what is basically a short movie of what you'd see if you were on the subs looking out the portholes.  We've done that with a friend who couldn't get down the stairs of the sub, and another time with a young kid who was nervous about going in the subs.  It's a wonderful place to take a short break from the crowds!  


Love the photos from Jolly Holiday!  I'm looking forward to trying it on our next trip.  Honestly, I don't expect as much from the food at DLR as I do at WDW.  One of the lessons we've learned is that because of how the tunnels and kitchens at DL are set up, the food is better the closer you are to Blue Bayou and Club 33.   I can't remember which of the many Disneyland books I've read talked about that, but we've found that to be mostly true with a few exceptions.


----------



## tiggrbaby

I agree about the Nemo ride being cramped.  I remember being freaked on the old 2000 L back in '75 as a high school senior, but I still went on the Nemo to see what they did with it - just like you, once was enough!

I remember the characters "roamed free" in the MK back in the '70s.  I guess WDW has more east coast aggression and in DL everyone has CA chill?


----------



## blessedby3

I love the update!  I remember riding the subs at WDW so many years ago  I do remember being a bit scared when I was younger, but grew to love that 20,000 Leagues ride  Thanks for letting me see inside those subs again!  
The Jolly Holiday bakery looks so charming!  It reminds me of the Plaza restaurant and ice cream area on Main Street
You said that the child swap was different at DL.  What do they do differently there?
I remember the free roaming characters at WDW too.  The folks back in the day werent quite as nice and orderly as they are at DL!!  People were always shoving their kids up to the characters when we were trying to get a picture.  We always had lots of random people in our pictures from the early years 
Cant wait to read more!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Oh, how fun that you rode Nemo! Sorry Henry was so nervous the whole time! I remember being a little nervous when I was little on the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea version -- especially when the giant squid appeared! Then, as I got older, it ended up being one of my favorites! 

Adorable picture of Henry with the Stormtrooper! 

In love with the Jolly Holiday decor -- so cute with all the Mary Poppins stuff!


----------



## DisMomAmy

Your pictures of the submarines brought back some very faint memories I have from 20,000 Leagues from when I was 9.  All I remember was that it was dark & cramped!  I can understand why Henry would be nervous - I think both of my kiddos would be too.

Love the decor in the Jolly Holiday!  Sorry the food wasn't more memorable.


----------



## disneyfan61

I would have had a hard time with Nemo. I am claustrophobic!! Glad you had a chance to do it though.

What a cute breakfast place that Jolly Holiday is!! Too bad the food was not that great.

That's cute that Henry was a little worried about the big guns the storm troopers had. Glad he posed with them.

That is amazing that the characters do not have handlers!! I am amazed that they can walk around & not get harassed or anything. That is great!!

Cannot wait to read more!!


----------



## jenseib

My first ride ever at WDW was 2000 Leagues under the sea. I only remember bits and pieces and I was nervous like Henry too.

I looked at the laggoon area several years ago when we were at WDW and it was so creepy looking....and I have seen pictures since then as well...again, kind of creepy, but I would probably give it a try at DL if we ever go.


----------



## Poolrat

brookelizabeth said:


> And this one made me think of Pat.  Here too!



 

I believe I did 20,000 Leagues when I was little.  I am sure now even though I am "fun" size, (that is what I am calling it now ) I would find those subs a bit teeny.


----------



## basketkat

Oh my...those submarines look neat and overwhelming all at the same time! I'm not too fond of small spaces or people touching me that I don't know... so hmm....BUT it looks really pretty underwater, and we are HUGE Nemo fans! I guess we will see how brave we are in November! 

I think it is neat that the characters are out roaming around! Do they sign autograph books or is it just a photo op type thing?? I'm so glad to hear people behave themselves and wait their turn. We went to Great America last summer (Six Flags) and it was terrible...ugh...we still got it "Not so Great America" 

The Jolly Holiday looks adorable! Too bad the food wasn't super exciting! I love love LOVE Mary Poppins...she is just so practically perfect! 

Looking forward to more food reviews...and rides...and...well...everything!


----------



## micandminforever

I loved all the new pictures.  The bakery looked so cute, I am sorry it did not lived uo to the cuteness.  I remember 20,000 Leagues on my first trip to Disney as being closed in and damp.  It was not a favorite, but we did ride it each visit because it was a certain type ticket.  Plus for some reason my mother loved it.


----------



## tiggrbaby

micandminforever said:


> I loved all the new pictures.  The bakery looked so cute, I am sorry it did not lived uo to the cuteness.  I remember 20,000 Leagues on my first trip to Disney as being closed in and damp.  It was not a favorite, but we did ride it each visit because it was a certain type ticket.  Plus for some reason my mother loved it.



That's exactly what freaked me out!  The moisture on the inside of the window made me feel like it was going to flood any minute!  And we had to use all the tickets up, too.


----------



## claryche

So glad that Henry met the Storm Troopers.  It's amazing how little boys and girls can be so in awe of Star Wars and love it so much and then be scared.  I know when Logan did Jedi Training at 4, he was scared and even this time on his actual 6th birthday he said he was still a little scared. Darth Vader and the Storm Troopers are tall and just seem so non-friendly.  But way to go Henry.  Can't wait until he gets to do Jedi Training.  

That Nemo sub ride does not look like a ride I would want to ride.  Not enough space at all.  And probably all I would be thinking about would be if something happens how are we all going to get out of here quickly.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Brooke, this is so much fun reading your 1st time experiences.  Our first trip was in 2005, kids were 5 and 7.  We also loved how the characters roamed the park (though in the summer there were handlers and lines).  We would run into them walking through Fantasyland all the time.  And they would ride the rides with kids.  It was fun.
Kyle got to do the Star Wars Jedi Training Academy there and battled Darth Maul in 2007.  That was the year I went with a broken ankle.  Instead of the 3 hour wait for the subs (they were new that year), I got to bypass the line via the access for the handicapped.  We were on in 15 minutes.  I don't think I would have bothered with it, otherwise.  And, like you, didn't think it was enough of a good show/ride to ever feel the need to do it again.  
I can't wait to see what you all thought of the whale.  We have been there 5 times now, and I still haven't ridden through the Storybook Canal boats.


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

Hi Brooke! 

I've read several of your WDW TR's and am thoroughly enjoying your take on DLR.  

The Nemo subs wig me out, too.  I think it's the smell and stale air, but I always feel nauseous when I ride them.

Can't wait to hear your thoughts on SM.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I remember loving 20,000 Leagues as a kid but looking at it now, I'm not so sure I could force myself on it.  Holy close quarters!

How cool that the characters are just walking around without lines and handlers.  I miss that about WDW.


----------



## dolfinjuls

Wow I don't know that I would even really want to do the Nemo sub...I don't think I ever saw how cramped it is in there before! And that chocolate croissaint looks heavenly! Too bad it was just so-so!


----------



## LovintheLodge

So happy to have found your trip report!!  My family is planning an August trip to DLR (our first visit!) and your report is great!  

Enjoying all of your pictures...can't wait for more...

Kerry


----------



## Pinkgirl

Ooooh there is no way I would be able to drag my DD (or myself for that matter) on the sub!


----------



## Woth2982

I have done the Nemo ride twice and it is my least favorite ride in the park. No clue why I keep going on it. 

I think WDW pastries are better in general. I had a cinnamon roll there last time and it was not the same amazing roll that main st bakery in the MK has in Florida.


----------



## auroralark

I never liked the 20,000 Leagues ride as a kid and I didn't like the Nemo ride as an adult. Just too claustrophobic for me! Never again.

The Jolly Holiday bakery is so cute! Love the penguins in the windows!


----------



## Native NYer

The Jolly Holiday Bakery is just too cute.  

Oh Nemo brings back memories of riding 20,000 Leagues.


----------



## jenjolt

Haven't been on the DIS for awhile but definitely wanted to check in! Going to back to catch up on this TR!


----------



## BMC423

That Mary Poppins weathervane is really cute! So I really enjoyed your Nemo pics...but OH MY GOODNESS!!! I never got to experience 20,000 leagues and let me tell you could not pay me to get in that!!! I can totally understand why Henry started getting a little antsy. I'm not exactly claustrophobic but during my pregnancy I had the worst claustrophobia... I had such a hard time commuting to work on the subway.  Part of that stayed with me so yeah that ride and me would never happen!!


----------



## CreightonsMomma

That's pretty neat that they use real submarines!! 

I love the Mary Poppins on top. So cute!!


----------



## rachel09985

Im excited that I just found your DL Trip Report!! I looved the jumping on the bed video, it was too  cute!


----------



## LookinUp

Finally back to catch up! 
So sorry Nemo didn't wow you & Henry. I can't wait to try it myself, since I remember 20,000 Leagues fondly. Next time, you might look for the alternative Nemo show: Hi-res shots taken from the sub are shown in a small accessible theatre, so that wheeled, "fun-size" and claustrophobic guests can enjoy, too. 
Love the free-range characters at DL. Good for brave Henry posing with that hulking Storm Trooper. He's so tall now!!!
Looking forward to more - partly so I can pass along your wisdom to SIL, taking 3 boys (1 on spectrum) to Carsland in June.


----------



## lovegrumpy

I've been meaning to write you. We went to NYC last week and when we got on the subway I couldn't figure out the way lines worked. I don't have issues in DC and San Fran. Went the wrong way down in Time Square. As we rode the ferry back to SI i was telling my hubby that I wanted you as a tour guide. He laughed at me.


----------



## rdkeim

I'm a fan of your TR's and followed you over from the WDW section.  Loving your detailed report of Disneyland!  We're going in October so your take on things is helpful already - thanks!  Anxiously awaiting more installments!


----------



## Misskitty3

What a great trip report!  Your little guy is adorable too! 

Your description of the Nemo ride is exactly how I felt on it.....a little to close for comfort, that is for sure!

I have a question about the Peets coffee.   Does HD sell Peets drip coffee only or do they make lattes too?  We are coming next month and would LOVE to find a decent coffee place that is super close!  I love Peets!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

The submarine itself is very cool Brook!  It does look cramped though.  I can see why Henry was a little nervous.  That's a totally different type of ride for sure.


----------



## SnowWhite09

Great trip report; looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## vamassey1

I know I'm late, but I'm here.  I've been slowly getting caught up.  I finally did this weekend but couldn't log in to comment.

I'm loving this report, I've never been so it's all so new and exciting for me.

While reading about the Nemo ride I kept thinking about MeMom and how she doesn't like tight spaces.  I know I did 10000 leagues on my very first trip while in high school, I don't remember much but it didn't bother me. Now that I'm older I think it would bother me.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Caretames1 said:


> I wouldn't be able to get my family in that sub! John would freak,as he's wayyyy claustrophobic! and Kadence hates to e sealed up like that, plus if it was dark for-get -it!
> 
> We saw Darth Vader and a few Storm Troopers a few weeks ago at a hockey game and Kadence wouldn't go near them! Too big and scary!
> 
> 2nd breakfast, love it!



Ya, those subs are NOT for your family!  They are small and you definitely feel closed in.  I'm glad we did it, but in no way would I rush to do it again.  I'm guessing tween boys think it's awesome though. 



eandesmom said:


> Oh that made me nostalgic for 20,000 leagues, I loved that ride!  I will definitely be going on Nemo next time we make it to CA, not that I have a clue when that will be.  Although I imagine I'll fit a lot "differently" into that sub than I did at 14 or in college.
> 
> I heard on a podcast recently that Jollly Holiday seems to vary by time of day, if you go during the busy time, food is fresher and thus better?  though with the pastries not sure it would matter.  It is absolutely adorable.



I believe I had heard that same thing about Jolly Holiday....or someone told me?  I can't remember!   We will try it again next trip, the location is just superb, and it's too cute to not try again.  I WANT to like it. 



mickeystoontown said:


> Umm, I can see why Henry was a bit nervous about getting on the submarine.  While I'm not claustrophobic, it looks like a pretty tight squeeze and I'm not sure I'd like sitting there for long.
> 
> Too bad the second breakfast wasn't as good as you expected but the setting was beautiful.



It really is!  Those subs are small!  It was definitely a unique experience.

The setting and location of the Jolly Holiday can't be beat!  I hope next time we enjoy it more.



glennbo123 said:


> My family visited Disneyland when I was about 4 1/2.  20,000 Leagues is about the only thing I remember.  I think I liked it, but was probably a little claustrophobic too.



I was surprised Henry didn't like it - but, he was just in that "scared" phase.  I bet at 5 or 6 he'll love it!



dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *I'm sorry the Nemo ride wasn't a success.  I remember the original version, and also when they took it "out."  They just had open water.  I think they were trying to figure out what to do with it.  Luckily Nemo came along!
> 
> Mmm, second breakfast!!  The choices looked delicious, too bad they weren't as good as they looked.  I do love all the details.  How big is it inside?  I'm trying to place what it used to be....
> 
> I haven't convinced my cousin yet.  She's worried that we won't be able to do anything with Madelyn.  I am definitely trying hard to convice her of the contrary.....*



Inside the Jolly Holiday isn't too big, it's just basically two queues...I don't think there is any seating space at all inside.  And while I know I have read what it used to be, I can't remember either! 

How has the convincing gone?  There are so few rides Madelyn can't do! You guys would have a ball!



annmarieda said:


> Awe.. you are making me want to go to DL!!!  So much has changed.  Isn't it interesting though how things can be different from WDW though, like the lines.. who would think that the sort of "free for all" that takes place in DL would work...but I don't remember every having an issue.  I think you are right about making it feel as though they live there though... very good point.



I sooooo want to go back to Disneyland!  Looking at my pictures makes me want to book a trip NOW! I was hoping we would get back in 2013, but I'm just not sure it will happen.



MEK said:


> What a cute little restaurant.  You're right - LL would LOVE that!
> 
> I have never seen the inside of one of those subs before - YIKES!  That does look a little....I mean A LOT claustrophobic.  Can you imagine getting stuck in one of those *shudder*
> 
> Henry is looking tall these days!



Oh gosh, to get stuck down there!  That would be AWFUL!   Our extra few minutes that we just sat there was long enough!



ImarriedGrumpy said:


> DS4 loved the Nemo subs for the first 4 times we rode them on our last trip (he's obsessed with all things ocean/sea creatures), but on the 5th time he noticed that another child didn't like it and asked me why she was scared.  Silly me, I told him, and from then on he didn't like it!   I like it, but I agree it's a long time in a small space.
> 
> One of my favorite DLR tips is that you can go to the wheelchair entrance for the Nemo Subs and ask for the non-submarine version of the ride, and they take you into a room with a few chairs and you get to be at "mission control" and then you watch what is basically a short movie of what you'd see if you were on the subs looking out the portholes.  We've done that with a friend who couldn't get down the stairs of the sub, and another time with a young kid who was nervous about going in the subs.  It's a wonderful place to take a short break from the crowds!
> 
> 
> Love the photos from Jolly Holiday!  I'm looking forward to trying it on our next trip.  Honestly, I don't expect as much from the food at DLR as I do at WDW.  One of the lessons we've learned is that because of how the tunnels and kitchens at DL are set up, the food is better the closer you are to Blue Bayou and Club 33.   I can't remember which of the many Disneyland books I've read talked about that, but we've found that to be mostly true with a few exceptions.



Oh! That's a bummer about your DS4!  I hope he comes around soon...I'm sure he will.  I bet the next time we go Henry will be all about it.

That is very neat about the non-submarine version of the ride!  I'll have to keep that in mind for future trips! It would just be neat to see.

I have heard that about DLR too.  Really though, I think everything else we had from throughout the parks was REALLY good.  I remember hearing they have tried to kick the food up a notch with all the new menus that have gone in lately.  I still crave the Hungry Bear.  Drool.



tiggrbaby said:


> I agree about the Nemo ride being cramped.  I remember being freaked on the old 2000 L back in '75 as a high school senior, but I still went on the Nemo to see what they did with it - just like you, once was enough!
> 
> I remember the characters "roamed free" in the MK back in the '70s.  I guess WDW has more east coast aggression and in DL everyone has CA chill?



I can understand why so many people loved the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ride, it's incredibly unique...but man, I'm more than willing to skip it! 

 about the aggression versus chill.  Who knows!  It might be that surfer attitude!   I ventured to guess it was because it was the off season, not many visitors in the park-lots of locals who might not even care to meet the characters since they are there so often.  Less people care about them.  And I do think DLR overall does have a more "chill" vibe, it's soooooo much easier and laid back due to the size, so perhaps that attitude stays with the guests and they aren't as stressed or tired (or crazy!) It was really neat seeing them wander free!



blessedby3 said:


> I love the update!  I remember riding the subs at WDW so many years ago  I do remember being a bit scared when I was younger, but grew to love that 20,000 Leagues ride  Thanks for letting me see inside those subs again!
> The Jolly Holiday bakery looks so charming!  It reminds me of the Plaza restaurant and ice cream area on Main Street
> You said that the child swap was different at DL.  What do they do differently there?
> I remember the free roaming characters at WDW too.  The folks back in the day werent quite as nice and orderly as they are at DL!!  People were always shoving their kids up to the characters when we were trying to get a picture.  We always had lots of random people in our pictures from the early years
> Cant wait to read more!



Your welcome!  I'm glad they brought back some memories!!! 

Yes! The Jolly Holiday reminds me a bit of that on Main Street too.  It fits in very nicely with the overall feel.

Child Swap does work differently, I'll cover this more in my report, but, instead of getting a FastPass you get a 5x7 piece of cardstock with the ride name/info on it.  You take that to the EXIT queue of the ride.  Same with Single Riders, you go through the Exit...but some work a bit differently and sometimes it's hard to tell where exactly you need to go! 



Charleston Princess said:


> Oh, how fun that you rode Nemo! Sorry Henry was so nervous the whole time! I remember being a little nervous when I was little on the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea version -- especially when the giant squid appeared! Then, as I got older, it ended up being one of my favorites!
> 
> Adorable picture of Henry with the Stormtrooper!
> 
> In love with the Jolly Holiday decor -- so cute with all the Mary Poppins stuff!



I think as Henry gets older he will love the subs too.  What young child wouldn't?  After he gets over his fear of the unknown and understands subs more, I bet he'll love it.

At least I hope so!


----------



## brookelizabeth

DisMomAmy said:


> Your pictures of the submarines brought back some very faint memories I have from 20,000 Leagues from when I was 9.  All I remember was that it was dark & cramped!  I can understand why Henry would be nervous - I think both of my kiddos would be too.
> 
> Love the decor in the Jolly Holiday!  Sorry the food wasn't more memorable.



It really was dark and cramped.  Unique, but I'd prefer something else! 

Isn't the Jolly Holiday adorable?



disneyfan61 said:


> I would have had a hard time with Nemo. I am claustrophobic!! Glad you had a chance to do it though.
> 
> What a cute breakfast place that Jolly Holiday is!! Too bad the food was not that great.
> 
> That's cute that Henry was a little worried about the big guns the storm troopers had. Glad he posed with them.
> 
> That is amazing that the characters do not have handlers!! I am amazed that they can walk around & not get harassed or anything. That is great!!
> 
> Cannot wait to read more!!



Oh ya, no Nemo for you!  Even when I was sitting there on the end, I felt like the sub was even smaller than what it was.  I'm glad we rode, but I won't be rushing to it!

I'm glad Henry posed with them too - he slowly got more brave with the characters as the trip went on.  He was never scared of them really, but more shy.  It was so out of character for him!!



jenseib said:


> My first ride ever at WDW was 2000 Leagues under the sea. I only remember bits and pieces and I was nervous like Henry too.
> 
> I looked at the laggoon area several years ago when we were at WDW and it was so creepy looking....and I have seen pictures since then as well...again, kind of creepy, but I would probably give it a try at DL if we ever go.



Oooh, I'd love to see your pictures!  I've only ever seen a few from that time (though, I've never really googled it, I'm sure there are thousands out there!)



Poolrat said:


> I believe I did 20,000 Leagues when I was little.  I am sure now even though I am "fun" size, (that is what I am calling it now ) I would find those subs a bit teeny.



I thought you might like that shot! 

LOVE the "fun" size!   The subs are a bit tight and uncomfortable.  Incredibly unique, but I was just plain ready to be DONE.



basketkat said:


> Oh my...those submarines look neat and overwhelming all at the same time! I'm not too fond of small spaces or people touching me that I don't know... so hmm....BUT it looks really pretty underwater, and we are HUGE Nemo fans! I guess we will see how brave we are in November!
> 
> I think it is neat that the characters are out roaming around! Do they sign autograph books or is it just a photo op type thing?? I'm so glad to hear people behave themselves and wait their turn. We went to Great America last summer (Six Flags) and it was terrible...ugh...we still got it "Not so Great America"
> 
> The Jolly Holiday looks adorable! Too bad the food wasn't super exciting! I love love LOVE Mary Poppins...she is just so practically perfect!
> 
> Looking forward to more food reviews...and rides...and...well...everything!



I would recommend to try the subs - just once!  Sit in the middle between your DH and DD!   It is incredibly unique - where else can you ride in a REAL submarine???  And it really is very pretty out the windows too!  Just go in prepared and I bet you'll enjoy it (at least a little).

They do sign autograph books!  It's similar to WDW, but sometimes there seemed to be no solid queue-people just took turns, or made a make-shift line.  It was kinda nice...less "stand in this line, now stand in this line".  That is awful to hear about Great America!  I have SOOOOOOO many memories from there when I was a child.  I don't remember any characters though, I think they had just recently joined up with the Tweety Bird/Sylvester, etc. at that time.  Ahhhh, now just thinking of it I want to plan a trip to Illinois.  I remember thinking it was CRAZY for them to have TVs in the lines so you could watch Looney Toons while waiting!  I loved it!   I have not been to Great America since I was probably 12.  We did Six Flags in New Jersey when Joe and I were dating though-that was a blast.  Pre-child though-we had so much more energy!!



micandminforever said:


> I loved all the new pictures.  The bakery looked so cute, I am sorry it did not lived uo to the cuteness.  I remember 20,000 Leagues on my first trip to Disney as being closed in and damp.  It was not a favorite, but we did ride it each visit because it was a certain type ticket.  Plus for some reason my mother loved it.



It seems that everyone agreed-dark, damp and cramped...yet they always rode.  Perhaps it just had the ticket that you always had extra of and it was the best of the bunch?  



tiggrbaby said:


> That's exactly what freaked me out!  The moisture on the inside of the window made me feel like it was going to flood any minute!  And we had to use all the tickets up, too.



I can see why that would freak you out!



claryche said:


> So glad that Henry met the Storm Troopers.  It's amazing how little boys and girls can be so in awe of Star Wars and love it so much and then be scared.  I know when Logan did Jedi Training at 4, he was scared and even this time on his actual 6th birthday he said he was still a little scared. Darth Vader and the Storm Troopers are tall and just seem so non-friendly.  But way to go Henry.  Can't wait until he gets to do Jedi Training.
> 
> That Nemo sub ride does not look like a ride I would want to ride.  Not enough space at all.  And probably all I would be thinking about would be if something happens how are we all going to get out of here quickly.



I can't wait for him to try Jedi Training either!  I think he will be brave in October when we go with friends.  They have two older kids, a son who is 9, and he is ALL ABOUT IT.  So I bet because he is doing it, Henry will.  We'll see though...

I'm SO glad I didn't think about what would happen if we get stuck.  I cannot even imagine sitting down there for hours.  Ughhhhhh! 



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Brooke, this is so much fun reading your 1st time experiences.  Our first trip was in 2005, kids were 5 and 7.  We also loved how the characters roamed the park (though in the summer there were handlers and lines).  We would run into them walking through Fantasyland all the time.  And they would ride the rides with kids.  It was fun.
> Kyle got to do the Star Wars Jedi Training Academy there and battled Darth Maul in 2007.  That was the year I went with a broken ankle.  Instead of the 3 hour wait for the subs (they were new that year), I got to bypass the line via the access for the handicapped.  We were on in 15 minutes.  I don't think I would have bothered with it, otherwise.  And, like you, didn't think it was enough of a good show/ride to ever feel the need to do it again.
> I can't wait to see what you all thought of the whale.  We have been there 5 times now, and I still haven't ridden through the Storybook Canal boats.



Ah! I was kinda wondering/figured they would have handlers/queues in the summer months.  Makes sense!  I just LOVED that aspect of them appearing from nowhere and walking around like they owned the place.  It really added a piece of magic!

I hope to get our "whale tale" posted today!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Disneyland_Mama said:


> Hi Brooke!
> 
> I've read several of your WDW TR's and am thoroughly enjoying your take on DLR.
> 
> The Nemo subs wig me out, too.  I think it's the smell and stale air, but I always feel nauseous when I ride them.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on SM.



I can see why those subs wig you out!  They really aren't for everyone.  

SM will be coming up....but I'll give you a hint....WOW. 



2xcited2sleep said:


> I remember loving 20,000 Leagues as a kid but looking at it now, I'm not so sure I could force myself on it.  Holy close quarters!
> 
> How cool that the characters are just walking around without lines and handlers.  I miss that about WDW.



I can really see why kids would love it, and why now as they are adults, have always wanted it to come back!  But ya, as adults...it's not exactly comfortable! 

The characters just wandering around really added an element of magic.  It was a treat!  I was surprised at how well-behaved people were about forming a make-shift queue/taking turns.  



dolfinjuls said:


> Wow I don't know that I would even really want to do the Nemo sub...I don't think I ever saw how cramped it is in there before! And that chocolate croissaint looks heavenly! Too bad it was just so-so!



It's a small space really!  What I remember most is crouching down to look through the window.  I felt slightly contorted between the limited leg room, butt room and everything! 



LovintheLodge said:


> So happy to have found your trip report!!  My family is planning an August trip to DLR (our first visit!) and your report is great!
> 
> Enjoying all of your pictures...can't wait for more...
> 
> Kerry



:: Glad I can provide some insight!  You will have a WONDERFUL time!  Let me know if you have any questions!



Pinkgirl said:


> Ooooh there is no way I would be able to drag my DD (or myself for that matter) on the sub!



 They definitely aren't for everyone!  I won't be rushing back!



Woth2982 said:


> I have done the Nemo ride twice and it is my least favorite ride in the park. No clue why I keep going on it.
> 
> I think WDW pastries are better in general. I had a cinnamon roll there last time and it was not the same amazing roll that main st bakery in the MK has in Florida.



I can see why it's your least favorite!  I won't be rushing back either.  If Henry or Joe want to do it, I will but otherwise, we'll skip it.

Good to know about the pastries!  I just cannot remember now if we had more pastries during the trip or not...likely we did, but I guess time will tell!  I do believe this was the only place we didn't enjoy/weren't impressed with though.  Just thinking about Hungry Bear makes me wistful!  Or the sourdough bread...HELLO!


----------



## brookelizabeth

auroralark said:


> I never liked the 20,000 Leagues ride as a kid and I didn't like the Nemo ride as an adult. Just too claustrophobic for me! Never again.
> 
> The Jolly Holiday bakery is so cute! Love the penguins in the windows!



I can really understand, it seems like a lot of people share your point of view about the subs! 

Jolly Holiday was really cute - it was so well done!  I loved the atmosphere of it.



Native NYer said:


> The Jolly Holiday Bakery is just too cute.
> 
> Oh Nemo brings back memories of riding 20,000 Leagues.



Isn't it?  So many cute details!



jenjolt said:


> Haven't been on the DIS for awhile but definitely wanted to check in! Going to back to catch up on this TR!



:: Jen!  Glad to see you here!  It's been slow going, but I am almost all caught up on the DIS (after being drastically behind for almost a YEAR now!)  Hopefully I can stay caught up and post regularly.



BMC423 said:


> That Mary Poppins weathervane is really cute! So I really enjoyed your Nemo pics...but OH MY GOODNESS!!! I never got to experience 20,000 leagues and let me tell you could not pay me to get in that!!! I can totally understand why Henry started getting a little antsy. I'm not exactly claustrophobic but during my pregnancy I had the worst claustrophobia... I had such a hard time commuting to work on the subway.  Part of that stayed with me so yeah that ride and me would never happen!!



Yep! Those subs are not for you!  It is a unique experience, but even with an inkling of claustrophobia, you should steer clear.  With the limited space, PLUS being under water, it's just not a good mix!



CreightonsMomma said:


> That's pretty neat that they use real submarines!!
> 
> I love the Mary Poppins on top. So cute!!



I thought that was neat too when I learned that!  I like the whole experience for that reason-it's unique.  When else will I EVER get to ride in a real submarine???  



rachel09985 said:


> Im excited that I just found your DL Trip Report!! I looved the jumping on the bed video, it was too  cute!



:: Glad you found me!  Isn't that video funny??  We were so goofy! 



LookinUp said:


> Finally back to catch up!
> So sorry Nemo didn't wow you & Henry. I can't wait to try it myself, since I remember 20,000 Leagues fondly. Next time, you might look for the alternative Nemo show: Hi-res shots taken from the sub are shown in a small accessible theatre, so that wheeled, "fun-size" and claustrophobic guests can enjoy, too.
> Love the free-range characters at DL. Good for brave Henry posing with that hulking Storm Trooper. He's so tall now!!!
> Looking forward to more - partly so I can pass along your wisdom to SIL, taking 3 boys (1 on spectrum) to Carsland in June.



I hope you enjoy Nemo!  I don't think it's a ride for everyone, but for those that enjoyed 20,000 Leagues, it will bring back a lot of memories I'm sure!!

Henry has been growing SO much.  It's crazy.  He went from size 3T at the beginning of the school year to 5T - and sometimes he's even in little boy sizes now!  He's long, all his t-shirts have to be little boy size!

Let me know if you have any questions from your SIL!  They will have a great time, expect BIG crowds in June for Cars Land...it's gonna be crazy I'm sure...but awesome too. 



lovegrumpy said:


> I've been meaning to write you. We went to NYC last week and when we got on the subway I couldn't figure out the way lines worked. I don't have issues in DC and San Fran. Went the wrong way down in Time Square. As we rode the ferry back to SI i was telling my hubby that I wanted you as a tour guide. He laughed at me.



 I hope, despite getting lost, you had a good time in NYC!  We were in DC over Easter and I had a hard time there figuring out which way to go!  I missed our "Downtown" "Uptown".  Once you get used to it here, it's easy.  But, before I moved here I cannot even count the number of times I got on the train going in the wrong direction!



rdkeim said:


> I'm a fan of your TR's and followed you over from the WDW section.  Loving your detailed report of Disneyland!  We're going in October so your take on things is helpful already - thanks!  Anxiously awaiting more installments!



:: I'm glad you followed me over!  I hope to help make your planning easier too.  Let me know if you have any questions!



Misskitty3 said:


> What a great trip report!  Your little guy is adorable too!
> 
> Your description of the Nemo ride is exactly how I felt on it.....a little to close for comfort, that is for sure!
> 
> I have a question about the Peets coffee.   Does HD sell Peets drip coffee only or do they make lattes too?  We are coming next month and would LOVE to find a decent coffee place that is super close!  I love Peets!



I do believe the Peets made lattes too!  I remember a larger menu, so I'm pretty sure it included the lattes/cappuccinos, etc!



Lovemy3babes said:


> The submarine itself is very cool Brook!  It does look cramped though.  I can see why Henry was a little nervous.  That's a totally different type of ride for sure.



It really is!  I'm glad we did it, such a unique experience, but no rush to return either! 



SnowWhite09 said:


> Great trip report; looking forward to hearing more!



Thank you!!  I hope to have an update today! 



vamassey1 said:


> I know I'm late, but I'm here.  I've been slowly getting caught up.  I finally did this weekend but couldn't log in to comment.
> 
> I'm loving this report, I've never been so it's all so new and exciting for me.
> 
> While reading about the Nemo ride I kept thinking about MeMom and how she doesn't like tight spaces.  I know I did 10000 leagues on my very first trip while in high school, I don't remember much but it didn't bother me. Now that I'm older I think it would bother me.
> 
> Looking forward to more.



I understand that slowly getting caught up thing!  I have spent many hours on the DIS this week trying to catch up on all my TRs I was behind on.  I am REALLY close finally!

Oh, no way would MeMom like that ride!  Thankfully they do have the other experience, with pictures and things from the ride for the claustrophobic.  I'll probably try to check that out next time, just to see it!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Hi everyone!
I was planning to start a TR update; however, my photo service is down right now...so I thought I'd do a quick life update with some pics from Facebook!

A few things:
First, I am ALMOST all caught up on the DIS. I truly cannot believe it.  I had over 1,000 DIS emails in my inbox and am down to 200!  I hope to get these done over the weekend and then STAY CAUGHT UP.  Hopefully that means more regular updates here too. 

Next, see my little ticker below for our cruise?  Well, that was on and off for a while, I was always hoping it would work out though, so I left the ticker.  And....IT DID!  We are CRUISING on June 2!  It's an 8-night Bahamian from NYC on the Disney Magic.  We are sooooooo EXCITED!!!!  2 sea days, Nassau, Castaway Cay (on my 33rd birthday! ) a day at WDW, followed by 2 more sea days.  We have a Category 6 Verandah room.  I have been active with a DIS group and cannot wait to meet them all!

Here is the Fish Extender and pillowcase I had made for the trip:






Our plan for our day at WDW is to start at DHS for some RnRC, ST and TSMM, then boat over to EPCOT for lunch, Soarin', and some World Showcase (we also can't go there and not ride the "Find Donald" ride-Henry's favorite).  Then monorail over to MK for the remainder of the evening, dinner and Wishes.  A busy, but wonderful day!

Our next full-WDW trip will be in October.  We are taking some friends from Minnesota with us, who have wanted to take their kids for YEARS.  I'm SO excited to bring them with us and it's been fun planning so far!  We will have a 2-bedroom at OKW!  We really loved OKW in August and look forward to returning...plus those rooms are just massive!  It will be a real treat for our friends.

Our current plan for that trip looks like this:

Arrival day, Joe and I might hit a park until they arrive (their flight is later), Downtown Disney with a dinner at Raglan Road.
Their son is taking a YES! class, so they have that the next morning, and the rest of us will go to MK.  Meet up at lunch, then back to the resort for swim/nap.  MK that night, dinner at 1900 Park Fare (or, if Be Our Guest is open, it will be there).
Day three has our family sleeping in, theirs will go to Epcot.  We will meet up with them at Epcot at some point, then monorail over to MK for MNSSHP!  Our first party!  While we are not Halloween people at all, you all have convinced me this is a "must" - we have to try it!  Henry will love dressing up and the trick-or-treating.  Our friends have opted not to do the party, so they will likely stay at Epcot.  That morning they have an Akershus breakfast.
Day four will be hairy.  After a late night at the party, we have to be up and at 'em for DHS.  DHS is VERY important to their son, he's 9 and loves Star Wars and Indiana Jones.  But, we love DHS, and understand the race for FPs there, so I don't think it will be too hard to pull out of bed for it!  We will be eating lunch at Sci-Fi.  The kids will love that.  The friends will stay for Fantastmic! Joe, Henry and I aren't fans of it really, so we will likely either boat to Epcot, or just go back to the hotel.
Day five, another early morning with a breakfast at Tusker House.  Then a day at AK.  We will call it an early day after our time at AK, return to the villa, frozen pizza for dinner, pool, relax, movie, take advantage of the resort.
Day six, we will all go to MK and do whatever we have missed/want to do again.  That night we have a dinner at 'Ohana and will watch HalloWishes from the Poly beach.
Day seven, our departure day.  Friends have not bought their return ticket, but Joe and I won't have ME until 4 PM - so we will head to Epcot!  We have lunch at Biergarten.  We have wanted to return there since we ate there in December 2009.  YUM.

That's our trip!

All subject to change.  Of course.  

We usually do NOT have that many ADRs in a trip, we are more QS people with a sprinkle of TS...so it will be something new for us.  We will likely be on the DDP-I have to recalculate the numbers to be sure though.  If the DDP doesn't pay for itself, we'll likely drop Raglan Road and Biergarten and just do QS.

And our trip after that will be in February 2013...we will be staying Club Level at AKV!  We are very, very excited about trying Club Level!  I hope we get the savannah view-something else we've never had!

Now, onto more updates!
As many of you know, via Facebook, the Fantasy was in NYC in February and I had a chance to go see her!  Unfortunately getting ON the ship did not work out  but, at least I got to see her up close.  Here are a few shots from that:
















She is just HUGE and beautiful.  One the day she left, I went down to see her off and she played all her horns.  I was standing there with a seasonal Cast Member that works at the MK Guest Relations and the co-owner/manager of the DTD location of Babycakes NYC.  We were all completely geeking out!  It was great.

Video: Disney Fantasy Horns

And finally, we spent a few nights in Washington D.C. over Easter and had a GREAT time.  This has been on my "Bucket List" for a while now, so I'm elated to have finally done it!  We will definitely be back.  I had the awesome opportunity to meet up with a couple DISers: missyrose and Lisa...why can't I remember your DIS name???  Both meets were FANTASTIC.  Lovely, lovely, lovely ladies!!!  Unfortunately I can't share pictures of those meet ups due to my photo service being down and I haven't uploaded the pics to Facebook yet!  However, if you are interested, you can follow the story along with my mini-TR on our blog and I will eventually get to the meets! : www.joeandbrook.com

I do believe that covers the basics.  Oh! One quickie - we are planning on moving apartments on July 1.  We have given our notice and are already speaking to broker to find a new place.  We haven't exactly decided where - either Manhattan or Astoria (Queens-where we are now).  There are pros and cons to both.  Joe is up for a new job...just playing the waiting game...if he gets that it will allow us to be able to afford Manhattan, but our buck goes a LOT further in Astoria-and we love it.  But, Manhattan is incredible, we would likely be blocks from Central Park, there is a great school I would try to get Henry into...we are always in the City, it would be really nice!  Plus, with the new job Joe would likely be commuting to New Jersey often, so being closer to Herald Square (where the NJ trains come in), would cut down on his commute a TON.  And mix in the craziness of getting your kid into Kindergarten in NYC and it's all FUN!  Or something.   I know it will work out - God has given me a great PEACE about it all, but I will fully admit I hate the unknown and am anxious to know what is going to happen with it all...but time will tell.  I will being trying to wait patiently for it all to fall into place.  All that to say, if you think of me, say a little prayer about this all, moving here is an ORDEAL and very expensive, and apartments go quickly.  We want to find a place that feels like home for several years and has a good commute for Joe, a small office space, a good commute to Henry's future school, and a real space for Joe's sister-in-law who lives with us.

And doors.  I SO want a door on my bedroom!  That is most important! LOL!


----------



## annmarieda

What a great update...  I am impressed by all your vacation plans!  Sounds like the move will be a bit stressful...but a good ome   I will say a little prayer that it goes smoothly and that you get your doors


----------



## KristiMc

brookelizabeth said:


> Next, see my little ticker below for our cruise?  Well, that was on and off for a while, I was always hoping it would work out though, so I left the ticker.  And....IT DID!  We are CRUISING on June 2!  It's an 8-night Bahamian from NYC on the Disney Magic.  We are sooooooo EXCITED!!!!  2 sea days, Nassau, Castaway Cay (on my 33rd birthday! ) a day at WDW, followed by 2 more sea days.  We have a Category 6 Verandah room.  I have been active with a DIS group and cannot wait to meet them all!



I can't wait to meet you and your family also.  I have been reading your trip reports for a few years and feel like I have watched Henry grow up.  It's going to be a great cruise!

All of your upcoming WDW trips look great.  Our next full trip there is planned for June 2013.  We are going to spend 4-5 days and then do a 3-night on the Dream.  I am trying to keep this a secret from the boys because they say I never surprise them with trips.  We also might try to throw in a day at Universal to see Harry Potter.

You are going to have a busy summer with a move.  I hope everything works out and that you get your DOOR.


----------



## blessedby3

Great Life Update!  When are your October dates?  We are going to be there the 20th-27th and are also doing our first MNSSHP  I cant wait to experience it.  I think we are going on Tues, the 23rd.  My DD13, Olivia, is also doing a YES class that day...Wild by Nature at AK.  This will be our first offsite trip since 1999.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek.  With Kayla graduating college in May and getting married in July....we need a more budget trip (hence the YES tickets and BC).
You picture of the Ship are so cool.  How lucky that you get to have that beautiful ship sail right into your city
Praying thing work out just the way you need them to with the job, school and move.  I know that is stressful!  We are trying to get through graduation, find Kayla and her Fiance jobs, housing, get through the wedding....so much stress!  I feel your stress
And you are so crafty!  I love the pillowcase you made...what is the Fish Extender?  Never heard of that...


----------



## brookelizabeth

We left off finishing our not-so-memorable second breakfast at the Jolly Holiday.  Time to get moving again!

We went right back to Fantasyland.  I wanted to ride Alice in Wonderland.





Isn't that pretty?

A quick bathroom break was had at the restrooms right next to Alice in Wonderland.  I stepped inside and declared these the cutest bathrooms ever.






When Joe came out he, like a good husband, also decided they warranted a picture!






A few more details outside the bathroom










The line for Alice stretched out of the queue, which was surprising because everything else had been a walk-on!  We found out the ride was down, so we decided to move on to the teacups that are right next to Alice.

First, Henry found a little door that was part of the Alice ride and had to see if he could get inside the house. 




Just gotta love those Disney details.

It was so strange seeing the teacups with no roof!  But it's very pretty!  It seems a lot smaller overall.






Within minutes we were in a teacup!




Every previous trip Henry had chosen a pink teacup.  Colorblind Joe was very happy he chose blue this time. 





Henry LOVES the teacups!






After our spin on the teacups, Alice was up and running, but had a 20 minute wait.  We opted to head to the Storybook Land Canal Boats instead.











When Henry first caught glimpse of that giant whale he got very nervous.  He wanted to still try the ride, but had 1.4 million questions about the whale - "Is he real?" "Is he eating the boats?" "Are the boats in his stomach?" "Where is Jonah?" 

Our wait was about 15 minutes, it's a slow loader.  As we boarded our little boat, the Cast Member must have picked up on Henry's fear.  He told him he would have to be the "whale watcher" for the boat and he should sit right up front on the raised area.  Henry felt pretty important with this job so he got right into the boat and proudly sat down in the very front area of the boat.  Before we took off, he kept glancing at that giant whale though, and insisted I sit RIGHT next to him!





My little Whale Watcher.

This is also the first time I noticed the casual-ness of the Disneyland Cast Members.  This nice man who made Henry the whale watcher was also holding a personal conversation with another Cast Member - talking about texting so and so, etc.  NOTHING to do with work.  I was a bit surprised.  You do NOT find this at Walt Disney World.  They are "on stage" and should be at Disneyland too.  It was not the last occurrence of it happening either.  Even managers!  I am guessing this is due to it being a locals park, so locals really don't care all that much...

Anyway! We are in the boat, let's go!





Here we come Monstro!











In case you don't know, these little boats take you through various stories/scenes.  There is a narration to it all, but I honestly don't remember a lick of it.  I was preoccupied with Henry - who was still very nervous about it all.
















Continued in the next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





You can see Casey Jr. on the left.
















This was a charming little ride, and I'm glad we went on it, but I don’t think I would wait 15 minutes for it again unless it was something someone very much wanted to do.  It’s great for the littles...or the toddlers that are suddenly scared of everything!   And perhaps I could have enjoyed it more had I been able to listen to the narration instead of reassure a little man that the boat would not sink/flip over/crash, etc.

So, since Henry was still scared of everything so far except Dumbo and the teacups, I thought we should do Casey Jr.  That is truly a tame ride, INFANTS can ride it!!











It was soon our turn, we got locked up in a cage






And...guess what?  

Henry was scared.

He was scared the train would get stuck, crash or fall off the tracks.  There was a hill at one point and he was certain we would zoom down it.  He was a wreck!

My poor little guy.





These little circus cages are small.  You will be cramped!  And this picture makes me laugh.  Who made that teen boy ride this?! 

View from the train:















We made it unscathed!

After almost every ride Henry would let out a whoop - he would say he liked it, but he did NOT want to ride again.  It was like his little celebration of "I made it!  I'm alive!"  

My only goal for that morning had been to cover Fantasyland and we had done a pretty good job!  We had yet to do it's a small world and Alice, but we figured we'd get back to them, let's mosey on into Frontierland!

Up Next: The Great Corn Dog Throwdown


----------



## brookelizabeth

annmarieda said:


> What a great update...  I am impressed by all your vacation plans!  Sounds like the move will be a bit stressful...but a good ome   I will say a little prayer that it goes smoothly and that you get your doors



We went from no solid vacation plans to three trips in a span of about a month.  I was going craZy with no plans!

Thank you for the prayer!  I'll hopefully keep things updated here as we find a place/move, etc. Henry has asked for a garden (yard), and a bathtub in the new place.  He also wants a bigger room.  We currently have a little garden, but it's very small-not really a place to play.  Hopefully we can get those AND doors. 



KristiMc said:


> I can't wait to meet you and your family also.  I have been reading your trip reports for a few years and feel like I have watched Henry grow up.  It's going to be a great cruise!
> 
> All of your upcoming WDW trips look great.  Our next full trip there is planned for June 2013.  We are going to spend 4-5 days and then do a 3-night on the Dream.  I am trying to keep this a secret from the boys because they say I never surprise them with trips.  We also might try to throw in a day at Universal to see Harry Potter.
> 
> You are going to have a busy summer with a move.  I hope everything works out and that you get your DOOR.



I can't wait to meet you either!  We have been chatting forever on here!  My first PTR was when Henry was around 6 months old.  How time flies!  It will be a lot of fun meeting you and your family.  And hopefully the cabana works out too. 

I was thinking I could tack on a short cruise to our October trip, but the dates don't work and we have already purchased our plane tickets.  February is a bit flexible though.  I would love to get on the Dream or Fantasy soon.



blessedby3 said:


> Great Life Update!  When are your October dates?  We are going to be there the 20th-27th and are also doing our first MNSSHP  I cant wait to experience it.  I think we are going on Tues, the 23rd.  My DD13, Olivia, is also doing a YES class that day...Wild by Nature at AK.  This will be our first offsite trip since 1999.  We are staying at Bonnet Creek.  With Kayla graduating college in May and getting married in July....we need a more budget trip (hence the YES tickets and BC).
> You picture of the Ship are so cool.  How lucky that you get to have that beautiful ship sail right into your city
> Praying thing work out just the way you need them to with the job, school and move.  I know that is stressful!  We are trying to get through graduation, find Kayla and her Fiance jobs, housing, get through the wedding....so much stress!  I feel your stress
> And you are so crafty!  I love the pillowcase you made...what is the Fish Extender?  Never heard of that...



Our dates are the 16th-22nd, so maybe we can meet up!!! 

I've heard Bonnet Creek is very nice.  So far any time I have priced an off-site trip (when we have used our DVC points!), it has been just the same price to stay on-site between renting a car and parking fees.  Someday I want to try offsite though, just to try it!

Oh no honey - I did NOT make those.  I am NOT crafty at alllllllll.    Like the polar opposite.  I have never even attempted iron ons because I am pretty convinvced I would ruin them!   I purchased them from "Magical Dreams Boutique".  I only wish I could do things like that!!

A Fish Extender is a cruise thing - I think it might be just a DIS thing too.  Outside the stateroom doors on the Disney ship is a little "fish" that you can hang those pocket holders on (or other things).  You sign up with a group on the DIS and you exchange little gifts - homemade or store bought.  And you place the gifts for each other in the Fish Extender pockets.  Cute, right?  I still have to get busy on our gifts, I have some of it purchased, but not all...


----------



## blessedby3

I love the look of the boat ride!  I think Alexa would be terrified too of going into that whale.  She is pretty skiddish about most things--unfortunately!  The Casey Jr. looks fun too!  It is funny to see people in those train cages 
I am SO enjoying seeing your Disneyland trip...and SO dreaming that one day I will get there


----------



## loveysbydesign

Great update! Lovin it and dying to go to DLR!


----------



## blessedby3

brookelizabeth said:


> Our dates are the 16th-22nd, so maybe we can meet up!!!
> 
> I've heard Bonnet Creek is very nice.  So far any time I have priced an off-site trip (when we have used our DVC points!), it has been just the same price to stay on-site between renting a car and parking fees.  Someday I want to try offsite though, just to try it!
> 
> Oh no honey - I did NOT make those.  I am NOT crafty at alllllllll.    Like the polar opposite.  I have never even attempted iron ons because I am pretty convinvced I would ruin them!   I purchased them from "Magical Dreams Boutique".  I only wish I could do things like that!!
> 
> A Fish Extender is a cruise thing - I think it might be just a DIS thing too.  Outside the stateroom doors on the Disney ship is a little "fish" that you can hang those pocket holders on (or other things).  You sign up with a group on the DIS and you exchange little gifts - homemade or store bought.  And you place the gifts for each other in the Fish Extender pockets.  Cute, right?  I still have to get busy on our gifts, I have some of it purchased, but not all...



A meet up sounds great if we can work it out!  We will have to compare stuff as it gets closer
We actually have driven the past 3 trips as flying with 6 gets VERY expensive so this WDW trip is probably the cheapest we have done!  We got tickets for $932 (for 8 day base x 5 ) and our BC room is $833 for the week...so $1765 for 5 of us for 7 nights.  Our food is aleady taken care of from rewards cards (Disney Visa  rewards, Opening a Chase Freedom card that gave us $300 cash back, DVC tour $40 gift card, Disney Movie Reward points for Gift cards).  The only other things we have to purchase are our MNSSHP tickets and gas down and back and parking per day
I am used to our trips costing $3000 plus without airfare...so I am happy with this one
I thought you got all crafty on me!!  The people who made those for you did such a great job!  So cute.  I dont have a crafty bone in my body either.  I wish I did with Kayla's wedding coming up...that crafty bone sure would have come in handy


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Brook, I think our October dates line up!  Morghan and I will be there Oct 15th-19th.  I'd love to meet you! 

I hope you can find a new, awesome apartment!

That big kid on the circus ride is hilarious!  I wonder if that's his mom smiling at him?


----------



## ClaireW

You must be busy at the moment making plans for trips and plans to move!

We've done the Storybook boat ride equivalent at DLParis - there was definitely no whale and I don't remember any narration but it was a long time ago, on our very first Disney (pre-children) trip, and we tried EVERYTHING  DLParis is very small in comparison to WDW and, I guess, DL.
I know we didn't go on it again when we took Alice a few years later, but we went at a really quiet time and I have a feeling it was closed. And probably not memorable enough for us to mind 

I enjoyed those pictures of the cruise ship - it is just enormous! We have talked to the girls about taking a cruise one day and I have been reminded about it at least a couple of times recently when the cruise adverts pop up on screen in our local Disney Store!

I also had fun reading about your plans for your October trip and found it really interesting seeing you plan for two families with different interests. We took my parents to WDW last August and had some juggling/balancing to do to keep everyone happy, but reading your comments about Fantasmic made me realise how hard that must be sometimes as a TA - making recommendations that suit everyone's different tastes


----------



## wdwgirl03

Hi Brook!

I've been following along with this TR but finally decided to post.  I think I've already said this but you're really making me want to go back to Disneyland!  It's been 5 years and with all the new additions I need to go. haha

Great pictures of the Fantasy.  I am so jealous you are going on a cruise soon.  It seems like everyone on the DIS is doing a cruise.  So incredibly jealous!

haha, I knew it wouldn't be long before you announced another Disney trip!  I knew you had your cruise but was wondering when your next WDW trip would be.   A 2-BR sounds great-we stayed at one at SSR and it was amazing.  YAY for your first party!  I am not really a Halloween person either but it's such a fun event.  Definitely a must-do!


----------



## keys1388

"Where's Jonah?" haha!!  I love it!!  I have a picture of me when I was somewhere in the range of Henry's age sitting right by that same little door.  I should try to find it.  Then I have one of me again when I was 15 with some intense eyebrows sitting by it with my cousin.     Ah... memories.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*I love your TR. Henry's expression on the teacups is absolutely priceless. <3 

Yay for your cruise! That'll be awesome! And so soon!! 

Hooray for OKW and AKV too! Those will be great trips! 

Hope the new apartment works out, doors included!*


----------



## dolfinjuls

Love the updates! You have some great trips coming up! 
I love all of the details around the Alice ride...can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## glennbo123

I had a feeling you were going to write that he was scared on those other rides, because I remember that stage....they go from toddlers riding thrill rides to being scared on sedate rides.  

Seeing people in those circus train cars looks like a hoot!


----------



## jenseib

I can't beleive Henry is afraid of everything...but then again I can, because Claire has gone through phases like that too.

I love your pillowcase and FE...you made it yourself?  I am so not talented like that.


----------



## Caretames1

Althought Kadence is still got some scaredy cat-ness in her. she is getting way better. I've got her convinced that EE is the same as BTMR! Hopfully she not kill me after the ride is over...


I can see how that whales mouth would be a bit much for younger kiddos. Especially, knowing the story of Jonah.


I do like the bathroom doors! Very cute!


----------



## DisneyFanDC

brookelizabeth said:


> And finally, we spent a few nights in Washington D.C. over Easter and had a GREAT time.  This has been on my "Bucket List" for a while now, so I'm elated to have finally done it!  We will definitely be back.  I had the awesome opportunity to meet up with a couple DISers: missyrose and Lisa...why can't I remember your DIS name???  Both meets were FANTASTIC.  Lovely, lovely, lovely ladies!!!  Unfortunately I can't share pictures of those meet ups due to my photo service being down and I haven't uploaded the pics to Facebook yet!  However, if you are interested, you can follow the story along with my mini-TR on our blog and I will eventually get to the meets! : www.joeandbrook.com



It was super fun meeting Joe, Henry and you when you were here in DC!  Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## Native NYer

Poor Henry!  

The bathrooms are cute!  I love Disneyland's Fantasyland.  

Your FE and pillowcase are adorable!


----------



## mickeystoontown

I'll keep you guys in my prayers.  I hope that you find the apartment that fits your needs and is in a great location.    

I know that you are super excited about the cruise! I've been getting some great tips on my pre-trip report from people who have been on cruises before.  

I really enjoyed the Disneyland installment.  I remember the age when Hunter wasn't quite sure if he liked an attraction or not.  We could always tell if he "really" liked it by asking if he was ready to get back on it again.  If he said "not right now", then we knew he liked it but was a little scared.


----------



## vamassey1

Your life is so exciting with all the changes and trips.  I hope everything works out just like it should.

Henry is just so super cute.  I love all the questions he asks.  Such an inquiring mind.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Love the updates.  Disneyland is just so different from the World.  The CMs sound very similar to those at Paris, they just dont get themeing and being in character.

Teacups with no lids - whats that all about, doesnt it rain in Disneyland?


----------



## PirateKate

I'm so surprised that Henry is suddenly afraid of so many rides!  I've always thought that being scared of rides happens more to kids who are new to Disney, not kids who have gone on rides since they were babies.  

All those trips sound awesome, especially the cruise!


----------



## photographymom517

Oh my goodness, Brook!!!  I am going to have nightmares tonight thinking about 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea!!!  

I seriously remember it from waaay back when (when I was 5 actually) and I was terrified!  I am scared to death of drowning, so submarines are just NOT for me!  I completely understand why Henry wasn't sure about it -- honestly I'm not sure I could even get into one of those things without having a panic attack!  I totally give him credit for riding Nemo!  He's braver than this girl!!!  

I love seeing your pics of Storybook Land!!!  From the DL TR's I've read, Storybook Land & ToonTown look like my two favs!!!

Neat bathrooms!  I like the pretty lights in there!  Very Alice!!!  

Going to read your blog now about your D.C. trip!!!  (I haven't been since the late 90's so I'm excited to see how its changed!)

Good luck with the move & the search for a new apt (and doors!)!!!  I can't even begin to imagine how hard it must be to find something in NY!!!  I know we had a heck of a time selling our old house and buying our new one -- and there isn't much of a demand around here!  I would be all nerves worrying about it!!!  When I read your post about the move, Joe's new job, Henry going to a new school, etc. I just thought your attitude about it all is truly amazing!!!  You're such a positive person regardless of whats going on around you!    I will pray that you find a place that is perfect for you guys!!!


----------



## claryche

Good luck on the apartment hunt.  I can't even imagine.  I watch selling New York on HG TV all the time and it's scary.  So I said a little prayer for you.  

I also feel for you as far as schools.  I know that it isn't nearly as hard as it is in my town.  But I know how hard it was for us deciding on where to send Logan and whether we stay in our smaller home and send him to a private school or what do we do.  I really think we made the best choice and I know that if you do your research (which I know you will do) and then say a little prayer then what is best is what will happen for you guys.  The right school can mean so much and I'm so grateful for the school that we picked.  In fact, get this, Logan had an actual sleepover at his school.  We dropped him off at 6pm on Friday and picked him the next morning at 8am.  There aren't many kindergarten teachers out there that would do something like that.  So I wish for you to find the best school for Henry and for you guys as a family.


----------



## MEK

I have to comment on the life update first - Did you say you DON't have a door on your bedroom?  How will Henry ever have a little brother or sister with that arrangement?    You must get that corrected.

I started reading you DC blog and your trip sounds great.  It has given me so many ideas because I really want to visit there soon (its been far too long).

The cruise plans sound awesome!  That is going to be so fun.  I  love how you have your plans all figured out.  

I hope things work out well with Joe's job and your new apartment search and Henry's school.  I can believe school is such a stress in NYC.  Sounds not fun!


----------



## lovegrumpy

Good Luck with the Apt hunt. I would love to live by Central Park. We only seen half of the park and loved it.


----------



## brookelizabeth

blessedby3 said:


> I love the look of the boat ride!  I think Alexa would be terrified too of going into that whale.  She is pretty skiddish about most things--unfortunately!  The Casey Jr. looks fun too!  It is funny to see people in those train cages
> I am SO enjoying seeing your Disneyland trip...and SO dreaming that one day I will get there



Hopefully both our kids toughen up a bit!  Joe and I are both into thrill rides, and for one trip Henry was too (well, the ones he could do), but not so much anymore... 

Aren't those little train cages hilarious?  It was NOT comfortable in there! 

I was just dreaming of our return trip to Disneyland yesterday.  We loved it SO MUCH!  I hope we can get back in 2014.



loveysbydesign said:


> Great update! Lovin it and dying to go to DLR!



I hope you get to go!  It's fantastic!



blessedby3 said:


> A meet up sounds great if we can work it out!  We will have to compare stuff as it gets closer
> We actually have driven the past 3 trips as flying with 6 gets VERY expensive so this WDW trip is probably the cheapest we have done!  We got tickets for $932 (for 8 day base x 5 ) and our BC room is $833 for the week...so $1765 for 5 of us for 7 nights.  Our food is aleady taken care of from rewards cards (Disney Visa  rewards, Opening a Chase Freedom card that gave us $300 cash back, DVC tour $40 gift card, Disney Movie Reward points for Gift cards).  The only other things we have to purchase are our MNSSHP tickets and gas down and back and parking per day
> I am used to our trips costing $3000 plus without airfare...so I am happy with this one
> I thought you got all crafty on me!!  The people who made those for you did such a great job!  So cute.  I dont have a crafty bone in my body either.  I wish I did with Kayla's wedding coming up...that crafty bone sure would have come in handy



WOW! What a bargain for the trip!!!  We have spent that much on a trip with only three of us!  That's the way to do it though, you'll have less stress about the financial part of it all and be able to enjoy it more! 

Sounds great about the meet-up!  There is a group on Facebook of DISers going during that time, I'll just added you!  There are a TON of us!  I think we are doing a Mega Meet one of the days...



Lovemy3babes said:


> Brook, I think our October dates line up!  Morghan and I will be there Oct 15th-19th.  I'd love to meet you!
> 
> I hope you can find a new, awesome apartment!
> 
> That big kid on the circus ride is hilarious!  I wonder if that's his mom smiling at him?



 YAY!  There are so many DISers down there during our dates!  I love it!  I'll add you to the F&WF DIS group on Facebook too!  It will be so fun meeting up!

I was thinking the same thing about that woman smiling at him.  Either it's payback or he has a little sibling...



ClaireW said:


> You must be busy at the moment making plans for trips and plans to move!
> 
> We've done the Storybook boat ride equivalent at DLParis - there was definitely no whale and I don't remember any narration but it was a long time ago, on our very first Disney (pre-children) trip, and we tried EVERYTHING  DLParis is very small in comparison to WDW and, I guess, DL.
> I know we didn't go on it again when we took Alice a few years later, but we went at a really quiet time and I have a feeling it was closed. And probably not memorable enough for us to mind
> 
> I enjoyed those pictures of the cruise ship - it is just enormous! We have talked to the girls about taking a cruise one day and I have been reminded about it at least a couple of times recently when the cruise adverts pop up on screen in our local Disney Store!
> 
> I also had fun reading about your plans for your October trip and found it really interesting seeing you plan for two families with different interests. We took my parents to WDW last August and had some juggling/balancing to do to keep everyone happy, but reading your comments about Fantasmic made me realise how hard that must be sometimes as a TA - making recommendations that suit everyone's different tastes



I have been busy!   Mostly in catching up on the DIS and working though!  I had over 1,000 emails from the DIS in my email, and I'm down to TWO!  I cannot believe I'm finally caught up, it has literally been over a year.   There are a couple threads I'm not fully caught up on, but close! (and I'm sure a dozen more TRs that people are writing that I'm not subscribed to...)

Ahhh, DLP!  We hope to visit in 2014.  Fingers crossed it happens!

It is a bit of a challenge planning for different tastes, but I try to keep it simple with a "Top 3" type list for each person, or find a few things that everyone agrees on and make those the "Must Do" type rides.  Thankfully, depending on a family dynamic, there are obvious rides that jump out for the younger set and the older children.  The hardest part comes when a few like thrills, and others don't! 



wdwgirl03 said:


> Hi Brook!
> 
> I've been following along with this TR but finally decided to post.  I think I've already said this but you're really making me want to go back to Disneyland!  It's been 5 years and with all the new additions I need to go. haha
> 
> Great pictures of the Fantasy.  I am so jealous you are going on a cruise soon.  It seems like everyone on the DIS is doing a cruise.  So incredibly jealous!
> 
> haha, I knew it wouldn't be long before you announced another Disney trip!  I knew you had your cruise but was wondering when your next WDW trip would be.   A 2-BR sounds great-we stayed at one at SSR and it was amazing.  YAY for your first party!  I am not really a Halloween person either but it's such a fun event.  Definitely a must-do!



I soooo want to go back to Disneyland too!  I hope we are able to in 2014 again.  DLR, DCL, and DLP is the hope for 2014.  A girl can dream, right? 

I am SOOOOOOO excited to cruise!  I cannot believe how quickly it's coming up!  I think it's going to be a perfect type of trip for us where I can be busy with activities like I enjoy, and Joe can sit around and do nothing like he enjoys.  Plus, we have a verandah.  I cannot wait to gaze out at the ocean on our sea days. 

You know me!  I CANNOT stay away!  For a while we didn't have the cruise OR a WDW trip booked.  I was going crazy!  LOL  Then, both got booked within just weeks of each other!

The party looks like a lot of fun.  Henry will really enjoy the trick-or-treating.  I am a bit nervous he will get scared from the spooky voices during the fireworks (I watched them online), but I'll prep him for it.  He's a bit of a timid little man, so things like that spook him.  Though, he is in a villains phase...so who knows! 



keys1388 said:


> "Where's Jonah?" haha!!  I love it!!  I have a picture of me when I was somewhere in the range of Henry's age sitting right by that same little door.  I should try to find it.  Then I have one of me again when I was 15 with some intense eyebrows sitting by it with my cousin.     Ah... memories.



 If you find them, post them!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Disneyfreak616 said:


> *I love your TR. Henry's expression on the teacups is absolutely priceless. <3
> 
> Yay for your cruise! That'll be awesome! And so soon!!
> 
> Hooray for OKW and AKV too! Those will be great trips!
> 
> Hope the new apartment works out, doors included!*



Thank you! 

I'll keep everyone updated on the apartment hunt.  I tried to get in touch with a broker last week, but she was out of her office.  I just need to call her...we can likely start seeing places next week!



dolfinjuls said:


> Love the updates! You have some great trips coming up!
> I love all of the details around the Alice ride...can't wait to hear about it!



The Alice ride area was REALLY cute!  I think I have a couple more pictures later in the trip of that area too.  Since I am the "eyes" of the family and Joe is legally blind, I couldn't exactly soak up all the atmosphere of the parks since I was focused on finding certain places and not getting us turned around - but even that little area struck me as adorable!  From the bathrooms to the tea cups!



glennbo123 said:


> I had a feeling you were going to write that he was scared on those other rides, because I remember that stage....they go from toddlers riding thrill rides to being scared on sedate rides.
> 
> Seeing people in those circus train cars looks like a hoot!



When, oh when, do they get over the fear???  I am SO hoping we have more success in June.  While Henry will ride the ride, even though he's scared, he whimpers almost the entire time and I have to sooth him on every single ride.  I feel like an awesome mother all day long having my scared child ride. 



jenseib said:


> I can't beleive Henry is afraid of everything...but then again I can, because Claire has gone through phases like that too.
> 
> I love your pillowcase and FE...you made it yourself?  I am so not talented like that.



I'm gaining hope that this stage of being scared of everything will end soon.  Please Lord, please! 

Oh no!  I did not make it myself!  I ordered it!  I don't even own a needle let alone a machine.  I'm scared to do iron-ons!   I must have worded it funny above, you are the second person that thought I made it myself...!



Caretames1 said:


> Althought Kadence is still got some scaredy cat-ness in her. she is getting way better. I've got her convinced that EE is the same as BTMR! Hopfully she not kill me after the ride is over...
> 
> 
> I can see how that whales mouth would be a bit much for younger kiddos. Especially, knowing the story of Jonah.
> 
> 
> I do like the bathroom doors! Very cute!



 EE is the same at BTMRR!!!!!  Oh, that's funny!  Hopefully she will just enjoy it though! 

Yes, Henry was completely convinced that he was going to eat us, just like Jonah.  I instantly thought, "Hmmm...maybe we should have just stuck to Noah!" 



DisneyFanDC said:


> It was super fun meeting Joe, Henry and you when you were here in DC!  Hope to see you all again soon.



Ahhhh!  That's your DIS name!!!!   I could NOT remember it when writing my update!  It was so fun meeting you as well!!!  We will return to DC, we had such a great time!



Native NYer said:


> Poor Henry!
> 
> The bathrooms are cute!  I love Disneyland's Fantasyland.
> 
> Your FE and pillowcase are adorable!



Disneyland's Fantasyland is awesome - I hope WDW's is greatly improved with the new additions!

I was really pleased with the FE and pillowcase too! I  told the gal that made them to pick the colors and stuff, I LOVE that they are nautical inspired!  She did such a great job.


----------



## brookelizabeth

mickeystoontown said:


> I'll keep you guys in my prayers.  I hope that you find the apartment that fits your needs and is in a great location.
> 
> I know that you are super excited about the cruise! I've been getting some great tips on my pre-trip report from people who have been on cruises before.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Disneyland installment.  I remember the age when Hunter wasn't quite sure if he liked an attraction or not.  We could always tell if he "really" liked it by asking if he was ready to get back on it again.  If he said "not right now", then we knew he liked it but was a little scared.



Thank you for the prayers!  They are truly needed.  It's a tough decision and such a process.

Oooh, share your favorite tips please!  I know quite a few from research and learning (by being a TA), but there are always new ones out there!  We finally decided (I think) on what we will do on our Nassau day, I just need to book it still!

That's just how Henry is!  I hope he outgrows the fear soon.



vamassey1 said:


> Your life is so exciting with all the changes and trips.  I hope everything works out just like it should.
> 
> Henry is just so super cute.  I love all the questions he asks.  Such an inquiring mind.



It is a bit exciting--but it all keeps me BUSY!   It's good though.  I really look forward to having the move over though.

Oh ya, Henry VERY much is a question asker.  He never stops! 



Pinkgirl said:


> Love the updates.  Disneyland is just so different from the World.  The CMs sound very similar to those at Paris, they just dont get themeing and being in character.
> 
> Teacups with no lids - whats that all about, doesnt it rain in Disneyland?



It really is very different in many ways than WDW, but has the familiarity of WDW too...it's strange!

It does rain in Disneyland, but not as hard as in Orlando.  The weather is much less extreme in California, so they can have it out in the open.  A LOT of rides load outside!  It's pretty neat!



PirateKate said:


> I'm so surprised that Henry is suddenly afraid of so many rides!  I've always thought that being scared of rides happens more to kids who are new to Disney, not kids who have gone on rides since they were babies.
> 
> All those trips sound awesome, especially the cruise!



I know!  Especially since we had a whole trip where he LOVED Test Track and other thrills!  Now he's scared of Casey Jr. 

Sigh.

Hopefully this phase is over quickly though!



photographymom517 said:


> Oh my goodness, Brook!!!  I am going to have nightmares tonight thinking about 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea!!!
> 
> I seriously remember it from waaay back when (when I was 5 actually) and I was terrified!  I am scared to death of drowning, so submarines are just NOT for me!  I completely understand why Henry wasn't sure about it -- honestly I'm not sure I could even get into one of those things without having a panic attack!  I totally give him credit for riding Nemo!  He's braver than this girl!!!
> 
> I love seeing your pics of Storybook Land!!!  From the DL TR's I've read, Storybook Land & ToonTown look like my two favs!!!
> 
> Neat bathrooms!  I like the pretty lights in there!  Very Alice!!!
> 
> Going to read your blog now about your D.C. trip!!!  (I haven't been since the late 90's so I'm excited to see how its changed!)
> 
> Good luck with the move & the search for a new apt (and doors!)!!!  I can't even begin to imagine how hard it must be to find something in NY!!!  I know we had a heck of a time selling our old house and buying our new one -- and there isn't much of a demand around here!  I would be all nerves worrying about it!!!  When I read your post about the move, Joe's new job, Henry going to a new school, etc. I just thought your attitude about it all is truly amazing!!!  You're such a positive person regardless of whats going on around you!    I will pray that you find a place that is perfect for you guys!!!



I actually did almost drown when I was about 12 years old.  I'm surprised I'm not scared of things like that!  But, I am still scared of wave pools, where it happened.  I will NOT go in over my head and haven't been in one in years.

You know...I wonder if that is where my fear of water slides stems from.  Hmmm...it was a big water park, in the wave pool.  I wonder if my brain associates the two.

I'm doing therapy on myself outloud on the DIS.   I need to think about that some more though, maybe I can get over the fear!!!!

Anyway, thank you for the kind words about everything going on!    I honestly don't even think about it ALL usually, so it doesn't overwhelm me.  When I step back and look at it I am in wonder at how much we have going on at once though! LOL  I know it will all work out, just a matter of time...!  I look forward to the move being complete and being settled!



claryche said:


> Good luck on the apartment hunt.  I can't even imagine.  I watch selling New York on HG TV all the time and it's scary.  So I said a little prayer for you.
> 
> I also feel for you as far as schools.  I know that it isn't nearly as hard as it is in my town.  But I know how hard it was for us deciding on where to send Logan and whether we stay in our smaller home and send him to a private school or what do we do.  I really think we made the best choice and I know that if you do your research (which I know you will do) and then say a little prayer then what is best is what will happen for you guys.  The right school can mean so much and I'm so grateful for the school that we picked.  In fact, get this, Logan had an actual sleepover at his school.  We dropped him off at 6pm on Friday and picked him the next morning at 8am.  There aren't many kindergarten teachers out there that would do something like that.  So I wish for you to find the best school for Henry and for you guys as a family.



Selling New York is fairly accurate for all of NYC, even with our budget being about 1/389290282902th of what those sell for!  Can you imagine?!  I once saw a place on those that the rent was $12,000 PER MONTH!  Seriously!?  Insane!  It's beautiful, the location is superb, and the views...but some people don't make much more than that in a year!  I live here and am in awe of some of the wealth...it's a bit crazy!  But, the actual process is similar - find a broker to show you a place, and they go fast!  Real Estate does not linger here.

Thank you for your kind and encouraging words about the schooling!  We have made a decision - we have him currently enrolled in the public school down the street, but he's #14 on a waiting list for a charter school that we really like, and have several friends going to.  I'm confident he'll get in there.  It's right on the train, so pretty much no matter where we end up, we will be able to get him to school pretty easily.

All subject to change should we end up in Manhattan. 



MEK said:


> I have to comment on the life update first - Did you say you DON't have a door on your bedroom?  How will Henry ever have a little brother or sister with that arrangement?    You must get that corrected.
> 
> I started reading you DC blog and your trip sounds great.  It has given me so many ideas because I really want to visit there soon (its been far too long).
> 
> The cruise plans sound awesome!  That is going to be so fun.  I  love how you have your plans all figured out.
> 
> I hope things work out well with Joe's job and your new apartment search and Henry's school.  I can believe school is such a stress in NYC.  Sounds not fun!



 Oh you are too funny!  And yes, it's true!  NO DOOR!  (but no plans for a sibling either...so...  We have recently discussed adopting again though...I do NOT ever want to be pregnant again.  I had a *rough* delivery that I don't ever care to repeat!  I would love to adopt a 3 or 4 year old though)

I hope to get another DC post up this week!  Our first day was REALLY long, after that we did a lot less!  We were so sore and tired after that day! 



lovegrumpy said:


> Good Luck with the Apt hunt. I would love to live by Central Park. We only seen half of the park and loved it.



It is such a beautiful park!  We love it too!  The thought of running in the park makes me actually want to run.   Astoria has a really nice park too, but it doesn't quite compare to Central Park!


----------



## jenjolt

Your cruise is going to be here before you know it, of course so will mine LOL!! I can't wait to hear about your trip!!!

Good luck with the apartment hunt, I hope you find the perfect one!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

When I left off we decided to leave Fantasyland and venture into Frontierland.  We almost instantly ran into Woody and Jesse!  There was a small group of people in a make-shift line/crowd, but we knew it would go quickly.  At first Henry had no interest, but after I encouraged it just slightly, he agreed to meet them.

Just as we were about to take our turn a family ran up and jumped in front of us.



We just let it go.  The "line" was barely a line, there was no character handler, and what was waiting 3 more minutes while they took their 1.2 million pictures?

After they left, Henry timidly walked up...and Woody instantly messed with Henry's hair and then put his hand in front of his face, which made Henry roar with laughter.  Thank you Woody for noticing my scared little man and making him comfortable! 






High-fives and hugs were given











It was a very successful meet!

We kept walking and and came to BTMRR, I definitely wanted to try this since I had heard it was different than WDW's, but we were getting hungry, Henry was NOT having the "crazy train ride" and the FPs were closed, so we just skipped it for now, we'd be back!











We breezed right through Frontierland and found ourselves back in the hub.  Our stomachs were growling, I wasn't sure where we should eat...

Then I spotted it.

The Little Red Wagon.

I had read about this before our trip.  This is where we WOULD be eating!  The Little Red Wagon serves hand-dipped corn dogs, and if you've read my reports before you know of my love for Casey's Corn Dog Nuggets (aka, Golden Nuggets of Joy).  I HAD to compare the two!  What kind of TR writer would I be if I didn't?!?!

So it was settled.  Joe was totally up for a corn dog, as was Henry.

And as was half the park.






This is probably the second longest line I waited in all day!

It does take a while.  But it was a great opportunity for Henry and Joe to scurry off to the bathroom.  Eventually three orders like this:






were in our hands!

We sat in the nearby outdoor seating for the Plaza Inn, which many people were doing.











See that smile?  Yep!  I was a happy girl.  These did NOT disappoint!  They were hot, very fresh - you could tell they were just dipped in that little red wagon...unlike Casey's that are likely from a bag in the freezer!

However!  Who wins the Great Corn Dog Throwdown? I am still loyal to my Golden Nuggets of Joy.  If I _had_ to choose one or the other, I'd choose the Nuggets.  There is just something about them.  But, if you are doing to Disneyland and you like corn dogs, don't skip this place!

After eating we came across a CM who had a lanyard of pins.  Henry had just recently taken an interest to the pins and I told him he could trade if he wanted to.

He took a look at the lanyard, found one he liked and made the trade!





Me removing the exclusive DVC pin...pro-pin traders would be freaking out! LOL  The CM asked me twice if it was okay that he traded that one!  It was fine, we had several of that pin, plus, this was my baby's first pin trade!






It was a very sweet moment!  Henry traded for a Scar pin.

We slowly walked down Main Street













































This was on my Must-Do list...one of the very few things we didn't make it to!  Next trip!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

Just before we left the park we saw Pinocchio and Gepetto with no line!  Henry was VERY excited to meet them!











Another great meet!

We spied a small kiosk right at the gates and wanted to take a look at postcards and magnets...and of course hats!















He laughed when he saw this hat and couldn't stop giggling while wearing it!





Fitting!





No hats for Joe...

While standing there I took in some of the scenery.  It was truly beautiful.  All morning I had been focused on covering Fantasyland and trying to navigate our family since I'm the "eyes" with Joe's low vision.  It was the first moment I really stopped and soaked it in.










I can hear the music playing... (which by the way, we loved the Main Street soundtrack! It has just recently added a song from Up and it was fantastic)






Wait a second!  Is that sign smoking?!  

Yes it is!





Seriously cool.





In the tunnel, under the train











We started our journey back to Paradise Pier.  We took it really, really slowly and soaked in the sun and atmosphere.










Looking over toward DCA.





And back to Disneyland.











As we approached DTD, I wanted to really capture how close the parks were together, to show everyone how EASY DLR is!  So, we've just stepped out of Disneyland Park, almost in DTD, I turned around and took this shot of the plaza:






Literally just to your left are the Disneyland gates and just to your right are the DCA gates.  Park Hopping is awesome.  No security check between the two either!  And DTD is just a few more steps away.  And your hotel is so close too, either off-site or on-site!  It is truly one of the best things about Disneyland.  It's easy.  So easy with the little ones!















And we are now in DTD!  So quick.





The trams from the parking lots come up over here.






Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

Henry had been asking for a treat, very specifically a chocolate covered banana!  He had seen a picture of one this morning at Haagen Daaz when we got our coffee, so we stopped for a treat.










I believe we all shared these.






This time we walked all the way through DTD instead of going through the Grand Californian. 










Ralf Brennan's and the QS Jazz Kitchen.  Ralf Brennan's gets very good reviews.















The themeing is superb!





Rainforest Cafe

Keep walking straight - and there is the Disneyland Hotel!











Hang a left...










There is a straight route and a more "scenic" path, we chose the scenic this time!










Reflection as we passed the Disneyland Hotel.





You can see the Paradise Pier
















The walk actually only takes about 15 minutes, but we made it last about 30!






A few pics walking back to our room

























Chase at Disneyland too.

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post










Henry wanted to play in the arcade and the TV room every time we passed!





In the elevator





Elevator bank

Back in the room the boys went straight to bed and were snoring in minutes.

Me on the other hand?  The one that hasn't slept in pretty much two days?

Did I sleep?  Nooooo! 

I grabbed my laptop and went into the hallway to make a few work phone calls.  While I was sitting there a Mom across the hall did the whole "slowly close the door and pray the 'click' doesn't wake up the kids" thing - we shared a laugh because I had just done the same thing!

Joe woke up at some point, but Henry kept on snoozin'.  Around 3 PM we opened the curtains in an attempt to wake him up and it was this time I realized I had made a BIG mistake.

I had planned on running over to DCA to grab a FP for World of Color when the park opened at 10 AM.  I was so wrapped up in our fun at Disneyland, I blanked it completely!  I was certain the FPs would be gone for the day by the time we would get there, but it was worth a shot since it's so easy to park hop.

Would we get FPs?  Or would my plan be thrown out the window?

Up Next: Is that a cat?!

Henry wants to post some smileys :


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*Ahh I love the Little Red Wagon! Best corn dogs EVER! 

Sometimes it's nice to just take it all in. 

I LOVE park hopping at Disneyland! It takes like 2 minutes to get from one park to the next! It's awesome.

The scenic route looks beautiful!

Can't wait for more! *


----------



## ClaireW

This update reminded me a lot of DLParis - the way everything is just so close and convenient for families with little ones. 
We took a trip there when DD was just 2, a few months after her baby sister was born, and she could pretty much take charge of where we might go and what we might ride because it was so easy to criss-cross the parks, and from one park to another. And we were close enough to our hotel to get some well earned naps after all that!
The plus point for DL in California though? The sunshine!!

If your 2014 DLP trip works out keep me posted - I haven't got any plans to go back but you never know when that fuzzy Disney math might strike 

And these latest photos have got me thinking about looking at flight times to California - we're 8 hours or more from the UK to Florida already but a trip to LA, Grand Canyon, Disneyland, etc is definitely on the bucket list 

And thanks for the tip about planning for must-do's on family trips. Your 'top 3' strategy is something I remember from your earlier trip reports and a great idea. That, combined with the fact that we've taken a trip two years running and another to come, and we've bought into DVC, is making me a lot more relaxed about what we do each day


----------



## Poolrat

brookelizabeth said:


> Sounds great about the meet-up!  There is a group on Facebook of DISers going during that time, I'll just added you!  There are a TON of us!  I think we are doing a Mega Meet one of the days...



Can't wait for the October trip Ladies.....   



brookelizabeth said:


> It really is very different in many ways than WDW, but has the familiarity of WDW too...it's strange!



I look forward to exploring it all. 




brookelizabeth said:


> I actually did almost drown when I was about 12 years old.  I'm surprised I'm not scared of things like that!  But, I am still scared of wave pools, where it happened.  I will NOT go in over my head and haven't been in one in years.
> 
> You know...I wonder if that is where my fear of water slides stems from.  Hmmm...it was a big water park, in the wave pool.  I wonder if my brain associates the two.
> 
> I'm doing therapy on myself outloud on the DIS.   I need to think about that some more though, maybe I can get over the fear!!!!




    I can understand why you would have that fear.   Power of the water in a wave pool and water slide are similar.  Totally understandable.

 Knowing what the fear is will help you get over the fear.  Also maybe learning some "what ifs"  that you can use so you can "Think so you don't sink" will help too.  When you are ready I can help.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Disneyfreak616 said:


> *Ahh I love the Little Red Wagon! Best corn dogs EVER!
> 
> Sometimes it's nice to just take it all in.
> 
> I LOVE park hopping at Disneyland! It takes like 2 minutes to get from one park to the next! It's awesome.
> 
> The scenic route looks beautiful!
> 
> Can't wait for more! *



They were delicious!  We will definitely eat there again.  Yum, yum!  I loved that they were so fresh!

We truly loved the compactness and simplicity of the Disneyland Resort.  I think it's a HUGE plus for parents with little ones.  We were busy our entire trip, yet felt so relaxed.  That is not always the case at WDW.



ClaireW said:


> This update reminded me a lot of DLParis - the way everything is just so close and convenient for families with little ones.
> We took a trip there when DD was just 2, a few months after her baby sister was born, and she could pretty much take charge of where we might go and what we might ride because it was so easy to criss-cross the parks, and from one park to another. And we were close enough to our hotel to get some well earned naps after all that!
> The plus point for DL in California though? The sunshine!!
> 
> If your 2014 DLP trip works out keep me posted - I haven't got any plans to go back but you never know when that fuzzy Disney math might strike
> 
> And these latest photos have got me thinking about looking at flight times to California - we're 8 hours or more from the UK to Florida already but a trip to LA, Grand Canyon, Disneyland, etc is definitely on the bucket list
> 
> And thanks for the tip about planning for must-do's on family trips. Your 'top 3' strategy is something I remember from your earlier trip reports and a great idea. That, combined with the fact that we've taken a trip two years running and another to come, and we've bought into DVC, is making me a lot more relaxed about what we do each day



Yes!  Sounds like DLR and DLP are very similar in that way!  We loved that too!  It's just so easy!

 about fuzzy Disney math!  I will keep you posted!  It has been a goal for a while now.  I want to visit Germany and DLP.  It will need to be a 2 week vacation, so finding time for that will be tricky, we'll see how it pans out.

The Grand Canyon is on our bucket list too.  I was trying to squeeze it in for this trip, but it just wasn't going to happen. 

It is true that knowing you will come back helps ease you into a more relaxing touring approach!  It helps me a TON.  It also helps, as my DH has learned, if we have that trip on the books...if it is just lingering out there of "we will come back", it doesn't help me much!   I need a date! 



Poolrat said:


> Can't wait for the October trip Ladies.....
> 
> I look forward to exploring it all.
> 
> 
> I can understand why you would have that fear.   Power of the water in a wave pool and water slide are similar.  Totally understandable.
> 
> Knowing what the fear is will help you get over the fear.  Also maybe learning some "what ifs"  that you can use so you can "Think so you don't sink" will help too.  When you are ready I can help.



There are SO many people going in October!  It's going to be a BLAST!!!!   Are we taking over the pub that one day?  We will LITERALLY end up taking over the whole thing!

You are exactly right in knowing what the fear is helps you get over it.  I've had more than one irrational fear that I have left in the dust, just by realizing what it is and where it comes from.  I am hoping I can do the same with the water slides.  With water slides my fear is that I will flip over the side.  Tube ones don't scare me a BIT!  They are fun!  I've even done the "roller coaster" Crush N Gusher type, I was nervous about it, but had a BLAST!  But the open ones...yikes!  I'll do them, but it's not fun.  It literally cannot happen though, right?  No matter how large or small a person is, or how fast they are going?  They won't flip out the side?  The giant family tube raft slides are the worst for me...I see that giant tube go up on the side and  I literally envision my body spiraling off the side and into the ground!  It's completely irrational!  It's impossible right?  Just knowing if there are ZERO cases of anyone ever flipping off the side (by riding a slide as instructed, not by being a dufus, I'm sure there are those instances!), that will help me a ton in my fear I think!

Why do you have to ride laying down?  I always want to sit up, I feel like I'm more in control.  Ah, control.  I think that's another thing -- on a water slide you have no control really, the water does.  That's a thing I _like_ to have.  And I think moreso with water due to my almost drowning incident.

BTW, with that incident, I have no idea who saved me!  I was choking and gasping and trying to crawl up the tiled wall when suddenly hands were around my waist a female voice told me what to do so she could help me.  After I was pushed up the ladder, I looked back and never saw her.  I don't think it was a lifeguard because legally they probably would have had to make sure I was okay... crazy, huh?

I need a couch to lay down on and you at my shoulder with a notepad...


----------



## Woth2982

Such great updates! Poor Henry is going through his scared of rides phase. I remember when we went when I was 3 I BEGGED my dad to bring me on this really fast ride, and naturally I hated it and cried the whole time that I wanted to get off, they actually stopped the ride and asked if I wanted to get off, and my dad said No she is fine lol. I think that would be considered child abuse these days lol. I just love MS in DL. It seems much more authentically "old" there, the look Walt was going for, for sure. Cannot wait to get back in September!


----------



## Poolrat

brookelizabeth said:


> There are SO many people going in October!  It's going to be a BLAST!!!!   Are we taking over the pub that one day?  We will LITERALLY end up taking over the whole thing!



I guess I need to get back on FB and look at the plans.     I will go wherever and do whatever.    Love to be a part of a huge meet.  



brookelizabeth said:


> You are exactly right in knowing what the fear is helps you get over it.  I've had more than one irrational fear that I have left in the dust, just by realizing what it is and where it comes from.  I am hoping I can do the same with the water slides.



Good to hear,  have a seat on the couch Brook.



brookelizabeth said:


> With water slides my fear is that I will flip over the side.  Tube ones don't scare me a BIT!  They are fun!  I've even done the "roller coaster" Crush N Gusher type, I was nervous about it, but had a BLAST!  But the open ones...yikes!  I'll do them, but it's not fun.  It literally cannot happen though, right?



Tha's right Brook, you will NOT flip over the side on a body slide.  
That's why if you look you normally see it is higher and curved back so you don't.




brookelizabeth said:


> No matter how large or small a person is, or how fast they are going?



That's right, no matter how large or small, or how fast....




brookelizabeth said:


> They won't flip out the side?



They and YOU won't flip out.  




brookelizabeth said:


> The giant family tube raft slides are the worst for me...I see that giant tube go up on the side and  I literally envision my body spiraling off the side and into the ground!  It's completely irrational!



Not irrational, actually a pretty common fear I hear. I would get the question all the time if I was up on the top of our body slide.

I know Teamboat Springs has higher walls around the curves.  Those engineers design those to keep you in, I promise!!! 



brookelizabeth said:


> It's impossible right?



It is pretty impossible. 




brookelizabeth said:


> Just knowing if there are ZERO cases of anyone ever flipping off the side (by riding a slide as instructed, not by being a dufus, I'm sure there are those instances!), that will help me a ton in my fear I think!



As far as I know- I do get amusement accidents/incidents news around the world emailed to me... No one has ever flipped out of a slide after  building, installing, loading, dispatching and riding it correctly. Feel better? 



brookelizabeth said:


> Why do you have to ride laying down?  I always want to sit up, I feel like I'm more in control.



Most slides perfer you ride laying down to get you to slide better.  Also sitting up, most people tend to grab the sides of the slide and even grabbing the edges are dangerous and slowing down or stopping may will disrupt dispatch and can cause a collision.  Also with your head higher up, going around a curve may cause you to lose you balance and fall against the side hitting your head. 
You can slow yourself down a bit by relaxing your legs and body and pressing your whole body against the surface of the slide. I usually tell people to dig thier heels in and arch their back slightly for a faster to ride so do the opposite to slow down.   



brookelizabeth said:


> Ah, control.  I think that's another thing -- on a water slide you have no control really, the water does.  That's a thing I _like_ to have.  And I think moreso with water due to my almost drowning incident.



Its a thing I* like* to have too.    Biggest thing about water, unless you are going over the edge of a waterfall, let the water carry you. On a slide it will take you where you want to go.  In a wave pool it will carry you to shallow water.  Remember to take a breath and which way is up. 




brookelizabeth said:


> BTW, with that incident, I have no idea who saved me!  I was choking and gasping and trying to crawl up the tiled wall when suddenly hands were around my waist a female voice told me what to do so she could help me.  After I was pushed up the ladder, I looked back and never saw her.  I don't think it was a lifeguard because legally they probably would have had to make sure I was okay... crazy, huh?



I would hope a lifeguard would need a report or something.  When we took our camp to an outdoor waterpark for a field trip, I grabbed a boy in the wave pool who was having trouble.  I picked him up and brought him to where he could stand.   
Usually the I can help you is a lifeguard statement.  Maybe an "off duty" or just a woman who is/was trained and got you to a ladder.  A guardian angel.




brookelizabeth said:


> I need a couch to lay down on and you at my shoulder with a notepad...



I think you just had your first session    Good job Brook.  Now pay your co-pay at the window....


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Loved the updates!!!  Can't wait to read more. It is so much fun to see DL through 1st timers eyes again.  I remember that first time-always comparing the 2.  Funny thing-you just can't compare them.  They are the same yet different.  Sure, you can compare the rides that are alike (yet different), but the whole concept of the parks is so different.  What I love about WDW is the resort areas and the ability to feel like you are in a completely different environment just by hopping to another resort.  I love the Boardwalk, and the theming of everything.
But DisneyLand is just so completely different.  The hotels are nice, but they aren't "resort" areas.   (well, LOL, maybe GC)  But it's the coziness of it all that makes it such a great place to be.  It was awesome to just wander park to park-one gets busy, you just walk across the way.  And it's fun to Fastpass hop too.  We gathered some from CA, then went to DL for a bit, then hopped back across.  Plus I liked being able to move from land to land without the loooong walk.
OK, so now that I've bored you with my thoughts anxiously awaiting more to read!


----------



## jenseib

Mega updates!!!!

I love all the pictures. I'm glad you enjoyed the corndogs. Claire is a corndog  fan, but we haven't visited Casey's yet.

I remember you posting on facebook about the other lady escaping her room too. 

I love how close the parks are...some day I'll see it....some day!


----------



## Caretames1

What a fun bunch of updates! I can see I really need to get to Casey's and get some Nuggets of Deliciousness!

DL looks some much like WDW, but then looks so different at the same time. I was surprised to see that all 3 places are so close together. And so easy to get back to your hotel, would be nice at then end of a long day not to have to wait for buses!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Woth2982 said:


> Such great updates! Poor Henry is going through his scared of rides phase. I remember when we went when I was 3 I BEGGED my dad to bring me on this really fast ride, and naturally I hated it and cried the whole time that I wanted to get off, they actually stopped the ride and asked if I wanted to get off, and my dad said No she is fine lol. I think that would be considered child abuse these days lol. I just love MS in DL. It seems much more authentically "old" there, the look Walt was going for, for sure. Cannot wait to get back in September!



 My Mom did something similar, except _she_ is the one who _made_ me go on the fast ride!  I was TERRIFIED!!!!  I still remember that whirling ball of death at Great America! 



Poolrat said:


> I guess I need to get back on FB and look at the plans.     I will go wherever and do whatever.    Love to be a part of a huge meet.
> 
> Good to hear,  have a seat on the couch Brook.
> 
> Tha's right Brook, you will NOT flip over the side on a body slide.
> That's why if you look you normally see it is higher and curved back so you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, no matter how large or small, or how fast....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They and YOU won't flip out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not irrational, actually a pretty common fear I hear. I would get the question all the time if I was up on the top of our body slide.
> 
> I know Teamboat Springs has higher walls around the curves.  Those engineers design those to keep you in, I promise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know- I do get amusement accidents/incidents news around the world emailed to me... No one has ever flipped out of a slide after  building, installing, loading, dispatching and riding it correctly. Feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> Most slides perfer you ride laying down to get you to slide better.  Also sitting up, most people tend to grab the sides of the slide and even grabbing the edges are dangerous and slowing down or stopping may will disrupt dispatch and can cause a collision.  Also with your head higher up, going around a curve may cause you to lose you balance and fall against the side hitting your head.
> You can slow yourself down a bit by relaxing your legs and body and pressing your whole body against the surface of the slide. I usually tell people to dig thier heels in and arch their back slightly for a faster to ride so do the opposite to slow down.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a thing I* like* to have too.    Biggest thing about water, unless you are going over the edge of a waterfall, let the water carry you. On a slide it will take you where you want to go.  In a wave pool it will carry you to shallow water.  Remember to take a breath and which way is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope a lifeguard would need a report or something.  When we took our camp to an outdoor waterpark for a field trip, I grabbed a boy in the wave pool who was having trouble.  I picked him up and brought him to where he could stand.
> Usually the I can help you is a lifeguard statement.  Maybe an "off duty" or just a woman who is/was trained and got you to a ladder.  A guardian angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just had your first session    Good job Brook.  Now pay your co-pay at the window....



How much do I owe you? 

Really though, your words are VERY encouraging and reassuring and will be with me the next time we are in a pool with a water slide and I make myself climb the stairs.  Perhaps this will be the beginning to me enjoying the slides again!   I want to like them, I remember having fun on them!  And knowing you see incidents from all over the world, yet have never seen one of someone flying over the side...plus the whole fact that it's engineered....which is obvious to most, but not my irrational mind!  Of course it's not just some schmo designing these slides...it's a smarty pants who knows what they are doing!

And thanks for the tips on how to slow down!  I will keep that in mind.   I would generally be a rule breaker and start off the trip laying down, but sit up when I would start to get scared so I could slow myself down.  Makes sense on why you want us laying down!

Thanks Pat.  I really appreciate it!   Joe LOVES water parks, but he doesn't have fun in them anymore because he knows I'm not.  Hopefully I can learn to enjoy them again!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Loved the updates!!!  Can't wait to read more. It is so much fun to see DL through 1st timers eyes again.  I remember that first time-always comparing the 2.  Funny thing-you just can't compare them.  They are the same yet different.  Sure, you can compare the rides that are alike (yet different), but the whole concept of the parks is so different.  What I love about WDW is the resort areas and the ability to feel like you are in a completely different environment just by hopping to another resort.  I love the Boardwalk, and the theming of everything.
> But DisneyLand is just so completely different.  The hotels are nice, but they aren't "resort" areas.   (well, LOL, maybe GC)  But it's the coziness of it all that makes it such a great place to be.  It was awesome to just wander park to park-one gets busy, you just walk across the way.  And it's fun to Fastpass hop too.  We gathered some from CA, then went to DL for a bit, then hopped back across.  Plus I liked being able to move from land to land without the loooong walk.
> OK, so now that I've bored you with my thoughts anxiously awaiting more to read!



 YES!  Exactly!  



jenseib said:


> Mega updates!!!!
> 
> I love all the pictures. I'm glad you enjoyed the corndogs. Claire is a corndog  fan, but we haven't visited Casey's yet.
> 
> I remember you posting on facebook about the other lady escaping her room too.
> 
> I love how close the parks are...some day I'll see it....some day!



That moment with the lady escaping was so funny.  We just shared that Mom Look.  LOL

It is sooooo nice with the parks and the hotels being so close together!  We really loved that element and took advantage of it!



Caretames1 said:


> What a fun bunch of updates! I can see I really need to get to Casey's and get some Nuggets of Deliciousness!
> 
> DL looks some much like WDW, but then looks so different at the same time. I was surprised to see that all 3 places are so close together. And so easy to get back to your hotel, would be nice at then end of a long day not to have to wait for buses!



 Yes! If you've never tried the Corn Dog Nuggets it's a must do!!  I prefer mine with ketchup, but many do enjoy the mustard, or even cheese sauce with them!  The ones in AK, or on a buffet, don't quite compare to Casey's.  They are best hot and fresh!

It is SOOOOOOO nice to not have to wait for a bus!  I cannot even explain it!  It really adds an element of magic I think too, you are almost in the parks even at your hotel!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Since I am not writing a PTR about our cruise, I thought I'd do a (not so) little update here to share some of the plans!

Our first stop is in Nassau.  We have gone back and forth on what to do here, and never actually signed up for anything via Disney.  Last night, over dinner with Henry distracted Joe and I were finally able to finish a conversation with minimal interruption (a serious accomplishment!) and have decided to do a pool/beach day at the Hilton in Nassau.  It's within walking distance from the ship, is $50/adult and Henry is free.  Included are towels, beach chairs, kayaks and floats, and a $30 voucher for food (per person).  It looks like a nice resort - there are resorts that look nicer, but this one isn't bad _at all_.  Plus, since it's located downtown, it allows us to be able to really see and experience Nassau--which despite reviews, I want to do!  I know we'll be heckled to buy things and it might be dirty...but in all honesty, we live in NYC, it's dirty and people constantly heckle you to buy their goods on the street.  So, it might not be all that different!   Plus, staying downtown will allow us to visit the Pirate Museum if we decide to.

Our next stop is Castaway Cay and it will be my birthday!   What a way to celebrate, right???  We are hoping to get a private cabana with Kristi's family.  If Henry is willing to go into the Kids Club, Joe and I will likely take out a set of bikes and explore a bit.  We also would love to try snorkeling.  We are just going to play it all by ear.  No solid plans, we'll do whatever we are feeling!  We LOVE the beach, so we'll be more than happy even if we just sit and stare at the beautiful blue waters.

Our third stop is Walt Disney World!   We will be taking a bus at 8:15 AM to Hollywood Studios.  Yes, we won't arrive until after rope drop.  On a Saturday during Star Wars Weekend!  We are CRAZY!    But, we definitely do not want to get up earlier than that, and we aren't going to make anything a "Must Do" at WDW, we are just going to enjoy the day.  Our goals for DHS are TSM and Star Tours.  We realize this might not happen.  If that's the case, we'll hit up Disney Junior for Henry and maybe Rock n' Roller Coaster for us.  We'll see.  After a couple rides at DHS, we'll boat over to Epcot (LOVE THAT BOAT RIDE! except that it's hot if you are stuck inside!).  At Epcot we'll try for Soarin', go Find Donald in Mexico, and eat lunch.  And finally head over to MK via monorail and our only Must Do's are the Peoplemover and Wishes!  Henry also wants Pirates.  We don't have any ADRs for that day, figuring we'll enjoy our favorite Quick Service spots!

For the cruise we recently purchased an underwater camera.  I'm really looking forward to trying it out!  I'm almost done with purchasing items for the Fish Extender gifts, then I just need to put it all together.  Joe needs new sunglasses and I might buy myself a new pair of Crocs.  Otherwise there is just a small list of To Do's!  

Time is flying by!  We are SO excited to cruise and already talking about our second one!

If you have done DCL before, what are some of your favorite Sea Day activities?  

ETA: I just realized we will be at WDW on a THURSDAY, not a Saturday.   I don't know why I had thought it was a Saturday...I just looked the other day too!   But, that makes DHS quite a bit more bearable!  MK will be a nuthouse, but that's okay.


----------



## KristiMc

Love your plans!  I have been checking the site at least 3 times a day for a cabana opening - I so hope we are able to snag one.  If not we will still have a great day on Castaway Cay.  It is such a beautiful island.

I've probably posted these on FB but my favorite at-sea day activities were:
Anything at the spa.  I had a hot stone massage
Palo brunch - amazing
Various tastings (I'm not a big alcohol drinker but it was a great way to try different drinks)
Art of Entertainment cooking demos
Guest speaker (on our cruise we had Lee Unkrich, director of Toy Story 3.  He gave a great presentation.  I'm not sure if they do something like this on every cruise. 
Art of the Theme ship tour
reading on the verandah


----------



## Poolrat

brookelizabeth said:


> How much do I owe you?
> 
> Really though, your words are VERY encouraging and reassuring and will be with me the next time we are in a pool with a water slide and I make myself climb the stairs.  Perhaps this will be the beginning to me enjoying the slides again!   I want to like them, I remember having fun on them!  And knowing you see incidents from all over the world, yet have never seen one of someone flying over the side...plus the whole fact that it's engineered....which is obvious to most, but not my irrational mind!  *Of course it's not just some schmo designing these slides*...it's a smarty pants who knows what they are doing!
> 
> And thanks for the tips on how to slow down!  I will keep that in mind.   I would generally be a rule breaker and start off the trip laying down, but sit up when I would start to get scared so I could slow myself down.  Makes sense on why you want us laying down!
> 
> Thanks Pat.  I really appreciate it!   Joe LOVES water parks, but he doesn't have fun in them anymore because he knows I'm not.  Hopefully I can learn to enjoy them again!



I cracked up when I got to the bold.   You earned your NY resident status !!! 
I really do hope I helped.  May have to go together and I can point out some of the hidden safety features to make you feel a bit better.  I know it is hard when you had an incident to get over that fear.  I think you can do it.


----------



## merbobear

The cruise sounds awesome!  We went to the Bahamas (on a NCL cruise) in 2007, it was beauuuuuuutiful!  Seriously just amazingly beautiful.  One thing that is sooo nice is that it is HOT but there is a great ocean breeze, so you never really feel overwhelmed by the heat.

A few things about Nassau - we went to the Pirate Museum and I personally was not all that impressed. I would have rather had more time to explore than to be in a rather dark and dreary museum, however it wasn't terrible, just not my preference.  We took a jitney tour around the island, which was wonderful. We got to see so many different sites, and we got out to explore a few places.  We chose that over beach time, however the beaches are supposed to be amazing there, and I'm sure we would have enjoyed that.

Downtown Nassau is nice during the day, in my opinion. Around dusk it started feeling kind of dangerous, so just keep an eye on your time, you might want to head back onboard when the sun gets close to going down (or explore mid afternoon and then spend more time at the Hilton, depending on what time you are required to be back on the ship).  Be sure to visit the straw markets for souvenir shopping (but again, during the day..it was pretty dicey in there in the evening).

We truly truly LOVED Nassau and I would love to go back some day.  Just next time I will not stay out in the evening, as we were honestly pretty nervous and high tailed it back to our ship after being approached by pretty aggressive drug dealers on the street.

OH and conch is the lifeblood of the island...you can eat it, get full (pretty polished) shells, get trinkets and sculptures carved from the shell.  The shells are really pretty.  And get a Kalik beer, the official beer of the Bahamas!


----------



## Native NYer

I'm loving your DLR report!  
Disneyland is just so charming.  Similar to the MK, but still so different.  
The corn dogs look yummy!  And so does the banana.  
We're going to DLR for Christmas and your report is helping me plan!


----------



## brookelizabeth

In the midst of doing laundry -- Henry was sick this morning...two washings for the comforter this AM.   Just a quick reply and to edit that above I thought we were at WDW on a Saturday, but I was mistaken!  It's a Thursday! 



KristiMc said:


> Love your plans!  I have been checking the site at least 3 times a day for a cabana opening - I so hope we are able to snag one.  If not we will still have a great day on Castaway Cay.  It is such a beautiful island.
> 
> I've probably posted these on FB but my favorite at-sea day activities were:
> Anything at the spa.  I had a hot stone massage
> Palo brunch - amazing
> Various tastings (I'm not a big alcohol drinker but it was a great way to try different drinks)
> Art of Entertainment cooking demos
> Guest speaker (on our cruise we had Lee Unkrich, director of Toy Story 3.  He gave a great presentation.  I'm not sure if they do something like this on every cruise.
> Art of the Theme ship tour
> reading on the verandah



I hope we can get it too!  I've been checking whenever I'm in the system--which is quite a bit!  Hopefully by getting on the wait list right away we will get it.

Ahhhh, all excellent activities!  I think you have mentioned all these too, it's helpful to see them all in a list though.   I want to do them all!  I cannot wait to sit on our verandah and stare out at the water...



Poolrat said:


> I cracked up when I got to the bold.   You earned your NY resident status !!!
> I really do hope I helped.  May have to go together and I can point out some of the hidden safety features to make you feel a bit better.  I know it is hard when you had an incident to get over that fear.  I think you can do it.



 That kind of stuff just comes right out of my mouth nowadays!  I don't even think about it!

Oooh, I would LOVE to have you show me the hidden safety features!  Even just knowing there are some seriously makes me feel a *million* times better.  I think I can get over this too, I know I can!  I know it's irrational, and I am a good swimmer, and love the water.  I'm actually, at this moment, with all your words fresh in my memory, looking forward to trying a slide!  I think I'll re-read this all before our cruise.


----------



## disneyfan61

Just got back from our trip so I am trying to get caught up! You know what that is like.

Love the updates. I would rather see DL pics right now as I am very depressed about just coming back from WDW.

Aw Henry was so scared about the rides but then excited when he did it!!

That is too funny about that teenager riding in that cage!! I would never make mine do that. Well maybe he wanted to do it.

Wow it looks so EASY getting to the different parks & back to your resort. That must be heaven!!

Good luck on your apartment hunt & YES you must have a door on your bedroom!! It amazes me when I watch House Hunters (LOVE that show) & no doors!! Especially on the bathroom & bedrooms. I guess that is the OPEN concept.

Loving the updates!

I will hopefully start a new TR in the next few weeks. I have about 1600 pics to go through!!


----------



## monkey30

joining into the fun!

Getting some great ideas for our upcoming trip. I would love to stay at one of the Disneyland resorts, but not yet.... maybe there will be some amazing discount.. YA RIGHT!


----------



## glennbo123

I'm enjoying seeing and learning about Disneyland through your report Brook.  Great job of trip reporting, comparing corn dogs at DL and WDW.  

Your cruise plans look good.  When we were in Nassau in '08, we just kind of walked around a little bit, went through the straw market and bought a couple of things and went back to the ship (Royal Caribbean, not Disney).


----------



## DisMomAmy

Two great updates while I was gone!    I'm really enjoying Disneyland through your eyes.  I can't wait to get out there some day.  How many days do you think are needed to take everything in?  

I love all of your future trip plans too.  You are going to have so much fun on the cruise!!  It's right around the corner!!  

Good luck with your apartment search...  I'm sure that must be very stressful, but as you said, it will all work out.  I can't wait to hear where you end up.


----------



## MEK

Glad you found a place with corndogs!!! 

Henry looks so cute in all his pictures!  What a great age.  I can see why you would want to adopt a 4 year old - its my favorite age!

It is so cool how everything is so close and I enjoyed the walk back to your hotel.  Thanks for all the great details.

Fingers crossed that you got your FP!


----------



## LookinUp

Sorry Henry was feeling poorly. I hope your little man is feeling better.

Congratulations on making such progress on your waterslide phobia! Great coaching, Dr. Pat! 

Finally: Thank you! You are helping me chip away at DH's resolve not to do Disney this year (to save up $ & time for a deluxe-everything trip). I had just told him about Starbucks coming to Disney - & somebody I know  is a huge fan. Then I shared your great corn dog showdown, and that reminder of glorious Disney food opened up another crack in his defenses. For our Indian-food-loving family, it also doesn't hurt that the food court at Art of Animation will have 4 tandoor ovens! Maybe I shouldn't count my chickens just yet, but I'm already thinking another F&W trip. Just in case, I'd better get on ADRs ...


----------



## jenseib

I am so jealous on how much time you are going to have on the ship.  It's gonna be so fun!


----------



## Disneyland_Mama

What a great installment!

The corn dog wagon is fabulous, right?  I rarely get to eat there. 

I think that spot right where Alice and the Teacups meet is my favorite spot in any Disney park.  Is just so whimsical and special. 

 at your "Is that a cat?" line.  The Disneyland cats are famous.  Seriously, they are all over the place.  We've seen them in the shrubs near the trams on almost every visit and last weekend spied on in the bushes near Snow White's Wishing Well.


----------



## brookelizabeth

merbobear said:


> The cruise sounds awesome!  We went to the Bahamas (on a NCL cruise) in 2007, it was beauuuuuuutiful!  Seriously just amazingly beautiful.  One thing that is sooo nice is that it is HOT but there is a great ocean breeze, so you never really feel overwhelmed by the heat.
> 
> A few things about Nassau - we went to the Pirate Museum and I personally was not all that impressed. I would have rather had more time to explore than to be in a rather dark and dreary museum, however it wasn't terrible, just not my preference.  We took a jitney tour around the island, which was wonderful. We got to see so many different sites, and we got out to explore a few places.  We chose that over beach time, however the beaches are supposed to be amazing there, and I'm sure we would have enjoyed that.
> 
> Downtown Nassau is nice during the day, in my opinion. Around dusk it started feeling kind of dangerous, so just keep an eye on your time, you might want to head back onboard when the sun gets close to going down (or explore mid afternoon and then spend more time at the Hilton, depending on what time you are required to be back on the ship).  Be sure to visit the straw markets for souvenir shopping (but again, during the day..it was pretty dicey in there in the evening).
> 
> We truly truly LOVED Nassau and I would love to go back some day.  Just next time I will not stay out in the evening, as we were honestly pretty nervous and high tailed it back to our ship after being approached by pretty aggressive drug dealers on the street.
> 
> OH and conch is the lifeblood of the island...you can eat it, get full (pretty polished) shells, get trinkets and sculptures carved from the shell.  The shells are really pretty.  And get a Kalik beer, the official beer of the Bahamas!



I'm so happy to hear this!!!  I hear so many negative things about Nassau, but I figure there HAS to be some good there!   We will only be there during the day, back on the ship before the sun starts to set, so no worries there.  I really want to walk around a bit and LOVE the idea of a jitney tour!  I have a walking tour saved, but I know Henry wouldn't last too long...but a jitney would be perfect!  Were they just waiting for you as you stepped off the ship?  Perhaps we'll do some of that and a bit of the beach.  Hmmm!

I definitely plan to pick up a shell, maybe a smaller sized one due to our limited space.  I have started collecting shells from every beach we visit!



Native NYer said:


> I'm loving your DLR report!
> Disneyland is just so charming.  Similar to the MK, but still so different.
> The corn dogs look yummy!  And so does the banana.
> We're going to DLR for Christmas and your report is helping me plan!



 for Christmas at Disneyland!  You'll love it!!!



disneyfan61 said:


> Just got back from our trip so I am trying to get caught up! You know what that is like.
> 
> Love the updates. I would rather see DL pics right now as I am very depressed about just coming back from WDW.
> 
> Aw Henry was so scared about the rides but then excited when he did it!!
> 
> That is too funny about that teenager riding in that cage!! I would never make mine do that. Well maybe he wanted to do it.
> 
> Wow it looks so EASY getting to the different parks & back to your resort. That must be heaven!!
> 
> Good luck on your apartment hunt & YES you must have a door on your bedroom!! It amazes me when I watch House Hunters (LOVE that show) & no doors!! Especially on the bathroom & bedrooms. I guess that is the OPEN concept.
> 
> Loving the updates!
> 
> I will hopefully start a new TR in the next few weeks. I have about 1600 pics to go through!!



Welcome back!!!!!

Hopping and going back to your resort at DLR is AWESOME.  It's soooo easy!  That is a huge benefit to Disneyland, in my opinion!

 about open concept!  No door on the bathroom?!  Noooo way!  I did happen to see an episode though where there was no bathroom door on the master.  Weird!  No thanks!  We DO have a door on that room in our current place. 

Looking forward to your TR!



monkey30 said:


> joining into the fun!
> 
> Getting some great ideas for our upcoming trip. I would love to stay at one of the Disneyland resorts, but not yet.... maybe there will be some amazing discount.. YA RIGHT!



Ya, those Disneyland Resort discounts are NOT great.  They are fantastic hotels, but can be soooo expensive!



glennbo123 said:


> I'm enjoying seeing and learning about Disneyland through your report Brook.  Great job of trip reporting, comparing corn dogs at DL and WDW.
> 
> Your cruise plans look good.  When we were in Nassau in '08, we just kind of walked around a little bit, went through the straw market and bought a couple of things and went back to the ship (Royal Caribbean, not Disney).



Thanks Glenn!   I figured I HAD to try the left coast corn dogs!!!

I want to check out the Straw Market too, even though I hear people are really pushy--it's probably like Chinatown here! I also read the rum cakes are very good, so we might have to try for one of those.


----------



## brookelizabeth

DisMomAmy said:


> Two great updates while I was gone!    I'm really enjoying Disneyland through your eyes.  I can't wait to get out there some day.  How many days do you think are needed to take everything in?
> 
> I love all of your future trip plans too.  You are going to have so much fun on the cruise!!  It's right around the corner!!
> 
> Good luck with your apartment search...  I'm sure that must be very stressful, but as you said, it will all work out.  I can't wait to hear where you end up.



I think 3-4 days is pretty good for Disneyland.  You could do 5 and make them really slow, easy days -- or if you go in a peak season you might want 4-5.  We took it really pretty easy and got most everything done that we wanted to in 3.  Only a few things were missed.



MEK said:


> Glad you found a place with corndogs!!!
> 
> Henry looks so cute in all his pictures!  What a great age.  I can see why you would want to adopt a 4 year old - its my favorite age!
> 
> It is so cool how everything is so close and I enjoyed the walk back to your hotel.  Thanks for all the great details.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you got your FP!



4 years old has had it's ups and downs.  It's _definitely_ better than 3.   But that kid does.not.stop.talking!  I know, I know, I should soak it up now because when he's a teen he won't talk to me at all, BUT! geeeeeeez! It ever ends!  




LookinUp said:


> Sorry Henry was feeling poorly. I hope your little man is feeling better.
> 
> Congratulations on making such progress on your waterslide phobia! Great coaching, Dr. Pat!
> 
> Finally: Thank you! You are helping me chip away at DH's resolve not to do Disney this year (to save up $ & time for a deluxe-everything trip). I had just told him about Starbucks coming to Disney - & somebody I know  is a huge fan. Then I shared your great corn dog showdown, and that reminder of glorious Disney food opened up another crack in his defenses. For our Indian-food-loving family, it also doesn't hurt that the food court at Art of Animation will have 4 tandoor ovens! Maybe I shouldn't count my chickens just yet, but I'm already thinking another F&W trip. Just in case, I'd better get on ADRs ...



Thank you! He is feeling better!  Just a 1 day stomach bug, thankfully.  

 LOVE IT!!!!!!  I hope it works out!  If you can book your trip starting in September you'll get free dining too! 



jenseib said:


> I am so jealous on how much time you are going to have on the ship.  It's gonna be so fun!



I am a tad nervous about our sea days and my tendency to get motion sick on a boat, but I bought some bonine the other day.  Hopefully I just won't even notice!  I am REALLY looking forward to all the ship activities though!



Disneyland_Mama said:


> What a great installment!
> 
> The corn dog wagon is fabulous, right?  I rarely get to eat there.
> 
> I think that spot right where Alice and the Teacups meet is my favorite spot in any Disney park.  Is just so whimsical and special.
> 
> at your "Is that a cat?" line.  The Disneyland cats are famous.  Seriously, they are all over the place.  We've seen them in the shrubs near the trams on almost every visit and last weekend spied on in the bushes near Snow White's Wishing Well.



It is fabulous!  We had so many GREAT meals, I'm glad Disneyland has improved it's food in recent years! 

I had NO idea about the Disneyland cats, but yes!  Wait until you read where we saw one!   It totally took us off guard!  Gotta love feral cats.  We have them here in Queens too...everywhere!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Wow, big DL update!!!  Love all of your beautiful photos Brook.


----------



## KatMark

Great updates, Brook (you and your Corn Dogs ). Love how close everything is at DL.

Your plans for the cruise sound great.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I left off after I realized I had made a big mistake.  My plan for the evening was to see World of Color, and our "back-up" day would be 16th, in case something happened tonight where we couldn't see it.

Like forget to get a FastPass. 

So, it's around 3 PM, Henry woke up after I opened the curtains and we gather our things to roll on over to DCA in a random hope there will be FastPasses...after all it IS the slow season...fingers crossed.

Henry had been begging to watch TV in the little TV room every time we passed it, so we let him for a few minutes.  I believe I had to run to the front desk for something...can't recall what! but it worked out.





He looks sleepy still!






Eventually we were out the door!  Going through DTD.





Informational shot - Alamo right on property.  Super easy to get to.





Entering DTD

Despite sorta being in a hurry to get a FastPass, I truly figured they would be gone, so I didn't rush us.  A gal was out with a parrot at the Rainforest Cafe and Henry was very interested, so we stopped for a bit.











We moseyed on...at the gates





It is sorta weird seeing the same entrance as DHS!





This made me think of Cynthia (eandesmom)





Grizzly River Run - a water ride.

The FastPasses are located at the same machines for Grizzly River Run, which is almost directly across from the Grand Californian entrance into the theme park.

And of course they were gone!

All well!  Let's just hope the 16th works out and nothing hinders our plans there!

We decided to make our way back over to Disneyland, we hadn't made it yet to Adventureland or New Orleans Square, or Critter Country.






























I like this one with the Castle in the background!

We went straight into Adventureland and passed by the Tiki Room
























Yes!  Let's ride!

Only...Henry was nervous.  He could not remember the ride from WDW, but we convinced him on.  We were almost to the front and he suddenly remembered the dark part of the Jungle Cruise at WDW and started to wimper.  I couldn't recall, if Disneyland's had a dark part, but I prepared him.  The ride was almost a walk-on, it was so nice that they were still short this late in the day!
















Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

We were soon on our boat, and while I tried to take a few pictures, none would come out, so I just gave up and enjoyed the ride.

Oh wait! A few good ones:




















The backside of water

A few things about the ride are different -- one of them being there was no dark temple!  Henry was SO GLAD!  (and I was too, I would have felt awful for Henry!!)  We all really enjoyed it, even though, most of it is pretty similar.

After the Jungle Cruise we grabbed one FastPass for Indiana Jones, almost right next door, and planned to Child Switch it later.






Walking onward we approached New Orleans Square











This area of the park is completely unique!  And it's beautiful!  The lagoon on the right is for Fantastmic! And Pirates loads under this bridge.  There are "streets" with mardi gras beads and ornate balconies...it's really beautiful just to walk around in!  I'll have more pictures of it later in the trip!





And since the area is a bit smaller, with smaller paths, it feels MUCH more crowded as well!  There are also a few popular restaurants in the area, so that adds to the crowds.
















Wandering around on the streets of New Orleans Square we had found the exit to Pirates of the Caribbean, but not the entrance.  It took a CM or two, and glancing at the map, but we found it!






And again...Henry was scared!  Of Pirates!  One of his FAVORITES!  But, we had brought Ike.  His stuffed dog.  We pulled him out and Henry cuddled up with Ike and bravely marched through the line.  He wanted to ride, but was scared.  He chose to be brave!





So pretty!










During part of the queue you walk past some of the ride

Pirates is SO DIFFERENT!!!!!  It's about twice as long and has several additional scenes, and instead of the queue being in the caves, you float through them.  There are two drops!  WDW's queue is much cooler, BUT, Disneyland's ride is notches above WDW's Pirates!  All the rooms are bigger, and it just feels more immersive, like you are truly in another place and time.  We noticed you could not see the ceiling on the ride, it looked like sky above you -- it was really very, very, VERY cool.  We all loved it!  Even Henry!  (except the drops )  If you are going to Disneyland, do NOT miss Pirates.  It's a whole new ride experience.











Back outside we were in the gift shop and, of course, had to purchase some Pirate Gear!






Henry made his selections and while we were checking out 





Very cool counter!

we experienced another chatty Cast Member.  This time it was a manager asking the CM ringing us up "How's married life?"  Really???  Asking that right in front of us while she's working with us???  She; however, pretty much ignored him, and continued to focus on us.  I thought she should be the manager. 

Once the purchases were completed we just wandering around New Orleans Square.  It was stunning, even in the dark.





The gift shop. 











Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post









The purchases:





A new gun, his previous one had broke, and a light up hook!





Yar!






We walked around a bit to find some dinner, we debated on doing a sit-down in New Orleans Square (walk-up! Can you imagine?! ), but we didn't want to waste the few hours we had left by sitting and eating.  So we continued on.  I remembered reading about Hungry Bear, which was in Critter Country, in the back corner of the park.  Really not too far though...so we went!  And...it was closed!   But, Winnie the Pooh is also back there, so we walked right-on.  










The ride loads outside!  Loved that!

The ride is essentially the same


























But the rooms are bigger, and the sound is better.  Everything seemed brighter and more realistic to me - and the giant story pages were not in the ride, I preferred that.  Overall, the same, but slightly better, in my opinion.

After the ride we came across Rancho del Zocalo, it was open and I had heard it was good - so in we went!  It's a really pretty restaurant! 










Bean & cheese wrap for Henry





Beef burrito for Joe





Beef tacos for me

There is a huge seating area outside, slightly covered











It was tasty and hit the spot.  We were all sitting back and relaxing and suddenly we saw a CAT on the roof of the seating area!  We thought it was hilarious!  About a dozen people ended up gathering around and watching this cat just stare back at us.  Eventually he moseyed on his way.  A couple CMs had spotted him and seemed like they might try to shoo him away from the restaurant.  But, apparently Disneyland has a feral cat problem, I saw a few others throughout the trip too!

After the excitement of the cat wore off, we continued on to Tomorrowland.





















Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

Joe and I decided to Child Switch Space Mountain






We all went up and I got a large piece of red paper as my Child Switch Pass.  Then Joe went onto the ride while Henry and I went off to Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin.


























It's pretty much the same ride...but again...BETTER!  The rooms were again larger, you can hold the guns, rather than them being bolted to the ride vehicle.  They light up and vibrate (like the toy you can buy). The Z's also light up when you hit them!





















Henry's score - which I was amazed at!





Mine





After we defeated Zurg (you can email your picture, but I missed out on this - and the gift shop does not have Zurg behind bars), we quickly glanced through the gift shop and then scurried out to find the exit of Space Mountain to meet Joe for the swap.

Once Joe met us, I took the red paper and went through the exit of Space Mountain.  It was really confusing to know where to go, it just goes on and on and ON.  And a few times there were turns, but nothing was labeled!  I had to keep asking CMs if I was in the right area.  Eventually, I found it and stepped RIGHT on. 

Here is my pic...






WHOA!  The ride seemed faster, longer and smoother.  The track seemed different, it whipped me around more -- it was a BLAST!  I swear I almost wet my pants from screaming so much!  It was so different...yet so familar!

I met the boys back over at Buzz Lightyear and was able to snag their picture!











Drug the kid through the gift shop again...





Made it without purchasing anything!

Next we headed back to Adventureland







 to use the Indiana Jones FastPass.  We went up to Child Switch it, and I got a big yellow paper this time and Joe went in!















See the blur of Henry headed in?  That boy loves him a gift shop!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post















This is cheaper here, isn't it?  $6.95 at WDW if I recall...















Soooo soft and cuddly!  Henry begged for one and at first I resisted...










Candy is cheaper too!





Oh ya!





I was thinking of MeMom!






Can you tell we were in there for a long time???

Well, that FP didn't save Joe ANY time.  He was gone for well over 20 minutes and the park closed while Henry and I waited!  Just before the shops closed, I let Henry pick out a toy.  He had been such a trooper in waiting for so long.  To my amazement he didn't select the cuddly pillow pet, he chose a Phineas & Ferb toy (pic below).

Eventually Joe got back, it was fine, I knew we'd be back in Disneyland for my chance to ride and Henry and I had a very good time at the gift shop.  Joe said it was awesome, and warned me not to sit on the end seats...

We walked out of the park,





Not Casey's Corner!











stopped for a few minutes to admire the windows






























In 1989 a new gold age of Disney animation began with the premiere of The Little Mermaid.  The animated windows created for The Little Mermaid included detailed figures sophisticated animation and for the first time music.  Within the next few years, windows at the Emporium mesmerized viewers with miniature dimensional scenes from Disneys Beauty and the Beast, The Lion King, and Aladdin.

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post




























































In the late ‘60s, the Emporium began the tradition of creating animated windows inspired the latest Disney film release.

Many of the original figures from these beloved displays have been restored dan returned to Main Street to enchant a new generation.

And they did.  Henry and I totally lost ourselves in those windows, we gazed and in pointed out details to each other, recalling the scenes from the movies.  Eventually Joe pulled us away from the windows and we continued on...


























Back through DTD










Lots of live entertainment in DTD




This guys was really impressive!

And back through the Grand Californian





Almost home!









The front entrance






Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

Back in the hotel room we relaxed a bit and played with Henry's new "Robo Dog"









Bill & Rupert, ready for bed.

A few more room pictures...









Our view - the ferris wheel during World of Color

And...Henry wasn't the only one to find something at the gift shop. 




I love this bag and use it all the time!  It was one of those "Buy $20 and get this for $15" type of "deals".

Better picture of the gun and hook:





I also did a room video tour, I don't believe I have posted that yet, so here it is!

Video: Paradise Pier Room Tour (7 minutes, 6 seconds)

Up Next: On-Site Resort Guest Perk!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Looking at your pictures makes me regret not looking into a Disneyland vacation more thoroughly. I've really enjoyed the WDW/Disneyland comparisons.


----------



## onelilspark

I didn't like DL's Buzz ride as much as the MK!  Mostly because I can max out my score at the MK and couldn't at DL.  Evened the playing field...

I like the hook Henry got.  Every time Geoff or I mention Pirates we make a hook with our index finger and say "arghhh."  It'd be fun to have a real hook around the house!


----------



## KatMark

What a fun update. Pirates sounds really great (I'll have to ask Andy if he was able to do it while he was there in January). I love Henry's hook.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Wowser, I cant believe you pack so much into a day!  I really have got to try me a corndog when we get to Disney.


----------



## jenb1023

All caught up!  Phew!  Ready for more!  Love all of the details and photos so far!


----------



## BMC423

Your TR is really making me want to go to DL. I've always thought about it for one day... but your comparisons make it sound really cool!

I love those windows... I awwed at the computer when I saw the Beauty and the Beast one. Funny that you mentioned the price of the cars at Disney because I was just mentioning to John that we will probably be bringing back some of those cars this year. Michael has all started a hot wheels collection is constantly asking for more!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Holy cow, that was quite the update!

I totally agree about the Disneyland versions of Buzz Lightyear and Pirates of the Caribbean.  They are by far better than WDW's.  I keep saying how I wish they would refurbish the WDW Buzz to be like the one at Disneyland.  I loved how you could hold them and the vibrating.   The first time we went to Disneyland was right around the time of the 50th anniversary, when Space Mountain was getting the refurb but we were able to ride it on our second trip.  I seem to remember it being faster but there weren't as many drops.  I'm not really a fan of the new California Adventure entrance.  I thought the giant letters and murals were cool.

LOL, that is so weird about the cat.  I guess that's what happens when it's so close to the "real" world?


----------



## Caretames1

I have to say, you do do a wonderful TR! I can almost picture myself there!

Henry was so brave, Kadence is 8 and is still a big chicken


I really love all the photos of the windows and the figures of the movies! I would have just stared and stared. You did a great job capturing them! They look magical!


----------



## MEK

Wow - It's so interesting to read about your comparison of the rides.  I am shocked at how many your actually preferred in DL.  

I must say I really hope I get a chance to visit DL one of these years.  It really looks like a wonderful adventure.  

Henry looks like he is having a blast!

Lovely, detailed pictures!


----------



## merbobear

brookelizabeth said:


> I'm so happy to hear this!!!  I hear so many negative things about Nassau, but I figure there HAS to be some good there!   We will only be there during the day, back on the ship before the sun starts to set, so no worries there.  I really want to walk around a bit and LOVE the idea of a jitney tour!  I have a walking tour saved, but I know Henry wouldn't last too long...but a jitney would be perfect!  Were they just waiting for you as you stepped off the ship?  Perhaps we'll do some of that and a bit of the beach.  Hmmm!
> 
> I definitely plan to pick up a shell, maybe a smaller sized one due to our limited space.  I have started collecting shells from every beach we visit!



We had pre-booked a tour through the cruise line (though it was a local guy that was our driver/tour guide).  One thing to watch for is CRAZY drivers.  Not like NY crazy drivers though...like straight out of an action movie with a hint of death wish!  NO one stops for pedestrians.  Or they didn't while we were there.  Plus it was nice to have a tour guide.

This excursion is similar to what we did http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...s/nassau/nassau-forts-and-junkanoo-discovery/
I remember visiting the 2 forts and the Queen's Staircase (really beautiful), but instead of the Junkanoo exhibit, our tour included the Pirate Museum.

I would 100% definitely visit the Bahamas again.  Sometimes when it's cold and rainy or snowy out here, I can close my eyes and pretend that I still feel that warm island breeze!


----------



## disneyismyheart247

wdwgirl03 said:


> Holy cow, that was quite the update!
> 
> I totally agree about the Disneyland versions of Buzz Lightyear and Pirates of the Caribbean.  They are by far better than WDW's.  I keep saying how I wish they would refurbish the WDW Buzz to be like the one at Disneyland.  I loved how you could hold them and the vibrating.   The first time we went to Disneyland was right around the time of the 50th anniversary, when Space Mountain was getting the refurb but we were able to ride it on our second trip.  I seem to remember it being faster but there weren't as many drops.  I'm not really a fan of the new California Adventure entrance.  I thought the giant letters and murals were cool.
> 
> LOL, that is so weird about the cat.  I guess that's what happens when it's so close to the "real" world?



Regarding the cats, it has nothing to do with outside influences. The cats at Disneyland are there for a reason. They're kept backstage, but they sometimes sneek out onstage and they're seen by the guests. Perfectly normal, just as how you'd see a duck walking around the park.


----------



## wdwgirl03

disneyismyheart247 said:


> Regarding the cats, it has nothing to do with outside influences. The cats at Disneyland are there for a reason. They're kept backstage, but they sometimes sneek out onstage and they're seen by the guests. Perfectly normal, just as how you'd see a duck walking around the park.



Ohhh, OK.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## loveysbydesign

OMG...what a fabulous update! Praying we'll get to DL next year!


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

Whew!  I am finally caught up over here!  I was farther behind than I thought!

Looks like you guys had a great time!  Some of the stuff seems so similar to WDW and some of it totally different.  Seems like most of the attractions though are a  little nicer than the WDW versions.  I love the boat ride into the whale's mouth, and the submarine thing looked really cool although I don't think I could handle riding that.  I've heard about that one before but had no idea that it was a real submarine!

Sorry Henry was afraid of everything.  We went through a phase like that with DD as well.  What was fine last year was now terrifying???  I think that is normal though.  It seems to me that when they are really young, they are so ignorant to danger that nothing scares them.  But as they get older and realize that you can get hurt and there are bad/scary things in the world, then they tend to be more reserved.  The good thing is that they also eventually learn that everything is going to be ok!  So there's hope!  Who knows, by the next trip, he may already be moving out of that phase. 

I hated to hear that the CMs were not as professional there as they are in WDW.  To me, the CM at Disney are what make it so grand and special.  If they ever lose the quality of their employees, it won't be the same. 

Good luck with your move!  I know that must be a very stressful process in the city.  I hope the perfect place comes available and that Joe gets his new job!   I know all about that waiting game and it isn't fun.

Your cruise plans sound fantastic!!!  I want CC for my birthday!  I think you made the right choice by not booking anything for that day too.  There is plenty to see and do on the islnad without a lot of planned activities.  We really enjoyed the snorkeling there and will probably do that again, but other than that, I am happy holding down a hammock!  

Your Bahamas excursion sounds nice too.  Very affordable in comparison with other stuff that's offered.  I suppose you booked that yourself and not through Disney?  I don't recall reading about that one on the DCL web site.  We fell in love with Blue Lagoon island and would love to go back there for just a beach day, but I think I'll look into your idea before making a decision.  Can't wait to hear what you think of the cruise!


----------



## monkey30

reading your TR is making me super excited for the trip in September! I just look at it and remember all the fun we had there. 

We are already having a hard time trying to convince my middle son (he will be 7 next month!) to go on any of the darker rides.  He is terrified of the dark, so I like the idea of having his fave stuffed dog in the back pack, I think it will help ease him mind a bit!


----------



## Woth2982

Another great update! I have read about the cat thing. I guess ages ago they put them on Tom Sawyers Island to help get rid of the rats that infested the island due to food being left there! Your update is making me long for California so bad! Only 4 more months!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Great update Brook!  Wow, you got a lot packed in.  I love how much Henry adores the gift shops.  What a cutie!  

Bummer on missing a couple things but hopefully you had time to go back and do them.  And if not?  That just is a great excuse to plan another trip!  lol!


----------



## disneyismyheart247

wdwgirl03 said:


> Ohhh, OK.  Thanks for sharing!



Sure, no problem!


----------



## PirateKate

Those window displays are so cool!  I would have spent a lot of time looking at them, too.  

I think seeing a cat in the park would be interesting.  Random animal Disney sightings are always kind of fun.


----------



## claryche

You talking about Pirates and Space Mt, is so making me want to go to Disneyland more and more and sooner and sooner.  I haven't been able to get Logan on SM at Disneyworld, because of the seating,  but I'm sure he would love it at Disneyland.

Awesome report so much information.


----------



## jenseib

I have heard that many rides there are better at DL....Priates being one of them. I do hope to get there and try it out.

I am loving al lthe pictures...I can picture myself walking there with you.

Those windows were so cool. Did they move?  I would be standing there for hours...if my family let me.


----------



## brookelizabeth

mickeystoontown said:


> Looking at your pictures makes me regret not looking into a Disneyland vacation more thoroughly. I've really enjoyed the WDW/Disneyland comparisons.



Maybe next year!   It really is a fantastic place, but it's much SMALLER than WDW, so adding in outside attractions to make a full-blown vacation is the way to go.



onelilspark said:


> I didn't like DL's Buzz ride as much as the MK!  Mostly because I can max out my score at the MK and couldn't at DL.  Evened the playing field...
> 
> I like the hook Henry got.  Every time Geoff or I mention Pirates we make a hook with our index finger and say "arghhh."  It'd be fun to have a real hook around the house!



 Does the DL one not have the hidden secrets like WDW?  The only way I max out my score on Buzz is when it stops...which happens almost every ride! 

That hook is fun - it has a few different light up modes from just normal and glowing to crazy annoying blinking.  I think it was only like $5 too!



KatMark said:


> What a fun update. Pirates sounds really great (I'll have to ask Andy if he was able to do it while he was there in January). I love Henry's hook.



It is REALLY REALLY good!  I really enjoyed Pirates, it's so much more immersive.



Pinkgirl said:


> Wowser, I cant believe you pack so much into a day!  I really have got to try me a corndog when we get to Disney.



We were up and going on our first day!  But, it really didn't feel like we did too much honestly.  That break in the afternoon was wonderful.  I still can't believe I made it with hardly any sleep...all that Disney excitement kept me going!



jenb1023 said:


> All caught up!  Phew!  Ready for more!  Love all of the details and photos so far!



Hopefully more coming today!



BMC423 said:


> Your TR is really making me want to go to DL. I've always thought about it for one day... but your comparisons make it sound really cool!
> 
> I love those windows... I awwed at the computer when I saw the Beauty and the Beast one. Funny that you mentioned the price of the cars at Disney because I was just mentioning to John that we will probably be bringing back some of those cars this year. Michael has all started a hot wheels collection is constantly asking for more!



Disneyland IS really cool!  We just LOVED it.  In ways, even a bit more than WDW!  But, I'll get to that in the wrap up....eventually.   Watch for those $100 fares to LAX or LGB and goooooo!

Henry is just like that with the cars too.  He doesn't even play with them that often, but just likes making them into a parking lot and looking at them all or count them!  Or shoot them off the table...!



wdwgirl03 said:


> Holy cow, that was quite the update!
> 
> I totally agree about the Disneyland versions of Buzz Lightyear and Pirates of the Caribbean.  They are by far better than WDW's.  I keep saying how I wish they would refurbish the WDW Buzz to be like the one at Disneyland.  I loved how you could hold them and the vibrating.   The first time we went to Disneyland was right around the time of the 50th anniversary, when Space Mountain was getting the refurb but we were able to ride it on our second trip.  I seem to remember it being faster but there weren't as many drops.  I'm not really a fan of the new California Adventure entrance.  I thought the giant letters and murals were cool.
> 
> LOL, that is so weird about the cat.  I guess that's what happens when it's so close to the "real" world?



When I started that update I did NOT expect it to get that long.   It took forever! 

I wish they would refurb WDWs to be like DLs too!  It was so fun!  I always wondered why the toy Buzz gun lit up and buzzed...now I know!

I really wish I could have seen the old DCA entrance.  It looked really cool with the Golden Gate Bridge and the letters.  I do think the area is going to look FANTASTIC overall once it's complete though...



Caretames1 said:


> I have to say, you do do a wonderful TR! I can almost picture myself there!
> 
> Henry was so brave, Kadence is 8 and is still a big chicken
> 
> 
> I really love all the photos of the windows and the figures of the movies! I would have just stared and stared. You did a great job capturing them! They look magical!



They were magical!  I was completely engrossed in each window, slowly moving through them.  They were so beautiful!!  I usually don't even pay much attention to things like that, but they really caught my eye!


----------



## brookelizabeth

MEK said:


> Wow - It's so interesting to read about your comparison of the rides.  I am shocked at how many your actually preferred in DL.
> 
> I must say I really hope I get a chance to visit DL one of these years.  It really looks like a wonderful adventure.
> 
> Henry looks like he is having a blast!
> 
> Lovely, detailed pictures!



We ended up preferring quite a few of the rides in Disneyland actually!  But, I'll save more of those details for the wrap up...when I get there...hopefully in less than 9 months. 

Overall, it was a FANTASTIC vacation.  Very different than WDW, but the change was really good.  We will definitely be going back!



merbobear said:


> We had pre-booked a tour through the cruise line (though it was a local guy that was our driver/tour guide).  One thing to watch for is CRAZY drivers.  Not like NY crazy drivers though...like straight out of an action movie with a hint of death wish!  NO one stops for pedestrians.  Or they didn't while we were there.  Plus it was nice to have a tour guide.
> 
> This excursion is similar to what we did http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...s/nassau/nassau-forts-and-junkanoo-discovery/
> I remember visiting the 2 forts and the Queen's Staircase (really beautiful), but instead of the Junkanoo exhibit, our tour included the Pirate Museum.
> 
> I would 100% definitely visit the Bahamas again.  Sometimes when it's cold and rainy or snowy out here, I can close my eyes and pretend that I still feel that warm island breeze!



What did you think of the Pirate Museum?  We are thinking of doing that as well since Henry is pirate crazy! 



disneyismyheart247 said:


> Regarding the cats, it has nothing to do with outside influences. The cats at Disneyland are there for a reason. They're kept backstage, but they sometimes sneek out onstage and they're seen by the guests. Perfectly normal, just as how you'd see a duck walking around the park.



I'm guessing they deal with mice and rats since they are in a large city, having cats around makes sense!  That's why our neighbor has one too...gotta love NYC. 



loveysbydesign said:


> OMG...what a fabulous update! Praying we'll get to DL next year!



Thanks!  I already miss it.  I don't see next year happening, but perhaps the year after.



RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> Whew!  I am finally caught up over here!  I was farther behind than I thought!
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time!  Some of the stuff seems so similar to WDW and some of it totally different.  Seems like most of the attractions though are a  little nicer than the WDW versions.  I love the boat ride into the whale's mouth, and the submarine thing looked really cool although I don't think I could handle riding that.  I've heard about that one before but had no idea that it was a real submarine!
> 
> Sorry Henry was afraid of everything.  We went through a phase like that with DD as well.  What was fine last year was now terrifying???  I think that is normal though.  It seems to me that when they are really young, they are so ignorant to danger that nothing scares them.  But as they get older and realize that you can get hurt and there are bad/scary things in the world, then they tend to be more reserved.  The good thing is that they also eventually learn that everything is going to be ok!  So there's hope!  Who knows, by the next trip, he may already be moving out of that phase.
> 
> I hated to hear that the CMs were not as professional there as they are in WDW.  To me, the CM at Disney are what make it so grand and special.  If they ever lose the quality of their employees, it won't be the same.
> 
> Good luck with your move!  I know that must be a very stressful process in the city.  I hope the perfect place comes available and that Joe gets his new job!   I know all about that waiting game and it isn't fun.
> 
> Your cruise plans sound fantastic!!!  I want CC for my birthday!  I think you made the right choice by not booking anything for that day too.  There is plenty to see and do on the islnad without a lot of planned activities.  We really enjoyed the snorkeling there and will probably do that again, but other than that, I am happy holding down a hammock!
> 
> Your Bahamas excursion sounds nice too.  Very affordable in comparison with other stuff that's offered.  I suppose you booked that yourself and not through Disney?  I don't recall reading about that one on the DCL web site.  We fell in love with Blue Lagoon island and would love to go back there for just a beach day, but I think I'll look into your idea before making a decision.  Can't wait to hear what you think of the cruise!



I think you are exactly right about the "scared phase".  I am hoping Henry grows out of it quickly and enjoys thrills rides.  I wouldn't ride roller coasters until I was a teen.  Since Joe and I are both riders, I imagine he'll try them sooner rather than later though.

I was thinking of you the other day with the job/waiting game - I recall you guys going through that just before your cruise.  I have a feeling our situation will end similarly to yours considering how long it's been.  We shall see!  Regardless, we WILL have a better future home, larger and with doors!! 

Yes, we booked the Hilton on our own, it's not a Disney excursion.  So there is some risk.  But, I have heard they are quite flexible about cancelations/moving dates too.  Their pool is small, and so is their beach, but I'm sure it will be large enough for us.  Being that it's walking distance, I am looking forward to exploring the city a bit too.  I almost booked Blue Lagoon, thinking of your experience there.   I know we would love it!  I think we'll likely do that on a future cruise, I DEFINITELY want to swim with the dolphins at some point, but want to be sure Henry is clearly out of the scared stage first.



monkey30 said:


> reading your TR is making me super excited for the trip in September! I just look at it and remember all the fun we had there.
> 
> We are already having a hard time trying to convince my middle son (he will be 7 next month!) to go on any of the darker rides.  He is terrified of the dark, so I like the idea of having his fave stuffed dog in the back pack, I think it will help ease him mind a bit!



 It will be September before we know it!  I wish I could say we were going back in September too!  Ahhhhh, just thinking about DL makes me miss it so much!

The stuffed dog did help a LOT.  A Disney friend of mine also suggested putting a glow stick tied to their belt loop, so on the dark rides he can lift it up and still see a bit, and your face, without distracting anyone.  I am going to take this idea with me for our one day next month in WDW (during the cruise) and hope it helps.



Woth2982 said:


> Another great update! I have read about the cat thing. I guess ages ago they put them on Tom Sawyers Island to help get rid of the rats that infested the island due to food being left there! Your update is making me long for California so bad! Only 4 more months!



Ah!  My guess on the rats was correct!  Makes complete sense.  Rats are hard to get rid of in a bit city too.

Time will fly by before your trip!!!!



Lovemy3babes said:


> Great update Brook!  Wow, you got a lot packed in.  I love how much Henry adores the gift shops.  What a cutie!
> 
> Bummer on missing a couple things but hopefully you had time to go back and do them.  And if not?  That just is a great excuse to plan another trip!  lol!



We did do a lot in our days!  But it all felt very relaxed at the same time.  That is one of the huge benefits about Disneyland.  It is smaller, and easier.

We did go back to Disneyland on our last full day and were able to get a few more things covered...but still have a few outstanding To Do's, so another trip is necessary! 



PirateKate said:


> Those window displays are so cool!  I would have spent a lot of time looking at them, too.
> 
> I think seeing a cat in the park would be interesting.  Random animal Disney sightings are always kind of fun.



They were really beautiful. Generally I don't even notice the Main Street window displays, but these really caught my eye!

It was hilarious to see the cat!  Totally unexpected and entertaining!



claryche said:


> You talking about Pirates and Space Mt, is so making me want to go to Disneyland more and more and sooner and sooner.  I haven't been able to get Logan on SM at Disneyworld, because of the seating,  but I'm sure he would love it at Disneyland.
> 
> Awesome report so much information.



It really is very nice that the seating is side-by-side at DL, it makes those little first timers so much more at ease I'm sure!  The ride is just smoother too, which is helpful.  I hope you are able to get out to Disneyland sometime soon!  It's a totally different vacation experience, but equally as wonderful!



jenseib said:


> I have heard that many rides there are better at DL....Priates being one of them. I do hope to get there and try it out.
> 
> I am loving al lthe pictures...I can picture myself walking there with you.
> 
> Those windows were so cool. Did they move?  I would be standing there for hours...if my family let me.



The rides are just slightly better in some ways...the bigger rooms make it feel more immersive.  Everything seems brighter and cleaner - I never thought of WDWs rides (except Peter Pan!) as needing a cleaning, until I saw Disneyland's.

Perhaps they will have an AEP. Wouldn't that be fun???

And yes! The characters did move!  They were beautiful!


----------



## MotoWifey185

Ok I am finally all caught up. GREAT updates! Henry is just tooo cute.  I really love looking at all of your pictures (you take soo many more than I ever do, but wish I did!!!). It is nice to see Disney from a not-so-frequent visitor's perspective. One day when my DF and I get out to WDW I'll feel the same way.

I really appreciated the tour of the room video. When DF and I were there in April touring all of the hotels to pick the perfect one for our honeymoon, we got to PPH just in time for check in, and they had no time for a tour. We got a very detailed tour of the GCH though and I was thrilled about that. I am so looking forward to more!


----------



## ladylyons

Enjoying your trip report.  It is fun to compare the similarities and differences between Disneyland and WDW but Disneyland will always be my favorite due to it being my first experience with a Disney park when I was five weeks old!!    And of course my numerous trips since then.

Pirates and Buzz are also big favorites in our house due to the fact I have a 5 year old DS, 3 year old DD and a 19 month old 19 DS (who sings It's a Small World even though he's not really talking yet!!).  We went though the scared phase with our oldest DS but it wasn't with the rides it was with the characters.  We now have grown past that fear thank goodness!!  Hopefully Henry does too!!

Buzz does have some secret tips and one of the one's I remember the most is to hit the target when it's lit up.  You'll also score more when you hit the harder to hit targets when they are lit up.

Nemo can get a little claustrophobic but it is fun to be on an actual submarine and see some of the kids (oh who am I kidding and my) favorite characters.  We have done the observation room.  You just walk up to the CM's at the entrance to the ride and ask if it's available and if it is they'll let you in.  I found it to be a really great spot to nurse my kids when they were younger.  The older one's got to experience the ride and I had a nice quiet, cool place to nurse the baby.

When I was 15 and went on my first trip to WDW I was told by one of the CM's that the drop on Pirates at Disneyland Paris had the longest drop out of all the Pirates, followed by Disneyland then WDW had the shortest drop.  Mind you this info is almost 20 years old so it may have changed when the other parks were built.  The other fun fact we were told was the speed on Space Mountain was the fastest at Disneyland Paris followed again by Disneyland and WDW was the slowest (can't remember the actual speeds right now).  Again this info is all 20 years old so again it could have changed.

Henry is a cutie and love all the fun pictures you've taken.  Glad to see you guys really enjoyed DL and can't wait to go back.  Sorry he's not a thrill rider but hopefully he'll grow into them.  Now if my DS had his way we'd live on BTMRR and Splash Mountain!!

Oh and during the busier times of the year (like Christmas week) you will see more handler's with the Characters with more of a defined line and they will shut them down once it gets close to the time for the character to leave.  I got lucky one year by being the last family to meet Jack Skellington!!  That's what I got for being in the right area at the right time and talking to his handler (for a good 15 - 20 mins in between her answering other guests questions) and she told me when she'd be shutting the line down.  I was waiting for my DH and DS to get back from Tom Sawyer's Island and he had the camera!!!  Luckily he made it in time!

Can't wait to read more about your trip and see what else you got to experience.  And to read your comparisons about both DL and WDW.  My last trip to WDW was rained out in May 2009 and I'm still working on getting that do over trip, now to get airfare to a manageable expense since we'll be paying for 5 seats this time instead of 3.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Today is Friday, January 13.

We woke up at 6 AM, feeling refreshed and ready to go...again, being on east cost time, while on the west coast is the BEST!  I had slept VERYYYYYY well!

We had a slow morning eating some breakfast in the room and watching cartoons.






We slowly wandered over to Disney's California Adventure via the Grand Californian entrance around 8:30 AM.  





We LOVE the palm trees!





DVC cool old car and Mrs. Holy Carppers I have White Legs!










The Grand Cali has some outside hallways, you have to walk through the lobby and into one of the outside hallways to get to the DCA entrance.  Along the way is the Storytellers restaurant.  The character breakfast was happening, it was fun to see the action.





One of the pools - I believe there are three

For Disney Resort Guests DCA opens at 9:15 AM (45 minutes before general opening), so you can obtain a World of Color FP, ride Soarin' and the Little Mermaid and then be at the rope for the dash to Toy Story Mania.  A nice little perk for on-site guests!  I have heard of off-site guests doing this as well, but they generally _do_ check your IDs....

When we arrived we were the second family in line!





See the turnstiles back there?

Instead of staying put we deciced to wander and check out some things at the GC.  We didn't care to be first, we just wanted those World of Color FastPasses!

White Water Snacks - Quick Service


































Pretty typical Disney menu, with typical Disney prices

Of course Henry wanted a snack!





Dried fruit crisps...that he ate about 3 of. 

We moseyed back to the line around 9 AM and there were only about 8 families in line.  So we hopped into the left line, about 4 or 5 families back, went through the bag check and pretty soon they started to let us in...except guess what???


The trunstile didn’t work AGAIN!  



It was absurd!  And when I turned around to see if we could hop into the other line, it was suddenly CRAZY long, so we couldn't even hop into it! 

What are the chances?!  We just told everyone around us that it was our fault. 

Eventually we were in and we were able to secure these beauties with no problem.





The FP machine is literally steps inside the GC gate, you can't miss it!

We made our way over to Soarin’ and found a line out the door






After a few minutes of standing there and not moving we found out they were down and they weren't sure when they would be up, so instead of waiting in line, we decided to just grab some FPs and head to Little Mermaid.  We only wanted to ride Soarin' for Henry, we knew it was essentially the same ride otherwise.





This land is called Golden State










Single Rider!  I wish there was this option at WDW.

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post






We headed back around, past the GC entrance and were aiming for Paradise Pier, where The Little Mermaid is located.





Had to stop for a pic with the giant grizzly!





This is also part of the Golden State land










Approaching Paradise Pier - we loved this area!  So pretty!





Here it is!  A total walk-on!










Shells in the cement





It's a beautiful building!  The one side was under construction, as you can see on the left side of this pic










Omnimover

We boarded our clamshell and off we went!















This scene is really fun - EVERYTHING is moving!  It's the "Under the Sea" song scene










The ice cream cone hair.  I have read several discussions about her hair here...and I have to agree...it doesn't look great.  It's okay, and passable, but not great.  I wonder if it will be changed for WDW.































Overall we liked the ride.  I cannot say it was the best dark ride I've ever been on, but it was good.  The animatronics are really pretty impressive...Ariel doesn't look like a real human, but she looks like a real cartoon -- if that makes sense?  One thing I didn't like was between the scenes there are just some cheapish looking random "sea" props that you go past.  It wasn't very themed.  The "Under the Sea" room is a LOT of fun, and the definite highlight of the ride for me!  It will be interesting to see if WDW gets the EXACT same ride at DL, or if there will be some slight adjustments.

After our journey under the sea, we joined the crowd at the rope, waiting for the dash to Toy Story Mania!










Looking back at the beautiful building

Up Next: Perusing Paradise Pier.


----------



## ClaireW

Despite being up and about for rope-drop this update still sounded like you had a nice relaxed start to your day  Getting up and ahead of the crowd makes such a difference - something we're taking advantage of whilst our girls are little and lively 



ladylyons said:


> When I was 15 and went on my first trip to WDW I was told by one of the CM's that the drop on Pirates at Disneyland Paris had the longest drop out of all the Pirates, followed by Disneyland then WDW had the shortest drop.  Mind you this info is almost 20 years old so it may have changed when the other parks were built.  The other fun fact we were told was the speed on Space Mountain was the fastest at Disneyland Paris followed again by Disneyland and WDW was the slowest (can't remember the actual speeds right now).  Again this info is all 20 years old so again it could have changed.



The drop at DLParis is definitely longer than WDW so I'm sure you're right. And I can definitely tell you that SM in DLParis is fast - I'm not a great thrill ride person so the speed and the loop was more than enough for me 
I do remember DH thinking that after the DLP version, SM in WDW seemed a bit tamer when he rode it for the first time back in 2005.


----------



## jwwi

Isn't that entrance into DCA the greatest?  So close to the park.  We stayed at GCH for 5 nights in July of 2010.  I loved the convenience to the park.  Sometimes at night I would walk over to just do Soarin one more time!  The chairs by the pool are so comfortable, a perfect place to relax mid day.  But the best was being able to see WOC from our balcony.  It was a side view, so I couldn't see the video on the water wall, but everything else was great.  I can't wait to get back to see carsland when it opens.
PPH looks very nice, and so close to everything too.  Henry is so cute, and seems to be enjoying your trip.  I love the pictures of him jumping on the bed!  Loving your DL trip report!


----------



## tiggrbaby

The Little Mermaid ride looked really cute!


----------



## blessedby3

Love the Pictures from Little Mermaid!  I cant wait to try that out at WDW one day.  I just love looking at all the pictures of you guys strolling around the DL area.  I love that picture of the Ferris Wheel.  Im not a fan of them, but Love the picture!


----------



## claryche

Strange question.  I'm assuming from your posts that you have to have a fastpass for the World of Color.  Is that true?  Is there a reason why they do the fastpasses, instead of just waiting in line like you have to do for Fantasmic.  Just wondering, I can't wait to see more about the World of Color because I really know nothing about it.  And wow 10am opening, that seems so late.  I know it's only an hour after 9am, but it seems late.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Great update!!  We loved the early entrance feature for on site guests!  It was fun to come in from that side and wander around the empty park areas.  I agree with you about Little Mermaid.  Very glad to experience it with no line, as later in the day, it had quite the line when we were there (just opened).  I would've been really disappointed had I waited a long time for it.  It was also great to be at the rope for the mad dash to TSM.  Can't figure why they didn't make that a Fastpass attraction.  That line builds fast.  
Loving your photos.


----------



## annmarieda

I was so far behind!!  So many great updates.  You are totally making me want to go to DL.  I just wish that I could do it for less pp than I can WDW.    Yesterday I priced out a 4 night with airfare park tickest and the cheapest good neighbor hotel... it was the same as the 9 night package I have at a moderate with dinning and parkhoppers for WDW. (no air fare though)

I so miss New Orleans Square.  It is one of my favorite parts of DL.  I guess Pirates is another part.  

I have yet to see World of Color...so i can't wait to read your review.

The Little Mermaid ride looks cute.  That also was not there the last time I went.


----------



## ladylyons

ClaireW said:


> The drop at DLParis is definitely longer than WDW so I'm sure you're right. And I can definitely tell you that SM in DLParis is fast - I'm not a great thrill ride person so the speed and the loop was more than enough for me
> 
> I do remember DH thinking that after the DLP version, SM in WDW seemed a bit tamer when he rode it for the first time back in 2005.



I noticed that too when we went to DLP in Sept 2004.  Now to find a way to get back there too!!  We only had a few hours when we went because I didn't plan like I should have.  We were trying to fit it in during our last minute trip to Paris over a 4 day weekend.  The things you can do when you don't have little one's yet!!


----------



## Native NYer

Brook, I love your report!  Disneyland is so magical!
What did you think of the DLH vs. GCH?  We're going for Christmas and are tryin to solidify our plans.


----------



## KatMark

I want to go to Disneyland just to do the Little Mermaid!!!! 

Great update, Brook, it all looks terrific.


----------



## wdwgirl03

The Little Mermaid ride looks so great-I can't wait for it to open at WDW.

It's so strange seeing the Mickey on the Fun Wheel (I think that's what it's called these days...) now instead of on California Screamin.


----------



## brookelizabeth

MotoWifey185 said:


> Ok I am finally all caught up. GREAT updates! Henry is just tooo cute.  I really love looking at all of your pictures (you take soo many more than I ever do, but wish I did!!!). It is nice to see Disney from a not-so-frequent visitor's perspective. One day when my DF and I get out to WDW I'll feel the same way.
> 
> I really appreciated the tour of the room video. When DF and I were there in April touring all of the hotels to pick the perfect one for our honeymoon, we got to PPH just in time for check in, and they had no time for a tour. We got a very detailed tour of the GCH though and I was thrilled about that. I am so looking forward to more!



Glad my room tour helped!  If it were my honeymoon I would likely choose either the Disneyland Hotel because it's refurb is breathtaking, OR the Grand Californian because it is the most awe-inspiring due to it's size...and being IN the park is pretty stinkin' cool. 

We took SO many pictures this trip!  I couldn't believe it when we got back!  But, I'm really glad we did, it helps me remember what we did since I am not the best note taker!



ladylyons said:


> Enjoying your trip report.  It is fun to compare the similarities and differences between Disneyland and WDW but Disneyland will always be my favorite due to it being my first experience with a Disney park when I was five weeks old!!    And of course my numerous trips since then.
> 
> Pirates and Buzz are also big favorites in our house due to the fact I have a 5 year old DS, 3 year old DD and a 19 month old 19 DS (who sings It's a Small World even though he's not really talking yet!!).  We went though the scared phase with our oldest DS but it wasn't with the rides it was with the characters.  We now have grown past that fear thank goodness!!  Hopefully Henry does too!!
> 
> Buzz does have some secret tips and one of the one's I remember the most is to hit the target when it's lit up.  You'll also score more when you hit the harder to hit targets when they are lit up.
> 
> Nemo can get a little claustrophobic but it is fun to be on an actual submarine and see some of the kids (oh who am I kidding and my) favorite characters.  We have done the observation room.  You just walk up to the CM's at the entrance to the ride and ask if it's available and if it is they'll let you in.  I found it to be a really great spot to nurse my kids when they were younger.  The older one's got to experience the ride and I had a nice quiet, cool place to nurse the baby.
> 
> When I was 15 and went on my first trip to WDW I was told by one of the CM's that the drop on Pirates at Disneyland Paris had the longest drop out of all the Pirates, followed by Disneyland then WDW had the shortest drop.  Mind you this info is almost 20 years old so it may have changed when the other parks were built.  The other fun fact we were told was the speed on Space Mountain was the fastest at Disneyland Paris followed again by Disneyland and WDW was the slowest (can't remember the actual speeds right now).  Again this info is all 20 years old so again it could have changed.
> 
> Henry is a cutie and love all the fun pictures you've taken.  Glad to see you guys really enjoyed DL and can't wait to go back.  Sorry he's not a thrill rider but hopefully he'll grow into them.  Now if my DS had his way we'd live on BTMRR and Splash Mountain!!
> 
> Oh and during the busier times of the year (like Christmas week) you will see more handler's with the Characters with more of a defined line and they will shut them down once it gets close to the time for the character to leave.  I got lucky one year by being the last family to meet Jack Skellington!!  That's what I got for being in the right area at the right time and talking to his handler (for a good 15 - 20 mins in between her answering other guests questions) and she told me when she'd be shutting the line down.  I was waiting for my DH and DS to get back from Tom Sawyer's Island and he had the camera!!!  Luckily he made it in time!
> 
> Can't wait to read more about your trip and see what else you got to experience.  And to read your comparisons about both DL and WDW.  My last trip to WDW was rained out in May 2009 and I'm still working on getting that do over trip, now to get airfare to a manageable expense since we'll be paying for 5 seats this time instead of 3.



I hope Henry grows past this scared phase too...I'm curious to see how he will react during our one day at WDW next month.  He talks big now of all the rides, but we'll see!   I am going to clip a glow stick to his belt, or keep it in my bag, for the dark rides, just in case.  I think that will help some and not distract any other guests.

I figured Disneyland would have to have lines and handlers at certain points of the year, it would be just too dangerous with those Christmas crowds I'm sure!  It was neat to see them just wandering around though, it really brought an extra touch of magic in a way.

I hope your next trip pans out soon!  5 seats on a plane...YIKES.  That price tag cannot be pretty! 



ClaireW said:


> Despite being up and about for rope-drop this update still sounded like you had a nice relaxed start to your day  Getting up and ahead of the crowd makes such a difference - something we're taking advantage of whilst our girls are little and lively
> 
> The drop at DLParis is definitely longer than WDW so I'm sure you're right. And I can definitely tell you that SM in DLParis is fast - I'm not a great thrill ride person so the speed and the loop was more than enough for me
> I do remember DH thinking that after the DLP version, SM in WDW seemed a bit tamer when he rode it for the first time back in 2005.



We really did take it easy the entire trip - we were up early, and got a lot done, but it was at such a relaxed pace.  I think the size of the park and the closeness of our hotel really contributed to that.

I will have to keep that in mind for DLP!  We hope to go in 2014, fingers crossed it works out!



jwwi said:


> Isn't that entrance into DCA the greatest?  So close to the park.  We stayed at GCH for 5 nights in July of 2010.  I loved the convenience to the park.  Sometimes at night I would walk over to just do Soarin one more time!  The chairs by the pool are so comfortable, a perfect place to relax mid day.  But the best was being able to see WOC from our balcony.  It was a side view, so I couldn't see the video on the water wall, but everything else was great.  I can't wait to get back to see carsland when it opens.
> PPH looks very nice, and so close to everything too.  Henry is so cute, and seems to be enjoying your trip.  I love the pictures of him jumping on the bed!  Loving your DL trip report!



Thanks for reading!!!!   And yes, LOVE that entrance into DCA!  Such a nice little "hidden gem" for Resort Guests.  I know they have started doing similar things at DHS at WDW, with the "non-rope drop" park opening and opening the gates about 15 minutes early to avoid the stampede to TSM.  I think they should do this for Resort Guests, such a nice perk.

I can't wait to get back to Disneyland...just your comments of going into the park at night, and watching World of Color from your balcony has me dreamin'...!



tiggrbaby said:


> The Little Mermaid ride looked really cute!



It really is!  I look forward to riding it in WDW!  



blessedby3 said:


> Love the Pictures from Little Mermaid!  I cant wait to try that out at WDW one day.  I just love looking at all the pictures of you guys strolling around the DL area.  I love that picture of the Ferris Wheel.  Im not a fan of them, but Love the picture!



I am NOT a fan of ferris wheels either...I hate them actually.   But....that update coming soon.


----------



## brookelizabeth

claryche said:


> Strange question.  I'm assuming from your posts that you have to have a fastpass for the World of Color.  Is that true?  Is there a reason why they do the fastpasses, instead of just waiting in line like you have to do for Fantasmic.  Just wondering, I can't wait to see more about the World of Color because I really know nothing about it.  And wow 10am opening, that seems so late.  I know it's only an hour after 9am, but it seems late.



Yep, you have to have a FastPass for the WoC.  It's not linked to the rest of the system though, so you can still get FPs for the rides.  It's more like a ticket, to reserve your spot.  While I don't know for sure, I am thinking they don't have a line up like Fantastmic because there isn't space for it.  The area you stand in for WoC is between the water and the Little Mermaid ride (I hope I have a shot of it later....), and each side you can enter from opens up into a walkway to get to the Paradise Pier section of the park.  So big crowds waiting there would cause a HUGE bottle neck.

10 AM is pretty late!  And that's the normal time... I have a client going in June and it's 10 AM too despite the crowds being a bit heavier.  Even on June 15-when they open Cars Land, it opens at 10 AM.  The first character breakfast is only 20 minutes before park opening too.  Kinda nice for the non-Rope Drop family...but we are Rope Droppers on the West Coast! 



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Great update!!  We loved the early entrance feature for on site guests!  It was fun to come in from that side and wander around the empty park areas.  I agree with you about Little Mermaid.  Very glad to experience it with no line, as later in the day, it had quite the line when we were there (just opened).  I would've been really disappointed had I waited a long time for it.  It was also great to be at the rope for the mad dash to TSM.  Can't figure why they didn't make that a Fastpass attraction.  That line builds fast.
> Loving your photos.



Ya, i wouldn't wait too terribly long for the Little Mermaid either.  It's a bit like Finding Nemo at Epcot.  It's cute, and nice, but nothing I would wait forever for.  In a few years, I'm sure it will have similar lines as Nemo has now since it loads quickly and isn't "blow me away" good.

I was a bit surprised to find out there was no FP at TSM in DL too.  It's a pretty slow loading ride so I think the FP would be helpful.  But, without the FP I guess the line rarely gets above 20 minutes-or so, except when the park is packed, so that is nice.  Most people are willing to wait 20 minutes for a ride.  Sometimes the FP line takes that long at WDW! 



annmarieda said:


> I was so far behind!!  So many great updates.  You are totally making me want to go to DL.  I just wish that I could do it for less pp than I can WDW.    Yesterday I priced out a 4 night with airfare park tickest and the cheapest good neighbor hotel... it was the same as the 9 night package I have at a moderate with dinning and parkhoppers for WDW. (no air fare though)
> 
> I so miss New Orleans Square.  It is one of my favorite parts of DL.  I guess Pirates is another part.
> 
> I have yet to see World of Color...so i can't wait to read your review.
> 
> The Little Mermaid ride looks cute.  That also was not there the last time I went.



Yes, Disneyland can be pretty expensive - depending on your airfare.  And their discounts are never as good as WDWs.  What dates were you looking at?

I can almost give you a play by play with my pictures of the World of Color. 



ladylyons said:


> I noticed that too when we went to DLP in Sept 2004.  Now to find a way to get back there too!!  We only had a few hours when we went because I didn't plan like I should have.  We were trying to fit it in during our last minute trip to Paris over a 4 day weekend.  The things you can do when you don't have little one's yet!!



I really look forward to experiencing DLP!  I hope it works out for 2014.  We will need a LONG vacation though, I need to do Germany and DLP and want plenty of time in each! 



Native NYer said:


> Brook, I love your report!  Disneyland is so magical!
> What did you think of the DLH vs. GCH?  We're going for Christmas and are tryin to solidify our plans.



Thanks!!!   That is a tough call...the DLH is STUNNING.  It really is!  The rooms are amazing, it's so fresh - and it has this wonderful classic Disney feel, but it's modern.  It's done sooooo well!  The GCH feels more like a WDW Deluxe, it's HUGE and overdone in a wonderful way.  The rooms are much smaller (DLH rooms are BIG!), but they are beautiful.  The perk of being able to just stroll down to DCA is a nice one, plus if you have a theme park view, you can see World of Color from your balcony and tune it in on your TV.

Thinking about it more, if I could do Club Level DLH, I would do that over GCH.  But, not sure I would do a regular hotel room over GCH....except that room size...!

I'm no help. 



KatMark said:


> I want to go to Disneyland just to do the Little Mermaid!!!!
> 
> Great update, Brook, it all looks terrific.



 Your wait for WDW is almost over!!!  I think the WDW building outside and queue are going to be AMAZING to set the scene and feel for the ride!  I can't wait to see all that.



wdwgirl03 said:


> The Little Mermaid ride looks so great-I can't wait for it to open at WDW.
> 
> It's so strange seeing the Mickey on the Fun Wheel (I think that's what it's called these days...) now instead of on California Screamin.



I'm really looking forward to seeing the outside of the building and the queue with all the waterfalls and such.  It's going to be beautiful.

Isn't that funny?  They have the sun on California Screamin' and the Mickey face on the Fun Wheel!


----------



## okw19

I just stumbled upon your TR and am all caught up! I'm a WDW girl myself, and love seeing DL through the eyes of another WDW lover. I'm so glad to have found a detailed DL TR, and I cannot wait to read more!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I left off as we were standing at Paradise Pier, waiting for the rope to drop and the park to officially open.

Well, lookee here...I spy with my little eye....a second breakfast!





A strategically placed coffee cart right next to the Paradise Pier Rope Drop.  Good job.

It didn't take us long before we were standing in line there instead of at the rope!






























The crowd.  And beautiful palm trees!





We all shared a muffin - and Joe and I got coffee.

We quickly devoured it and a minute later...we were off!





5,823 people all headed for the same exact ride!










This way!





Where is this ride?!?!  Guam?!?!










Rock & Roll!  I am running with the bulls!!!!





Are we there yet?!?!

Yep. We are.

The line.






Where did all these people come from?!?!

All well!

It moved very quickly - I think it ended up being about 10 minutes in line, it never stopped moving.





I finally got to see Mr. Potato Head, even though we didn't get to interact with him.





The queue is boooooring compared to WDW's!  It's also open-air, which is nice to let in that beautiful California weather!





It loads outside





Game on!





For my fellow geeks.





While cute, it has less of a immersive feel.  I like being one of Andy's Toys.





He remembered just what to do and started to practice his "shooting sounds".





My score (Henry rode with Joe)





Joe and Henry's

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

And...that means...I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!





I did a triple-take when I saw this come up!  I was shocked!  And I let out a big "WHOOP WHOOP!" followed by a "Whatever!" from the other side. 

Overall, it’s essentially the exact same ride as WDW, except it loads outside and the rooms are bigger inside.  You travel along in your little cart for a long distance between the scenes.  I prefer DHS’ because of this - the less whipping in those little cars the better, IMO!!  I don't like how that ride whips you around.

We left the ride and walked through the exit ramp...which if I remember correctly was really looooong, and had stairs!





It was meant to feel like you were in Andy's house.





Andy's house also has a gift shop.

We went over to swap on California Screamin' (the roller coaster), but it was down...and so were the FP machines.  So, we just made a mental note to come back later.






Next was the ferris wheel.  











Ugh.

I HATE ferris wheels!  Send me on the highest roller coaster, I can take flips and drops and scream with delight...but ferris wheels?  Little buckets that go a million feet in the air, held to a circle with a few bolts?!?!  What?! 

But, much to my surprise, Henry had been requesting this non-stop since he saw it out of our hotel room window the first night.  I had to do it.  It was now time.

There was a choice for swinging buckets, or stationary.  There was NO STINKIN' WAY I would step foot on those swinging buckets!!!  So stationary it was. 

As we approached the ride Henry started to express his fear-but we could tell he was only scared because I was.  And I do believe this is when he first said "No way Jose!" which made Joe and I crack up!  I had _no_ idea where he got this saying, and it became the saying of the trip!  After Joe and I laughed at him saying it, he said it about every 8 minutes. At the moment it relieved both my tension; and therefore Henry's, and we were soon on a bucket sailing up into the sky.





Look.  We are having fun.  Really, we are. He he he.

We slowly ascended up...and my nerves left me and I started to relax and ENJOY it.  We all enjoyed it!  It provided some great views!





Cars Land!
















The ride moves very slowly (which I LIKED!) and you only go around once to load all the passengers, and then one more full rotation...then they unload.  So, unless it's really important to you, do NOT wait in line long for this, it's just not worth it.

Even though I did enjoy the ride, I was pretty happy to be back on land.  We continued to walk the Pier, skipping right over the Silly Symphony Swings.  NO THANK YOU!!!






Again, a little chair flying high into the air attached to a spinning circle with a few bolts?!??!  No way Jose!  However, for those of you without crazy height/flimsy feeling ride issues, they do have tandem swings - which is perfect for curious but timid little ones.





I thought this was cute.

Henry then spied Jumpin’ Jellyfish, so that’s just where we went.  It's a ride that takes you up, then bounces you up and down - like a Kid Tower of Terror, except it's not in a haunted hotel, and you go up only a few stories instead of 13.  You know, similar to ToT...

I was a bit surprised he wanted to do this one, it seemed “scary” for a little one going up so high, but I guess he doesn’t share his Momma’s fear of heights, he just doesn’t like the dark!





He was very happy that he was tall enough!

And of course, he wanted to ride with me, when I would have been happy to sit this one out.





The ride

He was not scared AT ALL.






I on the other hand...was a bit nervous.  But, mind over matter-this was a KID RIDE, I could DO IT.





Views from a jellyfish
















Jumpin' Jellyfish was a HIT!  Henry LOVED it.

And I survived. 

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

By this time, it was 11 AM and we were hungry.  But Henry just wanted a snack, NOT lunch.  We tried to convince him to lunch, but he insisted on a snack, so I gave in-it wasn't worth the battle.  We’d find lunch for Joe and I, and a snack for Henry!

We walked the rest of Paradise Pier and nothing struck our interest enough to stop.  It's a nice area, but the rides are a bit "meh" for Disney, in my opinion.  There is Goofy's Sky School, which is just a kiddy roller coaster, the swings, Jumpin' Jellyfish and the Golden Zephyr - which is a rocket that spins around a pole basically.   The whole thing just feels cheapish - like a carnival.  And I guess it's supposed to have that feel, considering there are games of the Boardwalk and things like that...but....I don't know, it was just lacking.  If you have time, explore that area, but otherwise, just skip it.  You aren't missing anything except some pretty views.





The cement here is part of the area where you stand for World of Color.

We were soon next to the Little Mermaid again (Paradise Pier is like a big loop on the other side of the lagoon), 





Looking right - you can see the swings, and the big red tower with "Paradise Pier" on it is the Golden Zephyr.

and we went into the Pacific Wharf area of Golden State - which is a small area with a bunch of Quick Service restaurants that also will let out into Buena Vista Street when it's complete and is adjacent to A Bugs Land.










That is the walkway we went down to get to Toy Story Mania -- Pacific Wharf is another walkway nearby that also goes over the lagoon.





The bridge to Pacific Wharf.





And, as you can see, Pacific Wharf will also be a gateway into Cars Land.





NO ONE was there yet!





Fun picture opportunity





Close-up

We took a look at the choices and decided to go for the Pacific Wharf Cafe, I had remembered reading it was good, and the moment we stepped inside we knew it was the right choice.





I remember seeing the sourdough bread from other TRs.





Aren't those cute?  They were for sale!  I believe they were $7.  I wanted one, but figured it would go back before we got back to NYC.

We took a look over the menu and I knew right away I wanted soup in a sourdough bread bowl.  I was looking to figure out what kind of snack I should get Henry when I saw that a box of SNACKS was a choice for a Kids Meal!  I couldn't believe it!!  It was those new-ish "Power Packs" that they have for kids in various places around WDW too.  Henry was THRILLED.  It was all his favorite items in one box.  Not really a meal, but not just a junky snack either.  It was perfect!

The Cast Members working here were SOOOOOO nice!  They loved on Henry, asked him all sorts of questions and were just so fun.  It was definitely a magical moment just hanging out in there ordering, talking with them.  No pressure of a line waiting behind us, we just chatted away.  When a few of them found out we lived in New York City, they asked a bunch of questions about it all.  They were amazed at people living IN the city (Manhattan) - where as in L.A. most people desire to live in the suburbs versus the city-core.  We soon had our food and found a seat outside.  If I remember correctly, there is only outdoor seating in Pacific Wharf - its a bit like an outdoor food court with restaurants around it, and seating in the middle.





Mine - corn chowder.





Joe's turkey sandwich





Henry's box of snacks.





Joe and Henry's dessert.

The food was all VERY good.  The sourdough bread was deeeeeelish!

While we ate, music started up!




They were from the nearby Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill and were very good!

The area:













































After our bellies were full, we aimed for the Hollywood Pictures Backlot.

Up Next: Two Words, Chicken Nuggets!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Lovin this update!


----------



## jenb1023

Great update!  Love all of the photos!  my DH is not a fan of ferris wheels either - especially ones with open sides that aren't caged in.  Love TSMM - good job beating Joe!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Oh yikes, ferris wheels freak me out too Brook!  I feel like I could lean forward and just topple out.  

Your food looks yummy!  I love sourdough bread.  YUM!


----------



## basketkat

I got SO far behind!!! But I am all caught up!!! Good to know about the FP for World of Color! I had no idea!


----------



## lovegrumpy

I so hope we go this summer but a house comes first. Dh did say we could do WDW if we didn't do Disneyland. So there is hope I'll do one this summer.


----------



## tiggrbaby

OMG I thought I was the only coaster diva afraid of the Ferris Wheel!  Glad I'm in such good company.


----------



## ladylyons

Mickey's Fun Wheel is a big NO for me.  My loving DH will normally take all 3 kids on it while I do single rider on California Screamin and while he does California Screamin I take the kids on King Tritan's Carousel that is right there.

We love TSMM!!  My DS and DD would stay on it all day long if they could.  They also love to just sit and watch Mr Potato Head.  That is one thing we like that he is outside and anyone can see him.  We did get to interact with him one year when our DS was sitting there talking to him and said something to us like "Isn't it bad when the kids will listen to a spud but not his parent's." It was actually pretty cute.  We also got to see him take his ear out and then proceed to drop it.  OOPS!!!

We don't do much in Paradise Pier either mainly Calif Screamin and TSMM.  My DS can't wait to go on Goofy's Sky School and we don't know why.  Only has about another inch to go and he'll finally get to ride.

Love hearing someone's elses take on one of our favorite places to go.  Can't wait to read more.


----------



## claryche

Isn't it amazing how our kids feed off our fears, without us even expressing the fear.  My DH hates TOT and my DS can tell it and keeps him from enjoying it, but he is getting better, my DS that is.  I'm glad that everything worked out with Henry and you both enjoyed the ferris wheel.  

Amazing how many people all headed towards TSM, but yet only a 10 minute wait.  Do you think it loads faster than at Disney World?  Still can't believe that there is no fastpasses for it.  It just makes you wonder why the long waits at Disney World and the shorter waits at Disneyland.  It can't just be the crowd total, but I have been to HS on some low crowd days and still see a huge wait.  Just wonder.  

I love that Mickey bread and the snack lunch is kinda cool.  It's actually what my son eats for most of his lunches at school.  He won't do sandwiches, except grilled cheese, not to school lunch friendly.  So he typically does a snacky lunch.  So he would probably love that lunch there.  

It looks so empty there.  I was wondering, I know you talk about Joe taking some pictures, but do you take most of them?  Because there are so many I don't know how you do it.  It's amazing, I love them.


----------



## jwwi

Yum, that corn chowder in the bread bowl is so good.  How cute that Henry was able to get his meal of snacks, just what he asked for too!


----------



## glennbo123

brookelizabeth said:


> Andy's house also has a gift shop.





You mean yours doesn't?  Mine feels like it does....seems like I'm always paying for _something_ whenever I come or go.

Good info. in this chapter Brook.  I knew almost nothing about Paradise Pier.


----------



## Caretames1

The ferris Wheel is one of the only rides anywhere, where I don;t get motion sickness! 

I would have loved the see the view! 


TSM's queue did seem  lacking. I guess I just love the WDW version so much. 


2nd breakfast and 1 box full of snacks! Sign me up!


----------



## KatMark

What a great update, Brook.

Mark would have taken one look at that Ferris Wheel and people would have seen something they NEVER see my husband do -- . run! And I don't mean to the Ferris Wheel, but far, far away. We tried to get him on the one at Navy Pier and he told me if I made him do it he would divorce me! 

I'm with you on those swinging things put together with a bolt here or there...NO thank you.

I love Henry's "snack pack" -- too darn cute. And that Mickey Sourdough bread is just adorable (and I love sourdough bread).


----------



## tinkerbell60

I am so enjoying your trip report!  Your lunch looked wonderful!!!  I agree with you on the Ferris Wheel - I don't know if I could even handle the stationary car though - lol!

Toy Story looks soooooo different!  Maybe that is one ride WDW has over DL since it seems like everything else is better in California!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Ummmm, NO WAY JOSE to the ferris wheel!  I can't believe you got on that darn thing.   Combine the fact that I'm scared of heights and I'm a sissy, no amount of begging could have gotten me on it.


----------



## brookelizabeth

okw19 said:


> I just stumbled upon your TR and am all caught up! I'm a WDW girl myself, and love seeing DL through the eyes of another WDW lover. I'm so glad to have found a detailed DL TR, and I cannot wait to read more!



::  Thank you for reading! It was one of my main goals to really share Disneyland through the eyes of a WDW Vet.  I wanted to share details, and little tips and tricks I learned - hopefully helping others for their future Disneyland trips! 



loveysbydesign said:


> Lovin this update!



I had fun writing this one...



jenb1023 said:


> Great update!  Love all of the photos!  my DH is not a fan of ferris wheels either - especially ones with open sides that aren't caged in.  Love TSMM - good job beating Joe!



The cage DEFINITELY helped my fear, when they are open and the cars rock back and forth so much...oh my word!  NOOOOO WAYYYYYY!  The funny thing is, when I was a teenager, I loved the ferris wheel!  Our town fair sometimes had those double ones and I LOVED it!  I have no idea when that changed...

I could not believe it when I beat Joe.  I don't think I have ever beat him in TSM.  Buzz yes, because I can see the laser light (he can't due to his eye condition), and I know some secrets!



Lovemy3babes said:


> Oh yikes, ferris wheels freak me out too Brook!  I feel like I could lean forward and just topple out.
> 
> Your food looks yummy!  I love sourdough bread.  YUM!



I'm glad I'm not alone in my fear of the ferris wheel!  It helped that it moved really slowly and provided some sneak views of Cars Land. 



basketkat said:


> I got SO far behind!!! But I am all caught up!!! Good to know about the FP for World of Color! I had no idea!



I've been trying to update more since we are leaving in 20-some days and I have quite a few more days to go!   I have a feeling it won't get done anyway.

And your welcome about the FP!  You can also reserve a meal that is a "package" to get a WoC reserved spot, I'll explain this in my update that includes the WoC pictures since we ended up in that location despite not having the package! 



lovegrumpy said:


> I so hope we go this summer but a house comes first. Dh did say we could do WDW if we didn't do Disneyland. So there is hope I'll do one this summer.



Yay!!!  A house is important, Disneyland will still be there!  And this summer will be craZy with Cars Land just opening.



tiggrbaby said:


> OMG I thought I was the only coaster diva afraid of the Ferris Wheel!  Glad I'm in such good company.



 I'm glad I'm in good company too!  Joe always thinks it's funny that I'm scared of the ferris wheel and swings, but will ride just about any coaster!



ladylyons said:


> Mickey's Fun Wheel is a big NO for me.  My loving DH will normally take all 3 kids on it while I do single rider on California Screamin and while he does California Screamin I take the kids on King Tritan's Carousel that is right there.
> 
> We love TSMM!!  My DS and DD would stay on it all day long if they could.  They also love to just sit and watch Mr Potato Head.  That is one thing we like that he is outside and anyone can see him.  We did get to interact with him one year when our DS was sitting there talking to him and said something to us like "Isn't it bad when the kids will listen to a spud but not his parent's." It was actually pretty cute.  We also got to see him take his ear out and then proceed to drop it.  OOPS!!!
> 
> We don't do much in Paradise Pier either mainly Calif Screamin and TSMM.  My DS can't wait to go on Goofy's Sky School and we don't know why.  Only has about another inch to go and he'll finally get to ride.
> 
> Love hearing someone's elses take on one of our favorite places to go.  Can't wait to read more.



That is a great plan of attack with the ferris wheel and California Screamin'!  I like it!  I don't think I realized they had Single Rider for CS...I am almost positive we used FastPass instead...hmmm!  But we did do a similar method with King Triton's carrousel as well. 

I like how they have Mr. Potato Head outside too, it brings a nice atmosphere to the area!



claryche said:


> Isn't it amazing how our kids feed off our fears, without us even expressing the fear.  My DH hates TOT and my DS can tell it and keeps him from enjoying it, but he is getting better, my DS that is.  I'm glad that everything worked out with Henry and you both enjoyed the ferris wheel.
> 
> Amazing how many people all headed towards TSM, but yet only a 10 minute wait.  Do you think it loads faster than at Disney World?  Still can't believe that there is no fastpasses for it.  It just makes you wonder why the long waits at Disney World and the shorter waits at Disneyland.  It can't just be the crowd total, but I have been to HS on some low crowd days and still see a huge wait.  Just wonder.
> 
> I love that Mickey bread and the snack lunch is kinda cool.  It's actually what my son eats for most of his lunches at school.  He won't do sandwiches, except grilled cheese, not to school lunch friendly.  So he typically does a snacky lunch.  So he would probably love that lunch there.
> 
> It looks so empty there.  I was wondering, I know you talk about Joe taking some pictures, but do you take most of them?  Because there are so many I don't know how you do it.  It's amazing, I love them.



It is amazing how kids can sense our fears!  I always try to be brave so Henry can make his own decision, but it rarely works! 

I think they might have had part of the queue roped off at first, so the line appeared longer than what it was.  But, overall, a FastPass does make a longer standby line since the CMs have to let in the FP holders - the standby has to just wait.  If WDWs TSM had no FP, we'd likely see 30 minute waits, or so.  And I KNOW sometimes DHS has a big wait posted, but you go inside and there is NO one there!  I haven't experienced that myself, but have seen many reports of that on TRs.  So, it's worth a peek on a slow DHS day, even if the time says longer!

Most trips I do hold the camera, but this time I knew we'd need a "navigator" and I can see signs and such, whereas Joe wouldn't be able to, so he did most of the camera work this time.  I was constantly saying "Get a picture of that!" or "Give me the camera a sec!"   I wanted to be sure to capture it all so I could show the atmosphere of the park, since so many of my regular TR readers haven't been there yet.  Joe did an awesome job at capturing it!  He is a shutterbug just like me.  The camera NEVER gets put away on our trips!



jwwi said:


> Yum, that corn chowder in the bread bowl is so good.  How cute that Henry was able to get his meal of snacks, just what he asked for too!



It was sooooo yummy!  I ate every single bite!

And isn't that funny about him getting snacks???  I just laughed, it's amazing how many little things like that work out for him in life!



glennbo123 said:


> You mean yours doesn't?  Mine feels like it does....seems like I'm always paying for _something_ whenever I come or go.
> 
> Good info. in this chapter Brook.  I knew almost nothing about Paradise Pier.



 True, true!  It does feel like a gift shop in here...plus toys in EVERY SINGLE ROOM!  Now if someone could come shopping at my gift shop and pay me to take them away...




Caretames1 said:


> The ferris Wheel is one of the only rides anywhere, where I don;t get motion sickness!
> 
> I would have loved the see the view!
> 
> 
> TSM's queue did seem  lacking. I guess I just love the WDW version so much.
> 
> 
> 2nd breakfast and 1 box full of snacks! Sign me up!



I can understand the motion sickness from the ferris wheel!  I get it too on ones that go faster - the sudden drop and then lift back up is what does it for me.  This one moves really slowly though, so it wasn't bad at all.

Ya, TSM just wasn't quite as cute inside.  I really enjoy all the fun props and things at WDWs!  It really feels like you have become a toy!



KatMark said:


> What a great update, Brook.
> 
> Mark would have taken one look at that Ferris Wheel and people would have seen something they NEVER see my husband do -- . run! And I don't mean to the Ferris Wheel, but far, far away. We tried to get him on the one at Navy Pier and he told me if I made him do it he would divorce me!
> 
> I'm with you on those swinging things put together with a bolt here or there...NO thank you.
> 
> I love Henry's "snack pack" -- too darn cute. And that Mickey Sourdough bread is just adorable (and I love sourdough bread).



 I am in good company here with several people who don't do ferris wheels!  I thought I would be alone, since they are generally seen as a tame ride.  And you understand the bolt/swinging things!!  It just freaks me out!  I have crazy visions flying off the thing! 



tinkerbell60 said:


> I am so enjoying your trip report!  Your lunch looked wonderful!!!  I agree with you on the Ferris Wheel - I don't know if I could even handle the stationary car though - lol!
> 
> Toy Story looks soooooo different!  Maybe that is one ride WDW has over DL since it seems like everything else is better in California!



I was proud of myself for trying the stationary car!  And it really wasn't too bad once we were going since it was short (and I knew that), and it moved slooooowly.  The views into Cars Land helped distract me too. 

There are a couple more things that WDW has better I think too...I think WDWs Ariel is going to be better overall with the queue, plus, there are a few more things.  Stay tuned!


----------



## brookelizabeth

mickeystoontown said:


> Ummmm, NO WAY JOSE to the ferris wheel!  I can't believe you got on that darn thing.   Combine the fact that I'm scared of heights and I'm a sissy, no amount of begging could have gotten me on it.



That is just how I felt!  But Henry had been asking for two days, so I had to suck it up for my baby!   The fact that I knew it was a short ride, and it was in a cage helped calm me a bit, but I was shaking as we walked down the ramp!

But, even if Henry had begged for the swings I would have said NO WAY JOSE! Joe would have had to do that one.  The swings are the worst to me!


----------



## rdkeim

Thanks for posting the picture of the Alamo facility in DTD! I just changed our car rental to Alamo - it will be so convenient to get on our way to San Diego. You are really helping me plan for our trip in October!


----------



## monkey30

I guess I had better Suck it up as well as I am sure my oldest will want to go on the ferris wheel. I am like many here, heights... no way Jose!!LOL


----------



## tinacaplan

Well, I am ever so slooooowly working my way through your TR which I somehow got really far behind on.    I am loving it!  It is so cool to notice all the things that are different between the parks.  I always wonder why some parks have certain rides and others do not.  Especially why WDW doesn't have most of what the other parks have, especially given the size of WDW.  

Your pictures are amazing as always and Henry is too cute!  Glad to know that Max isn't the only preschooler who is afraid of things like the dark.  Our last trip, Max developed a fear of birds.  What???  

I will be reading more!


----------



## Maddie2

Hello!    New reader here!  I am really enjoying your TR and reliving our own trip to Disneyland/January 2011.  Henry is a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e!!!  

I'm not much of a ride girl, but our two teenage boys spur me on to do more than I would otherwise - hence my spin on the Silly Symphony Swings.  A mere glance at them made my stomach queasy ... but guess what, I LOVED THEM!  In fact, since there wasn't a line when we were there, we rode them 3 times in a row!  So, so freeing and just oh, so fabulous.  Yes, really!   

I read that you are from MN.  What part?  I am from SD and lived near Mpls for a bit back in the late 80's and also in NYC for a summer (Bayside, Queens and then Carroll Gardens, Brooklyn & worked in Manhattan).  

Can't wait to read more!  BTW, I had the broccoli cheese soup/breadbowl .... yum!!!


----------



## SheaBear

Hi there! It's been a long time since I've commented on one of your TRs but when you started talking about the ferris wheel I started laughing. I had one of the worst experiences on the ferris wheel.

I am horribly afraid of ferris wheels, but I figured I was in Disneyland for my first time ever (2004) with some of my best friends for a Senior Trip and when was that chance going to come again. So they convinced me to get on and they did a wonderful job of keeping me occupied from looking at the ferris wheel. They said things like " don't look at it, you'll only scare yourself" Now I tell you that I didn't look at it at all. We load a car and we start going around and the car starts moving.... yup they put me on one of the moving cars. That thing rocked back and forth so much I thought I was about to lose my life. It was terrifying.  Here I am a 18 yr old girl screaming like a 5 year old that just saw the boogyman. NEVER AGAIN WILL I STEP ONTO A FERRIS WHEEL BECAUSE OF DISNEY!

Also I have been reading your trip report and I have read all about you guys taking your cruise.... I just realized however that you are on the cruise right before us. You will be heading off the ship as I get ready to board. I have never been so excited to cruise as this one cause I don't have to take a plane to FL. Yahooo for NYC!


----------



## MEK

Great update!

I am really enjoying all the pictures.  The lay-out of the park is very interesting.  The views from the ferris wheel are amazing.  I'm so glad you didn't chicken out.

Your lunch looks yummy and what a great idea - snacks in a box.  I love that.

Henry is so cute in all his pics!


----------



## brookelizabeth

rdkeim said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of the Alamo facility in DTD! I just changed our car rental to Alamo - it will be so convenient to get on our way to San Diego. You are really helping me plan for our trip in October!



 Your welcome!  I figured that might be useful info for everyone!  It is right across from the Disneyland Hotel, and also very close to Paradise Pier, on the edge of DTD - you will find it with no problem!



monkey30 said:


> I guess I had better Suck it up as well as I am sure my oldest will want to go on the ferris wheel. I am like many here, heights... no way Jose!!LOL



 I'm a bit surprised there are so many of us that don't like the ferris wheel!  It isn't too bad though, it goes very slowly.  Those fast ones are the worst!



tinacaplan said:


> Well, I am ever so slooooowly working my way through your TR which I somehow got really far behind on.    I am loving it!  It is so cool to notice all the things that are different between the parks.  I always wonder why some parks have certain rides and others do not.  Especially why WDW doesn't have most of what the other parks have, especially given the size of WDW.
> 
> Your pictures are amazing as always and Henry is too cute!  Glad to know that Max isn't the only preschooler who is afraid of things like the dark.  Our last trip, Max developed a fear of birds.  What???
> 
> I will be reading more!



I started out slowly posting, but now that I'm caught up on the DIS, I've been posting more!  Plus, I have my cruise coming up, I gotta get moving on this! LOL

That is a good question about why WDW doesn't have the same rides...it all boils down to bucks I assume.  Of course, when they clone rides it's cheaper, but even still... I would love to see a few things from DL make it over though!

Oy! A fear of birds at WDW!   They are, of course, EVERYWHERE!



Maddie2 said:


> Hello!    New reader here!  I am really enjoying your TR and reliving our own trip to Disneyland/January 2011.  Henry is a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e!!!
> 
> I'm not much of a ride girl, but our two teenage boys spur me on to do more than I would otherwise - hence my spin on the Silly Symphony Swings.  A mere glance at them made my stomach queasy ... but guess what, I LOVED THEM!  In fact, since there wasn't a line when we were there, we rode them 3 times in a row!  So, so freeing and just oh, so fabulous.  Yes, really!
> 
> I read that you are from MN.  What part?  I am from SD and lived near Mpls for a bit back in the late 80's and also in NYC for a summer (Bayside, Queens and then Carroll Gardens, Brooklyn & worked in Manhattan).
> 
> Can't wait to read more!  BTW, I had the broccoli cheese soup/breadbowl .... yum!!!



::  Thank you for reading and your sweet words about Henry! 

Oh wow!  Good job on the swings!  I could see myself sucking it up _maybe_ when Henry is older and wants to do them.  Maybe.  But I still think I'd be a-freakin' throughout the ride!  They really terrify me...!

Yep! I am from Chicago originally, but grew up more in Minnesota - southeastern near Rochester.  Then moved to Central MN-St. Cloud area.  We now live in Astoria!  I used to live in Cobble Hill, Brooklyn before I was married though!



SheaBear said:


> Hi there! It's been a long time since I've commented on one of your TRs but when you started talking about the ferris wheel I started laughing. I had one of the worst experiences on the ferris wheel.
> 
> I am horribly afraid of ferris wheels, but I figured I was in Disneyland for my first time ever (2004) with some of my best friends for a Senior Trip and when was that chance going to come again. So they convinced me to get on and they did a wonderful job of keeping me occupied from looking at the ferris wheel. They said things like " don't look at it, you'll only scare yourself" Now I tell you that I didn't look at it at all. We load a car and we start going around and the car starts moving.... yup they put me on one of the moving cars. That thing rocked back and forth so much I thought I was about to lose my life. It was terrifying.  Here I am a 18 yr old girl screaming like a 5 year old that just saw the boogyman. NEVER AGAIN WILL I STEP ONTO A FERRIS WHEEL BECAUSE OF DISNEY!
> 
> Also I have been reading your trip report and I have read all about you guys taking your cruise.... I just realized however that you are on the cruise right before us. You will be heading off the ship as I get ready to board. I have never been so excited to cruise as this one cause I don't have to take a plane to FL. Yahooo for NYC!



Oh my gosh!!!!!!!  That is AWFUL about the swinging bucket!!!!   I *completely* understand and would have been doing the same.exact.thing!  I bet you practically kissed the ground when you got off!

That's fantastic about you being on the cruise right after us!!!  I'll be sure to leave some pixie dust for you!   We are SO excited about not having to fly too, it will be wonderful just hopping in a cab after we get off and being home within 30 minutes.



MEK said:


> Great update!
> 
> I am really enjoying all the pictures.  The lay-out of the park is very interesting.  The views from the ferris wheel are amazing.  I'm so glad you didn't chicken out.
> 
> Your lunch looks yummy and what a great idea - snacks in a box.  I love that.
> 
> Henry is so cute in all his pics!



The layout of DCA is a bit wacky-it's kinda like DHS and makes little sense, but sorta flows.  DHS is harder though.  Even when DCA has it's "main street" it won't flow like the Magic Kingdom or anything.  The Paradise Pier area though is really pretty.  Wait until you see A Bugs Land, it's so cute.

Henry was in a posing mood on this trip for the most part, it was fun!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Loved the update!!  That snack box is perfect!! Yay, for Henry!
I am right there with you on that Ferris Wheel.  I go on it, but merely for the photo ops.And I refuse the moving cages.  I think I would .  I am not a great fan of heights.  But I do love the photos I can get from up there.  Glad you got the blue fastpass section for World of Color.  I spent a lot of time here on the Dis trying to figure out just the right spot to stand.  Ended up, the day we went for the show, we were tired in the evening and just relaxed with a meal near the rope and were in first.  We had a nice view from the center of the first area that is a step up from the front-along the gates with noone in front of us because there is a section of bushes below and in front of the gates.  (out of the spray zone so we didn't get wet)


----------



## brookelizabeth

Tiggerrn2 said:


> Loved the update!!  That snack box is perfect!! Yay, for Henry!
> I am right there with you on that Ferris Wheel.  I go on it, but merely for the photo ops.And I refuse the moving cages.  I think I would .  I am not a great fan of heights.  But I do love the photos I can get from up there.  Glad you got the blue fastpass section for World of Color.  I spent a lot of time here on the Dis trying to figure out just the right spot to stand.  Ended up, the day we went for the show, we were tired in the evening and just relaxed with a meal near the rope and were in first.  We had a nice view from the center of the first area that is a step up from the front-along the gates with noone in front of us because there is a section of bushes below and in front of the gates.  (out of the spray zone so we didn't get wet)



It just figured Henry got exactly what he wanted, doesn't it?  

The photos really are beautiful from the ferris wheel, I agree!  I was happy those distracted me and that the whole thing was very slow moving.  I remember them flying around when I was younger!  Frea-KY!

I spent a lot of time trying to get a certain section too, with Joe's poor eyesight I wanted the BEST for him, which was supposed to be red, but that was completely under construction while we were there ...so we just went with whatever we got!  You'll see where we ended up...I have no idea what section it even was!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Your trip report is a lot of fun to read!  I really enjoy seeing it from a WDW regular's view point.  I'd always done WDW, too, until I moved out here, and I've fallen in love with DLR now that I've got a 4 yr old.  DLR with a 14m old was so easy - I could just dash back to our hotel for a change of clothes and catch up with our friends in 30 minutes, sometimes even before they finished one ride!  I can't wait to take DS4 to WDW when he's older, but for now I'm very happy with DLR for my Disney fix!

Oh, and my son has loved looking at the pictures and has decided that Henry is his friend.   He's a social little guy, and once he heard that Henry is close to his age and these pictures were at Disneyland, he asked me when he would get to go to DLR with Henry.  So now he's asking me if "my friend Henry" will be at Disneyland the next time we go.   What a nut!


----------



## brookelizabeth

ImarriedGrumpy said:


> Your trip report is a lot of fun to read!  I really enjoy seeing it from a WDW regular's view point.  I'd always done WDW, too, until I moved out here, and I've fallen in love with DLR now that I've got a 4 yr old.  DLR with a 14m old was so easy - I could just dash back to our hotel for a change of clothes and catch up with our friends in 30 minutes, sometimes even before they finished one ride!  I can't wait to take DS4 to WDW when he's older, but for now I'm very happy with DLR for my Disney fix!
> 
> Oh, and my son has loved looking at the pictures and has decided that Henry is his friend.   He's a social little guy, and once he heard that Henry is close to his age and these pictures were at Disneyland, he asked me when he would get to go to DLR with Henry.  So now he's asking me if "my friend Henry" will be at Disneyland the next time we go.   What a nut!



I would LOVE to live near DLR!  I was a bit jealous of all the local Mom's there with their toddlers.  Of course, we have Manhattan, which is a bit like Disneyland in ways  but....

That is so cute about your DS!!!!!  I LOVE it!   We'll have to meet up next time we go!


----------



## brookelizabeth

When I left off we had just finished our lunch and were on our way to the Hollywood Backlot section of the park.  We hadn't planned it this way, but just started walking to see what we'd see...















I kind of wanted to do this, but knew Henry would likely be bored out of his mind!

Cars Land walls!














Bypassing a bug's land (we will be back later!)





This is near the Blue Sky Cellar

Guess who was hanging out?










Hugging Mater





At the small gift stand

Continuing on our way--LOTS of walls!









This ENTIRE area was all walls!  Since I have no sense of direction, I didn't realize we were back toward the front of the park - this will be part of Buena Vista Street and behind this section will be the statue of the young Walt! 





This really will be SPECTACULAR when it's done!!!  I cannot wait to see the finished product with the trolley cars and Carthay Circle and everything...!

We followed the walls a bit further and were soon here





The Hollywood Pictures Backlot - looks a bit Hollywood Studios-esque, right?










We thought about going here because Henry loves it, but the timing wasn't right.





We really enjoyed the theming here, just like we do at DHS!





All of the structures for lights and things were for ElecTRONica





A nightly dance party with a live DJ - which is either now, or will be changing soon, to "Mad T Party", Tim Burton inspired Alice in Wonderland themed party.










Joe and Henry both love Tron, so they were excited to see all the stuff!





Love the detail






As we were walking we saw...

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





JAKE!  Henry was thrilled!!!!





Once again, no line, no handler!










Love.





The Animation Academy, Turtle Talk with Crush, and a couple other things are in this building.

We were about to go in for Turtle Talk, but I heard something starting down the street - something very fun...so we scurried in that direction...

Look what we found!










Pixar Pals, featuring Monster's Inc.

We easily found a spot on the curb and enjoyed this show!  It was really fun!  Lots of audience participation and monster humor.















When this guy came close Henry asked right away if he had the sock on him. 

























Question answered!











The videos will give you an idea of the plot--which is basically a loose plot of the movie and Monsters Inc: Laugh Floor combined:
Monster Mayhem Part One (43 seconds)
Monster Mayhem Part Two (1 min 9 sec)
Monster Mayhem Part Three (1 min 59 sec)
Monster Mayhem Part Four (1 min 37 sec)

After we helped save Monsteropolis, we walked back to the Animation Academy building and went inside.  Inside is a big open space and smaller rooms off to the sides with the various attractions.  In the big open space there are screens showing various things.











The Turtle Talk show was running, and it was a good 15 minutes or so until the next show, so we were about to skip it, but then I remembered the Toy Story Zoetrope was in here and I had REALLY wanted to see it!

We found it with no problem in one of the rooms off to the side.






This thing is seriously AWESOME.

Video: Toy Story Zoetrope (1 min 53 sec)

My video is not great, but here is a better one: Zoetrope (start at 1:15)

Soooo cool! We were all in awe!

By the time we pulled ourselves away from it, Turtle Talk had cycled and we missed the show again!   We just decided to keep movin' instead of waiting again.






Directly to the right is






Look at all the crowds! LOL





Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post






We noticed people lining up for Aladdin, and I had heard this was a good show, so we decided to join the crowd!

When you purchase a package, Disneyland Resort hotel and tickets, you get priority seating to this show, but since we were on a speciality Travel Agent package, we did not receive this perk; however, since Joe has low-eye sight were were allowed into the priority section for a closer seat.





Waiting





I think half the guests were here!

We waited for about 15 minutes and then were let into the theater










It's BIG!

Within a few minutes the show started....and let me tell you...when you go to Disneyland DON'T MISS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was AWESOME!!!!!!!  A definite highlight of the trip, I took so many pictures with our camera and my phone, that my phone ran out of space on it! 

All the actors are excellent, but the Genie truly stands out.  He's hilarious!  His jokes are very current, talking about pop culture references, iPhones and more.  He even had a joke about Iago being a "Tiki Room Reject" and this was just after the one in Walt Disney World had been redone!  He had jokes about other Disney movies "I'm going to go find Nemo!" and more.

And...Henry's FAVORITE part is when the Genie was booting out Iago and he said to him, "Two words: Chicken. Nuggets." Henry ROARED with laughter and still, to this day, says it almost daily. And we have to act it out, he's the Genie, I'm Iago.  Ha!

I was also really impressed with the Flying Blankie.  (carpet for those of you who haven't read my previous TRs!) She had no words, obviously, but really knew how to express herself!

This show has been so popular at Disneyland, it now shows on Disney Cruise Line's newest ship, the Disney Fantasy!  I wonder if the Genie from DCA is now on the ship?  It has also been hinted that the show DCA will be replaced with Toy Story, but we'll see.

Okay, enough blabbering about this excellent show, here are some pictures!

























When they find out the "riff-raff" with Aladdin is Jasmine





Don't do it!




















Aladdin rides in on an elephant!














































And a couple videos:
Friend Like Me (1 min 14 sec)
Aladdin on an elephant (9 seconds--and my phone was full!)

Seriously awesome.  

Up next: Time for school.

And I forgot to post these previously-from The Little Mermaid!
Video: Under the Sea (54 seconds)
Video: Kiss the Girl/Wedding Scene (57 seconds)


----------



## Pinkgirl

Wow brill update (as usual).  I am NO fan of ferris wheels  the park seems really big - is it larger than DHS?  Lookiong forward to more - especially as I have never heard of World of Colour(?)


----------



## MotoWifey185

brookelizabeth said:


> Glad my room tour helped!  If it were my honeymoon I would likely choose either the Disneyland Hotel because it's refurb is breathtaking, OR the Grand Californian because it is the most awe-inspiring due to it's size...and being IN the park is pretty stinkin' cool.
> 
> We took SO many pictures this trip!  I couldn't believe it when we got back!  But, I'm really glad we did, it helps me remember what we did since I am not the best note taker!



Yeah we're thinking we'll probably do a split stay. First night or two at the GCH and the rest at the PPH. I can't help it, I just LOVE the look of the PPH and being able to easily afford a park view makes it that much better!! 

Yeah I am not the best note taker either, I have a TR going but it's easy to remember because it was just one day at the parks, a quick fix before we wait out the loooonnnnng four months until we're back again.  ....Hey, that's a long time for us! We used to go at least once a month! 


GREAT update too! I will definitely have to see Aladdin next time, love that Henry thought "chicken. nuggets" was so funny. How cute! The construction was confusing to us last time too. We didn't make it over to the Hollywood section of the park at all because it was temporarily blocked when we were near there. Reading this gets me so amped up for the honeymoon. I miss it so much!


----------



## lovegrumpy

We love the Aladdin show. We have decide to go to Disneyland but not sure were going to hit up the show. We are only going for three days and Cars-land is what we really want to hit up at DCA. Hubby well take care of getting the house stuff done when he gets back to VA Beach.


----------



## petals

checking back in again after all my college work. I need to go back and catch up to your thread though.


----------



## jenseib

Wow...is all I can say. I got behind, but loved reading all the updates. You have done so much already on this day. I really hope to see the Aladdin show one day. I have heard too it was fabulous. You got some really awesome shots there too. 
I would say no way jose to the ferris wheel too. I just don't like those things. Skip is selected to ride those with Claire. 
I can't wait to see the Little Mermaid ride at WDW...I hope they get a move on it and finish it up early....by the beginning of Nov would be fabulous!


----------



## jwwi

Thank you for the link to the Zeotrope for Toy Story.  That is so cool.  I loved to see that, but didn't remember where it was.  The Aladdin show is really great, and worth the wait in line.  Funny story about the chicken nuggets, and Henry wanting to repeat it all the time!  I love DCA, and your pictures are reminding me how much I enjoyed it.  I am sure it will be even better once all of the construction is complete.


----------



## eandesmom

finally caught up!!!

Love love love the Zoetrope, that was a highlight of our visit.  Sadly Aladdin wasn't showing on our DCA day so I've still not seen it, next time!  We wanted to eat lunch there but we made the mistake of trying to eat during peak lunch time and the line went out the door!  Another next time 

Your cruise plans and FE/Pillowcase look great!  I will be very curious to hear how the Hilton is, that could be a good option for us, definitely struggling with what to do on our Nassau day as well.  We've booked the Aquaventure but I'm having a hard time with the price and am fairly sure we will cancel.


----------



## annmarieda

What awesome updates!!!  I love the links.

Aladdin show... simply my favorite of all time.  I think that it is what made me fall in love with Disney parks and the thing I miss most when we go to WDW.  Sure, I miss POTC and the wonderful exterior of IASM... but the Aladdin show (maybe because there is nothing like it in WDW) is what I miss most.  When I first saw that show, I was hooked.  It brought the story to life in such an awesome way.  Genie was funny when we saw too... and it was before iphones.


----------



## Native NYer

I love the Aladdin show.  It was my fav at DL.  I wish I could hop on a plane and go right now!

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## brookelizabeth

I just wanted to wish all my fellow-Mommy DIS friends here a very HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!  I hope you've all had blessed days with your families!

Joe and Henry surprised me with flowers!   Henry also had made me a card and a milk-carton-flower pot at school that were so sweet.  I've had a great day -- and even got to take a nap!


----------



## Queila

Loving your report. 

Aladdin was our very favorite attraction during our visit last December. I loved it so much I had tears in my eyes. 

Aladdin was my first Disney movie and I still know all the songs by heart so it was such a treat. I remember when I visited DHS back when it was still MGM in 1996 and they had an Aladdin parade in the park. It was so cool.

Also love the pictures of Henry with Mater and Jake. He is too cute. 

Q


----------



## MEK

Wow - what a great update.  That show looks amazing and the renovations to the park look equally amazing.

Henry is just too funny ....Chicken....Nuggets!   Love it!

Henry's pictures are wonderful.  He just has the greatest look at his face and he is too cute with Mater.


----------



## tinacaplan

I am loving this report.  Your pictures are amazing, as always and so detailed you feel like you're walking a long with you.  I gotta admit seeing those Carsland walls would just about kill me.  I can't wait to see what they do there and then get upset that it isn't at WDW.    Who knows?  Maybe we'll make the trip someday.  It just looks like you all are having a blast!


----------



## disneyfan61

Wow Brook you have been an updating machine!! Love seeing all the different lands. Yay you conquered the Ferris Wheel. Great views from up there. I am enjoying reading along.


----------



## blessedby3

Happy Mothers Day Brook!  Glad you had a nice relaxing and fun day!

I love the video clips you posted!  That Aladdin show looks amazing and Alexa is ready to go on that Little Mermaid ride   The Monsters Inc street show is so cute.  I love Monsters Inc   I had never heard of the Zoetrope...that was incredible.  Is that an actual show?  It looks like it is in the middle of a store or something.  Pretty cool!


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I just heard from a friend who was at DLR this weekend that they've already replaced the Little Mermaid's dole-whip hair in the big Under the Sea scene!  Sounds like there's been enough negative feedback that it was changed out.  My friend said it was a big improvement, but he kind of missed the wackiness of the spiral hair!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Milk-carton-flower pots are the best!  I have had my fair share.  Happy Mother's Day Brook!


----------



## Flossbolna

I was away for a while and now got to read several updates at once! Lots of great pictures of the Disneyland resort and it seems like all of you had a great time there! 

I am still hoping to be able to go there this fall and your updates certainly made me even more excited about the possibility (especially since by fall all those construction walls will have disappeared... However, I think the walls were done very nicely - much nicer than those at WDW's MK for the new Fantasyland...).


----------



## brookelizabeth

Pinkgirl said:


> Wow brill update (as usual).  I am NO fan of ferris wheels  the park seems really big - is it larger than DHS?  Lookiong forward to more - especially as I have never heard of World of Colour(?)



I think DCA is a bit bigger than DHS, it feels more spread out in the Paradise Pier area too...which is nice.  The Bug's Land and Backlot areas are a bit tighter.

Ooooh, World of Color is AMAZING!  You just wait!!! 



MotoWifey185 said:


> Yeah we're thinking we'll probably do a split stay. First night or two at the GCH and the rest at the PPH. I can't help it, I just LOVE the look of the PPH and being able to easily afford a park view makes it that much better!!
> 
> Yeah I am not the best note taker either, I have a TR going but it's easy to remember because it was just one day at the parks, a quick fix before we wait out the loooonnnnng four months until we're back again.  ....Hey, that's a long time for us! We used to go at least once a month!
> 
> GREAT update too! I will definitely have to see Aladdin next time, love that Henry thought "chicken. nuggets" was so funny. How cute! The construction was confusing to us last time too. We didn't make it over to the Hollywood section of the park at all because it was temporarily blocked when we were near there. Reading this gets me so amped up for the honeymoon. I miss it so much!



I understand about that 4 month wait!  It's been 6 for us since Disneyland and I'm ITCHIN'.  We went about every 3 months for the past two years and I feel like an addict going through withdrawal. 

Aladdin is FANTASTIC.  Definitely go see it!!!!



lovegrumpy said:


> We love the Aladdin show. We have decide to go to Disneyland but not sure were going to hit up the show. We are only going for three days and Cars-land is what we really want to hit up at DCA. Hubby well take care of getting the house stuff done when he gets back to VA Beach.



I'm so looking forward to Cars Land being open next time we go!  The owner of the agency I work for is getting to go for the preview!!! I'm SO excited for her and cannot wait for her pictures! 



petals said:


> checking back in again after all my college work. I need to go back and catch up to your thread though.



HEY YOU!!! You are still in FL right?  And working still at Epcot?  I need to catch up on your blog (I miss it and your hilarious stories of Park Guests!!)!  I need to know your schedule for June 7, perhaps we can see you! 



jenseib said:


> Wow...is all I can say. I got behind, but loved reading all the updates. You have done so much already on this day. I really hope to see the Aladdin show one day. I have heard too it was fabulous. You got some really awesome shots there too.
> I would say no way jose to the ferris wheel too. I just don't like those things. Skip is selected to ride those with Claire.
> I can't wait to see the Little Mermaid ride at WDW...I hope they get a move on it and finish it up early....by the beginning of Nov would be fabulous!



I can't wait to see the Little Mermaid ride at WDW either, I wonder how different-if any-it will be.  I just want that area open to see it and walk through!  I am hoping for mid-October.   I wonder if we will get invited to a preview there too....wouldn't that be cool if it happened to be while you were already there???



jwwi said:


> Thank you for the link to the Zeotrope for Toy Story.  That is so cool.  I loved to see that, but didn't remember where it was.  The Aladdin show is really great, and worth the wait in line.  Funny story about the chicken nuggets, and Henry wanting to repeat it all the time!  I love DCA, and your pictures are reminding me how much I enjoyed it.  I am sure it will be even better once all of the construction is complete.



Your welcome!  The zeotrope truly blew my mind!  It's incredible.  I can't wait to go back to Disneyland to see all the new things, Buena Vista Street is going to be awesome with the red trolleys and all that!



eandesmom said:


> finally caught up!!!
> 
> Love love love the Zoetrope, that was a highlight of our visit.  Sadly Aladdin wasn't showing on our DCA day so I've still not seen it, next time!  We wanted to eat lunch there but we made the mistake of trying to eat during peak lunch time and the line went out the door!  Another next time
> 
> Your cruise plans and FE/Pillowcase look great!  I will be very curious to hear how the Hilton is, that could be a good option for us, definitely struggling with what to do on our Nassau day as well.  We've booked the Aquaventure but I'm having a hard time with the price and am fairly sure we will cancel.



Several people from my cruise group are going to the Sheraton...it has waterslides - link to their Facebook.  I *think* a day room is $99.  One gal has gone several times and they love it.  It's a short bus ride from the ship.  We chose the Hilton (which has a smaller pool and beach, your kids might prefer the Sheraton) because of it's proximity to the ship and we can do some stuff in town, the Pirate Museum and walking tour from Frommers.  We almost did the Aquaventure, but ya...that price tag is absurd!



annmarieda said:


> What awesome updates!!!  I love the links.
> 
> Aladdin show... simply my favorite of all time.  I think that it is what made me fall in love with Disney parks and the thing I miss most when we go to WDW.  Sure, I miss POTC and the wonderful exterior of IASM... but the Aladdin show (maybe because there is nothing like it in WDW) is what I miss most.  When I first saw that show, I was hooked.  It brought the story to life in such an awesome way.  Genie was funny when we saw too... and it was before iphones.



I can definitely see why that show made you fall in love with the Disney Parks!  We really enjoy the B&tB show at DHS too, but Aladdin is still a step up.  Nemo and Lion King at AK are close, in my opinion though.



Native NYer said:


> I love the Aladdin show.  It was my fav at DL.  I wish I could hop on a plane and go right now!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day



I'll join you on the plane!! 



Queila said:


> Loving your report.
> 
> Aladdin was our very favorite attraction during our visit last December. I loved it so much I had tears in my eyes.
> 
> Aladdin was my first Disney movie and I still know all the songs by heart so it was such a treat. I remember when I visited DHS back when it was still MGM in 1996 and they had an Aladdin parade in the park. It was so cool.
> 
> Also love the pictures of Henry with Mater and Jake. He is too cute.
> 
> Q



Oh that is neat!  I would have loved to see an Aladdin parade!  The show really is incredible - it's perfect for all ages.  I love that Henry still quotes it. 

More replies later, I have to go get the boy from PreK!


----------



## abbie13_15

Such a great trip report!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brookelizabeth

MEK said:


> Wow - what a great update.  That show looks amazing and the renovations to the park look equally amazing.
> 
> Henry is just too funny ....Chicken....Nuggets!   Love it!
> 
> Henry's pictures are wonderful.  He just has the greatest look at his face and he is too cute with Mater.



The show really is amazing, and despite the meh reviews of DCA (pre-refurb) what we saw we REALLY enjoyed!  I know it will be so much more when the refurb is complete with Buena Vista Street and Cars Land though!

Henry really enjoy "Mickey Mouse's House California" I think he felt like a big boy without using the stroller! 



tinacaplan said:


> I am loving this report.  Your pictures are amazing, as always and so detailed you feel like you're walking a long with you.  I gotta admit seeing those Carsland walls would just about kill me.  I can't wait to see what they do there and then get upset that it isn't at WDW.    Who knows?  Maybe we'll make the trip someday.  It just looks like you all are having a blast!



I really tried to capture enough pictures and detail so it would feel just like that!   I know many of my "regular readers" haven't ever been there, so I wanted to take you all along on the trip with me. 

Later in the day, during our TA class I tried to sneak a peek at Cars Land...but ya, I cannot wait to see it all!!!  Can you imagine how our boys would react to it??!  



disneyfan61 said:


> Wow Brook you have been an updating machine!! Love seeing all the different lands. Yay you conquered the Ferris Wheel. Great views from up there. I am enjoying reading along.



And now I took a big long break!   This past week disappeared from under me.  I hope to squeeze in an update today.



blessedby3 said:


> Happy Mothers Day Brook!  Glad you had a nice relaxing and fun day!
> 
> I love the video clips you posted!  That Aladdin show looks amazing and Alexa is ready to go on that Little Mermaid ride   The Monsters Inc street show is so cute.  I love Monsters Inc   I had never heard of the Zoetrope...that was incredible.  Is that an actual show?  It looks like it is in the middle of a store or something.  Pretty cool!



The Zoetrope is just in a room, not really a show-more of an exhibit.  Kind of like if it were in One Man's Dream, you just walk in and see it.  We really enjoyed this part of the day especially since there were so many unique Disneyland things.  I LOVED the Monsters Inc show, I wish they would do that with the DHS parade!



ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I just heard from a friend who was at DLR this weekend that they've already replaced the Little Mermaid's dole-whip hair in the big Under the Sea scene!  Sounds like there's been enough negative feedback that it was changed out.  My friend said it was a big improvement, but he kind of missed the wackiness of the spiral hair!



I hadn't heard that, so of course I had to Google it!   Here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytaWJ86pzg8  I can't say I love the new hair either, but it does look better than the Dole Whip overall.  The "pony tail" look isn't ever worn by Ariel in the movie, is it?



Lovemy3babes said:


> Milk-carton-flower pots are the best!  I have had my fair share.  Happy Mother's Day Brook!



 Thank you!!!



Flossbolna said:


> I was away for a while and now got to read several updates at once! Lots of great pictures of the Disneyland resort and it seems like all of you had a great time there!
> 
> I am still hoping to be able to go there this fall and your updates certainly made me even more excited about the possibility (especially since by fall all those construction walls will have disappeared... However, I think the walls were done very nicely - much nicer than those at WDW's MK for the new Fantasyland...).



Hello you!!!  Good to see you again!!! 

I hope you are able to make it this fall.  It will be very exciting without all the construction walls.  I actually prefer WDW's walls to DCAs, I like the concept art and the 3D elements to it.  To me it felt like Disneyland was much less concerned about the show element when it came to construction.  On our last day at the Parks we even heard construction going on during the middle of the day at the Matterhorn.  I've never heard that at WDW, so I was surprised!



abbie13_15 said:


> Such a great trip report!!! Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome!  Thank you for reading!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

We left off after the Aladdin show, we emerged from the theater and headed toward A Bug's Land.  I knew there were a few toddler-friendly rides in this area that we could squeeze in before I went off to school.

Yep, school on vacation.  Disney school hardly counts as school though, right?!

On our way we saw the ToT





While I enjoy this ride, it's not a "must do" for me, and it's pretty similar to WDWs from what I know, so we passed it by.






This whole land is REALLY cute.  Lots of great details.






Up first





This is a balloon type ride, where you fly around in a basket.















I loved all the different types of boxes we were sitting in





The lights in this area are so cute!

Soon, we were flying!










It's a really cute ride, Henry loved it!

Elements like this really make you feel like you are a bug!





Another look at one of the lights





Next up was Francis' Ladybug Boogie, which is basically like the teacups, but a bit more tame.









Not a lady!





My handsome men. Ha!





Joe had us flying, as usual!

Another winner in Henry's book!

We had time for one more ride before I had to head off to class...





Great splash area!





Gotta love this bench

Here we are!









Bumper bugs!

I'd say it was a hit!









Boom!

The cars move pretty slowly, so older children likely wouldn't find this as entertaining.

After our ride it was time for me to GO, there was one more ride






that we wanted to do in A Bug's Land, but we put it on the list for our last day.

On the way out










I took off in front of the boys, it was almost time for school, our class was meeting at ESPN in DTD so I had quite a walk in front of me.  The boys went off to the hotel for a swim!

Up next: Disney school


----------



## onelilspark

brookelizabeth said:


> On our way we saw the ToT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I enjoy this ride, it's not a "must do" for me, and it's pretty similar to WDWs from what I know, so we passed it by.



The one at DCA is fairly different.  The ride vehicle at HS actually moves out into the "other dimension" and then you go into the elevator shaft.  The one at DCA doesn't move out of the elevator shaft.

The one at HS is easily better.


----------



## blessedby3

I LOVE TOT!!!  Its my favorite ride at DHS!  Interesting to hear its different in DL.  That Bugs Life area looks so cute  I love all the little things they did in that area to make you feel like a small bug 
I cant wait to hear about your school


----------



## jenseib

I love Disney school!!!!

did you have any problems with all the pins on your lanyard? I am trying to decide which to wear when we go in Nov...I want to have some of those special few that we have gotten at AEP....and I do have locking backs, so they should be safe. But I don't want them to become annoying either.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Well, if you gotta go to school, I'm thinking Disney school would be the best.     I am loving the Bug's Life section of the park since Bug's Life is one of my favorite Disney Pixar movies.


----------



## Queila

Those rides look so cool. 

We were in Disneyland last December _sans_ Beatriz so we did not even go into the Bug's Life "land" but the more I read you TR the more I realize we HAVE TO bring her there.

 You leave me no choice Brooke. 

Cannot wait to read about Disney school. Hope you are able to share lots of details with us.

Have a great week!
Q


----------



## eandesmom

Oh  I loved that area of the park when the E's were little, made me very nostalgic!!!


----------



## MEK

What cute little rides.  The park continues to delight me with all the new pictures.  Very cool.

So what DID you learn at school?????


----------



## Caretames1

brookelizabeth said:


> Joe had us flying, as usual!




Ok, my favorite picture do far!   Pure Fun!


I really did not enjoy school when Iwas younger, but Disney school... that I would have been good with!


Bug's Land looks awesome! I now hope someday I can go to DL.


----------



## basketkat

The Aladdin show looks/sounds really neat! I can't wait to see it for myself! 

The Bug's Life land looks SO cute!!!


----------



## monkey30

I would love to do Disney school, but I would be a TA long enough before we go!


----------



## MotoWifey185

Oh man I think Disney can make anything better. I should go take all of my homework there so I can have something to look forward to when I am finished! I am trying to write a 3 page paper about The Truman Show right now and the DIS boards is more appealing. I could write a 3 page paper on here in no time. I could finish my TR! Ugh stupid Truman Show (Good movie though )...

Oh and I have to say it again.... OMG HENRY IS JUST TOOOO CUTE!!! That picture of him in the Lady Bug warms my heart and I can't wait to see Disney through the eyes of my own little ones some day.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

I've literally been putting off reading this trip report for so long because my desire to go to Disneyland is THROUGH THE ROOF. And I know once I start reading, it's going to make me want to go even more. However, I'm feelin' like tonight is the night!

Quick question - How did you get a job as a travel agent specializing in Disney? Did you major in something specific in college to become a travel agent? Because that's the kind of job I would honestly LOVE to have. I would love to hear how you got there!

I heard In-N-Out Burger is a necessary food stop in California! I don't think I got to try it the one time I was there and I was very sad!

Paradise Pier is SO cute. Oh my gosh. I love how it's decorated!! And AHHH the Grand Californian is BEAUTIFUL.

You have no idea how much I want to go to Disneyland right now. I hope I can go within the next couple years!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

One week from today we will be throwing our last minute items into our suitcases and zipping them closed.  A car will arrive outside our house and Henry will be elated to ride in it.  It will drive us through Queens, over the Queensboro Bridge, and into Manhattan.  All the way across the island, likely through Central Park, until we arrive at the Manhattan Cruise Terminal.

A porter will retrieve our bags and we'll thank our driver as we walk through the doors of Pier 88.

We've all been there before.  But this time, we get to join the security line.



ONE WEEK!

We originally booked this cruise over a year ago.  It might be the longest we have ever waited for a vacation.  And a few times, we weren't sure it would happen.  I even cancelled it.

But, I kept hoping - and kept my ticker!   And it all worked out!  I've gotten to know several people from my cruise group via the DIS and Facebook.  I cannot wait to meet these wonderful men and ladies...and their adorable kids!  Henry will have instant friends.

My Fish Extender gifts are almost complete.  One more item to purchase and include.  My magnets are made.  My packing list is ready to be hung on the wall and worked on.  Swimsuits purchased.  Formal night clothing planned.  Henry and I have played "we're going on a cruise" more times than I can count.  He knows the sound of the Magic's horn and hums it multiple times a day. 

We are ready!

One week!

Last night we went to the port to watch the Magic sail away on her frist NYC cruise.  I heard the music of the sail away party.  I heard them shout "Good-bye New York!" and I teared up.

One week!!!!!

Here are a few pictures:





As the Magic pulled out of port and was turning south




















The Magic is in the distance

In case you didn't see my posts on Facebook, or see the news yesterday, the Magic is now sporting the world's largest bumper sticker and this is what it looks like:






Needless to say I LOVE it!!!!

Here is a video-if you listen closely you can hear them shouting "Good-bye New York!  We are outta here!"  (and at the beginning you can also hear Henry singing the Taxi Cab song since he saw the water taxi )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn6xxNXPp10


----------



## jenseib

I bet you are about ready to jump out of your skin!!! I can feel your excitiment....heck I am excited about it.  I can't wait to hear about it.

My Dis group isn't too active yet...but we do have several months yet....


----------



## brookelizabeth

onelilspark said:


> The one at DCA is fairly different.  The ride vehicle at HS actually moves out into the "other dimension" and then you go into the elevator shaft.  The one at DCA doesn't move out of the elevator shaft.
> 
> The one at HS is easily better.



Oooh, I didn't realize that.  Then I'm REALLY glad we didn't take time to do it!  When I first rode at DHS that was the part that truly amazed me-I did NOT expect it to move out of the elevator shaft!



blessedby3 said:


> I LOVE TOT!!!  Its my favorite ride at DHS!  Interesting to hear its different in DL.  That Bugs Life area looks so cute  I love all the little things they did in that area to make you feel like a small bug
> I cant wait to hear about your school



A Bug's Land is really cute, very well themed!



jenseib said:


> I love Disney school!!!!
> 
> did you have any problems with all the pins on your lanyard? I am trying to decide which to wear when we go in Nov...I want to have some of those special few that we have gotten at AEP....and I do have locking backs, so they should be safe. But I don't want them to become annoying either.



I love Disney school as well!  (tho, this class wasn't quite as good as what we got in WDW, IMO!)

I did have some problems with all those pins.  It was heavy and I was always nervous I would lose one - I kept eyeing the locking backs, but never bought them.  Sometimes the pins would get hung up on the camera strap and it was a bit annoying!  I think I am going to take the pins off for the cruise.  I think I'm more of a 'display the pins at home' type of person than wearing them.  Henry is starting to trade, so I'll let him carry the weight. 



mickeystoontown said:


> Well, if you gotta go to school, I'm thinking Disney school would be the best.     I am loving the Bug's Life section of the park since Bug's Life is one of my favorite Disney Pixar movies.



I agree!  Disney school is the best!



Queila said:


> Those rides look so cool.
> 
> We were in Disneyland last December _sans_ Beatriz so we did not even go into the Bug's Life "land" but the more I read you TR the more I realize we HAVE TO bring her there.
> 
> You leave me no choice Brooke.
> 
> Cannot wait to read about Disney school. Hope you are able to share lots of details with us.
> 
> Have a great week!
> Q



 happy to enable!  Beatriz would love that section though, it's adorable!



eandesmom said:


> Oh  I loved that area of the park when the E's were little, made me very nostalgic!!!



It's a great area for the younger ones.  Henry loved every single ride, and they really are cute!



MEK said:


> What cute little rides.  The park continues to delight me with all the new pictures.  Very cool.
> 
> So what DID you learn at school?????



Isn't it great?  It was so fun to be in a new Disney park with details I didn't know about everywhere!

You'll see very soon what school was all about! 



Caretames1 said:


> Ok, my favorite picture do far!   Pure Fun!
> 
> 
> I really did not enjoy school when Iwas younger, but Disney school... that I would have been good with!
> 
> 
> Bug's Land looks awesome! I now hope someday I can go to DL.



Isn't that pic fun?  I thought it was so sweet.  He LOVES to spin, the faster the better-just like Joe!  And they laugh at me while I say "slow down! slow down!" 



basketkat said:


> The Aladdin show looks/sounds really neat! I can't wait to see it for myself!
> 
> The Bug's Life land looks SO cute!!!



Do not miss Aladdin!  It's fantastic!!!  It was a definite highlight of the trip!



monkey30 said:


> I would love to do Disney school, but I would be a TA long enough before we go!



Disney school is always a lot of fun - I have done the Agent Education Program at WDW and the class, both have been great experiences!



MotoWifey185 said:


> Oh man I think Disney can make anything better. I should go take all of my homework there so I can have something to look forward to when I am finished! I am trying to write a 3 page paper about The Truman Show right now and the DIS boards is more appealing. I could write a 3 page paper on here in no time. I could finish my TR! Ugh stupid Truman Show (Good movie though )...
> 
> Oh and I have to say it again.... OMG HENRY IS JUST TOOOO CUTE!!! That picture of him in the Lady Bug warms my heart and I can't wait to see Disney through the eyes of my own little ones some day.



 I SO understand!  I can write about Disney Parks anytime!  Pages and pages!  I love that my passion is my career. 

Thank you for your sweet words!  We really had a lot of fun with the bugs!



Disneyfreak508 said:


> I've literally been putting off reading this trip report for so long because my desire to go to Disneyland is THROUGH THE ROOF. And I know once I start reading, it's going to make me want to go even more. However, I'm feelin' like tonight is the night!
> 
> Quick question - How did you get a job as a travel agent specializing in Disney? Did you major in something specific in college to become a travel agent? Because that's the kind of job I would honestly LOVE to have. I would love to hear how you got there!
> 
> I heard In-N-Out Burger is a necessary food stop in California! I don't think I got to try it the one time I was there and I was very sad!
> 
> Paradise Pier is SO cute. Oh my gosh. I love how it's decorated!! And AHHH the Grand Californian is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> You have no idea how much I want to go to Disneyland right now. I hope I can go within the next couple years!!



:: Glad you finally dove in!

How I became a TA...I sent you a PM.

In-N-Out is AWESOME.  Joe and I still talk about the burgers.   Next time we are in CA, or any state with them, we WILL be stopping again!

The Disneyland Hotels are all VERY beautiful, I was impressed with them all.  You'll get to see the Disneyland Hotel very soon...  I hope you get to go to Disneyland as well, it is worth the time, money and energy to get there if it's a long distance.  It's truly awesome!


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> I bet you are about ready to jump out of your skin!!! I can feel your excitiment....heck I am excited about it.  I can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> My Dis group isn't too active yet...but we do have several months yet....



I'm going crazy!   I cannot believe it's almost here.  Our DIS group got more active once we moved to Facebook.  Now we all chat ALL day long.  It's awesome.


----------



## jenseib

brookelizabeth said:


> I'm going crazy!   I cannot believe it's almost here.  Our DIS group got more active once we moved to Facebook.  Now we all chat ALL day long.  It's awesome.



I think once we get closer to cruise time, I might suggest a facebook group too. Many of our cruisers are there for the podcast though too.


----------



## tinacaplan

OK...maybe if I work backwards, I get somehow get caught up?     for your cruise being only a week away.  I'd be jumping out of my skin, too.    And I can't wait to hear all about it.  Those ships look amazing.  When I was looking at EANDESMOM's cruise report, she had a couple pics of the DCL ship in port with some other cruise ships and it really highlighted just how unique and special the DCL boats are.  The cruises just sound so relaxing.    I sorta wish we had done one of the cruises to nowhere this summer, just to check it out and see if we like it.  We're a tad apprehensive, because both my husband and I have had motion sickeness issues on boats in the past.  Much, much smaller ones, though.    But...we're going to Disneyworld instead!  Can't complain!


----------



## glennbo123

Wow, I can't believe you're at a week now until the cruise!  It's going to be awesome.  Free (okay, included-in-the-price) food, entertainment, buffets, characters, restaurants, excursions, drinks and desserts, and food!  I'm jealous.


----------



## Caretames1

Exciting, moren so since waiting so long of a time to go!

I saw everyone posting on FB about the ship on the  live cams in the NY harbor, but I just missed it. I watched the horns on youtube recently, and it just seemed so neat to see.


----------



## tiggrbaby

You will LOVE the cruise!  You can do as much or as little as you please, and the Disney ships are so beautiful!


----------



## Self_resqing_princz

Although it was not on a Disney Cruise, my husband and I went on our honeymoon... almost 4 years ago now (boy does time fly)... to Nassau.  We went to the straw market- very cool- we also did the Pirate museum... kind of interesting.. they have ship which you can see what they did on the boat, etc.  But it is NOT like Pirates of the Carribean, so don't expect that... they will actually tell you about raping and pillaging and kidnapping people to get a ransom... but that's a very short part of it.  There's also a hallway of the different pirate flags, including the Jolly Roger... I didn't realize there were different kinds.  My must do was the Straw market... I got a coach knock off purse... and we also went over to the huge hotel.. it was very cool, we saw the world's largest manta ray living in captivity- it didn't cost anything except the taxi to get over there...  They've got a large fish tank with a walkway under it, so you can see all the fish and things.  Very cool.  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## merbobear

Ahh cruising from NYC, possibly the only time that living up North is convenient to a Disney vacation! lol
Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Hi, Brook! I have LOTS of Disneyland posts to catch up on, but I figured I would go ahead and comment on your latest update. Yeay for one week until you are cruising! It will be lots of fun, and I LOVE the bumper sticker on the Magic!


----------



## Native NYer

I love the bumper sticker!
You're going to have such a fabulous time on your cruise.


----------



## basketkat

I am so excited for your cruise and its not even me going!!! I can't wait to hear all about your adventures on the high seas!


----------



## micandminforever

I am finally caught up and am loving the report.  It has made me want to go to Disneyland and compare the rides to WDW.  

Have a cruise filled with pixiedust.


----------



## eandesmom

ONE Week!!!!!!!!!!

So SO So exciting

Love the bumper sticker


----------



## annmarieda

I love the bug life area.  Such a neat place for younger kids.  In some ways, WDW doesn't offer as many "young kid" rides.  Sure, there is Dumbo and all fantasyland... but even in DL (I assume they are still there) there is the Storybook Boat ride and the little train ride (Casey Jr?)

How very cool that in a week you will be enjoying a bit of magic.


----------



## MEK

Almost forgot about your cruise!  One week (oops - 6 days) - you must be so excited!    How great to cruise out of your own backyard!  Enjoy!!!!!  Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## RGirl

Wow!  I am so glad that I found this report!!!  My DD and I arrived at DLR for her first-ever trip to DLR (which was also a SURPRISE 5th birthday trip) the day after you left!    It is really fun reading about your experiences compared to ours since we were there at almost the exact same time.  (I did add a TR about our birthday trip in my WDW TR linked in my siggy if you want to take a look.)  I think it must have gotten a lot cooler after you left though, because we couldn't even begin to think about going swimming.  

I am jealous you got to see the Aladdin show - my DD is going through an all-rides/all-characters stage these days.  So it is hard to convince her to see any of the shows.  

And how exciting that you are so close to your cruise too!


----------



## MeMom

I apologize for not being around here.  I had time tonight to scroll through and see so many incredible pictures.  I wish you a wonderful, magical trip ahead, and I look forward to seeing more wonderful pictures from this one.  Henry is a cutie, as always, and it is fun being able to watch him grow up on the DIS.

I don't know that I will ever get out to Disneyland, but I think it will happen for Jill.  John goes out there on business occasionally, so eventually the time will be right for her to pack up the girls and make one of the trips with him.


----------



## jenb1023

Great updates and woo-hoo the cruise is almost here!!!!  You will have a great time!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Ok Brook, you should be down to 2 days now!  I bet you, Joe and Henry are just bursting with smiles and happiness.  I wish you nothing but the best cruise ever!


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> I think once we get closer to cruise time, I might suggest a facebook group too. Many of our cruisers are there for the podcast though too.



Ah, that's right!  I forgot you were on the Podcast cruise.  That should be fun though, lots of Disney freaks!



tinacaplan said:


> OK...maybe if I work backwards, I get somehow get caught up?     for your cruise being only a week away.  I'd be jumping out of my skin, too.    And I can't wait to hear all about it.  Those ships look amazing.  When I was looking at EANDESMOM's cruise report, she had a couple pics of the DCL ship in port with some other cruise ships and it really highlighted just how unique and special the DCL boats are.  The cruises just sound so relaxing.    I sorta wish we had done one of the cruises to nowhere this summer, just to check it out and see if we like it.  We're a tad apprehensive, because both my husband and I have had motion sickeness issues on boats in the past.  Much, much smaller ones, though.    But...we're going to Disneyworld instead!  Can't complain!



 that is how I feel sometimes!  I was all caught up on the DIS, but have slowly fallen behind again.  Frantically trying to get a bit closer again before we leave!

I will let you know how I do with motion sickness, I ALWAYS get it on smaller boats too.  I haven't ever on the Staten Island Ferry, so hopefully it's similar to that, but I am a bit worried.  I have Bonine, and will likely start taking it tomorrow to get it in my system.  The first NYC-Bahamas cruise left last Friday and they had VERY rough waters down due to the tropical storms.  Thankfully nothing is brewing for us!



glennbo123 said:


> Wow, I can't believe you're at a week now until the cruise!  It's going to be awesome.  Free (okay, included-in-the-price) food, entertainment, buffets, characters, restaurants, excursions, drinks and desserts, and food!  I'm jealous.



Henry is very excited about the buffets.  I'm excited about someone else cooking and room service!!!!

And seeing Castaway Cay.

And our day at Walt Disney World.

And meeting all my cruise buddies.

And....well...everything! 



Caretames1 said:


> Exciting, moren so since waiting so long of a time to go!
> 
> I saw everyone posting on FB about the ship on the  live cams in the NY harbor, but I just missed it. I watched the horns on youtube recently, and it just seemed so neat to see.



It's been over a year of waiting!  It's hard to believe it's almost here!

It has been very, very neat to see the Disney ships in NYC.  I have LOVED hearing the horns on both the Fantasy and the Magic in person.  But I think I'm gonna love it even more when I'm ON it! 



tiggrbaby said:


> You will LOVE the cruise!  You can do as much or as little as you please, and the Disney ships are so beautiful!



Exactly!  I think that is just why it's going to be a perfect combo for us.  Joe likes to do nothing, I like to be busy--and we can do that!



Self_resqing_princz said:


> Although it was not on a Disney Cruise, my husband and I went on our honeymoon... almost 4 years ago now (boy does time fly)... to Nassau.  We went to the straw market- very cool- we also did the Pirate museum... kind of interesting.. they have ship which you can see what they did on the boat, etc.  But it is NOT like Pirates of the Carribean, so don't expect that... they will actually tell you about raping and pillaging and kidnapping people to get a ransom... but that's a very short part of it.  There's also a hallway of the different pirate flags, including the Jolly Roger... I didn't realize there were different kinds.  My must do was the Straw market... I got a coach knock off purse... and we also went over to the huge hotel.. it was very cool, we saw the world's largest manta ray living in captivity- it didn't cost anything except the taxi to get over there...  They've got a large fish tank with a walkway under it, so you can see all the fish and things.  Very cool.  Enjoy the trip!



Thank you for your info on the Pirate museum!  It sounds like something we'd enjoy.  Henry would like seeing the boat and flags for sure.  We'll see if we get to it.  I hear very mixed reviews about the straw market, but I want to check it out.  I'm guessing it's similar to Chinatown here in NYC where they are all begging you to buy knock off everything. 

They started charging now for the aquarium at Atlantis.  I was bummed because that is definitely something we would do, but it's just not worth the entrance fee at this point.  When Henry is older and can do water slides (and enjoys them), we'll fork over the money for Atlantis and check out the aquarium at that time too, it looks really neat!



merbobear said:


> Ahh cruising from NYC, possibly the only time that living up North is convenient to a Disney vacation! lol
> Hope you have a wonderful time!



 so true!  Thank you!!!



Charleston Princess said:


> Hi, Brook! I have LOTS of Disneyland posts to catch up on, but I figured I would go ahead and comment on your latest update. Yeay for one week until you are cruising! It will be lots of fun, and I LOVE the bumper sticker on the Magic!



Thanks Jackie!!  



Native NYer said:


> I love the bumper sticker!
> You're going to have such a fabulous time on your cruise.



Isn't that the best?  I love that they added it!  I hope it stays on the ship.



basketkat said:


> I am so excited for your cruise and its not even me going!!! I can't wait to hear all about your adventures on the high seas!



 I'll be posting live for sure!  I can't wait to share it all!



micandminforever said:


> I am finally caught up and am loving the report.  It has made me want to go to Disneyland and compare the rides to WDW.
> 
> Have a cruise filled with pixiedust.



We really had a WONDERFUL time at Disneyland and look forward to returning.  I don't think it will happen this year, but maybe next.  It's so different, yet the same.  Just as magical!



eandesmom said:


> ONE Week!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So SO So exciting
> 
> Love the bumper sticker



And now just TWO DAYS! 



annmarieda said:


> I love the bug life area.  Such a neat place for younger kids.  In some ways, WDW doesn't offer as many "young kid" rides.  Sure, there is Dumbo and all fantasyland... but even in DL (I assume they are still there) there is the Storybook Boat ride and the little train ride (Casey Jr?)
> 
> How very cool that in a week you will be enjoying a bit of magic.



Exactly - Disneyland has Fantasyland like WDW, but also has a few extras for the littles.  It was nice, and such a cute area too!  I wish they would build permanent playgrounds at Epcot for the kids-they could do something really cool and futuristic looking in Future World.


----------



## brookelizabeth

MEK said:


> Almost forgot about your cruise!  One week (oops - 6 days) - you must be so excited!    How great to cruise out of your own backyard!  Enjoy!!!!!  Can't wait to read all about it!



I am SO excited!  My to do list is slowly getting done, so I feel I'm in a really good spot at two days out too.

Of course the suitcases aren't even out yet though...



RGirl said:


> Wow!  I am so glad that I found this report!!!  My DD and I arrived at DLR for her first-ever trip to DLR (which was also a SURPRISE 5th birthday trip) the day after you left!    It is really fun reading about your experiences compared to ours since we were there at almost the exact same time.  (I did add a TR about our birthday trip in my WDW TR linked in my siggy if you want to take a look.)  I think it must have gotten a lot cooler after you left though, because we couldn't even begin to think about going swimming.
> 
> I am jealous you got to see the Aladdin show - my DD is going through an all-rides/all-characters stage these days.  So it is hard to convince her to see any of the shows.
> 
> And how exciting that you are so close to your cruise too!



Oh how neat that you were there just after us!!!  I will have to take a look at your TR! 

That stinks about no Aladdin...but an excellent reason to go back after your DD is through her stage!  Henry actually prefers the shows over the rides and characters..which is the opposite of most kids! 



MeMom said:


> I apologize for not being around here.  I had time tonight to scroll through and see so many incredible pictures.  I wish you a wonderful, magical trip ahead, and I look forward to seeing more wonderful pictures from this one.  Henry is a cutie, as always, and it is fun being able to watch him grow up on the DIS.
> 
> I don't know that I will ever get out to Disneyland, but I think it will happen for Jill.  John goes out there on business occasionally, so eventually the time will be right for her to pack up the girls and make one of the trips with him.



Hello you!  Good to 'see' you here!  No worries about not being around much-it happens, life is busy!  Plus, I'm over here on the DL boards, not in "our home" so I'm more easily lost I think!

I hope you are able to go along with Jill to Disneyland!  I think you guys would all really enjoy it.  It's so much smaller and easier, very relaxing.  I can already picture you all on the California beach too-you and your cute grandbabies!  Yep, I think it's a must. 



jenb1023 said:


> Great updates and woo-hoo the cruise is almost here!!!!  You will have a great time!



Thanks!!!  I can't believe it's almost time!!!  The past couple months have FLOWN by.  I'm so looking forward to being on that ship!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Lovemy3babes said:


> Ok Brook, you should be down to 2 days now!  I bet you, Joe and Henry are just bursting with smiles and happiness.  I wish you nothing but the best cruise ever!



Yes!  Two days!  I interviewed Henry earlier about our excitement, I'll share that in a bit.


----------



## disneyfan61

2 days!!!! 


Brook I hope you have a wonderful trip & cannot wait to hear all about it. I think there will be lots of us thinking about you!!


----------



## KatMark

Brook, I can't believe you are only two days away. I'm sure you'll have a great time. I hadn't realized you cancelled it, but so glad it is back on.

LOVE THE BUMPER STICKER!


----------



## brookelizabeth

disneyfan61 said:


> 2 days!!!!
> 
> 
> Brook I hope you have a wonderful trip & cannot wait to hear all about it. I think there will be lots of us thinking about you!!



Thank you!!!!!  I will be updating a bit on Facebook too throughout the trip!



KatMark said:


> Brook, I can't believe you are only two days away. I'm sure you'll have a great time. I hadn't realized you cancelled it, but so glad it is back on.
> 
> LOVE THE BUMPER STICKER!



I didn't really say much when we did cancel it.  I still had hope!   I even kept my ticker!


----------



## Millie12591

Okay, I have seriously been slacking!!  So sorry.  What was I thinking?!? 

I have serious reading to catch up on....be right back!


----------



## jenseib

Have fun Brook!  With you pretty pink toes!!!!!


----------



## Poolrat

Have a BLAST !!!!!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Safe and magical travels!  You will be hooked on DCL!


----------



## Caretames1

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## glennbo123

_Try_ to have fun!


----------



## blessedby3

Have a great time Brook!  Cant wait to read all about it


----------



## uncw89

I am behind as usual!!!

Have a great time on the cruise!!!


----------



## ladylyons

Have a great time on the cruise!!  Not only are you celebrating your birthday but your celebrating mine as well!!!!

Have a Happy Birthday Brook!!!!  Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Before I begin the update, I don't have time this morning for replies--and the only reason I can post this is because I wrote it yesterday. 

I WILL be posting on Facebook and Twitter (@brookwoz) during the cruise!  We are going to buy some internet minutes, so hopefully that will allow me to share a picture a day, and some words.  During our day at Walt Disney World we will obviously have 3G/internet, so I'll upload a bunch then! 

We leave TODAY!!!!!!!!!!




Now, for the update!  I last left off as I was headed toward ESPN for Disney School while the boys went back to the hotel for a rest/swim.

I remember walking REALLY fast in hopes I wouldn't be late and chugging down some water when I arrived...10 minutes early. 





Just inside the doors

We were in a small private room next to one of the main bar areas





I'm not a sports person in the least, and I haven't ever stepped foot inside the ESPN at WDW's Boardwalk, but I was pretty impressed with this place!  They had lots of comfy chairs to watch the games in, a whole family-activity center upstairs and more.  I wish we would have gotten a tour.

Disney treats their Travel Agents very, very well.  There was a lovely display of drinks and desserts that we nibbled on during the introduction.  We were then split into groups to go on tours.

First up was the Disneyland Hotel.






The Disneyland Hotel was the first Disneyland Resort.  It used to have an Olympic sized swimming pool, about where the "hat" is.  It was recently refurbished and is awesome.  If you picture the rectangle I mentioned at the beginning of the report....Paradise Pier is in the lower right corner, the Disneyland Hotel is in the upper right corner.  The Downtown Disney monorail station is very close to the Disneyland Hotel, making it a great onsite option.

There are three towers that make up the Disneyland Hotel, Adventure Tower, Fantasy Tower, Frontier Tower.





The Adventure Tower.





Looking at the pool complex.  There are two pools, the E-Ticket and the D-Ticket.





It's beautiful.

We first went to go see Trader Sam's, the pool bar, along with Tangaora Terrace, the Quick Service.  Both are located right next to the pool.






Trader Sam's is the bar, and if you can read the sign...it's an Enchanted Tiki Bar!  Meaning, you order certain things and the bar reacts!   It's a bit of a pull from WDW's former Adventurer's Club.  And it's very popular!  Our Cast Member guide said she was in there the other day and someone ordered something that caused the bartender to throw ice around! 











The bar does serve some food.  Kids are allowed in during the day, but in the evening they are only allowed on the deck in front of the bar.

Stepping just outside the bar, onto the deck-this is your view





See that lovely outdoor fireplace?  You can also sit there and have food/drinks delivered to you.

This really struck me.  It's beautiful...and luxurious...and modern...yet classic.  It really had that "old school" Disney feel to me, but in a very upscale modern way.  Love this little extra with the outdoor fireplace.  It's perfect for a chillier January afternoon/evening too!

Still standing at the bar, looking to the right - seating for both the Quick Service (which is around the other side of the building) and the bar.










Walking around to the other side of the building





Quick Service










You can see the Adventure Tower in the background

We walked over a bridge that goes over the pool complex to take a closer look at it all





Monorail themed water slides  (and there is something else about this picture....)





D-Ticket Pool

One thing I remember from class is the design on the lounge furniture around the pool has this wavy pattern on it...it's a replica of the pattern that was found on the old ticket books!

As we were standing there, I heard a familiar laugh and I took a closer look at the pool





My boys!

The Paradise Pier pool was under refurb, so they were allowed to use the Disneyland Hotel one!  It was fun to see them.  And obviously, no nap was being had!





Love the old-school sign!

A closer look at the fireplace





Time to go see a room!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post















Waiting for an elevator















Isn't that carpet beautiful?

We entered the room and I gasped at the size!  Our Paradise Pier room was big, but I hadn't expected this one to be so big too!  They are HUGE compared to WDW rooms!

All rooms sleep 5.

When you first walk in you are in a little "front room", 






To my left:









Gives you an idea of the space.  





The room's closet 

To my right, the bathroom.  The sink and vanity are inside the bathroom, and it is quite small compared to today's bathrooms and the room size.










Love.










2 Queen Sized beds





The headboards have LED fireworks and a bit of music (A Dream is a Wish your Heart Makes) when you turn them on with a switch.  The music eventually stops, but  you can keep the fireworks on as a nightlight if you prefer!











I wonder how many pillows get stolen a week...










Sleeper sofa





Pool view

Beautiful, right?

Next up was Paradise Pier!





Standing in the lobby hallway, this is the Quick Service















Gift shop





Across from the gift shop

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

And the Table Service Restaurant, we had a reservation for the character breakfast the next day!

























That is all I took of the Paradise Pier, considering we were staying there and I knew I had plenty already!

Next, a quick walk through the Grand Californian.  We, unfortunately, did not get to see a room here.  They mainly wanted to show us the Disneyland Hotel, but we had extra time for Paradise Pier-so they covered that too.





Outside hallway.  Pinocchio's  Workshop is the Kid's Center.





Inside the majestic lobby

We were on our way to the Blue Sky Cellar in California Adventure.






It is located near the Pacific Wharf area, right "in front" of Cars Land--basically right next to where we met Mater and McQueen earlier in the day.

A Cast Member met us outside and basically recited news that had been reported on the Disney Parks Blog.  Several of the Travel Agent's had questions about the project, some barely even knew it existed.  One leaned over to me and asked "Who is Bob Iger?" when his name was dropped a few times.   Since I'm a Disney News freak, I was hoping for some news tidbits or SOMETHING...but nothing.  Of course by now, most all details have been revealed, but back then we didn't even have an opening date.

I peeked over the wall to Cars Land











It really is going to be awesome!

Stepping inside the Blue Sky Cellar... and in case you don't know what it is, it's basically all the upcoming projects.  Concept art, models, video clips and more.  Pretty neat!  It would be great if WDW had one of these for Fantasyland, don't you think?





The new Buena Vista Street










The Partners statue in the middle is of a young Walt and Mickey - depicting their arrival to Hollywood.





Carthay Circle Theater





I loved that they were adding red trolleys to the street, I thought that would give a great "buzz" to the area!





The Partners Statue concept art





And model





Ha!





I went to watch the video-it was all about the process of the giant refurb at California Adventure.





Carthay Circle Theater











And...I'm out of time.

Thank you for all your well wishes of a great trip!!! Bon voyage all!


----------



## LookinUp

Bon voyage, Brook!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Bon voyage, have a fantastic cruise


----------



## jenjolt

Loved being able to join you at Disney School!! What a fun tour!!

Have an amazing cruise and trip!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## LifeIsDis

Hello!
Ive been following along. Thought Id comment 

Oh my goodness, you leave today on the Magic! Hope you have a wonderful time!

The Disneyland Hotel looks amazing. Very modern.

I love the idea of the outdoor fireplace. Very cool!

I love the monorail slides. They are the coolest thing ever.

The rooms look amazing. I love the fireworks. 

Ohmygod I love the Mickey hand lamp in the room. Its adorable.

Blue Sky Cellar seems really cool! I agree, I wish they had something like this at WDW for Fantasyland.

Buena Vista Street and Cars Land both look INCREDIBLE.


----------



## MEK

Wow - another amazing update!  I want to go to DL!!!!!!!

Have an awesome cruise!  I'll make sure to check FB this week - a lot!

By the time you get back I will be on my way, so see ya around the DIS boards and on FB!  Enjoy!


----------



## KatMark

Love the "tour" Brook, thanks!

I know you are on your way from FB, and hope you all have a great time.


----------



## annmarieda

Thanks for sharing so much about the hotels.  They are amazing for sure.  Sadly... a bit on the pricey side.  I am not sure if dh saw some of your pictures over my shoulder or what, but he recently suggested we go for a long weekend to DLR.   So I did look into the Disney hotels, but even with a military discount I just couldn't justify it.  Hopefully, the place we are staying which was super cheap will be "good enough".  I am not looking at places to dine... I JUST looked at ESPN menus.  Looks like it might be an option..  DL has so much fewer options..  and those they do have a more than I think WDW are.  Course... maybe I am just use to the dp. 

Have a super fun time on your cruise!!!


----------



## jenseib

I found it!! Henry and Joe are swimming in the monorail pool picture at the bottom of the pic!


----------



## jenseib

Well my excitement was short lived when I see you posted that they were there.  LOL
I am loving these pictures!!!


----------



## RGirl

Thanks for the pre-cruise update!  It was so fun to see the pics from the Disneyland Hotel - we loved our stay there so much.  And the info about Cars Land was great - loved the pictures.

Have an amazing cruise!!!!!


----------



## jenb1023

great photos of the Disneyland resorts!  I love that preview room - you are right they should have that at WDW!  Too funny that you heard a familiar laugh below - hey they had a chance to try that pool that is way more important than a nap!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Bon voyage Brook!  I am following along on FB!


----------



## petals

I am lovin your update I need a headboard like that


----------



## SnowWhite09

Looking forward to hearing more from your DL trip and your cruise!


----------



## Pesky

Loved your TR and look forward to your cruise one!  Have a great trip!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Hope you are still having a blast aboard the Magic!!! 

I am even more in love with the Disneyland Hotel than I was before! Love that old school feel of it!!!


----------



## SoonerGirl

Hiya Brook!  I'm finally here and all caught up!

So many things to comment on, let's see how much I can remember....

Totally agree with you on DLs version of Space and Pirates being better than WDWs, Pirates especially is AWESOME.  I have to admit that after riding it, the one at WDW has lost some of it's appeal.

We also had a similar experience with the Indy FP, it was totally worthless, if I remember right we waited about 25 minutes 

Your pictures of White Water Snacks in the Grand Californian reminded me of the yummy chicken nachos I had there, I could so go for some of those right now!

I'm looking forward to the Little Mermaid ride opening in WDW, it's probably my favorite Disney movie and the attraction wasn't yet open at DCA when we were there.

I gotta agree with you on the Toy Story queue, it is very lacking!  I sure don't remember the scenes from Andy's House in the exit though, of course, it's been awhile....

Yikes!   Can't believe you got on that Ferris Wheel!  At least you were smart enough not to get in the sliding cars of death 

Wasn't the Aladdin show great?  Probably the best Disney stage production I've seen at any of the parks or cruises.  The rumor about it being replaced by Toy Story was going on when we went and that was 4 years ago, hopefully that is one rumor that won't hold true 

LOVE the pictures from the Disneyland Hotel!  That headboard was amazing!

Finally, cruise question - how did you like the Hilton in Nassau?  Our cruise is stopping there and we are still trying to decide exactly what we want to do, leaning towards getting day passes for the Sheraton/Wyndham though.  It is only $25 per person and you can use both properties, the beach looks really nice too.


----------



## Lucille1963

I just read the first two posts and I love it!  I can't wait to find the time to read more!


----------



## LookinUp

Well, falling behind turned out not to be so behind here! Anyway, I wanted to pop in mostly to say thanks for all your insight on DL & DCA for newbie visitors. In a few days, SIL is off to "Cars Land" as her 3 little boys refer to the parks. They will have an amazing trip, thanks in part to tips gleaned from you here.

Hope all is well in Brook Land.    Can't wait for more on DLR, the cruise, & the apartment hunt/move/new apt.


----------



## jenseib

*I wanted to pop in and say I talk to Brook pretty much daily and they think they have their apartment search narrowed down and are packing right now. she has been extremely busy, but hopefully in a few weeks life will settle down for her.*


----------



## tiggrbaby

jenseib said:


> *I wanted to pop in and say I talk to Brook pretty much daily and they think they have their apartment search narrowed down and are packing right now. she has been extremely busy, but hopefully in a few weeks life will settle down for her.*



Thanks for the update!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Just a few quick replies from over a month ago  while I finish my coffee before getting ready for church!  As many of know, we had a REALLY BUSY June with the cruise, then apartment hunting and moving (oy!).  Life is finally getting back to normal with only a handful of boxes left to unpack.  I have so many pictures to share with you of our new place, our amazing 4th of July and more!  Plus, more Disneyland OF COURSE!  Stay tuned.  I hope to update a lot this coming week now that I feel caught up (pretty much) with my subscribed threads.  We had a MAGICal time on the cruise and cannot wait to get back on the ship.  Matter of a fact Joe said I could hop on a 5-night to Canada this fall if the price was right!   We'll see how _that_ pans out. 



Millie12591 said:


> Okay, I have seriously been slacking!!  So sorry.  What was I thinking?!?
> 
> I have serious reading to catch up on....be right back!



I hope you enjoyed it!  More to come soon, I promise!!!! 



jenseib said:


> Have fun Brook!  With you pretty pink toes!!!!!



They were pretty!  Now they need help....



Poolrat said:


> Have a BLAST !!!!!!



We had an AWESOME time on the cruise!!!



tiggrbaby said:


> Safe and magical travels!  You will be hooked on DCL!



You are very, very CORRECT!  We can't wait to go again!!!



Caretames1 said:


> Enjoy your cruise!



Thank you!!!



glennbo123 said:


> _Try_ to have fun!



We had a very successful attempt. 



blessedby3 said:


> Have a great time Brook!  Cant wait to read all about it



I can't wait to share it all!  BUT, I have to get through this first!   I need to really pick it up!



uncw89 said:


> I am behind as usual!!!
> 
> Have a great time on the cruise!!!



Oh no worries, I'm always behind!


----------



## kschafer

Hey Brook!  I knew through FB you had done a DL trip but in my time away from the Dis in the last year, I hadn't gotten to see any of your TR so I am very excited to be hopping in - even so late 

Glad your cross country trip went as smoothly as possible!  I loved the sneak peek at the Grand Californian, it's my dream stay!!  Maybe someday I'll get there if I can convince hubby...he has NO desire to ever go to the LA area.


----------



## blessedby3

brookelizabeth said:


> Just a few quick replies from over a month ago  while I finish my coffee before getting ready for church!  As many of know, we had a REALLY BUSY June with the cruise, then apartment hunting and moving (oy!).  Life is finally getting back to normal with only a handful of boxes left to unpack.  I have so many pictures to share with you of our new place, our amazing 4th of July and more!  Plus, more Disneyland OF COURSE!  Stay tuned.  I hope to update a lot this coming week now that I feel caught up (pretty much) with my subscribed threads.  We had a MAGICal time on the cruise and cannot wait to get back on the ship.  Matter of a fact Joe said I could hop on a 5-night to Canada this fall if the price was right!   We'll see how _that_ pans out.



I hope that works out for you too!  How awesome...another cruise


----------



## Millie12591

Lawdy, lawdy! How in the world did I miss this much of your report?!? 

So sorry, Brook.

I'll be back after some serious reading.......


----------



## brookelizabeth

ladylyons said:


> Have a great time on the cruise!!  Not only are you celebrating your birthday but your celebrating mine as well!!!!
> 
> Have a Happy Birthday Brook!!!!  Enjoy your vacation!!!



 I had an _excellent_ birthday this year!  I hope yours was wonderful as well! 



LookinUp said:


> Bon voyage, Brook!!!





Pinkgirl said:


> Bon voyage, have a fantastic cruise



Thank you to you both!  We really did have a wonderful time!!!



jenjolt said:


> Loved being able to join you at Disney School!! What a fun tour!!
> 
> Have an amazing cruise and trip!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!



Disney School is some of the best school I've ever attended!  (though, I really did enjoy all my college classes in my degree!)



LifeIsDis said:


> Hello!
> Ive been following along. Thought Id comment
> 
> Oh my goodness, you leave today on the Magic! Hope you have a wonderful time!
> 
> The Disneyland Hotel looks amazing. Very modern.
> 
> I love the idea of the outdoor fireplace. Very cool!
> 
> I love the monorail slides. They are the coolest thing ever.
> 
> The rooms look amazing. I love the fireworks.
> 
> Ohmygod I love the Mickey hand lamp in the room. Its adorable.
> 
> Blue Sky Cellar seems really cool! I agree, I wish they had something like this at WDW for Fantasyland.
> 
> Buena Vista Street and Cars Land both look INCREDIBLE.



Thank you for posting!!!  Nice to "meet you"! 

The rooms at the Disneyland Hotel really are beautifully done.  I was totally impressed!  We hope to get back out there sometime within the next couple years (Henry asks regularly! ) and we just might have to splurge for a few nights at the DLH.



MEK said:


> Wow - another amazing update!  I want to go to DL!!!!!!!
> 
> Have an awesome cruise!  I'll make sure to check FB this week - a lot!
> 
> By the time you get back I will be on my way, so see ya around the DIS boards and on FB!  Enjoy!



You've gotta get over there!  You won't regret it!  I fell in love all over again.  It's so different, yet so familiar.  Really, really wonderful.



KatMark said:


> Love the "tour" Brook, thanks!
> 
> I know you are on your way from FB, and hope you all have a great time.



Glad you enjoyed it!  All the hotels are really pretty-but the Disneyland Hotel really struck me.



annmarieda said:


> Thanks for sharing so much about the hotels.  They are amazing for sure.  Sadly... a bit on the pricey side.  I am not sure if dh saw some of your pictures over my shoulder or what, but he recently suggested we go for a long weekend to DLR.   So I did look into the Disney hotels, but even with a military discount I just couldn't justify it.  Hopefully, the place we are staying which was super cheap will be "good enough".  I am not looking at places to dine... I JUST looked at ESPN menus.  Looks like it might be an option..  DL has so much fewer options..  and those they do have a more than I think WDW are.  Course... maybe I am just use to the dp.
> 
> Have a super fun time on your cruise!!!



Yes, the Disneyland hotels are expensive!  Especially when there are some great options across the street.  What hotel did you choose?  There are LOTS of great ones, I'm sure you'll be fine!  There are some really good sit-down restaurants in Downtown Disney, and all the Quick Service we ate was very good as well.  Plus, just a few blocks away are may other choices-Cheesecake Factory, PF Changs, iHop and more.



jenseib said:


> I found it!! Henry and Joe are swimming in the monorail pool picture at the bottom of the pic!



Yep! I spotted them and called to Henry.  It was fun to see them swimming.  They only swam for about 15 minutes, it was just too chilly for Henry.



jenseib said:


> Well my excitement was short lived when I see you posted that they were there.  LOL
> I am loving these pictures!!!



  I posted that so long ago, I can't remember that I even said it.


----------



## brookelizabeth

RGirl said:


> Thanks for the pre-cruise update!  It was so fun to see the pics from the Disneyland Hotel - we loved our stay there so much.  And the info about Cars Land was great - loved the pictures.
> 
> Have an amazing cruise!!!!!



I hope to have a couple nights there next time we go.  It's just so pretty!



jenb1023 said:


> great photos of the Disneyland resorts!  I love that preview room - you are right they should have that at WDW!  Too funny that you heard a familiar laugh below - hey they had a chance to try that pool that is way more important than a nap!



One Man's Dream does have a few things, but nothing like that...plus it would be nice if it were near the construction! Ha!  But soon we'll finally get to SEE Fantasyland!  Can't wait! 



Lovemy3babes said:


> Bon voyage Brook!  I am following along on FB!



Thank you!!!



petals said:


> I am lovin your update I need a headboard like that



 Me too!  The dark wood would even go with my house!



SnowWhite09 said:


> Looking forward to hearing more from your DL trip and your cruise!



I hope you are still around!  June was just nuts.  I'm happy to finally feeling caught up again, I'll be posting an update SOON!



Pesky said:


> Loved your TR and look forward to your cruise one!  Have a great trip!



Thank you!  A few more days of Disneyland and then I'll be starting the cruise one right after!



Charleston Princess said:


> Hope you are still having a blast aboard the Magic!!!
> 
> I am even more in love with the Disneyland Hotel than I was before! Love that old school feel of it!!!



We had such a great time on the cruise, we all want to be back on the ship NOW!  But we expected that! LOL

Isn't the Disneyland Hotel just beautiful? I fell in love with it too!  It's so classy, yet so old school Disney.  It's perfect.



SoonerGirl said:


> Hiya Brook!  I'm finally here and all caught up!
> 
> So many things to comment on, let's see how much I can remember....
> 
> Totally agree with you on DLs version of Space and Pirates being better than WDWs, Pirates especially is AWESOME.  I have to admit that after riding it, the one at WDW has lost some of it's appeal.
> 
> We also had a similar experience with the Indy FP, it was totally worthless, if I remember right we waited about 25 minutes
> 
> Your pictures of White Water Snacks in the Grand Californian reminded me of the yummy chicken nachos I had there, I could so go for some of those right now!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Little Mermaid ride opening in WDW, it's probably my favorite Disney movie and the attraction wasn't yet open at DCA when we were there.
> 
> I gotta agree with you on the Toy Story queue, it is very lacking!  I sure don't remember the scenes from Andy's House in the exit though, of course, it's been awhile....
> 
> Yikes!   Can't believe you got on that Ferris Wheel!  At least you were smart enough not to get in the sliding cars of death
> 
> Wasn't the Aladdin show great?  Probably the best Disney stage production I've seen at any of the parks or cruises.  The rumor about it being replaced by Toy Story was going on when we went and that was 4 years ago, hopefully that is one rumor that won't hold true
> 
> LOVE the pictures from the Disneyland Hotel!  That headboard was amazing!
> 
> Finally, cruise question - how did you like the Hilton in Nassau?  Our cruise is stopping there and we are still trying to decide exactly what we want to do, leaning towards getting day passes for the Sheraton/Wyndham though.  It is only $25 per person and you can use both properties, the beach looks really nice too.



Hi Michelle!  Good to "see" you here!  We rode Pirates during our one day at WDW during the cruise and while we still enjoyed it, both Joe and I were reminiscing of the DL version!   It seems they have done a few touch ups in the WDW one though since last August - which was good to see.

We really liked the Hilton, BUT, it's a small beach, and the pool is also small.  I'm thinking your boys will much prefer the Sheraton since it has water slides and more to do.  I know a few families with older kids that did the Sheraton and they all said it was excellent.  The food at the Hilton was standard - we got 2 cheese burgers with fries, a fruit plate and a fancy drink with the food voucher that comes with the day pass.  It was all good, nothing to write home about, but good.  It's a great beach for little kids since it's so close (walking distance), and it's just a small area - but I think older kids might get bored.  I can see a couple enjoying it here too since it's smaller and quieter.  I hope that helps!  

And I just realized - I think you are already back from your cruise.   Ugh, sorry!



Lucille1963 said:


> I just read the first two posts and I love it!  I can't wait to find the time to read more!



:: More coming soon!!!



LookinUp said:


> Well, falling behind turned out not to be so behind here! Anyway, I wanted to pop in mostly to say thanks for all your insight on DL & DCA for newbie visitors. In a few days, SIL is off to "Cars Land" as her 3 little boys refer to the parks. They will have an amazing trip, thanks in part to tips gleaned from you here.
> 
> Hope all is well in Brook Land.    Can't wait for more on DLR, the cruise, & the apartment hunt/move/new apt.



Oh YAY!!!!!!!!!  I hope they had a very magical trip!    I'm so happy to have helped a bit too!  You'll have to let me know how it went!



jenseib said:


> *I wanted to pop in and say I talk to Brook pretty much daily and they think they have their apartment search narrowed down and are packing right now. she has been extremely busy, but hopefully in a few weeks life will settle down for her.*



Thank you for posting that Jen!   It was an INSANE month! 



kschafer said:


> Hey Brook!  I knew through FB you had done a DL trip but in my time away from the Dis in the last year, I hadn't gotten to see any of your TR so I am very excited to be hopping in - even so late
> 
> Glad your cross country trip went as smoothly as possible!  I loved the sneak peek at the Grand Californian, it's my dream stay!!  Maybe someday I'll get there if I can convince hubby...he has NO desire to ever go to the LA area.



 I'm glad you are here Katie!!!  And you haven't missed much yet.  

If your hubby doesn't want to see LA, just go there for flying - hit San Diego instead! LOL!  We spent one day in LA and I don't really ever care to go back myself.  Glad we did it, but... meh.



blessedby3 said:


> I hope that works out for you too!  How awesome...another cruise



I have to do some quoting and calling around.  I don't see it likely, but ya never know!  If the right rate is out there, I'm going!



Millie12591 said:


> Lawdy, lawdy! How in the world did I miss this much of your report?!?
> 
> So sorry, Brook.
> 
> I'll be back after some serious reading.......



No worries at all Camille!!  You haven't missed much yet.  Just glad to have you here!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

So glad you are back!!!  Hope all went well with the move and you are settled.  Can't wait to hear about the rest of your DL trip and now the cruise.


----------



## DisneytheKid

All I can say is wow! Great trip reports!


----------



## brookelizabeth

We left off with me in Disney School-in the Blue Sky Cellar, looking at what Buena Vista Street and the new Cars Land would become.

And now that it's here, and I've seen actual pictures and video-I'm itchin' even more to get back to Disneyland!!!  It truly looks amazing.  Perhaps in 2014, as 2013 is already almost all booked! 

After our time was over in the Blue Sky Cellar we all exited through the back door and the Cast Members leading the class handed us each a goody bag.   LOVE me some Disney swag!

I peeked a bit, but controlled myself and headed back to the room to meet up with the boys.  Henry was still wide awake (no nap today!) and VERY excited to see the bag - so we dumped it out to find:






Inside the tube was this poster






Henry was *not* impressed.   But I was!  I was excited to have Disneyland Ears, the post-its would be very handy for work, and the poster was an excellent give away prize size I did not have a proper location in my home for it!  (and I did give it away to a very happy fellow DISer!!)

We also received






A few brochures, and the Little Mermaid item is a certificate that I had taken the class.  It's a great certificate cover-really beautiful.

We hung out for a few minutes and then got ready to head back out.  I had been in touch, since we started planning the trip, with a friend that lives in LA.  I hadn't seen her in at least 7 years, and tonight she would be joining us for dinner!





Family pic in the closet doors

We decided to eat off property at the Cheesecake Factory.  I've only been off property at Walt Disney World a few times, but at Disneyland it's a totally different feel.  Disneyland Resort is fairly small, PLENTY to eat, see and do, but off-site is _literally_ outside your door instead of being a mile or so away like it is at WDW.  The Cheesecake Factory is about 4 blocks away from Paradise Pier, very close to many of the off-site hotels.





Little boy running free!





We LOVED this stretch of sidewalk/road with the palm trees!  This is Katella, which is a pretty busy road that intersects with Disneyland Drive.





They lite the trees on the outside of Disney property.  It's really beautiful and fun to drive in and see that at night!





Henry refusing to stop for a picture...he was wild that night! 

As we walked along, I took pictures of a few of these off-site hotels.  My original plan was to actually visit a few of them and check out the lobbies, etc...that never happened.  Next trip!










Henry's energy must have started to wane...





Tropicana





The Anaheim Convention Center





Hilton





One of the Disneyland Gates, obviously blocked off - I wonder if it's open now again?

And of course we had to peek through to see backstage. 




The backside of Radiator Springs!










More of the Alpine Inn and Radiator Springs





The Sheraton is a bit further away.















Looks like Henry is fading fast!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post










Portofino Inn back there





The iHop and another hotel

If you stay at a hotel that is a bit further away from Disneyland you can purchase an ART (Anaheim Rapid Transit) Pass, and you'll ride this bus to and from the parks.





My panning skills obviously need improvement!





Anaheim Resort - and part of a strip mall.  Yep, right outside Disney gates it's like suburbia.










I know someone that stayed here recently, he reported the stay was pleasant.  Clean and convenient-exactly what you'd expect and nothing more for the price tag.






Now we were getting close!  The GardenWalk is the name of this mall area.

























California Pizza Kitchen in case you can't read the sign.





And here we are!  We reallyyyyyyyyyyy like the Cheesecake Factory and miss having one!  We ate there fairly often when we lived in Minnesota, so we were thrilled to have one so close to Disneyland!





Inside - typical Cheesecake Factory look.

Nichol arrived and we picked up like we had lost no time between us!  She works in film (just small stuff) and gets invited to all sorts of parties and has met a bazillion celebrities.  She's really into it all and I'm clueless at the names she was telling us.   It was so funny, I'm just really Hollywood Dumb!  But, she did tell me her friend made a recent video for Doritios, in a commercial contest for the Super Bowl.  It was called the Doritos Sling Shot Baby and she could win a million dollars if she won....a few weeks after we got home, guess what?!  Her friend WON!!  Here is the ad in case you missed it:

http://www.hulu.com/adzone/featured/watch/326381/adzone-doritos-sling-baby

We chatted so much during our dinner, I only got a picture of my food-which was tacos.





So, so, SO good.

Nichol as an Annual Pass to Disneyland, so she decided to join us.  Problem was, Joe and I had FastPasses for World of Color and we did NOT want to miss it.  Nichol was hopeful to get a FastPass still, but I was doubtful.  She had gotten one around 6 PM before, so...maybe just maybe...

After getting a slice of cheesecake to go, we wobbled back to Disneyland.

We got to the World of Color FastPass machines at Grizzly River Run and there was a manager type Cast Member closing them up.  They had _just_ run out.  There was about 4-5 disappointed people, including us.  Then suddenly the Cast Member pipes up and looks directly at Nichol, "What your name?"  She told him, he asked what section we had and boom-he wrote her a pass!!!!  HOORAY FOR PIXIE DUST!  (he also wrote a few other people a pass too!) I thanked the Cast Member 4.2 trillion times, took down his name and sent an email off about how awesome he was.  And we bolted for Paradise Pier.  We knew it would already be busy, it was just about 45 minutes before show time.





Here you can see the ball lights are blue-showing this is the blue section.  Very handy.

We made our way into the Blue Section and got the best seat we could.  Joe didn't think he'd be able to see very well, but was willing to just suck it up.

But no can do to Nichol!  She wanted us to truly experience this show.  She went right up to a Cast Member and explained Joe's eye condition, we then had to chat with another Cast Member and she directed us straight into the reserved section where there were only about 5 people waiting!  I gotta admit, I felt like a VIP!  Joe hates to use his eye condition as an "excuse" but honestly, the man can't see well.  Now that we have seen the show, he probably would have been able to catch most of the show (it's HUGE!), he would have only missed a few details since we were so far back.  But, I'm really glad he has seen it up close now and fully experienced it.  When we go back to Disneyland, we will likely just take wherever our tickets put us. That's what we do with WDW now, Joe has seen all the shows, so we rarely bother to even ask to sit up front, he's happy to catch what he can.





On this map, it's the green section.  We had been in the curved Blue area before.

Joe would definitely be able to see from here.  There were only two people in front of us, we were practically ON the water!  I was a bit nervous about this being a wet zone and it already being pretty chilly out...but, we'd just have to suck it up!

Now that we had a wonderful view, time to dive into that cheesecake!





I cannot recall what flavor this was.  I see coconut...hmmm.  It was delicious, as all their cheesecake is!  It was gone within minutes.











Looking behind us, toward the Little Mermaid ride










Ariel's Grotto is the spiral building

It's a beautiful area.

Up next: The Wonderful World of Color


----------



## MEK

Woo Hoo Brook!   I am so happy to see an update from you, even if I can't really "see" it all because of my pictureless status.  But you know I'll be back for the details.

How cool that you got to meet up with your friend, enjoy a lovely dinner together, and score an extra FP.  And the VIP seating - Awesome! I really can't wait to see your pictures.

You know, I had my heart set on a cruise next fall when Nick goes to college, but now I am really torn between cruise vs. DL.  I have avoided any distance traveling (other than Orlando) while my kids have been home and now I am very excited at the thought of planning a trip to Cali!

OK - off topic!  Sorry!  I just got a little carried away!


----------



## rdkeim

So glad to see a new post!   Your information is so helpful.  Loved following along on your walk to the Cheesecake Factory.  We'll be there in October and are staying at the Candy Cane Inn.  Wondering how far the walk to the restaurant would be from there?  Did you see it on your travels?  Anxious to hear how you liked WOC.  We're going to do the dining deal at Wine Country so we get the preferred viewing area.  Any input from others on whether this is worth it?


----------



## mickeystoontown

The walk to the Cheesecake Factory looked so nice.  I think the palm tree lined sidewalk were my favorite pictures of all.

Isn't it neat how you can meet up with an old friend and pick up right where you left off years and years ago?  Woohoo Nichol for getting ya'll the seats up front!  Yeah Baby!


----------



## LifeIsDis

Its SO weird how many restaurants, strip malls, hotels, etc. are right outside Disneyland. Its totally different from WDW! 

Thats so great you got to see Nichol after seven years. And the Cheesecake Factory makes the visit even better! 

You guys must have felt like VIP! Wow! And you were so close too.

I CANNOT wait to see your pictures of WoC!


----------



## JessicaFaye508

It's weird how excited I was to see Cheesecake factory food pictures  It's right up there with Disney food quality for me!

Ps I wanted to tell you, that after I caught up on your trip report back in late may/early june, my family ended up booking a trip to Disneyland!!! We are leaving in one month from today! I can't even tell you how excited I am. Thank you for your reviews, they really helped a lot!


----------



## lovegrumpy

We loved world of color!!! I well say I kinda missed WDW well at Disneyland.


----------



## KatMark

Great update, Brook. I loved all your goodies.

We love Cheesecake Factory too (although I don't eat cheesecake); I just wish the menu was just a tad smaller.

How great that you got some pixie dust for the Wonderful World of Color; can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## Poolrat

Taking notes here for my trip to DL. 

So nice to see how close everythig is.  Cheesecake factory note taken. MMMMmmmm   I love thier key lime cheesecake.


----------



## MEK

Back to see the pictures.  Paradise Pier looks so pretty all lit up.  Thanks for posting the viewing map.

I enjoyed your walk past the neighboring hotels and to the restaurants.  How convenient to be able to walk to so many eateries.

I have to admit, I have never eaten at the Cheesecake Factory.  Is that terrible, because those tacos look really, really good.  I've had their cheesecake, but never real food.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Looks like you had an awesome view.  Can't wait to see your photos of WOC.  They are always so amazing!


----------



## disneyismyheart247

You guys are the cutest family! Little Henry is adorable, he looks like you Brook! BTW, your pictures of your food from the Cheesecake Factory made me very hungry.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Tiggerrn2 said:


> So glad you are back!!!  Hope all went well with the move and you are settled.  Can't wait to hear about the rest of your DL trip and now the cruise.



Thank you!  We are almost settled - a couple boxes left, and I have GOT to get into Henry's room to organize.  

I'm so glad life is returning to normal though, June was just nutty!



DisneytheKid said:


> All I can say is wow! Great trip reports!



Thank you for reading!!!!  More to come! 



MEK said:


> Woo Hoo Brook!   I am so happy to see an update from you, even if I can't really "see" it all because of my pictureless status.  But you know I'll be back for the details.
> 
> How cool that you got to meet up with your friend, enjoy a lovely dinner together, and score an extra FP.  And the VIP seating - Awesome! I really can't wait to see your pictures.
> 
> You know, I had my heart set on a cruise next fall when Nick goes to college, but now I am really torn between cruise vs. DL.  I have avoided any distance traveling (other than Orlando) while my kids have been home and now I am very excited at the thought of planning a trip to Cali!
> 
> OK - off topic!  Sorry!  I just got a little carried away!



For my next update you'll really want pictures!!!!  WoC is AMAZING!

No worries about going off topic-I don't mind a bit!  You could do Disneyland AND a cruise ya know...California Coastal leaves from LA. Just sayin'... (or even Disneyland, then Alaska with a flight between-not too bad either!)



rdkeim said:


> So glad to see a new post!   Your information is so helpful.  Loved following along on your walk to the Cheesecake Factory.  We'll be there in October and are staying at the Candy Cane Inn.  Wondering how far the walk to the restaurant would be from there?  Did you see it on your travels?  Anxious to hear how you liked WOC.  We're going to do the dining deal at Wine Country so we get the preferred viewing area.  Any input from others on whether this is worth it?



We did see the Candy Cane Inn, it's on South Harbor (the other busy road that Katella intersects-I took the picture of the Disney bus on it).  MANY hotels are on this stretch of road.  The Candy Cane Inn is even closer to the Cheesecake Factory and all those restaurants-about one block.  I *might* even have a pic of the outside of Candy Cane later.

I think it's a great idea for the dining package.  We considered doing it, but we went in January-which is one of the lowest seasons.  The parks were NOT busy (except the weekend evenings-locals).  The area you get to be in is excellent!  So you get a good meal and don't have to rush the gates for a FastPass.  Sounds like a win-win to me!



mickeystoontown said:


> The walk to the Cheesecake Factory looked so nice.  I think the palm tree lined sidewalk were my favorite pictures of all.
> 
> Isn't it neat how you can meet up with an old friend and pick up right where you left off years and years ago?  Woohoo Nichol for getting ya'll the seats up front!  Yeah Baby!



Isn't it just beautiful?  Before we left Joe was scrolling around on Google Maps and saw that street-so we HAD to find it!

I do love that about close friends.  My best friend from high school and I are like that.  We haven't seen each other in probably 5 years, I will likely get to see her next month and I'm sure we will have NO problem picking back up!



LifeIsDis said:


> Its SO weird how many restaurants, strip malls, hotels, etc. are right outside Disneyland. Its totally different from WDW!
> 
> Thats so great you got to see Nichol after seven years. And the Cheesecake Factory makes the visit even better!
> 
> You guys must have felt like VIP! Wow! And you were so close too.
> 
> I CANNOT wait to see your pictures of WoC!



Isn't it strange?!   When we were driving it was even more strange, it was normal world, normal world, normal world-boom! Disney bubble!   Normal world is LITERALLY on the other side of the block.

We were veryyyyy close, and the couple in front of us were so sweet to allow Henry to squeeze between them, so he had front row!



Disneyfreak508 said:


> It's weird how excited I was to see Cheesecake factory food pictures  It's right up there with Disney food quality for me!
> 
> Ps I wanted to tell you, that after I caught up on your trip report back in late may/early june, my family ended up booking a trip to Disneyland!!! We are leaving in one month from today! I can't even tell you how excited I am. Thank you for your reviews, they really helped a lot!



 Us too!  We love the Cheesecake Factory.  SO good!  PF Changs is a winner too.  Anytime we visit another city and they have a Cheesecake Factory we go.

 for going to Disneyland!!!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!  You will have a wonderful time!!!!  Hopefully I can get this report close to done so you can experience even more of it before you go!



lovegrumpy said:


> We loved world of color!!! I well say I kinda missed WDW well at Disneyland.



We had the "What do you miss from WDW?" talk on our last park day.  I hope I remember to include that in the report when I get there.  If not, remind me!   We definitely had pieces we missed.



KatMark said:


> Great update, Brook. I loved all your goodies.
> 
> We love Cheesecake Factory too (although I don't eat cheesecake); I just wish the menu was just a tad smaller.
> 
> How great that you got some pixie dust for the Wonderful World of Color; can't wait to read all about it.



I know, their menu is HUGE!  It always takes a while to figure out what to eat.  But....Joe and I almost always get the same thing.  Me=Mexican.  Joe=orange chicken.  I once got something else and missed my mexican! 



Poolrat said:


> Taking notes here for my trip to DL.
> 
> So nice to see how close everythig is.  Cheesecake factory note taken. MMMMmmmm   I love thier key lime cheesecake.



It is pretty nice that everything is so close-it makes it a much easier and more relaxing vacation, IMO.  The parks are smaller, everything is close, the hotel is close - it's like staying at the Contemporary the whole time. 



MEK said:


> Back to see the pictures.  Paradise Pier looks so pretty all lit up.  Thanks for posting the viewing map.
> 
> I enjoyed your walk past the neighboring hotels and to the restaurants.  How convenient to be able to walk to so many eateries.
> 
> I have to admit, I have never eaten at the Cheesecake Factory.  Is that terrible, because those tacos look really, really good.  I've had their cheesecake, but never real food.



It really is a VERY pretty area.  Despite it's poor reviews, we truly enjoyed DCA.  I can see why locals weren't terribly impressed compared to Disneyland, but overall, I liked the park!  It's got to be incredible now with the expansion open!

Oh my goodness lady!  You've got to try the Cheesecake Factory!  Do you have one near you?  It's SO good.  I always get Mexican-usually the tacos.  Joe always gets the Orange Chicken.  Both are delicious!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Looks like you had an awesome view.  Can't wait to see your photos of WOC.  They are always so amazing!



We did!  I can't wait to share the pics-it's an easy thing to take pictures of because it's big and bright - so much easier than fireworks! 



disneyismyheart247 said:


> You guys are the cutest family! Little Henry is adorable, he looks like you Brook! BTW, your pictures of your food from the Cheesecake Factory made me very hungry.



Aw, thank you!   When Henry was a baby, everyone said he looked like Joe, but now everyone says he looks like me.  It's so funny to watch him grow up and have personality traits from both of us! 

I can see why that food made you hungry-it was SO yummy!  I think we will have to make plans for a pitstop at the Cheesecake Factory when we visit Minnesota next month.


----------



## LovintheLodge

I am soooo enjoying your report! My family is headed to DLR next month for the first time. We are visiting with family nearby so splitting our time between staying at their house and staying 4 nights at the Candy Cane Inn. They have annual passes and go all the time. I bought 6 day park hoppers for flexibility since we may take a couple of brief trips before our stay at CCI. 

Your report is definitely helping me learn the 'lay of the land' and giving me lots of tips for our upcoming trip! Can't wait for more...

Kerry

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## brookelizabeth

When I call Disney I often have a hold time.  I'm not sure this song is on the normal line, but they have one that helped inspire the World of Color on the one I call.  It gets stuck in my head and I sing it every time I look at these pictures.

The World of Color is an AWESOME show.  If you are going to Disneyland DO.NOT.MISS.IT!  I know in the past there have been discussions of WDW adding a show like this to one of the parks (and even DTD); I reallyyyyyyyyy hope that happens.  It would be an incredible addition!

So we devoured our cheesecake, took some pictures and waited.  Before we knew it, the show started...I took 274 pictures of this show! 





All the water spray nozzles turned color and started to randomly shoot streams into the air





They go REALLY high!




















I believe there are three sets of GIANT walls of water like this, all projecting the same image.  The experience from far back has to be pretty incredible seeing all three at the same time!










Under the Sea





The projection is so big, it's almost like you become part of the movie.










Transition into the next movie










It was so neat how they easily went from movie to movie, changing the mood completely with the colors and styles of the water and the music.










Up!  This was a really neat scene, looks like the house rose out of the water.










Aladdin















I am pretty sure that is the Genie!




















Look at the height on that water!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

And then....this.  Pirates!  None of my movie clips came out that well, but this definitely the most dramatic part of the entire show.  It is awesome!













































Yay! A movie scene did kind of come out!





















And just when you thought it couldn't get more intense...suddenly there are balls of FIRE!















My camera had a hard time focusing, it was all so fast and the light would change so dramatically in a second.  VERY sensory here-it's incredible.





















Between the fantastic musical score, the heat of the fire, the quickly changing scenes, the color-this is a segment of the show where I felt like I had been taken to another place, it's so sensory it overwhelms you and you forget where you are.  Really, really, REALLY awesome.

At the end of the Pirate's section, Jack Sparrow comes on and says something like, "Did you catch that?  Good, because I don't want to do it again!" Ha!!

After Pirates, they show a bunch of film clips - pretty quickly.










Ah! Here you can see the three screens.















It was almost strange to see white water after so many colors!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post























































More fire!  This was the grand finale of the show.  I believe the overall show ended with Sorcerer Mickey, which would be appropriate!
















And then...





World of Color in the old logo was "written" across the water as an ending.






Beautiful beautiful show!  The water, light and musical score alone make the show amazing.  The movie clips make it Disney.

I had to linger.  I couldn't leave quite yet.  I just couldn't take my eyes off it all.  The jets turned back on just a bit, creating a beautiful look.






And the World of Color logo faded, but the jets stayed on.































In case you can't tell, I really liked it.    And despite being in the wet zone, we didn't get wet AT ALL!!  I was so thankful, while it wasn't cold that night, it was a bit chilly-water would have been awful.

We had discussed earlier high tailing it over to Disneyland to catch the fireworks, but Momma lingered far too long.  DCA was a total madhouse trying to get out...by the time we exited into the plaza, the fireworks were well under way.  We watched a few from outside the Disneyland gates while we all chatted.

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





















I was exhausted, Henry was practically asleep, Joe was ready to go back to the hotel-but Nichol was ready for Disneyland! 

Since I hadn't seen her in forever, Joe encouraged I go to the park with her to ride Indiana Jones since I had missed on it the previous day...so I did!  Despite being so tired, I carried on!

We said goodbye to the boys and entered the park, aimed right for Indiana Jones where we decided to ride Single Rider.  The park was busy!  This was a Friday night and it wasn't too cold, so the locals were out in full-force.  But...they were mostly just standing around.  The ride lines weren't too bad overall.  They just come to Disneyland to hang out.  The really popular rides, like Indiana Jones definitely had a wait, but the smaller rides really didn't.

We entered through the exit at Indiana Jones, good thing Nichol knew where she was going-the Single Riders line is NOT marked and it's completely confusing to those of us with no sense of direction like myself!  We waited maybe about 20 minutes, which I didn't think was too bad-and we ened up right next to each other in the same ride vehicle!    The lines must have just been getting longer and longer because they loaded a bunch of Single Riders together.





Hidden Mickey from the queue

I really didn't know what to expect here.  Joe said "don't sit on the edge" and guess where I ended up.  Yep! The edge.  We started in our jeep-it's pretty much the same as Dinosaur in Animal Kingdom (they are the same ride vehicle mechanically, just look different) - and entered a room with 3 doors.  






One pops open and off you go!  There can be three different paths your jeep goes!  How cool!  As you are going through the ride you can see other jeeps on the journey.  The rooms the ride goes through are HUGE - it really feels like you are there, unlike Dinosaur where I feel like I'm really on a track.  I was SCREAMIN'!  Oh man, this ride is intense in such a good way.  It really is like you are IN the Indiana Jones movies.  It _easily_ became my favorite Disney ride EVER.

We decided to go ride Big Thunder Mountain Railroad next...but it was down.  We waited it out a bit.  Chatted.  Waited.  Chatted.  Got a snack.





The mug I got with hot chocolate in it!  (btw, Disneyland has the BEST hot chocolate-so creamy!)

Waited...nothing.  The Cast Members had no idea when it would be back.  So, we finally gave up and opted for another ride on Indiana Jones-I don't mind one bit!

We hopped back into the Single Rider Line and waited, and waited, and WAITED.  We were at a point that was a ways back from where we even started the first time and were not moving.

I was fading fast.

Finally, despite REALLY wanting to go again, I just couldn't stay up any longer.  Nichol perfectly understood and we decided to leave the park.  We parted ways at DTD since she was parked there, made plans to meet up tomorrow, and I slowlyyyyy made the trek back to Paradise Pier.  It's really not far, but I was dragging and that felt like the longest walk!

When I got close I noticed this





At night they project Goofy on the surfboard that is on the side of the parking ramp building.  How clever.  It brought a smile to my face and little elements like that made me fall in love with Disneyland.

Up Next: A Character Breakfast-Disneyland Style


----------



## KristiMc

Great pictures.  I so want to make it to Disneyland at some point.  How great of  that castmember to give your friend a Fastpass.


----------



## tiggrbaby

WOW!!!!!  That was an amazing show!


----------



## chloe770

WOW! I MUST get back to Disneyland. Everytime we go to NJ Rich drives us around and shows us every house he ever lived in from birth to adulthood(including some of his friends houses) I wonder if I could use the excuse of "Well I must show you the first house I ever lived in" to get him to go to Cali? I will just leave out the little detail that that property is now owned by Knott's Berry Farm


----------



## MEK

Are you posting these pictures now because you know I can't see them????? 

Kidding, but seriously...... WHY?  Dying here!

And, yes, there is a Cheesecake Factory at our local mall, but since I never go to the mall I have never been there.  Definitely going to change that.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

With a potential Disneyland Trip in the works for next year, the World of Color is #1 on my list of Must-Sees!  It looks amazing!


----------



## glennbo123

Awesome review of World of Color!!!  I'm glad you didn't get wet too...because then you would have put the camera away and we would've misssed out.  It looks really amazing!

Wow, and now you've got me wanting to check out the Indiana Jones ride too.  I'm "jonesin'" for it, I guess you could say.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Oh wow, The World of Color show is amazing from the pictures you posted.  I cannot imagine seeing it in person.  Wow, wow, wow.    I don't suppose you know the name of the song that inspired the show, do you Brook?  I'd love to listen to it!


----------



## brookelizabeth

LovintheLodge said:


> I am soooo enjoying your report! My family is headed to DLR next month for the first time. We are visiting with family nearby so splitting our time between staying at their house and staying 4 nights at the Candy Cane Inn. They have annual passes and go all the time. I bought 6 day park hoppers for flexibility since we may take a couple of brief trips before our stay at CCI.
> 
> Your report is definitely helping me learn the 'lay of the land' and giving me lots of tips for our upcoming trip! Can't wait for more...
> 
> Kerry
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



 Hi Kerry!  Thanks for reading1  I'm glad to hear my TR is helping you get a feel for it all.  Disneyland is GREAT, you'll love it!



KristiMc said:


> Great pictures.  I so want to make it to Disneyland at some point.  How great of  that castmember to give your friend a Fastpass.



I hope you guys make it out to Disneyland!  You could easily pair it with a cruise too.   And speaking of that, I need to get caught up on your TR!



tiggrbaby said:


> WOW!!!!!  That was an amazing show!



And I feel like my pictures don't even fully do it justice really!  It really is incredible!



chloe770 said:


> WOW! I MUST get back to Disneyland. Everytime we go to NJ Rich drives us around and shows us every house he ever lived in from birth to adulthood(including some of his friends houses) I wonder if I could use the excuse of "Well I must show you the first house I ever lived in" to get him to go to Cali? I will just leave out the little detail that that property is now owned by Knott's Berry Farm



 I think it sounds like a perfect excuse!!  And you'll just have squeeze in a trip to Knotts Berry Farm too! Ha!



MEK said:


> Are you posting these pictures now because you know I can't see them?????
> 
> Kidding, but seriously...... WHY?  Dying here!
> 
> And, yes, there is a Cheesecake Factory at our local mall, but since I never go to the mall I have never been there.  Definitely going to change that.



Muahahahah!  

It's very yummy, definitely worth a trip!  Is there  PF Changs too?  They are always together it seems...must be owned by the same company (I've never bothered to look!)




Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> With a potential Disneyland Trip in the works for next year, the World of Color is #1 on my list of Must-Sees!  It looks amazing!



 It is a definite MUST DO!  We wanted to see it again and again!



glennbo123 said:


> Awesome review of World of Color!!!  I'm glad you didn't get wet too...because then you would have put the camera away and we would've misssed out.  It looks really amazing!
> 
> Wow, and now you've got me wanting to check out the Indiana Jones ride too.  I'm "jonesin'" for it, I guess you could say.



I was sooooo thankful we didn't get wet!  That wind must have been just right to keep us dry. 

 about jonesin'!  It really is awesome.  There is a scene full of snakes, the ball scene and more-really, really fantastic and realistic!  

I got your PM, I will be over to your TR as soon as I can, I can't wait to read all about your adventures!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Lovemy3babes said:


> Oh wow, The World of Color show is amazing from the pictures you posted.  I cannot imagine seeing it in person.  Wow, wow, wow.    I don't suppose you know the name of the song that inspired the show, do you Brook?  I'd love to listen to it!



Hmmm....doing a Google search now...I think it's the theme song from the TV show.  But those lyrics don't look right.  Hmmm...makes me want to call Disney for something just so I can copy down word for word what it says!   I will do that next time I call (which will likely be today at some point...)


----------



## mickeystoontown

I wanna see each and every one of your 274 (isn't that how many pictures you took...I can't remember) of your World of Color pictures!  The ones that you posted are AMAZING!   

How sweet of Joe to suggest that you and Nichol spend some more time together.  Too bad you were fading quickly.


----------



## LifeIsDis

Like, HOLY CRAP! The World of Color is beautiful! I mean, I have heard such wonderful things about it, but I havent seen too many pictures of it. Yours do SUCH a great job to capture everything!

I have been to Disneyland once (I think 7-8 years ago) and I remember riding on Indiana Jones and it was incredible! And I do remember the rooms you go through are huge.


----------



## monkey30

after seeing your pictures I know I will have to see WofC! ACk so excited!


----------



## Poolrat

WOW - Can't wait to work that into the plan.  Must do is right 


Good for you for making it back into DL for some more rides.  


Taking notes here every chance I get.   70 days for me.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Yum, Cheesecake Factory!  That place is so good.

Ohhh I love the picture of Rapunzel and Flynn Rider.  That may be one of my favorite Disney movie scenes now.   But really, all the pictures of WOC look great.  It seems like an amazing show.  Man I need to get to Disneyland again...

Yay Indiana Jones!  That is a fun ride.  Do you watch Modern Family?  They had a Disneyland episode (I had actually never watched the show but saw they were doing a DL episode and had to watch!) where the father and son are all excited about riding Indiana Jones but it has a 45 minute wait.  Sorry for that random comment but you mentioning Indiana Jones made me think of it.


----------



## JessicaFaye508

Seeing those World of Color pictures literally gave me goosebumps and brought tears to my eyes  I AM SO EXCITED!!! I literally can't believe that I am FINALLY going to see it!!!


----------



## that's nice

Just stopping by... I had to go back to May for find where I left off. 

Too much to comment on but I LOVE the pictures of the Magic setting sail. Tell me you heard the horn from the dock? The first time they blasted it we were standing right in front of it and it scared the crap out of us!  I have the horn on video right when we were passing the Statue of Liberty. So cool!

I hope to stay current from here on out (it's a nice thought isn't it?)


----------



## basketkat

The Wonderful World of Color looks beautiful!!! Eeekkk....I cant wait to see it!


----------



## MEK

WOW!  What a cool show!  Thanks for all the wonderful pictures.  Amazing!


----------



## merbobear

YOU"RE BACK! Oh, how I have missed your TR!  Glad you are all moved, cruise was wonderful and you are getting back in the swing of things!

I love the lit trees lining the sidewalk.  Looks like it would be almost magical to walk through in the evening.  Also your hair looks really cute in this picture!  A totally different look than when it is down:





I am glad that your friend explained Joe's eye condition to the CM's and got you up front so he could see the details of the show!  I am sure that he is always just trying not to have anyone make a fuss, but like you said - the guy can't see very well!  And everyone deserves to have a wonderful view when they fly clear across the country to see & do something!

I'm leaving the actual WOC post to read after work today, excited to read the rest of the details of the trip and then hopefully read all about the cruise as well (if you are TR'ing that!).


----------



## LovintheLodge

WOW! I am so excited to see WOC! Your pictures are fantastic. I have to figure out if we should get the WOC dining package (or just get the regular fastpass) and if so, which restaurant. My family will be there from 8/12-8/16 and I am figuring it will be very busy at the parks! Even though we are staying offsite I hope to visit the Disney hotels.

Kerry

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## eandesmom

mega update!!!!!!!!

LOVE love love the WOC pictures.  Gorgeous! I wanna go!  Now!  Oh, I need to fit a trip in somehow.  Seems like it wouldn't be hard as it's relatively close but you know how it goes.

I like Cheesecake factory although I admit to finding the menu way too big, to the point of being overwhelming.  Really great turkey burger though.

What a fun night with your friend.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Brooke the photos were awesome!!!  I KNEW they would be. We loved this show.  There is a very good HD video on youtube for WOC that I sometimes watch when I am feeling a little   And I  LOVED the pirates part, too.  We had used our early entry option in the morning to get FP for WOC that evening and so glad we did.  I didn't care for the menu options enough to bother with the picnic option and didn't want to spend the money for the dinner/show option, so having the early entry worked out great.  Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## elphie101

Yay updates! Glad to have you back! I love finding DL TRs through a WDW vets eyes 

I want so badly to see World of Color but I'm purposefully avoiding it on YouTube and whatnot - I want my first time seeing it to truly be a surprise because I haven't heard a single bad thing about the show.

Thanks for posting so many pics of the offsite hotels! I have a feeling that's where DBF and I will end up whenever we make it out there (unless you talk to me on one of my 'splurge' days - then we're staying at the Grand Californian ) so it's great to see pics of them all and how close they are to everything - both Disney and non-Disney options as well.

Can't wait for more! Will you be doing a cruise TR eventually?


----------



## jenseib

Wow!!!!  just WOW!

I love those WOC pictures.

I can see why you took so many. I would be there right with you!

Thats wonderful you got to see your friend too. My BFF from grade school lives out there (She was home last week for a visit too) and she works in the movie industry as well. She said it was funny one time when she picked up the phone for her boss and he said "this is Arnold, can I talk to Paul?"  LOL As in "the" Arnold who is now governor.!  Seh worked with Kevin Bacon too, so if you ever play 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon, you can use my name...No one will no the tie end....but I am in the 6 degrees!


----------



## DisMomAmy

Wow!  World of Color looks amazing!!!    I'm so glad your friend was able to get a FP for the show!


----------



## brookelizabeth

mickeystoontown said:


> I wanna see each and every one of your 274 (isn't that how many pictures you took...I can't remember) of your World of Color pictures!  The ones that you posted are AMAZING!
> 
> How sweet of Joe to suggest that you and Nichol spend some more time together.  Too bad you were fading quickly.



 I was just snapping away during the show - it was so incredible, I couldn't stop!

It was very sweet of Joe to take Henry back on his own.  I'm glad I got the extra hour or so with Nichol so we could catch up more!



LifeIsDis said:


> Like, HOLY CRAP! The World of Color is beautiful! I mean, I have heard such wonderful things about it, but I havent seen too many pictures of it. Yours do SUCH a great job to capture everything!
> 
> I have been to Disneyland once (I think 7-8 years ago) and I remember riding on Indiana Jones and it was incredible! And I do remember the rooms you go through are huge.



Thank you!!!   I honestly feel like my pictures don't quite capture it though!  It's amazing-completely different and such an experience!  The Pirates part left us with our mouths hanging open it was so cool!

I find it hard to believe the Dinosaur and Indiana Jones are essentially the same ride.  They feel COMPLETELY different.  Henry saw Dinosaur in one of his WDW books, and has requested to try it in October (yikes!), so it will be good for me to ride again after the IJ experience to see if I like it anymore.  We have ridden it a few times, but have skipped it more often than not...



monkey30 said:


> after seeing your pictures I know I will have to see WofC! ACk so excited!



Yes you do!  



Poolrat said:


> WOW - Can't wait to work that into the plan.  Must do is right
> 
> 
> Good for you for making it back into DL for some more rides.
> 
> 
> Taking notes here every chance I get.   70 days for me.



It really is a must do, at least once!  The Disneyland fireworks are also very good, more on that soon!  Try to get to both shows, but if you can only see one-World of Color.

70 days!   Are you going solo? (I cannot remember the details around it...work trip extended?)



wdwgirl03 said:


> Yum, Cheesecake Factory!  That place is so good.
> 
> Ohhh I love the picture of Rapunzel and Flynn Rider.  That may be one of my favorite Disney movie scenes now.   But really, all the pictures of WOC look great.  It seems like an amazing show.  Man I need to get to Disneyland again...
> 
> Yay Indiana Jones!  That is a fun ride.  Do you watch Modern Family?  They had a Disneyland episode (I had actually never watched the show but saw they were doing a DL episode and had to watch!) where the father and son are all excited about riding Indiana Jones but it has a 45 minute wait.  Sorry for that random comment but you mentioning Indiana Jones made me think of it.



You do need to get to Disneyland again!   I hope we can go back in 2014, or even somehow squeeze in a 2013 trip. (but that is dreamin'!)

I don't watch Modern Family, but I do remember hearing about the DL episode-might have to look it up on Hulu!  A 45 minute wait-they were upset about it?  I would totally wait that long for it!  



Disneyfreak508 said:


> Seeing those World of Color pictures literally gave me goosebumps and brought tears to my eyes  I AM SO EXCITED!!! I literally can't believe that I am FINALLY going to see it!!!



 I hope you LOVE it!!!!  I know you will!   It really is incredible.  Fantastmic has the water screens, but it's NOTHING like this!



that's nice said:


> Just stopping by... I had to go back to May for find where I left off.
> 
> Too much to comment on but I LOVE the pictures of the Magic setting sail. Tell me you heard the horn from the dock? The first time they blasted it we were standing right in front of it and it scared the crap out of us!  I have the horn on video right when we were passing the Statue of Liberty. So cool!
> 
> I hope to stay current from here on out (it's a nice thought isn't it?)



Thankfully I haven't written that much since May, right?  I had such a big break in there, I should be done with this thing!

We did hear the horn from the dock!  When the Fantasy arrived here Joe could hear it's horn when he exited the train station downtown-about 4 blocks from the water...so they are LOUD!  I can see why it scared you!   I look forward to seeing your video and reading your TR about your cruise!


----------



## brookelizabeth

basketkat said:


> The Wonderful World of Color looks beautiful!!! Eeekkk....I cant wait to see it!



It is so GREAT!!!  Nothing else like it.  I hope they add something similar to WDW, it would be such a fantastic offering and could work well at AK (no fireworks!).  Maybe with Avatarland we'll get something similar for a night show.



MEK said:


> WOW!  What a cool show!  Thanks for all the wonderful pictures.  Amazing!



Your welcome!!!  I don't feel like my pictures fully capture it-but give a decent taste.   The show is awesome.



merbobear said:


> YOU"RE BACK! Oh, how I have missed your TR!  Glad you are all moved, cruise was wonderful and you are getting back in the swing of things!
> 
> I love the lit trees lining the sidewalk.  Looks like it would be almost magical to walk through in the evening.  Also your hair looks really cute in this picture!  A totally different look than when it is down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that your friend explained Joe's eye condition to the CM's and got you up front so he could see the details of the show!  I am sure that he is always just trying not to have anyone make a fuss, but like you said - the guy can't see very well!  And everyone deserves to have a wonderful view when they fly clear across the country to see & do something!
> 
> I'm leaving the actual WOC post to read after work today, excited to read the rest of the details of the trip and then hopefully read all about the cruise as well (if you are TR'ing that!).



Thank you!!!  And YES! I am BACK!  It feels good to be mostly caught up on things.  I want to share some pictures of our new place and our awesome 4th of July too - I have a few life updates! 

Thank you for the compliment about my hair!  I wear it back/up quite a bit in the evening because I get tired of it on my neck now that it's so long.

That is exactly it about Joe's eyes!  He never wants to bother with it, and doesn't want to be looked at as "weird" or something.  He just wants to be normal.  I get it....but....

I will be TRing the cruise!  I have no idea how I'll get this all done before our October trip though...I really want to!  I need to keep at this pace! 



LovintheLodge said:


> WOW! I am so excited to see WOC! Your pictures are fantastic. I have to figure out if we should get the WOC dining package (or just get the regular fastpass) and if so, which restaurant. My family will be there from 8/12-8/16 and I am figuring it will be very busy at the parks! Even though we are staying offsite I hope to visit the Disney hotels.
> 
> Kerry
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



 for a Disneyland trip!!!!!  The parks will likely be very busy during your dates.  The dining package will get you into that "Green" area, so I'd go that route unless you want to line up early to get the best seat possible in your FP color.  If we go back during busy months we'll do the dinner probably just to make it easier.  What hotel are you staying at?



eandesmom said:


> mega update!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE love love the WOC pictures.  Gorgeous! I wanna go!  Now!  Oh, I need to fit a trip in somehow.  Seems like it wouldn't be hard as it's relatively close but you know how it goes.
> 
> I like Cheesecake factory although I admit to finding the menu way too big, to the point of being overwhelming.  Really great turkey burger though.
> 
> What a fun night with your friend.



I hope you guys can get there soon, it's been a few years, right?  The WoC is an amazing show, plus all the new areas of DCA!  I can't wait to get back.

The menu IS overwhelming, I agree!  I think that's why I always end up with the same (or very similar) thing - I read through it all and just give up.   I really like what I get, so it's all good!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Brooke the photos were awesome!!!  I KNEW they would be. We loved this show.  There is a very good HD video on youtube for WOC that I sometimes watch when I am feeling a little   And I  LOVED the pirates part, too.  We had used our early entry option in the morning to get FP for WOC that evening and so glad we did.  I didn't care for the menu options enough to bother with the picnic option and didn't want to spend the money for the dinner/show option, so having the early entry worked out great.  Can't wait to hear more.



Oooh, I'm going to have to check out that HD video!  I'd love to see the show again, just for a little fix.   We did exactly the same with the early entry FPs (loved that perk) - I think if we went back during busier months we would do the dinner though, just for it to be easier.



elphie101 said:


> Yay updates! Glad to have you back! I love finding DL TRs through a WDW vets eyes
> 
> I want so badly to see World of Color but I'm purposefully avoiding it on YouTube and whatnot - I want my first time seeing it to truly be a surprise because I haven't heard a single bad thing about the show.
> 
> Thanks for posting so many pics of the offsite hotels! I have a feeling that's where DBF and I will end up whenever we make it out there (unless you talk to me on one of my 'splurge' days - then we're staying at the Grand Californian ) so it's great to see pics of them all and how close they are to everything - both Disney and non-Disney options as well.
> 
> Can't wait for more! Will you be doing a cruise TR eventually?



I did the EXACT same thing as you-I avoided videos/pictures, etc!  I'm so glad I did!  The real experience is worth the wait!  I am normally not like that (Joe is with most things though), and I want to know exactly what to expect, but, I made myself wait with WoC!

The offsite hotels are an EXCELLENT options and some are actually closer than Paradise Pier!  Some of the hotels are pretty nice too, and have Disney themed rooms! 

I will be doing a cruise TR when I finish this one - hopefully I can get both done before our October trip.  (a girl can dream, right?!)



jenseib said:


> Wow!!!!  just WOW!
> 
> I love those WOC pictures.
> 
> I can see why you took so many. I would be there right with you!
> 
> Thats wonderful you got to see your friend too. My BFF from grade school lives out there (She was home last week for a visit too) and she works in the movie industry as well. She said it was funny one time when she picked up the phone for her boss and he said "this is Arnold, can I talk to Paul?"  LOL As in "the" Arnold who is now governor.!  Seh worked with Kevin Bacon too, so if you ever play 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon, you can use my name...No one will no the tie end....but I am in the 6 degrees!



The show is amazing-my pictures don't even do it justice really!  I hope they add something like this to WDW!

 that's funny about Arnold and the six degrees of Kevin Bacon!  How crazy to pick up the phone and speak to Arnold!!!



DisMomAmy said:


> Wow!  World of Color looks amazing!!!    I'm so glad your friend was able to get a FP for the show!



Me too!  It was so nice of that CM to write some FPs!  Love that pixie dust!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Saturday, January 14

We woke up bright and early again - still on East Coast time!  We had reservation  for the Paradise Pier character breakfast ("Disney's PCH Grill") that morning.  This is not one of the highest rated character meals (Goofy's Kitchen and Storytellers both get more positive reviews), but we liked the convenience of it, and just hoped for the best.  Our reservation was for 9:30-thinking that would be plenty early to start our day....however, we were in the lobby asking to walk-in at 8 AM!  SO unlike us! 





Family pic before we left the room





Right outside the restaurant

After a 5 minute wait, they had no problem accommodating us.  Can't say that will happen in the busier months, but I do know that Disneyland dining is MUCH easier to walk-up to since many locals don't dine in the restaurants regularly. 

We were ushered in and posed with Mickey





There was a PhotoPass photographer here too-we didn't buy PP before our trip, but in case you do! 

After our time with Mickey a dance party started!  My boy LOVES to dance, so we hopped right in!















Surfin'











The music was Beach Boys and other bubble gum pop from the era - it was a GREAT way to start the morning and we were all smiling already from ear to ear!

We were ushered to our table after the Cast Member waited for us to get our groove on and we were right by the floor to ceiling windows with this view





It is on a fairly busy road, but the palm trees and natural light made up for it!

Taking a look around the restaurant





Colorful kites were on the ceiling





The buffet was in the other room






Joe and I took turns at the buffet.

A plate for Henry





Joe's plate





My plate









A little banana smoothie for Henry-these were on the buffet!

And pretty soon....














Stitch was very silly--which Henry LOVED.











More food!




The breakfast pizza rocked.  Mickey pancakes!





They had quite a few healthier breakfast options - some egg white dishes, vegetables, etc. TONS of yogurt options too!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

And even more food!





My favorite girl came around!














LOVE this one!!!!

The atmosphere here was very relaxed.  I'm not sure if that's because the restaurant was fairly empty, or if it is just designed that way.  The characters did not have handlers and would come around more than once to play.  Pluto came by and Henry (and a few other kids) ended up following him all over!

























I really like this one too!
















Stitch put napkins on the head of the boys at a table near us.  Henry thought this was HILARIOUS and had to join in on the fun.  He was trying to steal the spotlight from those kids...which I wasn't too pleased about, but Stitch was an all-star and stay focused on the kids at the table he was at.  Joe and I gave the attention to Henry and he ate it up (of course!)!

All in all, it was a GREAT meal!  If this was one of the lower-rated ones, I cannot imagine how spectacular the others are!  We all loved it, and it was the perfect way to start our day!





Our total.  Not too shabby considering the massive amounts of food we ate  and the awesome experience with the characters!!

Back out to the lobby, Henry had oodles of energy and enjoyed running down the big hallways.






We did have an agenda for today, but weren't in any rush and still ahead of schedule...so we went shopping!















Magnets





Goofy kid!





Picture frames










Postcards

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

After our shopping, we paused in the lobby so I could grab pictures of what we bought.










The cookies were for Henry's class, the rest was for US.   The candy is cheaper at Disneyland than WDW!  And I believe it was buy 3 get 1 free too!  I HAD to.  Love those Cherry Sour Balls!  Plus they had multi-flavored Sour Balls, which were good, but not as good.  The ice cube tray makes Mickey Heads.





T-shirt for me





Postcards





Despite our very full stomachs, those bags were quickly ripped open!  YUM!!!

A few pictures of the Quick Service, the Surfside Lounge, inside Paradise Pier

















































The main lobby area - the doors there are the front doors.  The check-in desk is tucked away behind the column (elevator).





Looking up through the skylight











Henry had been begging to go the arcade, so he and Joe did that, while I dropped off our purchases in the room and grabbed a few things that we needed for the day.











And pretty soon, I was back down in the arcade, and it was time to head out to the Carzilla....we were heading into LA and Hollywood today!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Looks like a fun breakfast!


----------



## ClaireW

Glad you're getting settled into your new place and finding time to get caught up on the Dis 

The World of Colour looks incredible - if we ever make it to Disneyland it'll right at the top of my list!
I'm tempted to head over to youtube later and take a look at the video someone else mentioned


----------



## Caretames1

I am just mesmerized by the WOC! Beautiful pictures! I just had to share with the family and they too were just awed! We are You-tubing the show in a minute.

We ate at the Cheesecake Factory in Veags and it was soooo good! I had a crabcake sandwich which will forever be in my mind as the best meal I've ever eaten, ever! I'm almost afraid to try it again, what if it's not the same!

You charcater breakfast looked way fun, Kadence thought Stitch messing Henry's hair was the best! The food looked yum!

Looks like I may want to do a little research on DL!


----------



## KatMark

Brook, I ended up two updates behind...again (spent most of the day on the phone with Nursing Home and hospice for my MIL).

I just sat there and scrolled up and down looking at your beautiful pictures of the show. This in itself makes me want to try Disneyland at least once.

Your breakfast looked yummy...and love all the fun that Henry was having.


----------



## jenseib

It's always a proud moment when your son tries on his first pair of Minnie ears!


----------



## MEK

jenseib said:


> It's always a proud moment when your son tries on his first pair of Minnie ears!



  Good one!

That buffet looks super yummy and you got some great character pictures.  What a fun meal!  Looks like everyone had a blast, especially H!


----------



## Self_resqing_princz

That picture of him and goofy hand-in-hand is ADORABLE!  LOVE IT!  Although, your kid is so adorable anyway!
All that food!


----------



## Poolrat

Loving all the information.  The Characters in their Lifeguard outfits look great and have me thinking.  :

AS for my trip... it is a work extension or really the conference is an extension of the DL trip since I put DL first.  Conference is in Vegas this year.


----------



## LifeIsDis

It seems like you guys had an excellent morning! 

The character interaction sounds fantastic. The food looks delicious too!

I cant wait to hear about Hollywood and LA!


----------



## babydinosaur03

Thanks for all the souvenir pictures.  I know that may sound silly, but I like to know what's out there!    Love the magnets!  and I think we must try the sour cherry balls.  I've seen you post about them before.


----------



## petals

woah I missed loads of your updates! I actually saw your aladdin updates but I missed updates before and after it weird! 
Way to go Henry on the first pin trade! I love kids logic of pin trading they don't care what the pin means and trade good pins away because they like the look of the others better... good plan. 
Sorry that Henry was scared of all the rides. How cute is Woody though helping him relax a little.
Cool light up hook! I know someone that would love that... although he denies having any like for disney and he's only 7 
The little mermaid ride looks cool I can't wait to see the new one at WDW when it opens. 
I love how they try make it feel like Andy's house and then Andy's hosue has a  gift shop.. What a handy way to make money.. I think I'll set up a gift shop in my house to 
The pic of Henry hugging mater is to cute! 



brookelizabeth said:


> HEY YOU!!! You are still in FL right?  And working still at Epcot?  I need to catch up on your blog (I miss it and your hilarious stories of Park Guests!!)!  I need to know your schedule for June 7, perhaps we can see you!
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


That wasn't me. Although I wish I was working in Epcot  They won't hire me because i'm not from a worldshow case country boo to that! 

Anyways back to the catching up! 
World of Colour looks so cool! 
Love Henry's pose with the minnie ears on!


----------



## elphie101

Glad you enjoyed breakfast, it looked delicious! I could've had some of those hash browns right now. Are those french toast bites on Henry's first plate? (Sorry.......I'm easily distracted by Disney food )

Can't wait to see some of California!


----------



## eandesmom

We loved the PP breakfast, honestly my favorite character meal ever, in all ways! Food, interaction, activities, all of it! Glad you enjoyed it so much


----------



## annmarieda

brookelizabeth said:


> We stayed at Desert Inn and Suites.  It wasn't bad, but kinda reminded me of an old apartment rather than a hotel.
> 
> I see you walked by Desert Palms... we stayed there on our last trip to DLR.  It was a bit more of a walk..but still doable.  The time before that we stayed at Residence Inn... we walked that..but often it was too much so we used the ART (Anaheim Resort Transportation)  It was so worth it especially with our (at the time) very small toddler
> 
> WOC... OMG, you took the BEST pictures.  We watched it... we preordered the picnic packs (which were yummy) and got seating in the yellow section. Looking at that map, we were actually standing right where those two yellow stars are.  I had a hard time taking picture though because of the water spray.
> 
> Your character breakfast looks like so much fun.  I had wanted to try and do that on our last day, but for lunch... well.. they don't do lunch.   It is different for dinning there though, I agree.  We walked up and got breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen without any problem and were seated immediately.  I know were were super tired, so I may have missed it.. but there didn't seem to be the same level of character interaction going on there that you got.
> 
> Oh..and on WOC, did they do a Brave segment while you were there?  It was my favorite.. along with the part where Captain Jack mentioned not doing something again!


----------



## ladylyons

Glad your back and updating!!  Isn't if fun to meet up with a friend you have seen in forever and have things be just like they were the last time you met up?

Love your World of Color pictures.  My kids finally have started enjoying it after seeing it a few times.  My husband loves this show.  I like it but F! will always be my favorite.

Love the fun Henry was having at breakfast.  We enjoyed that breakfast but I love Goofy's Kitchen beter just because you get more of a variety of characters to see and my husband likes Chip and Dale's better.

Can't wait to read more!!


----------



## basketkat

That breakfast looked really fun!! We've decided we are only doing one character meal on our trip...I just need to figure out which one to do! Ha!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Glad to hear you have successfully moved, Brook!

Dinner at the Cheesecake Factory looks fab, but really those World of Color pictures were amazing!!! I bet the soundtrack is wonderful, too! One day I will see it!!! 

Those character pictures at breakfast are precious!!! So many cute ones!!!


----------



## SoonerGirl

I was a few updates behind.  Glad you got to meet your friend for dinner!  Those tacos from the Cheesecake Factory looked yummy, we have one not far from us, but we _never_ eat there. 

WoC just looks spectacular, I can't wait to get back out to DLR and see it for myself, looks like it's going to be a coupe of years though 

Your character breakfast looked like fun!  I love Mickey & Minnie in their lifeguard attire, so cute!  And you got some really wonderful pictures of Henry with the characters 

We ate at Goofy's Kitchen when we were there and loved it!  We also checked in very early because we just couldn't sleep in with the time change....


----------



## mickeystoontown

Wow what a great character breakfast!  I saw many empty tables in your pictures.  That's certainly not a sight you'd see often at Walt Disney World. 

I think my favorite picture of all is the one of Henry with Stitch and the static in Henry's hair.  Adorable!


----------



## mandas08

What a great breakfast and morning. The breakfast pizza looks delicious. I also love the cherry sour balls. They are always my go-to for our extra snack credits.


----------



## blessedby3

Wow...I missed 2 updates somewhere along the way!  Guess the wedding had me preoccupied  Loved the pics of you walking to the Cheesecake Factory.  So pretty...all those palm trees and lights.  The World of Color looks so amazing.  I would love to see it  I am loving all these pics of the resorts.   So cool.  Cant wait to read more, and hopefully I wont get behind now!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

brookelizabeth said:


> Hmmm....doing a Google search now...I think it's the theme song from the TV show.  But those lyrics don't look right.  Hmmm...makes me want to call Disney for something just so I can copy down word for word what it says!   I will do that next time I call (which will likely be today at some point...)



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## claryche

So glad you are posting updates again.  I've missed them.  

Love, love, love the Color of Wonder show.  That is what it's called right?  Wonderful.  I would love for them to do something like that at Disney World.  

So cool how you can just walk to the other areas, like the cheesecake factory.  But did that take away any of the Disney feeling in your opinion.  I mean when we are at Disney World, I love the whole feeling like we are in our own little world.  Of course it doesn't feel as magical now as it did a first two trips when we flew and never went off site.  But still I just wondered if you thought it took away from any of the magic.  

This goofy statue, looks just like the one at Pop Century.  



brookelizabeth said:


>




The dining experience looked great and Henry seemed to have tons of fun and that's what is the most important.  I so feel like spending that money for dining is well worth it, with such great character interaction.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi there Brook

Just wanted to pop in to tell you how much I have been enjoying your report. Disneyland is my all time favourite place in the world ( and coming from Australia it's a long way away!!! ) and I just love to read trip reports from first time visitors! I will be back again in October for Halloween and am very excited!
I must tell you that we too did Mickey's Surfs Up breakfast on our last trip, as well as all the other breakfasts, and it was our favourite as far as character interaction goes! Sounds like Stitch is always good fun as he tried to eat my daughters hat when we were there!
I am so looking forward to your next update!

By the way, you have my dream job!!!

Take care

Sue


----------



## limace

Love this trip-and I love all Disney parks, but Disneyland is my single favorite park. Can't wait for our trip-only 9 days!!!!!

Surfs Up actually seems to get consistently great reviews on this site, and I'm glad you loved it. I am paralyzed with indecision about which character meal to choose this time. Argh!

And I am very interested in the travel agent idea! Tell us more.


----------



## glennbo123

I enjoyed reading about your character breakfast.  Looks like the start to another great day!


----------



## LovintheLodge

brookelizabeth said:
			
		

> for a Disneyland trip!!!!!  The parks will likely be very busy during your dates.  The dining package will get you into that "Green" area, so I'd go that route unless you want to line up early to get the best seat possible in your FP color.  If we go back during busy months we'll do the dinner probably just to make it easier.  What hotel are you staying at?



We are staying at the Candy Cane Inn. Is there a difference in the fast pass area if you do the WCT dinner package vs. Carthay? I'm not sure the Carthay menu will work for some of my family. 

Oh I am a bit worried regarding regular opening time for off site hotel guests now that I've heard the new benefit for on site guests and early entry at both DL and DCA.  Hopefully we can get to RSR in Carsland on at least one of the days!

Kerry

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## that's nice

What a grrrrreat breakfast!!!!

It seems weird to me that the characters don't have handlers in DL... though it seems more natural. I seems that Cali (DL) is just way more laid back than Orlando. Must be an East Coast thang.


----------



## LookinUp

Hooray! Got the new laptop! And _this _new laptop actually works!!! sad2: Long frustrating story; happy ending; 'nuf said.)

Hoping the new apartment/neighborhood/commute are becoming a more and comfortable fit. Wish I could help paint or something. I'm sure you are putting some fun touches in Henry's new room by now. And didn't you mention the kitchen is bigger? Let's see some pics when you have a minute! And I'm looking forward to your LA "field trip."


----------



## disneyfan61

All caught up!!

Wow World of Color looks amazing!!! I hope they add something like that at WDW.

I would love to try the Cheesecake Factory. I love me some cheesecake!!

I also love those cherry sour balls. I am craving some now!!

So nice that you got to meet up with your friend & the pixie dust at World of Color. Glad you got to sit up close so Joe could see it.


----------



## MeMom

brookelizabeth said:


> The music was Beach Boys and other bubble gum pop from the era - it was a GREAT way to start the morning and we were all smiling already from ear to ear!



This would be fun!  You can't go wrong with The Beach Boys, and I love seeing the characters in different costumes.   So glad Henry had a great time here.


----------



## RGirl

Glad to see you back and reporting again!  

World of Color looked amazing.  We didn't get to see it when we were there - definitely a "must do" for next time!  

Can't wait for more Disneyland!


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

brookelizabeth said:


> Look at the height on that water!
> 
> Continued in next post[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



I've been reading your trip report, on and off between cleaning my house today, and I LOVE your pictures. I know you're using a canon, but what sort of lens did you bring to the parks? The picture above has to be my favorite image so far. CANNOT WAIT for World of Color!!!


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Hey Brook,

Omg...I know I haven't been on the boards for a long while but Henry isn't baby at all anymore...he's a real boy!  He's still super adorable..

Love this tr- have been to DL before and hope to get there next June...(want to see the new changes to Cali Adv...

Really interesting to be able to make comparisons when you've been to WDW first and then go to Disneyland...

I really liked it and think it is a totally different experience although it is hard not to be comparing in your mind...

I totally agree about Pirates...awesome in DL and Indy may also be my favorite ride of all...

I do agree with you about the casualness of the CMs in California- that is one thing that I didn't like as much...I thought it took some of the "fantasy" or illusion away... and even though it is a more local park...there are many people that do come there from all over... I don't know-is that company policy?

Anyhow looking forward toward your take on Hollywood and Legoland...


----------



## MEK

PracPerfPatricia said:


> Omg...I know I haven't been on the boards for a long while but Henry isn't baby at all anymore...he's a real boy!  He's still super adorable..



3P's - How the heck are you?  Hope all is well.


----------



## jwwi

I really am enjoying your TR.  I just loved WOC.  It is such an amazing show.  Your pictures are so beautiful, mine were just OK.  We did have a view of the show from our balcony at GCH, our standard room.  Boy, what an upgrade that was!  I caught the show every night from the balcony.  Fabulous!  I know it has been compared to the water show at the Belagio in Vegas, but for a Disney lover this doesn't even compare.  It really is that good, isn't it?
Your walk and pictures on your way to Cheesecake factory were fun to see, they do have good food.  And awesome specials for happy hour, the appetizers are so good.  We live 2 miles from one, and it is at a mall that includes PF Chang's too. 
Great report on your Character breakfast at PP.  It sure looks like Henry was having a great time.  It is hard to put a price on the character interaction at the meals, but it looks like this one was an overall winner for your family.  The food looks good, even this late at night.
Can't wait to read about your trip to LA and the sights of the city.


----------



## dmwang9

Hello! I just found this TR and am joining in kinda late, but on the other hand, this gives me large chunks of Disney reading to do on my commute to school each day for a while! 

Even though I live in San Francisco, I've always considered WDW my home parks. However, I just booked 5 nights at VGC using my DVC points, so I've started doing my pre-trip research -- hence my subscribing to this TR.

[A friend of mine just walked by, read that last sentence, and rolled his eyes at the phrase "pre-trip research". Muggles. What are you going to do with them? ]

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting caught up here. I've really enjoyed your other TR's.

-- Dave


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I've only just started reading your TR, and am really enjoying it!  Your first two posts have so many pictures...even of food...awesome!!!  I can't wait to read more!  Thanks for taking the time to put all those pictures in there.  I know it takes a lot of time and work from my own TR experiences.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I LOVE that map of the DL area!  I know it pretty well after a few trips here, but it is still useful to me to map out our ride plans and choose restaurants since you can zoom in and out.  It's great that it is so detailed. Easier than using park maps in guide books even.  Thanks!  Can't wait to see what else I learn from you!

BTW, we are Disney fanatics too.  DH is currently doing travel agent course work too.  (Currently he's a stay at home, homeschooling dad.)  He would love to plan vacations and be a travel writer.


----------



## kmrein

Oh my goodness! I just wanted to subscribe here! I am a huge fan of your past reports and I am planning my first ever DL trip in just under a month (27 days, in fact, not that I'm counting every second or anything...), so I can't wait to read about your experience at DL. I am not sure how on earth I missed this until now but luckily the long holiday weekend is coming up so I will have plenty of time to enjoy!  Hope you've been well.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Awesome TR!  I've never seen anyone take more pictures than I do and especially post them too!  You did a great job!  What kind of camera do you have?  I loved your WOC shots.  I'm disappointed in my current camera. 
I know how time consuming TRs are...so I half joke when I ask...When are you going to post a TR for your cruise?  And you're definately going to do a WDW TR right?  
You're going to LOVE MNSSHP!  We'll be in DL in October and going to Mickey's Halloween Party for the first time...we've been to MNSSHP twice.  I'm working on my park plans and dining plans today.  So glad we get ressies at the last minute at DL!


----------



## Millie12591

brookelizabeth said:


> In 1989 a new gold age of Disney animation began with the premiere of The Little Mermaid.  The animated windows created for The Little Mermaid included detailed figures sophisticated animation and for the first time music.  Within the next few years, windows at the Emporium mesmerized viewers with miniature dimensional scenes from Disneys Beauty and the Beast, The Lion King, and Aladdin.
> 
> Continued in next post



This is what I experienced when I went to DL for the first time in 1989. I knew nothing about Little Mermaid or that it was going to be a movie, but I saw the windows and fell head over heels in love with the window display!  My dad and step mom kept telling me to keep up!  But all I wanted to do was look at the window displays. It was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen and I couldn't believe my eyes standing there, I was so in awe of the magic and beauty.


----------



## brookelizabeth

Is anyone still here?

Helloooooooooo?

Bueller?

I'm going to work on an update NOW!


----------



## KristiMc

I'm still here


----------



## jenseib

HMMM..... I kind of recall a name Brook....yes, now that I think about it...I can sort of place you!


----------



## brookelizabeth

When I left off....a very long time ago...slowest TR ever....

We had just finished up our character breakfast and headed out to Carzilla-today we were going into Hollywood to see some sites!

Joe took a picture trying to capture the sheer size of the car.  






He and Henry loved it.  I, on the other hand, was very nervous about driving all day in LA traffic, but there were things I just needed to see!





The bridge is a walking bridge that goes over Disneyland Drive and into DTD.





I love palm trees!!!!!

We started to drive and after you leave the few blocks of the Disney bubble the sites aren't all that pretty; however, I think this trailer park might have one of the best views ever!
















Before too long we started seeing signs for...






 I didn't get us lost!  Oh wait, Joe is the navigator in this family.  If he's in charge, we rarely get lost.  Yep! Let the BLIND man lead! 






And then...





And soon enough we were exiting onto Hollywood Blvd.





Where's the big Mickey hat? 










The parking signs are just as confusing as they are here in NYC.  Problem is, I don't drive here, so I really don't pay attention.  It took me a good 5 minutes of looking at the sign to ensure we were safe!

We got out of the car and started down the strip to see the stars.  We later found out we completely failed to lock the car...with an iPad and other valuables left inside!  NICE!  Hollywood isn't exactly the best area either...but thankfully it was fine!





This is what I came to see!  I had to see the Hollywood sign!

























Another shot of the real Hollywood & Vine.










Cool old buildings











Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Zoltar!





Whoop-whoop!















The closer you got to the Chinese Theater, the more touristy it became.





A Disney store/soda fountain right next to the El Capitan and pretty much across the street from the Chinese Theater!  How convenient!
















We made it!




And the crowds were a 10/10!





































There is a tour, but we opted not to go because Henry was already b.o.r.e.d.

The theater is attached to a.....mall!!  I guess it makes sense, it is a movie theater... So we exited to the right and went up some escalators!










View from the mall

Back out on the street









Woot!




















I had NO idea the park had it's own star!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

You can take a guess where all these stars were located!  Yep, right in front of that Disney soda fountain!  We had to go check it out!  Disney knows their fan base so well. 





One giant ice cream for H.

And I believe both Joe and I got root beer floats.









It was very cute inside!

With our treats to-go, we started our walk back to the car.  I am pretty sure this is the El Capitan.

























Just beautiful!

Looking through the mall that is attached to the Chinese Theater we noted you can see the Hollywood sign!  Very cool.










Ah, reminds me of home.  We live very close to what is called "Little Arabia" of Queens and there are about 9 hookah lounges PER block.






We were soon back at the car.  Our next stop was to go to a park that was very close to the Hollywood sign.  I had researched where to go, but Joe looked at map and wanted to go elsewhere, a place he thought would be better.  Since he truly knows his directions and is generally correct with this sort of thing, I trusted him.

Dum, dum, dum!!!!!

A quick note about Hollywood.  We enjoyed our hour walking the sidewalks and seeing the stars, and seeing the theater.  However, this area is not the cleanest and is even a bit sketchy.  This didn't phase us a BIT, as we are used to this sort of feel since we live in NYC.  Here one block can be great, and the next is sketchy, it's just how it goes.  Similar feel there.  From what I could tell it was completely safe, there were tons of tourists around-so don't hesitate to go if you want to, but it's not the prettiest or cleanest until you get closer to the theater.

With that said, let's hop back in the car and find that Hollywood sign!

Or at least try...


----------



## MEK

Can I just say how excited I am to see an update from you!    The only bad thing is I can't see your pictures and I really need to.  I have never been to Hollywood.  The only place I have ever been in California is LAX and Venice beach.  Sad, I know.

But do not fear.  I already have thoughts of a 2014 California trip spinnin around in my head thanks to all the fun DL TRs I have been reading.

So excited for F&W in 11 days!


----------



## jenseib

So I am confused...the stars and the hand prints are near the chinese theatre?  I thought just the hand prints were and th stars were somewhere else?  Of course I amust be wrong.

I also heard that some of the stars and or hand prints do occasionally get moved further out when a bigger star needs to be closer to the theatre. Not sure if that is true either.

What an awesome experience though.

I have lived in a trailer park before...we surely didn't have that view.

And now I am gonna ask a dumb question...What is Hookah?


----------



## eandesmom

dun dun dun!

Ah, the joys of driving in LA.

I am  that you didn't lock the car.  

That soda shop is adorable, who knew?


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Yay!!  You are writing again!  We've missed you.  
Great update.  We walked from Farmers Market to Hollywood Blvd.We were told it wasn't all that far!   But it was a funny, eye-opening experience to be sure.  My poor DS got his first look at a drag queen and a bum.  Some guy was walking down the sidewalk with his worldly possessions in a shopping cart and my DS asked why he would have all that stuff in a shopping cart walking down the street.  I had to explain that he was a HOBO, and when he asked what that was I was like, "he's a bum-he's homeless and takes all he has with him".  My poor naive little boy.  He was just so beside himself that people would have no place to go.  Maybe he will try to save the world one day.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

What a super cool update!  I am not a fan of big cities so driving there would have really freaked me out. Sounds like you did great though!  We don't have much traffic in small town Minnesota.  

My daughter wants be a rock star and has begged me take her to see Capitol Records because that's who signed Katy Perry.  Oh the dreams of a twelve year old girl.  

Love all the pictures Brook!


----------



## glennbo123

Great to see you Brook!  Thanks for the tour of Hollywood....I've never been there, so this is great.  It looks kind of different than the Disneyfied DHS version.  

Finding the Hollywood Sign....how hard could that be?  It's right over thataway.  Great big letters.  On the hillside.


----------



## Flossbolna

Wonderful to see you back here!! 

When I was in California we actually stayed right in that area for three nights before moving to a hotel in Anaheim. It was right behind the mall (we used the parking garage of the mall as a shortcut). We never ventured out late at night, but during the day we felt totally safe in that area. Do you realise that the "mall" is also home to the former Kodak Theater (no idea what the name is now) where they have the Oscar ceremony? The red carpet is actually along Hollywood Boulevard in front of the mall.


----------



## Millie12591

Yeaaaah, Brook is back!! 

I actually read and caught up while you were away. 

I lived in Orange County (no, not the one you see on t.v. with all the housevwives ) and never, not once, went to that part of Hollywood. HOw sad is that?!? 
I did however make it to Rodeo Drive, baby! Where a pair of fancy designed pantyhose (yes, they were very popular back then-1989 just graduated high school) cost you $45.  Now they would probably cost you $145. 
The only "star" I saw was Mike Tyson crossing the street, later on I was actually hit on by his bodyguards.   while they were stading guard outside the store Mr. Tyson had gone into. 
The sad part was they just saw me walk by with my family and baby sister not even five minutes before, I had to walk back by them to go back to the ice cream store to get napkins for my little sister. I was never so scared in my life!!   They were some BIG boys!! 

So great to see all the Disney stars!! I love that they have stars for the characters, especially Tinker Bell since she's my favorite. 

Can't wait to read more!!


----------



## KatMark

So glad to read an update, Brook. And a great one too. I'm so glad you got to go to Hollywood and love the pictures of all the stars on the sidewalk. Henry's ice cream looks really yummy.


----------



## SoonerGirl

So excited to see that you updated today!!  

That soda shop is too cute, I think I need to see that for myself 

I'm guessing the search for the Hollywood sign didn't go as planned.......


----------



## Timon

Great update Brook! 

I remember our first time visiting Hollywood on our honeymoon...we both said, at the same time, "This is IT???"  

Every two blocks, people were trying to sell us oranges and wipe our windshield 

Looking forward to the rest...dun dun dun!


----------



## 3inthefamily

I've been lurking all summer to prep for our first visit to SoCal and Disneyland. We went at the end of August and reading your impressions of Hollywood had me laughing. Coming from NY...I was not as impressed as I thought I would be. I guess Pretty Woman and the original 90210 had me ruined...my dreams were much better than the reality! Don't get me wrong, I was glad to see it all but really looked forward to getting back to our Disney bubble at the Grand Californian.

Quick story because I just haven't mustered the strength to write my own trip report. I was really excited to see Grauman's Chinese Theater. I've been dreaming of that since I was a little kid. When we went over there it was closed for the premiere of the Oogieloves movie. WHAT?!?!?! So my husband promised we would hit it again 2 days later.

2 days later....went back at dinnertime for a quick peek with a hungry and crabby 9 year old boy. Guess what? CLOSED AGAIN!! Covered with a pink carpet and lines of women. Apparently it was a Skinny Cow hosted event. The 25th anniversary of DIRTY DANCING!!! WHAT!?!?! The movie I saw 3 times in the theater the summer it came out? The movie I knew every line to?

I try not to lose it and turn away to go find somewhere to eat dinner when my husband tells me to stay right there and not move. 10 minutes later someone is putting a bracelet with drink tickets on our wrists and leading us in. Yes...we crashed the Dirty Dancing party. Free ice cream, Jennifer Grey, movie, afterparty and swag bag. Now THAT was Hollywood!

Other than that my favorite place was the cemetery where Marilyn Monroe was buried!


----------



## blessedby3

Glad you are back!  Great update   Love the pictures of the stars and handprints...I would love to see that area  Im a little afraid of what may happen to you guys since you have diverted from your original plan...waiting to find out


----------



## disneyismyheart247

I am definitely still here! I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Woth2982

Welcome back! Great update! Love all the Hollywood Blvd photos! My fave dive place is on Hollywood Blvd maybe a block down from the CHinese theater. It is Shellys cafe. I go there every time I am in LA! I agree with the Shadyness, but with so many people around it isn't too bad, and I always have fun around there.

Your foreshadow reminds me of the wild goose chase my sister took us on last month! She had us driving through the canyons, in a car I nicknamed the Titanic, at night, to a destination she couldn't remember how to get to lol. It was interesting to say the least....we never did see the Hollywood sign that night.


----------



## ladylyons

What a fun update!!  In all of our trips to Disneyland we've still to take a day and go to Hollywood (or anywhere else for that matter!!).  Maybe on the next family trip.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Yay, an update with pretty pics!  I guess it's easier to do now that school is back in session.  Hope you were able to get Henry into the one you wanted.


----------



## Sunstar

Yay!


----------



## DisMomAmy

What a fun tour!  

I'm glad to see you updating again!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Very excited to see an update, Brook!!! 

I had no idea about the Disneyland star, either. Very cool! I am loving the inside of the Soda Fountain and the El Capitan theater -- definitely worth the trip just to see those two things!


----------



## brookelizabeth

WHEW! I still have readers!  Thanks all for hanging in there with me through this very drawn out report.  



MEK said:


> Can I just say how excited I am to see an update from you!    The only bad thing is I can't see your pictures and I really need to.  I have never been to Hollywood.  The only place I have ever been in California is LAX and Venice beach.  Sad, I know.
> 
> But do not fear.  I already have thoughts of a 2014 California trip spinnin around in my head thanks to all the fun DL TRs I have been reading.
> 
> So excited for F&W in 11 days!



Is it because you were at work you couldn't see my pics?  I hope so!  I hope you were able to come back and check them out!  More coming soon too!

I would LOVE to go back to Disneyland in 2014.  I think it's totally doable!  2013 is pretty much already spoken for, otherwise I'd shoot for then. 

F&W in less than a week now!!!! 



jenseib said:


> So I am confused...the stars and the hand prints are near the chinese theatre?  I thought just the hand prints were and th stars were somewhere else?  Of course I amust be wrong.
> 
> I also heard that some of the stars and or hand prints do occasionally get moved further out when a bigger star needs to be closer to the theatre. Not sure if that is true either.
> 
> What an awesome experience though.
> 
> I have lived in a trailer park before...we surely didn't have that view.
> 
> And now I am gonna ask a dumb question...What is Hookah?



Yep! The stars in the sidewalk are all along Hollywood Blvd, and the Chinese Theater is also on that same street.  The hand prints are right in front of the theater.

That's funny about the stars being moved!  I would not doubt it though.  The fact that they had Disney ones all in front of the Disney store makes me think you are correct.  I don't recall all who was right in front of the theater...

 about the trailer park view!  My Mom lives in one, she doesn't have that view either, but she does have a PALM TREE!  Jealous.

A hookah is a basically a big pipe.  It's what the caterpillar from Alice in Wonderland smokes, and he also smokes it in the MSEP (which is a tad shocking, you can tell it's an old parade! They would never do that now!).  It's from the Middle East and there are different flavors you can put into the giant pipe (it sits on the ground, with a tube up to your mouth). 



eandesmom said:


> dun dun dun!
> 
> Ah, the joys of driving in LA.
> 
> I am  that you didn't lock the car.
> 
> That soda shop is adorable, who knew?



Oh this day did me IN on LA!   Ugh!  Just wait!  From the woman who hates to drive. 

And yes, isn't that awesome that we didn't lock the car?  In Hollywood?  Hi, here is our giant Tahoe with our iPad in the back as we climb out with eager smiles and a giant camera around our neck.  TARGET MUCH?  LOL!  



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Yay!!  You are writing again!  We've missed you.
> Great update.  We walked from Farmers Market to Hollywood Blvd.We were told it wasn't all that far!   But it was a funny, eye-opening experience to be sure.  My poor DS got his first look at a drag queen and a bum.  Some guy was walking down the sidewalk with his worldly possessions in a shopping cart and my DS asked why he would have all that stuff in a shopping cart walking down the street.  I had to explain that he was a HOBO, and when he asked what that was I was like, "he's a bum-he's homeless and takes all he has with him".  My poor naive little boy.  He was just so beside himself that people would have no place to go.  Maybe he will try to save the world one day.



I have missed YOU!  Everyday I was thinking, "I should write an update!" but then I'd think about how long it would take to do replies first and I knew I wouldn't have enough time...but then I just thought I'd do an update anyway and try to get to replies.  And once I'm caught up it's not hard to stay there...it's just that falling behind...Sigh.

That is one of the things I wanted to see but didn't!  I have no idea how far away it is, but I remember looking at map and ya...it wasn't too close!  That's so sweet about your DS!!!!  Henry gets very concerned about the ones we see here too.  He wants to stop and stare at them.  And on one hand I want him to have compassion and not just breeze past them, but on another, at this age, I don't want him talking to all of them-because some ARE not all there and that could be a scary situation...it's a tough balance!



Lovemy3babes said:


> What a super cool update!  I am not a fan of big cities so driving there would have really freaked me out. Sounds like you did great though!  We don't have much traffic in small town Minnesota.
> 
> My daughter wants be a rock star and has begged me take her to see Capitol Records because that's who signed Katy Perry.  Oh the dreams of a twelve year old girl.
> 
> Love all the pictures Brook!



Oh just wait until my next couple updates in regards to the driving.   I don't like to drive at all - but if I do drive, I actually prefer city driving (I'm weird!), but this... oy!

That's so cute about your daughter!  Well, you have a very good excuse to get to Disneyland then.


----------



## brookelizabeth

glennbo123 said:


> Great to see you Brook!  Thanks for the tour of Hollywood....I've never been there, so this is great.  It looks kind of different than the Disneyfied DHS version.
> 
> Finding the Hollywood Sign....how hard could that be?  It's right over thataway.  Great big letters.  On the hillside.



Just a tad different than the Disney version.    I think I posted on my Facebook that day that it was cool to see the Chinese Theater, but it needs a refurb. 

Exactly.  Thataway.  Uh-huh.





Flossbolna said:


> Wonderful to see you back here!!
> 
> When I was in California we actually stayed right in that area for three nights before moving to a hotel in Anaheim. It was right behind the mall (we used the parking garage of the mall as a shortcut). We never ventured out late at night, but during the day we felt totally safe in that area. Do you realise that the "mall" is also home to the former Kodak Theater (no idea what the name is now) where they have the Oscar ceremony? The red carpet is actually along Hollywood Boulevard in front of the mall.



I did!  My friend Cole (who we met "last night" in the report, and will make a reappearance "today"), does movies and stuff for a job - so she's always going to shows/previews and she has gotten to help, or something! at the Oscars.  I don't think she actually got to attend, but she did tell us that.  Pretty amazing!  I'm not huge into Hollywood, but it was still pretty surreal to be THERE!



Millie12591 said:


> Yeaaaah, Brook is back!!
> 
> I actually read and caught up while you were away.
> 
> I lived in Orange County (no, not the one you see on t.v. with all the housevwives ) and never, not once, went to that part of Hollywood. HOw sad is that?!?
> I did however make it to Rodeo Drive, baby! Where a pair of fancy designed pantyhose (yes, they were very popular back then-1989 just graduated high school) cost you $45.  Now they would probably cost you $145.
> The only "star" I saw was Mike Tyson crossing the street, later on I was actually hit on by his bodyguards.   while they were stading guard outside the store Mr. Tyson had gone into.
> The sad part was they just saw me walk by with my family and baby sister not even five minutes before, I had to walk back by them to go back to the ice cream store to get napkins for my little sister. I was never so scared in my life!!   They were some BIG boys!!
> 
> So great to see all the Disney stars!! I love that they have stars for the characters, especially Tinker Bell since she's my favorite.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!!



Ah, Rodeo Drive!  We will have to visit there next time, just to do it!  I have so many good excuses to go back to Disneyland/California.   I cannot even begin to imagine some of the costs, but my guess is some are fairly similar to 5th Avenue here?  No idea!

That is hilarious about the bodyguards hitting on you!!!  What a story!!! 



KatMark said:


> So glad to read an update, Brook. And a great one too. I'm so glad you got to go to Hollywood and love the pictures of all the stars on the sidewalk. Henry's ice cream looks really yummy.



It was really fun, a very different experience on a Disney vacation (we are outside the bubble! ), but I'm so glad we did it!  (and the next things too...)



SoonerGirl said:


> So excited to see that you updated today!!
> 
> That soda shop is too cute, I think I need to see that for myself
> 
> I'm guessing the search for the Hollywood sign didn't go as planned.......



It really is a cute shop!  It was super busy, so we didn't explore much, but I'm glad we stopped.  The ice cream was good too!



Timon said:


> Great update Brook!
> 
> I remember our first time visiting Hollywood on our honeymoon...we both said, at the same time, "This is IT???"
> 
> Every two blocks, people were trying to sell us oranges and wipe our windshield
> 
> Looking forward to the rest...dun dun dun!



 Yes, Hollywood seems all glamour, but honestly....a bit sketchy!  Kinda like parts of NYC.  They really make it look prettier than it is on TV!

Sell you oranges?!  That's funny.  I didn't get any of that.  Nor the windshield people-but those guys are sometimes here, I've even heard they will just start washing and then threaten you if you dont' give them anything!


----------



## brookelizabeth

3inthefamily said:


> I've been lurking all summer to prep for our first visit to SoCal and Disneyland. We went at the end of August and reading your impressions of Hollywood had me laughing. Coming from NY...I was not as impressed as I thought I would be. I guess Pretty Woman and the original 90210 had me ruined...my dreams were much better than the reality! Don't get me wrong, I was glad to see it all but really looked forward to getting back to our Disney bubble at the Grand Californian.
> 
> Quick story because I just haven't mustered the strength to write my own trip report. I was really excited to see Grauman's Chinese Theater. I've been dreaming of that since I was a little kid. When we went over there it was closed for the premiere of the Oogieloves movie. WHAT?!?!?! So my husband promised we would hit it again 2 days later.
> 
> 2 days later....went back at dinnertime for a quick peek with a hungry and crabby 9 year old boy. Guess what? CLOSED AGAIN!! Covered with a pink carpet and lines of women. Apparently it was a Skinny Cow hosted event. The 25th anniversary of DIRTY DANCING!!! WHAT!?!?! The movie I saw 3 times in the theater the summer it came out? The movie I knew every line to?
> 
> I try not to lose it and turn away to go find somewhere to eat dinner when my husband tells me to stay right there and not move. 10 minutes later someone is putting a bracelet with drink tickets on our wrists and leading us in. Yes...we crashed the Dirty Dancing party. Free ice cream, Jennifer Grey, movie, afterparty and swag bag. Now THAT was Hollywood!
> 
> Other than that my favorite place was the cemetery where Marilyn Monroe was buried!



Bwhahahahaha!  That is AWESOME!!!  Love it!!!!!!!!  "I went to Disneyland and crashed a premier party!" The best!!  So glad it worked out, better than you ever thought it would!

Sorry I didn't get back here all summer.  Summer kicked my booty with time - it just disappeared from under me. Sounds like our impressions of Hollywood were fairly similar.  I'm glad I saw it, but nothing I would rush back to.

I'm going to be smiling/laughing all day over the crashing the party...that is just fantastic!!




blessedby3 said:


> Glad you are back!  Great update   Love the pictures of the stars and handprints...I would love to see that area  Im a little afraid of what may happen to you guys since you have diverted from your original plan...waiting to find out



Oh it was an adventure, that is for sure!  Just wait...hopefully I can get that posted today. 



disneyismyheart247 said:


> I am definitely still here! I can't wait for more updates!



Yay!  I'm so happy I still have some readers!!



Woth2982 said:


> Welcome back! Great update! Love all the Hollywood Blvd photos! My fave dive place is on Hollywood Blvd maybe a block down from the CHinese theater. It is Shellys cafe. I go there every time I am in LA! I agree with the Shadyness, but with so many people around it isn't too bad, and I always have fun around there.
> 
> Your foreshadow reminds me of the wild goose chase my sister took us on last month! She had us driving through the canyons, in a car I nicknamed the Titanic, at night, to a destination she couldn't remember how to get to lol. It was interesting to say the least....we never did see the Hollywood sign that night.



Ah! I'll have to keep Shelly's in mind for a return trip!  Not sure we'll have Hollywood on our list for next time, but ya never know.  Plus I can send others that I help with Disney trips there!

Wild goose chase is a perfect explanation.  That giant sign is NOT easy to find! 



ladylyons said:


> What a fun update!!  In all of our trips to Disneyland we've still to take a day and go to Hollywood (or anywhere else for that matter!!).  Maybe on the next family trip.



I'm glad we did it!  It's a pretty quick drive, just high way too, so it's not bad.  Go for it!



tiggrbaby said:


> Yay, an update with pretty pics!  I guess it's easier to do now that school is back in session.  Hope you were able to get Henry into the one you wanted.



Exactly!  With school in session I can actually complete a thought!    I've been really busy so far, and my hours fill quickly, but it's much easier to squeeze in some DIS time as I finally catch up on some things.



Sunstar said:


> Yay!







DisMomAmy said:


> What a fun tour!
> 
> I'm glad to see you updating again!



It was!  I'm glad we did it!



Charleston Princess said:


> Very excited to see an update, Brook!!!
> 
> I had no idea about the Disneyland star, either. Very cool! I am loving the inside of the Soda Fountain and the El Capitan theater -- definitely worth the trip just to see those two things!



It really was.  Just to see those things in real life was fantastic.  A piece of history!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Woth2982 put it the best above, finding the Hollywood sign is a wild goose chase.

Oh, but wait! We have a blind guy as a navigator and phones, AND I have researched this.  Surely we could find it, right???

Okay, to be fair, my husband, despite being legally blind DOES have a fantastic sense of direction.  And mine is miserable.  To the point where even if I have researched it, have a map with step by step directions, I throw the map out and trust him.

And that is just what I did this day.



Let's hop back in Carzilla and find that Hollywood sign!

Leaving the Hollywood Blvd area










The streets were getting busier with tourists and performers when we left.




















Pretty.

Life is good!  Hollywood!

Wait, we've already seen that parking garage.

Are we going in circles?

Map is ditched, pull out the iPhone.  Joe lead me, I can't handle this traffic, plus looking at the phone.

There is that parking garage AGAIN!

And let me tell you, for a person that does NOT like to drive, getting lost in Hollywood is not fun!

Joe attempted to direct me.

We got turned around.

The map was retrieved from the back seat.  Maybe it would help.

Henry was bored.

I was annoyed.

35 minutes later we still weren't ANY closer to that big 'ol sign!

Finally, I am at a red light long enough to actually ask my phone to give me the directions.  Joe was just looking at a map on his phone, trying to figure it out.

I'm mad.  I asked him to make it give him directions 3.1 trillion times.  No less.

He's frustrated.

Henry is beyond bored.

It's a fantastic family vacation!



Actually asking the phone for directions, instead of just looking at a map works.  I try not to gloat that _*I*_ figured it out before Joe.  He complains that there are too many roads mislabeled/incorrect on the map.  Which is true.  But I stay silent.

Finally we think we are getting closer and we start to laugh at the absurdity of the whole thing.  This was the map on my phone:





It's a bit windy.  Just a bit!

All the roads look like this




VERY narrow, big houses on either side, uphill.

It was an experience.  Driving in Carzilla up these hills with cars parked on both sides at times...memorable!















Crazy roads!

The higher we got, the better our views though!





And the road became normal!





We continued to drive, it felt like we were in the country - Joe was wondering if this road would actually get us there...but I was determined, this HAD to be it, GPS was telling me so!

And suddenly...after 1.5 hours of driving (I'm not kidding!)






Ahhhhhhh!  I can hear the angels singing!  Thank you GPS!






We curved around the road a bit until we finally came to the gravel "parking lot" nearby.  This was as close as you could get without climbing the hill, or being really rich and living in that house.  We MADE IT!!!















View the other way















He was over the sign pretty quickly. 





But Joe and I really enjoyed the views.

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post










Throwing rocks off the hill.











After taking 17 pictures of the Hollywood sign...that all look exactly alike...we started on our way back down the windy road, now just laughing about it all.  I admitted that I was NOT happy with Joe (like he didn't know already!), that he ignored me about actually ASKING the GPS for directions during our entire ordeal up the hill.  He knows I hate to drive, and seeing this sign was one thing I REALLY wanted to do.

Thankfully I have my own GPS so I could just do it! 

He apologized, I forgave, all was good again!

And on the way down, we only got turned around twice. 





We turned around in this person's driveway and admired their home

Soon enough we were back here!




The mall attached to the Chinese Theater!

Our next stop would be the Santa Monica Beach.  Just straight down a road basically...easy!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

I finally updated my ticker!

As you can see we leave next week for OKW.  We are in a 2-bedroom and friends from Minnesota are meeting us there!  It will the the first time for their kids, and their second time (they also honeymooned at WDW, but stayed offsite).  The husband of the family is a HUGE Disney fan and an artist, he's even more excited than the kids I bet. 

Between now and then I'll try to get another Disneyland update in, so we can at least wrap up this day.  I still have TWO cruises to write about that I took this summer! With family on the Magic out of NYC in June, and with girlfriends, again on the Magic, out of Galveston in September!  I think I'll write those as a joint report after this Disneyland one.  This upcoming big WDW one might only get a breeze over/highlights since I'm so far behind.

We are doing WDW again in February, AKL Club Level, so I want to write about that experience for sure!  I might have a solo trip in the Spring, then we'll likely be back at WDW as a family in July/August for a church conference (at the Dolpin).  Not 100% set on that one, but most likely.  Beyond that, I'm not sure we'll have anything else in 2013 (aside from trips to see family...), we'll see if anything pops up!  2014 my goal remains the same: Europe!! 

Thank you again for all hanging in there with me.  I miss you and hope to be caught up on YOUR report soon!


----------



## 3inthefamily

That was a great view! We got as far as the bridge you see in the picture of the mall at the Hollywood and Highland Center. We had parked there and went to the "observation deck" to see the sign. I can't get over that the Oscars are held there...I can't imagine Brad and Angelina walking past Johnny Rocket's to go up the stairs into the theater. Weird. The Dirty Dancing after party was in one of the empty areas in there as well. It is a strange place. Then again, we must have been strange to the LA people having a 9 year old boy at a premiere after party! Can't wait to see your take on Santa Monica. We never made it over there.


----------



## KristiMc

Glad you got to see the sign and YAY for OKW!


----------



## wdwgirl03

WOW, another trip!  I remember you saying on my TR how you were going in February but I had a feeling you'd probably be going sooner than that!  Only 6 days, I'm jealous!

Cool California updates!  Love all the pictures.  It's so neat to see the real Chinese Theater.  And yay for seeing the Hollywood sign.  I think we might've only seen that from a distance as we were driving around. haha!


----------



## blessedby3

Goodness!  What an exhausting time trying to find that sign!  Im glad you guys finally made it...although Henry doesnt look impressed  I dont think I would have liked driving on those roads either...scary!
We are leaving for WDW in 9 days!  Maybe we will see you down there  Are you doing the MNSSHP?  We are looking forward to it on the 23rd...and hoping for great weather


----------



## MEK

Oh Brook, your driving adventure sounds awful.  I hate to drive too.  Thankfully Denny handles all the difficult driving in places we've never been to.  I'm glad you finally found the Hollywood sign.  

I have yet to catch up on your pictures, because, yes, I am at work.

But only 6 more days for me too!!!!!!!!  (my ticker is off by a day).  Really looking forward to meeting you at the DIS meet on Thursday afternoon.  This is going to be a crazy trip.

Score on the 2BR at OKW.  I bet its wonderful.  I really want to try a 2BR there.  I get its huge.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Loved the update!  Been so long since CA adventures for us now.  But great fun reading yours.  So excited for you for AKL trip!  I love that resort.  We are just back from a mom's only food and wine fest trip and had dinner at Sanaa.  One of the best TS meals we had while there.  Enjoy your trip to OKW!  Can't wait to read more of your adventures.


----------



## jenseib

Yay...I can feel your frustration. I've been there before and the "husband" doesn't listen to what you are telling him.

Skip wouldn't apologize though.  LOL


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Oh goodness do I hate driving!  Driving in unfamiliar places is the worst.  I'm so glad you finally found the famous sign.  Hallelujah!    Love the photos!  I'd love to see it too!!

I hope to see you next week Brook!


----------



## mickeystoontown

It's good to see you back posting on the Dis again!  

Hum, after looking at your pictures, I can honestly say that Hollywood doesn't look like I thought it would althought I don't know what I thought it would look like.  It seems as if "Hollywood" has done a good job at only showing the cleaned-up version of Hollywood.  Still, I'm sure that it was neat to see the stars and the Chinese Theater.  

I get tickled every time you refer to the vehicle as "Carzilla". Here in Louisiana, they think the bigger your car, the better.  (Sounds a little like our neighboring State of Texas' motto doesn't it? )  I could feel just how frustrated you were when you described the driving and getting turned around/lost.  Thank goodness you guys finally made it and were able to take pictures with the Hollywood sign.


----------



## MotoWifey185

my DH and I took our dog to California a few weeks before our wedding and we had the same issue with finding that sign. We gave up! We got pictures of her on hollywood blvd with the stars and the chinese theater so that was alright. Nice that you got to find the sign, and another great update!


----------



## eandesmom

I'm doing the 6 day dance with you!

Impressive that you persevered to find the sign, what a total UGH of an experience.  I hope getting to the pier was relatively painless after all that.

Can't wait to meet you next week!


----------



## ClaireW

Glad to see you updating again  - and it sounds like you've got lots more to write about too!

And when you get so far as planning your trip to Europe, head this way with questions about coming to the UK


----------



## ladylyons

brookelizabeth said:


> I'm glad we did it!  It's a pretty quick drive, just high way too, so it's not bad.  Go for it!



The sad thing is we always drive and I don't have a problem driving through the city's and traffic.  We go to San Francisco enough so I've gotten used to small very curvy roads.  I'm really thinking about it this next trip in December.  Now just got to talk DH into it.


----------



## Poolrat

YAY   I am caught up    


I will see you in about a week   

You found the sign!!!!   



So glad you ventured off property, I wasn't so brave. 


Summer trip in my siggie and hopefully soon the DL trip.


----------



## SoonerGirl

Oh I can totally hear what was probably going on in Henry's mind, "we drove an hour and a half just to look at this sign!". Poor kid, I bet he was bored to tears, lol!

Glad you finally made it!


----------



## KatMark

Brook, between vacation, a funeral, putting mom in a nursing home and work, I'm finally catching up on all my threads.

I loved your updates. So glad you got to see the Chinese Theater and you found the Hollywood sign. We've only been to San Francisco (and that was actually sitting at the airport waiting for our connecting flight to Las Vegas after flying home from Hawaii), but I would love to go to LA/Anaheim some time.

I'm not up to that part in my TR yet (I actually just got it started), but I hope your check-in at OKW goes a lot better than us...very disappointed in that experience last month.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I felt like I just took a virtual tour of Disneyland. Now I want to visit for real. Soon, very soon.

Your little boy is so handsome. I love his hair!

I have a question for you. Which Disney do you prefer? DL or WDW?


----------



## tehSAC

Wow great report!  Trying to catch up. 

A few years ago a couple buddies and I visited LA, and we too tried to get as close as possible to the sign too. Most likely we traveled the same roads you did. Views up there were amazing. 

Your photos look similar to mine. . Look forward to catching up on the rest of your report!


----------



## Caretames1

What a great tour of Hollywood! We have decided to that in the next 5 years we will attempt DL and Cali. I say attempt because WDW is so alluring and a cruise is something I'm really interested in. We'll see.

How long did it take for you to drive from DL to Hollywood and the Theater area?


----------



## jedijill

Yay!  You are back and I am caught up.   Henry keeps getting cuter. 

Jill in CO


----------



## elphie101

Glad to see you're back! I think the transition from summer to school season throws everyone into a loop hahaha.

Your TR has been a life saver for me so far, as an East Coaster planning my first trip to DLR (well, the first trip my parents didn't plan ), especially your latest installment going outside the Disney bubble. Definitely want to look into renting a car at DLR for the day, and on getting to the park to see the Hollywood sign!

Can't wait for more!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Sorry I missed the send off!  Hope you are having a great time at OKW!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Long time no talk.   I am loving this trip report and it has given me alot of ideas for our Cali trip.   The pics are awesome as usual!!    Have fun in sunny FL this week.   Hope you get to do the Halloween party.


----------



## annmarieda

Looks like quite the journey to get the hollywood sign!  At least now you can say you have "been there"


----------



## Poolrat

Caught up and Welcome back!!!!   

It was great seeing you again and so sorry it wasn't longer.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I'm back from a WONDERFUL week at the World!  One of my favorite trips, hands down!  We had such a blast with our friends and the 2-bedroom Villa at Old Key West spoiled me!



3inthefamily said:


> That was a great view! We got as far as the bridge you see in the picture of the mall at the Hollywood and Highland Center. We had parked there and went to the "observation deck" to see the sign. I can't get over that the Oscars are held there...I can't imagine Brad and Angelina walking past Johnny Rocket's to go up the stairs into the theater. Weird. The Dirty Dancing after party was in one of the empty areas in there as well. It is a strange place. Then again, we must have been strange to the LA people having a 9 year old boy at a premiere after party! Can't wait to see your take on Santa Monica. We never made it over there.



I agree!  It was a strange place, not at all what I expected being connected to a mall and all that...so odd.



KristiMc said:


> Glad you got to see the sign and YAY for OKW!



Me too!  It was definitely worth the hassle for me.  Next trip, we won't bother, but I'm glad I got it that one time!



wdwgirl03 said:


> WOW, another trip!  I remember you saying on my TR how you were going in February but I had a feeling you'd probably be going sooner than that!  Only 6 days, I'm jealous!
> 
> Cool California updates!  Love all the pictures.  It's so neat to see the real Chinese Theater.  And yay for seeing the Hollywood sign.  I think we might've only seen that from a distance as we were driving around. haha!



We had that October trip planned FOREVER it seemed!  I just didn't talk about it much due to my DIS-hiatus. 

Next time we are in California I won't bother with going to see it closely either, it doesn't look any different close-up.  



blessedby3 said:


> Goodness!  What an exhausting time trying to find that sign!  Im glad you guys finally made it...although Henry doesnt look impressed  I dont think I would have liked driving on those roads either...scary!
> We are leaving for WDW in 9 days!  Maybe we will see you down there  Are you doing the MNSSHP?  We are looking forward to it on the 23rd...and hoping for great weather



LOL!  You are CORRECT!  Henry was not all too impressed. Yep, it's a sign.  Okay, I'm gonna throw rocks. 

I'm sorry I missed you!  We didn't go to MNSSHP, we were going to, but decided last minute to not spend that money.  We had a fantastic time, the weather was perfect!



MEK said:


> Oh Brook, your driving adventure sounds awful.  I hate to drive too.  Thankfully Denny handles all the difficult driving in places we've never been to.  I'm glad you finally found the Hollywood sign.
> 
> I have yet to catch up on your pictures, because, yes, I am at work.
> 
> But only 6 more days for me too!!!!!!!!  (my ticker is off by a day).  Really looking forward to meeting you at the DIS meet on Thursday afternoon.  This is going to be a crazy trip.
> 
> Score on the 2BR at OKW.  I bet its wonderful.  I really want to try a 2BR there.  I get its huge.



It was WONDERFUL meeting you!!!!!!  And thank you again for the great gifts for Henry, he loved them all.  You two really took your time and put some serious thought and energy into those goody bags! 

The 2 bed is MASSIVE!  I couldn't believe how big it was.  I did a room tour with video and pictures - once I have both up I'll post it on Facebook and here too if I remember!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Loved the update!  Been so long since CA adventures for us now.  But great fun reading yours.  So excited for you for AKL trip!  I love that resort.  We are just back from a mom's only food and wine fest trip and had dinner at Sanaa.  One of the best TS meals we had while there.  Enjoy your trip to OKW!  Can't wait to read more of your adventures.



Ooooh, a Mom's only trip!  Love that!  I do believe we are booked for Sanaa in February, I've been wanting to try it and since we'll be so close... I *think* we have 'Ohana breakfast, Boma breakfast (can't skip it...drool), Be Our Guest dinner and Sanaa dinner.  I might cancel the 'Ohana, even though I've been itchin' to try it.  Staying Club Level with 2 breakfasts is kinda silly being they have nice breakfast choices.  We'll see though!



jenseib said:


> Yay...I can feel your frustration. I've been there before and the "husband" doesn't listen to what you are telling him.
> 
> Skip wouldn't apologize though.  LOL



Exactly!  Or what's even worse is when you tell them something and they don't believe you, so they "double check".  Ugh.



Lovemy3babes said:


> Oh goodness do I hate driving!  Driving in unfamiliar places is the worst.  I'm so glad you finally found the famous sign.  Hallelujah!    Love the photos!  I'd love to see it too!!
> 
> I hope to see you next week Brook!



It was a crazyyyyyy drive, but I'm glad we did it!  No way will I do it again unless a friend is along who really wants to go! LOL



mickeystoontown said:


> It's good to see you back posting on the Dis again!
> 
> Hum, after looking at your pictures, I can honestly say that Hollywood doesn't look like I thought it would althought I don't know what I thought it would look like.  It seems as if "Hollywood" has done a good job at only showing the cleaned-up version of Hollywood.  Still, I'm sure that it was neat to see the stars and the Chinese Theater.
> 
> I get tickled every time you refer to the vehicle as "Carzilla". Here in Louisiana, they think the bigger your car, the better.  (Sounds a little like our neighboring State of Texas' motto doesn't it? )  I could feel just how frustrated you were when you described the driving and getting turned around/lost.  Thank goodness you guys finally made it and were able to take pictures with the Hollywood sign.



You are exactly correct!  The "pretty Hollywood" is just TV.  It's kinda like NYC - you see all the glamour on TV, but none of the homeless, trash on the curb, etc.  It's not nearly as pretty as they make it out to be!  But, I'm glad we went anyway.  I definitely wanted to see it all.

Joe and Henry agree with Louisiana, the bigger the car the better!  Henry was obsessing last week over the size of our car.  We had a van, but before we picked it up, he kept asking if it would be a BIG truck, etc. Goof.



MotoWifey185 said:


> my DH and I took our dog to California a few weeks before our wedding and we had the same issue with finding that sign. We gave up! We got pictures of her on hollywood blvd with the stars and the chinese theater so that was alright. Nice that you got to find the sign, and another great update!



It's nutty trying to find that sign!  You'd think it would be simple considering how famous it is, and it's on a hill, but they do not make it easy!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Welcome home!! Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## micandminforever

Welcome home.  I look forward to the pictures from your latest trips.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Welcome home Brook!  So, so sad I missed you and Sheree on our trip.  Like really bummed!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Wow! That ordeal to get to the Hollywood sign was something! I could feel your frustration, Brook! All's well that ends well, though, and you saw it!!! In person!!! 

Glad you had a great trip to WDW! Excited to see your pictures and read all about it!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Check your homes and children people!  Is anything odd going on?

I ask because...I am caught up on the DIS. ​
Hoping to get an update on tonight...!​


----------



## brookelizabeth

eandesmom said:


> I'm doing the 6 day dance with you!
> 
> Impressive that you persevered to find the sign, what a total UGH of an experience.  I hope getting to the pier was relatively painless after all that.
> 
> Can't wait to meet you next week!



It was so fun meeting you!!!!!!  



ClaireW said:


> Glad to see you updating again  - and it sounds like you've got lots more to write about too!
> 
> And when you get so far as planning your trip to Europe, head this way with questions about coming to the UK



I have TRs on deck...I really want to write about my cruise experiences from this year too, but we'll see...I always think I can do a "quick" TR, but that never happens. 

Joe and I were talking about Europe the other night, we want to do an ABD for sure (open to location), Disneyland Paris and Germany.  We are thinking maybe doing London for a few days, and possibly the ABD in Italy (Joe's first pick).  I have no idea yet...BUT, when we do figure it out, I'll let you know! 



ladylyons said:


> The sad thing is we always drive and I don't have a problem driving through the city's and traffic.  We go to San Francisco enough so I've gotten used to small very curvy roads.  I'm really thinking about it this next trip in December.  Now just got to talk DH into it.



I was soooo nervous about LA traffic!  It wasn't that bad, but ANNOYING.  Oh Lord - just wait for my next update. 



Poolrat said:


> YAY   I am caught up
> 
> 
> I will see you in about a week
> 
> You found the sign!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you ventured off property, I wasn't so brave.
> 
> 
> Summer trip in my siggie and hopefully soon the DL trip.



It was awesome seeing you again!!!! It was so fun seeing everyone, I kept forgetting who I had already met in real life because it just felt like I knew everyone already. 



SoonerGirl said:


> Oh I can totally hear what was probably going on in Henry's mind, "we drove an hour and a half just to look at this sign!". Poor kid, I bet he was bored to tears, lol!
> 
> Glad you finally made it!



 I am SURE you are right!  He did NOT get it at all!



KatMark said:


> Brook, between vacation, a funeral, putting mom in a nursing home and work, I'm finally catching up on all my threads.
> 
> I loved your updates. So glad you got to see the Chinese Theater and you found the Hollywood sign. We've only been to San Francisco (and that was actually sitting at the airport waiting for our connecting flight to Las Vegas after flying home from Hawaii), but I would love to go to LA/Anaheim some time.
> 
> I'm not up to that part in my TR yet (I actually just got it started), but I hope your check-in at OKW goes a lot better than us...very disappointed in that experience last month.



Oh Kathy, I understand getting behind-and I haven't even had the battles that you have of late.  

I really want to get to San Francisco sometime, it's always been on my "list" of places to visit.  Maybe a California Coastal cruise is somewhere in my future.

I read about that in your TR since!    VERY frustrating.  Ours, thankfully, went very smoothly.



OneTreeHillAddict said:


> I felt like I just took a virtual tour of Disneyland. Now I want to visit for real. Soon, very soon.
> 
> Your little boy is so handsome. I love his hair!
> 
> I have a question for you. Which Disney do you prefer? DL or WDW?



Whenever I do planners for Disneyland, or even look at my own pictures, I want to be there NOW too!

Thank you for the kind words about my little man.   We were surprised with the red head, but it's recessive on both sides, so it makes sense!

That is a TOUGH question.  In many ways we like WDW better, but in other ways we like DL better.  I will say Disneyland has better entertainment, better upkeep on rides, and many of the rides are just better in general.  WDW is better in being it has Epcot and Animal Kingdom - two very unique things you just don't find even a glimpse of at Disneyland.  Disneyland is EASY.  Oh my gosh, so easy.  Walk to the park, walk to your resort.  Park hopping doesn't require a mode of transportation and another bag check!  With little kids, Disneyland rules.  But, WDW is better for a longer stay - you get immersed into the "bubble" and you don't as much in Disneyland because once you step outside the park area you are hit with real life instantly.  Harbor Blvd is a BUSY road...real life is just outside...WDW is a complete escape with no need to ever leave property.

I think I lean toward Disneyland a bit more at this point in my life.  My kid is 5, so DL is easier...plus it still holds the novelty factor with that we've only been there once, know what I mean?


----------



## brookelizabeth

tehSAC said:


> Wow great report!  Trying to catch up.
> 
> A few years ago a couple buddies and I visited LA, and we too tried to get as close as possible to the sign too. Most likely we traveled the same roads you did. Views up there were amazing.
> 
> Your photos look similar to mine. . Look forward to catching up on the rest of your report!



Yes! Our pictures do look quite similar! 



Caretames1 said:


> What a great tour of Hollywood! We have decided to that in the next 5 years we will attempt DL and Cali. I say attempt because WDW is so alluring and a cruise is something I'm really interested in. We'll see.
> 
> How long did it take for you to drive from DL to Hollywood and the Theater area?



You won't regret going out to Disneyland and California!  It's absolutely wonderful!  We definitely want to return now that we've been there...it's funny, the Disney addiction used to just be WDW, now it's WDW, DL and DCL!  OY! 

The drive from Disneyland to Hollywood was less than an hour, and the traffic was nothing - very easy drive!



jedijill said:


> Yay!  You are back and I am caught up.   Henry keeps getting cuter.
> 
> Jill in CO



I was back...then gone again...now back again. 

Thank you.  I think so too!



elphie101 said:


> Glad to see you're back! I think the transition from summer to school season throws everyone into a loop hahaha.
> 
> Your TR has been a life saver for me so far, as an East Coaster planning my first trip to DLR (well, the first trip my parents didn't plan ), especially your latest installment going outside the Disney bubble. Definitely want to look into renting a car at DLR for the day, and on getting to the park to see the Hollywood sign!
> 
> Can't wait for more!



I think every transition throws me into a loop...but now with school started, travel over, the stuff with Hurricane Sandy has calmed down some, I am actually catching up on life! It's a true miracle.  Just in time for the holidays to kick in. 

You'll love your DLR trip!  It's totally worth the looooong flight!  I am glad we went outside the Disney bubble, and next time we go there, we will do it again.  There is just too many wonderful things to see, I have to try and get a few done each trip!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Sorry I missed the send off!  Hope you are having a great time at OKW!



No worries!  We had a GREAT trip!  One of my favorites.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Long time no talk.   I am loving this trip report and it has given me alot of ideas for our Cali trip.   The pics are awesome as usual!!    Have fun in sunny FL this week.   Hope you get to do the Halloween party.



Glad my TR has helped a bit for your trip!   We didn't get to the Halloween Party - we were going to, but decided against it about a week before we left.  I'm glad we didn't go, even though it's been on my list forever.  We just had so many other things going on, and with our friends there, it was just better to skip it.  Next time!



annmarieda said:


> Looks like quite the journey to get the hollywood sign!  At least now you can say you have "been there"



Exactly!  Been there, done that, next time I'll just buy the t-shirt. 



Poolrat said:


> Caught up and Welcome back!!!!
> 
> It was great seeing you again and so sorry it wasn't longer.



Me too!  I wish it had been longer, and I wish it had worked out for Joe and Henry to come along.  I guess we will just have to do it again!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Welcome home!! Can't wait to hear about your trip.



Thank you!  I hope to eventually do a TR, but I definitely want to write about a cruise first since it's different.  After the cruise, then October...but then we'll have a Feb trip to write about too. What a dilemma huh?   Our travels will likely be fewer in 2013 though as we save for 2014.  I think.  I just never know now with my job - side trips always creep up! (i love it!)



micandminforever said:


> Welcome home.  I look forward to the pictures from your latest trips.



Thank you!  I'm sure you've been seeing some on Facebook! 



Lovemy3babes said:


> Welcome home Brook!  So, so sad I missed you and Sheree on our trip.  Like really bummed!



I am sad we missed you too!!!!!!!!   BUT, our paths will cross again!  We will just have to make sure of it!



Charleston Princess said:


> Wow! That ordeal to get to the Hollywood sign was something! I could feel your frustration, Brook! All's well that ends well, though, and you saw it!!! In person!!!
> 
> Glad you had a great trip to WDW! Excited to see your pictures and read all about it!



It was worth the trip once, but I won't be making that journey again!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Well, I don't think I've done a life update since summer...and so much happened since then, but the biggest one as of late is Hurricane Sandy.  Many of you I am friends with on Facebook so you know how we fared, but in case you haven't heard, we were/are 100% FINE!  I live in Queens, and fairly close to the water, but far enough away that we weren't affected.  We didn't even lose power.  Joe's office was very badly damaged and he won't be able to go back into the office until next month, but he's able to work from home-so nothing lost there.

Unfortunately that is not the case for over a million people on the east coast.

Hurricane Sandy hit us HARD.  There are still people without power.  Thousands lost their homes and everything they owned.  Many people thought they were going to die...and many did.

It has been a hit on New York City (and surrounding areas), but New Yorkers know how to work together.  Within a day there were sites set up with donations pouring in.  People were taken care of, homes were already being cleaned and repaired.  There is a long way to go, but we are making awesome strides. 

I've been fortunate enough to be a part of this in a small way.  I was reading on Facebook about the damage, sobbing and thanking God over and over for how very BLESSED I am, and saw a note that there was a donation site just down the street from me.  I had NO excuse not to get out there and help.  I posted that I would be spending $100 of my own money to buy supplies and if anyone wanted to donate, they could.

Long story short, with that one message over $3,000 was raised!  I cannot tell you how much that means to me.  To be the "feet" of this little project, blessing others in their time of need.  It's been a life lesson for me, humbling and amazing.

I still have a chunk of change and am using it to help families I have met, and using it to help some various projects - like a Kids Center for the Rockaways (Queens - where the 111 homes burned to the ground), a project called "Astoria Cooks for the Rockaways" where people from my neighborhood (and Henry's school has gotten involved in this!) are cooking for those in need - the volunteers working, the people living there who still don't really have a home or heat.  Anyone.  Last week over 1200 people were given a HOT, healthy, home cooked meal because of this little effort.  Amazing.

On Tuesday I will be going to the Rockaways to serve with Astoria Cooks.  I am very excited about this opportunity!

Thank you to everyone here who has prayed for New York, donated time, items or finances, either through me or another source.  You are MOST APPRECIATED!  Every time I talk about it, or even think about it all, I end up crying.  It's devastating, and yet something amazing and beautiful has come from it.  My words don't even come close to my gratitude. Thank you.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

I'm so glad you are okay Brook when it could have easily been not the case.  I cannot even believe the devastation this has caused so many.  You are amazing for all you did!!!


----------



## MEK

I know I already told you this, but I was very impressed by all that you have done to help out in the aftermath of Hurrican Sandy.  Your efforts are truly inspiring.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## ladylyons

Glad you guys had no major issuses due to Sandy and are able to give back.  My DD's preschool just had a fundraiser this week for the children that were affected by Sandy.  We donated Teddy Bears to a local group called Project Night Night where they donate a bear, book, blanket and bag to children in need.  They've already donated some and are doing more.  Some of the pictures I've seen are just heartbreaking.  We were glad to be able to do a little bit and my kids were happy to help other kids in need of getting a special bear.


----------



## disneyismyheart247

Wow, wow, WOW! God bless you for all that you do. I'm still praying for the eastern states. Stay strong!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Lovemy3babes said:


> I'm so glad you are okay Brook when it could have easily been not the case.  I cannot even believe the devastation this has caused so many.  You are amazing for all you did!!!





MEK said:


> I know I already told you this, but I was very impressed by all that you have done to help out in the aftermath of Hurrican Sandy.  Your efforts are truly inspiring.  Keep up the good work!





ladylyons said:


> Glad you guys had no major issuses due to Sandy and are able to give back.  My DD's preschool just had a fundraiser this week for the children that were affected by Sandy.  We donated Teddy Bears to a local group called Project Night Night where they donate a bear, book, blanket and bag to children in need.  They've already donated some and are doing more.  Some of the pictures I've seen are just heartbreaking.  We were glad to be able to do a little bit and my kids were happy to help other kids in need of getting a special bear.





disneyismyheart247 said:


> Wow, wow, WOW! God bless you for all that you do. I'm still praying for the eastern states. Stay strong!



Thank you everyone!   I have been amazed at the outpouring!  Love that teddy bear project ladylyons!  That is soooo sweet and wonderful.  I'm sure those bears brought smiles to many children's faces!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Okay, so I didn't make it back last night - we ended up going into Times Square for dinner and the night escaped me...but I'm here NOW! 

Last I left off we had just finally gotten to the Hollywood sign after driving all over, back and forth and in circles.  Now we were headed to Santa Monica!  I really wanted to see the beach and Santa Monica is just so iconic, it won out...and it looked easy to get to.

Just pretty much straight down that road until you hit the ocean.

Yep.

I called up my friend Cole again and she would meet us there.  Perfect!

Let's roll!  After getting turned around twice more and ended up back at the Chinese Theater we oriented ourselves and rolled on.





Pinks!





Everyone sing it...






Well, straight, it was to the beach, but easy, it was not!  It was about here the traffic got bad.  You know the stereotypical bad LA traffic.  Yep.  THAT traffic.

At first it didn't phase me.  I was on a vacation high in the Carzilla.  Great weather, we just saw the Hollywood sign, on the way to the beach!  Woo-hoo!  Paaaaarty!

Um...well that lasted about 15 minutes in bumper to bumper, stop and go, 4.2 million red lights, traffic!

UGH!

At one point we were just sitting there, for quite some time and Henry noticed the car next to us had a dog with his head out the sun roof.  So we rolled down Henry's window so he could say hello and we made instant friends with the dog and the owner!










Look, no cars!  Because that's not the street we need! 





Something big-ish looking was going on here

Finally, traffic let up a bit and we could go more than 8 mph!




So pretty.

I had plans of getting to the beach much sooner than we did, but the traffic put us behind schedule by about 45 minutes and I had to make a bathroom break NOW.  So when we arrived in Santa Monica, despite my friend Cole telling me to find free parking on certain streets for 2 hours, I found the very first free parking spot I could - and that was in a 1 hour spot near a parking garage.

But, the garage had a bathroom.

And it wasn't horrible.

(though, I have gone in many a NYC-public bathroom, so by normal people, it might have been! )

Cole beat us to Santa Monica.

How, I have NO clue, she left after us!  But even she, used to LA driving (perhaps THAT is why she beat us! ), admitted how bad it was that day.

Car is parked, bladder is empty, the sun was setting - lets get to that beach!





Down a staircase that took you to a pedestrian bridge over the busy road (Ocean Ave I think?)





Sigh....











WE MADE IT!  SAND!














Henry in his happy place...digging in the sand!

Cole and I were chatting as the boys went ahead of us...then I told her, before the sun set I just had to get my feet into that water!  So we took off for the ocean!
















It was gorgeous.  And COLD.  The ocean on the west coast is muchhhhh cooler than the east coast's due to currents.  And it was January.





He was soooo happy!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





Me too!





This one was my Facebook profile pic for a long time!  Sums up the feeling of being there!











We decided to stroll toward the pier, where the big iconic ferris wheel is.  When I had planned this, I envisioned us here much earlier in the day, getting a chance to explore the carnival area and even eat dinner here.  Nope, not today.  I had 1-hour to see this otherwise I'd end up with a nasty parking ticket!















It just never gets old.  So beautiful.















Love this one.





Henry had found this heart in the sand and wanted his picture taken with it.  So sweet!






We walked under the pier.  Just because we could.
















We then walked up onto the pier and decided our next move. 





Cirque tents

The time on the car was expiring...  A plan was made that I would run back to the car and get in, if a police officer came near I would drive away so we wouldn't get a ticket.  Joe couldn't run back, because he cannot drive legally!  Unfortunately, that meant Joe got to spend more time with my friend than I did!  LOL!  So not what I had pictured for our time here, but you gotta do what you gotta do!

I literally started to run, I had about 5 minutes, and Cole said the police surveyed that area OFTEN.  She's had more than one ticket.

On their nice, leisurely walk to the car, a couple pictures...











When I got back to the car I was about 3 minutes late, but thankfully there was no ticket, so the plan was to wait for the rest of the crew unless a police officer came; however, someone saw me hop into the Carzilla and proceeded to wait until I left my spot.  Soooo...I had to find a new one and get a hold of Joe before they made it back.

Finding a new spot was no problem, basically one block over...and it was in a 2 hour space.



Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

When the rest of the crew arrived, we stood outside the car for quite a while, just chatting - it wasn't what I had pictured, but it was still great!  It was wonderful to see Cole again.  Eventually it was time to say our good-byes





Cole and I!  I hope to see you in less than 10 years this time! 





Bye Santa Monica!

We drove along the highway on the ocean as the sun set






We debated on stopping to eat somewhere along the way, but never really saw anything that struck us.  Within an hour, we were back in the parking garage at Paradise Pier!





Henry LOVED our Carzilla.  He always wanted his picture taken with it.  But as you can see here, he's barely taller than the wheel area!  Seriously, it was a beast!

We went back up to our hotel room to decompress a bit after the drive and figure out dinner.





Shells from the beach





I found this on top of the TV stand!  I couldn't believe it!  YEARS old! 

After just a bit in the room we headed back out and into Downtown Disney to find some dinner.  I was cold and very tired - I just wanted somewhere cozy to sit and enjoy some warm food.

Well, Downtown Disney at Disneyland is THE place to be on the weekend in Anaheim!  It was VERY crowded with tons of entertainment going on.  Normally I would enjoy this lively atmosphere, but, tonight it was a very big turn off.  We were all indecisive about where to eat, but eventually ended up at Naples - the Quick Service that is basically the same as Via Napoli in Epcot.

There are only a handful of seats inside the Quick Service area, so we ended up eating outside - in the cold, sitting on cold cement.

To say it wasn't a magical moment would be 100% accurate!

However, the pizza was good and we just tried to make the most of it.










Calzone










Our view - it really is very pretty!

The food helped.  We all perked up some and started to explore DTD for a while.  I wanted something more to eat, beyond my slice, and the boys wanted dessert, so we started to wander.

Ah ha!





Yes please!  I love me a hot pretzel!

The line, as ALL lines in DTD were that night, was very long - but Ridemakerz is right next door, so that was no problem - the boys were entertained!

My purchase




Pretzel bites!  They hit the spot.  YUM.

I found the boys in Ridemakerz





and peeled Henry out of there with the promise of a dessert.  

Bribery works every time. 

Joe wanted a baked item, so we stopped at the bookstore at the edge of Downtown Disney, near the Disneyland Hotel and they did have a dessert case.  Both boys were very pleased and we went on back to the Paradise Pier with our bellies full.  Sorry, no pictures - I was probably still devouring my pretzels. 

In all, it was a very long, but FUN day.  I'm so glad we adventured off property and despite the traffic and getting lost, I would do it again!  Being in Southern California there are just SO MANY things to see, I couldn't not go.

And the next day in our trip report brings us to a very special day.  A surprise for Henry.  The only thing he knew is that we were going in the car again and not to Disneyland....stay tuned!


----------



## MEK

So Henry made friends with a dog almost twice his size.    That's too funny!  

I'm glad you got to visit the beach even though you only had an hour.  The pier looks cool and SO long.  And the beach is SO wide.  Wow!

Are you serious that the water is colder there in January then it is here.  I find that hard to believe since our water is frigid.  BRRRRRRRRRRH!

Ah - nothing like warm pizza on cool concrete.  I'm glad it hit the spot.


----------



## ladylyons

What a fun trip to the beach!!  Sorry about the traffic!!  It does get crazy!!  I got to see that same Beverly Hills sign last month on my girls weekend.  I was just on the wrong side of the car to take a picture!!  lol

DTD is a great place to be but it does get busy on weekends!!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Marvelous pics!  I was only at a CA beach once, and the water was cold in August!


----------



## Poolrat

Much braver than I was.  

Need to go stick my toes in the Pacific sometime.  

I am glad you got there and got to see some of it.   Quite the adventure.


----------



## ClaireW

Quite an adventure - and despite the cold floor it looks like you found not such a bad place to round off the evening!

I took a look at some of those ABD itineraries - if my youngest was just a tiny bit older I'd be booking us straight onto the trip to Scotland! Once DD turns four I'll be looking again - there's more than one I'd like to explore! g
I really like the family feel of them, as well as lots of sightseeing we'd get to spend an evening or two enjoying a Disney movie.


----------



## annmarieda

Glad you got to spend some time at the beach...even if it was maybe shorter than you had hoped.  

Love the DTD night pic!  And the pizza looks yummy.


----------



## Native NYer

Santa Monica is so pretty!

I'm using your tr as I plan our August 2013 trip to DL at GCV!


----------



## brookelizabeth

MEK said:


> So Henry made friends with a dog almost twice his size.    That's too funny!
> 
> I'm glad you got to visit the beach even though you only had an hour.  The pier looks cool and SO long.  And the beach is SO wide.  Wow!
> 
> Are you serious that the water is colder there in January then it is here.  I find that hard to believe since our water is frigid.  BRRRRRRRRRRH!
> 
> Ah - nothing like warm pizza on cool concrete.  I'm glad it hit the spot.



 I didn't even think about it, but YES! that dog was about twice the size of Henry!

I'm so glad we got to visit the beach too!  It was worth the trek to me!  The day was quite a bit less productive than I had hoped, but we still got to see the sites we most cared about for the day.  The beach was HUGE!  It was a HIKE!

Well, I think the water there in January was colder than the water on the east coast in January, but in general it's colder there because the currents come down from the north, whereas on the east coast they come up from the Caribbean.  It's also choppier on the west coast.



ladylyons said:


> What a fun trip to the beach!!  Sorry about the traffic!!  It does get crazy!!  I got to see that same Beverly Hills sign last month on my girls weekend.  I was just on the wrong side of the car to take a picture!!  lol
> 
> DTD is a great place to be but it does get busy on weekends!!!



When we saw the Beverly Hills sign we ooohed!  It was neat seeing these sites that we have seen on TV and such!

I had figured it would be busy, and the parks too, but I didn't expect it quite as much as it was even!  People were everywhere!  I was a bit jealous of the locals being able to _hang out_ in Disneyland. 



tiggrbaby said:


> Marvelous pics!  I was only at a CA beach once, and the water was cold in August!



Ahhhh, you'd hope by August it was decent!  But, it does make sense due to the currents.  Hopefully we will get back there sometime during warmer weather so we can at least hang out on the beach a bit more.



Poolrat said:


> Much braver than I was.
> 
> Need to go stick my toes in the Pacific sometime.
> 
> I am glad you got there and got to see some of it.   Quite the adventure.



I just had to!  I couldn't not, no matter how chilly it was!  Just to say I've done it. 



ClaireW said:


> Quite an adventure - and despite the cold floor it looks like you found not such a bad place to round off the evening!
> 
> I took a look at some of those ABD itineraries - if my youngest was just a tiny bit older I'd be booking us straight onto the trip to Scotland! Once DD turns four I'll be looking again - there's more than one I'd like to explore! g
> I really like the family feel of them, as well as lots of sightseeing we'd get to spend an evening or two enjoying a Disney movie.



I've been looking at the various ABD trips as well lately, there are so many I'd like to do!!  And I like them for the exact same reason you do - LOVE that they are family focused and provide activities just for kids, have some simpler nights, and some downtime/explore on your own.  I think the schedules are just right.  Plus, I know it has a 90% rebooking rate.  Once people go on them, they LOVE them.  Which could be dangerous for the pocketbook. 



annmarieda said:


> Glad you got to spend some time at the beach...even if it was maybe shorter than you had hoped.
> 
> Love the DTD night pic!  And the pizza looks yummy.



Me too!  Despite the traffic, I'm really glad we went.  Next trip to California will include some beach time again, it's just too pretty to not go see!



Native NYer said:


> Santa Monica is so pretty!
> 
> I'm using your tr as I plan our August 2013 trip to DL at GCV!



Isn't it?!  Sooooo beautiful.  It was worth the drive!

Let me know if you have any questions Jen!  You guys are going to love it!  We move to GCV on our last night (it was the only day open for our stay by the time we booked), so you'll get some sneak peaks of that.  And I WILL finish before August.


----------



## Millie12591

An update, an update!! 

Now I have to go and catch up!


----------



## merbobear

Oh so many things to comment on!
First and foremost, I am so happy that you and your family were safe during Hurricane Sandy.  It was predicted to be a lot worse here (Albany) than what we actually got, but it was horrifying nonetheless to watch the news and weather coverage of the storm as it literally ripped the coastline apart.  At that time, it was a mixture of sadness for everyone hit as well as fear for what might lie ahead in my own area - there are communities here that are still not recovered from Irene, so to say it would be devastating for many to deal with another storm so soon is an understatement (And I know that many on the Jersey coastline HAVE dealt with damage from both storms).  Now, just seeing the extended coverage of the damage on tv...so sad.  Just so so sad.  
And...now I need to get ready for work so I'll comment on your trip later!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Yay!! You are back to writing.
I love that you are on the beach in January and just wearing a hoodie!!  That doesn't happen in Chicago!  
Fun update!  We drove by Pinks on our tour of CA and the line was down the sidewalk then, too.  Wonder if it is ever without a line.  We ate at the Pinks at Universal and I wasn't impressed.
Can't wait to read where you will be headed.
Oh, and have to tell you, my DD and I will be in New York (City) in March for a Showchoir competition.  I will have to be sure to check with you before we go to get some pointers of what to see and what to avoid.  The itinerary includes time in Times Square, a visit to Ground Zero and Ellis Island, a Broadway show (I think we will be seeing Lion King), and their performance will be at Jazz at Lincoln Center. Never been to New York and there is some time on our own, so I will be looking for some ideas.  Hope you can help.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

I am loving your trip report.  We are trying to decide if we want to venture out to Disneyland next year instead of WDW (we have a son just about Henry's age).  Your report isn't making it any easier!


----------



## ClaireW

Interesting statistic about the ABD rebooking rate but I think i can see why!
Any ideas how that compares to the cruises? That's something we've not done yet either


----------



## merbobear

Ahh it seems the only time around here where I have a quiet minute to myself is before the sun comes up! I just wanted to come back to comment on a couple other things from your tr.  I loved the whole Hollywood & Santa Monica tour! Just seeing the HW sign & the SM Pier must have been so thrilling   And it's awesome that you got to hang out with your friend, it's nice to be able to reconnect.
And finally, I love your hair long!


----------



## jenseib

Sounds like my kind of driving. I swear I get stuck in a jam if there is one or lost easily and I am usually good with direction too. But an unfamiliar place is always a bit scary.
I get that way if i don't eat too. A little unmagical in mood.


----------



## Caretames1

I think your TR is the only one I didn't have to catch up on!

Traffic ....I suffer from road rage, I wouldn't have done well. I actually would have tried the empty road to see if I could have gotten around!

Beautiful shots of the area!! I've been to the ocean, but just a lonely stretch close to Redding, CA. 

Food improves the mood! It looked like a nice way to wind down your night.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow American DIS buddies!!!!

I hope you've had a wonderful holiday!​


----------



## brookelizabeth

Millie12591 said:


> An update, an update!!
> 
> Now I have to go and catch up!



I know - I'm on a roll being all caught up with the DIS finally! 



merbobear said:


> Oh so many things to comment on!
> First and foremost, I am so happy that you and your family were safe during Hurricane Sandy.  It was predicted to be a lot worse here (Albany) than what we actually got, but it was horrifying nonetheless to watch the news and weather coverage of the storm as it literally ripped the coastline apart.  At that time, it was a mixture of sadness for everyone hit as well as fear for what might lie ahead in my own area - there are communities here that are still not recovered from Irene, so to say it would be devastating for many to deal with another storm so soon is an understatement (And I know that many on the Jersey coastline HAVE dealt with damage from both storms).  Now, just seeing the extended coverage of the damage on tv...so sad.  Just so so sad.
> And...now I need to get ready for work so I'll comment on your trip later!



I know just what you mean.  We watched the news and watched Twitter (ha ha! but true!) as Sandy moved up the coast and it was unreal.  I'm so thankful we were pretty much untouched in my part of Queens.



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Yay!! You are back to writing.
> I love that you are on the beach in January and just wearing a hoodie!!  That doesn't happen in Chicago!
> Fun update!  We drove by Pinks on our tour of CA and the line was down the sidewalk then, too.  Wonder if it is ever without a line.  We ate at the Pinks at Universal and I wasn't impressed.
> Can't wait to read where you will be headed.
> Oh, and have to tell you, my DD and I will be in New York (City) in March for a Showchoir competition.  I will have to be sure to check with you before we go to get some pointers of what to see and what to avoid.  The itinerary includes time in Times Square, a visit to Ground Zero and Ellis Island, a Broadway show (I think we will be seeing Lion King), and their performance will be at Jazz at Lincoln Center. Never been to New York and there is some time on our own, so I will be looking for some ideas.  Hope you can help.



That is one of my very favorite parts about visiting warm weather destinations in the winter - wearing out of season clothing!   While it was a bit chilly it felt GREAT to not be covered in snow!  Although, the winter here in NYC last year was pretty tame.

I can DEFINITELY help with your NYC trip, I love talking about the city that I love!!   Sounds like you have a pretty great schedule already - but there is so much to see and do, I'm here when you are ready to start planning.   I'm guessing your stop at Ellis Island also includes the Statue of Liberty since they are pretty much together...if not for some reason, you should definitely do that.  It's not expensive at all, and a wonderful experience.  Ellis Island is awesome too.



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I am loving your trip report.  We are trying to decide if we want to venture out to Disneyland next year instead of WDW (we have a son just about Henry's age).  Your report isn't making it any easier!



I'd say DO IT!  We truly lovedddddddd Disneyland.  It's so different, yet the same.  A wonderful experience!  And it's EASY.  So easy!  We ditched the stroller this trip (and actually haven't brought it on a trip since!), and he had NO problems even at the age of 4.5.  My next update might be the clincher...about an hour away is another land that boys happen to adore...it often has "Kids Free with an Adult" offers too!



ClaireW said:


> Interesting statistic about the ABD rebooking rate but I think i can see why!
> Any ideas how that compares to the cruises? That's something we've not done yet either



I'm not certain on the rebooking rate on cruises...I'm sure it's up there though!  It's probably close to 90% as well.  Good question, I'll have to ask about that sometime...  Cruising is GREAT.  That is a totally different trip than WDW or DL though.  There are some really good deals out right now too!



merbobear said:


> Ahh it seems the only time around here where I have a quiet minute to myself is before the sun comes up! I just wanted to come back to comment on a couple other things from your tr.  I loved the whole Hollywood & Santa Monica tour! Just seeing the HW sign & the SM Pier must have been so thrilling   And it's awesome that you got to hang out with your friend, it's nice to be able to reconnect.
> And finally, I love your hair long!



I hear ya!  Mine is either before the sun comes up or long after it's down.  Or when Joe wants to run to Best Buy to take advantage of a good deal on a Black Friday sale and takes Henry with him.  

Thank you on the hair!  I go through spurts that are a few years in length...I think I've had longer hair now for about 2 years.  It will probably last about a year more and then get chopped!  LOL



jenseib said:


> Sounds like my kind of driving. I swear I get stuck in a jam if there is one or lost easily and I am usually good with direction too. But an unfamiliar place is always a bit scary.
> I get that way if i don't eat too. A little unmagical in mood.



That's a good way to put it!  "Unmagical in my mood"   It's true though, I was grumpy and did NOT want that pizza and it was ALL Joe's fault at the moment!  LOL!



Caretames1 said:


> I think your TR is the only one I didn't have to catch up on!
> 
> Traffic ....I suffer from road rage, I wouldn't have done well. I actually would have tried the empty road to see if I could have gotten around!
> 
> Beautiful shots of the area!! I've been to the ocean, but just a lonely stretch close to Redding, CA.
> 
> Food improves the mood! It looked like a nice way to wind down your night.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Ya, we are a bit slow moving around here...trying to pick up the pace a bit now that I'm finally caught up on the DIS though...trying...  Let's see if I can finish it before 2013!


----------



## brookelizabeth

The next morning was January 15 - and I haven't a clue when we woke up, but I know it was bright and early!!

Joe went down to the Quick Service lounge at Paradise Pier and came back with breakfast while Henry and I got ready in the room.





A breakfast burrito for Joe





Breakfast pizza for Henry and I.

Henry still had no idea where we were going and while I can't recall for sure, I'm 99.9% certain he was asking what it was - over and over and over again. 

We loaded up into Carzilla and started our drive...











The drive was easy - all highway driving with NO traffic, and fairly scenic.





Surfboards





Ocean!

So where were we going for the day?






Henry's wonderland.

This boy is Lego CRAZY.  I cannot tell you how much we have spent on Legos because it's _embarrassing_!   However, I don't mind spending the money on them because he can literally sit for HOURS and play with them, building all sorts of things - and he's quite good!  Plus, Joe loves them almost as much. 

Knowing how much he was going to LOVE Legoland, we kept it a secret, otherwise he would have been asking for the past few days when we'd be in Legoland driving us crazy...

Pulling up we decided it was time to tell him...you also get to hear him utter "No way Jose!" which was his trip theme and which he hasn't really said since...! 

Video: Surprising Henry (2 minutes, 13 seconds)

We were soon walking up to the gates











Video: Entering Legoland (20 seconds)

I'll do a quick mini review here before we dive into pictures:
There was ONE thing on that boy's mind for the entire day, to BUY Legos (as you heard in the video above).  He asked no fewer than 82,912 times when we could buy Legos and our response was always the same: right before we leave.  At times he just wanted to leave so he could buy the Legos, even though he was having a great time.  We knew if we purchased the Legos first, he'd just want to play, and we didn't pay an admission price to just sit and play with Legos!  Aside from that aggravation we had a great time at Legoland.  The park is simple, and some rides are just for the kids - and most are VERY kid friendly - any child over the age of 10-12 would be bored here.  Henry was a perfect age.  I think the adult tickets should be cheaper than what they are considering you end up doing a lot of standing around watching your child ride...but they often have "Kids Free with an Adult Ticket" coupons, so it's worth it.  I don't think this is a "must do" every trip, but we do want to go again-likely to the one in Florida this time.  If you have a Lego crazed kid like I do and you can fit it in, do it.  It's definitely not Disney quality, and is quite expensive (the food is even more than Disney!), but it's fun and makes for a very memorable time for a Lego nut.  Henry still talks about it and wants to go back.

With that said, let's roll on with the pictures!










Loved the themed cement. 





Where to first?

We went to the back of the park first, which meant passing a few things that really caught Henry's eye.  As with the whole "buying the Legos at the end" thing, it was hard to reason with a 4-year old about why we should do the bigger rides first and go to the back of the park.






Passing through Duplo Village





Video: Duplo Village (30 seconds)

Entering into Fun Town





We saw the Volvo Driving School and I figured they would be a lot like the cars at the MK (slow moving, long line!), so let's do those now!  Plus, Henry was begging for a ride by this point, so it worked!






Well...I'm glad we have a few years until he's 16.   He made it half a lap before he even gave up!

Video: Speed Racer (1 minute, 50 seconds)





More cars, but just ones to sit in and _pretend_ you are racing.  More Henry's speed at that point!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





Fun Town is cute

Despite me wanting to get to the two "big rides" we did a few now...we were close enough, we'd get there soon and hopefully the line wouldn't be unbearable.

Helicopters!




These literally just go up and down on a pole.






Video: Helicopters (1 minute, 4 seconds)

We found some GIANT leaves









Love the Lego swans!





Near the entrance of Pirate Shores - another land of the park





A Lego pigeon

Next we did the boats.  It was another slow mover, and currently had NO line, so I figured it would be a good one to get out of the way.

You just hop in a boat and drive it around a track.  Pretty simple, but cute.















The figures would either do something, like the water turn on here, or say something, when your boat went past.

Video: Boats (11 seconds)

Back on land, we checked out a few other details in Pirate Shores






And then were back in Fun Town for the airplanes











Video: Airplanes (35 seconds)

Themed soda machines!





And pay phones 





Since we were close by, we just wandered through Fun Town a bit more.  My agenda had been ditched.  Not surprisingly. 






What?! Okay, themed cement and soda machines...and an Adventurer's Club?!





We HAD to go in!









The point of the Club

However, it was a bit dark in there and Henry was NOT feelin' it...so much like the real Adventurer's Club, we never got to fully check it out.

Back outside, some details of Fun Town:










The Waterpark entrance is off in the one corner of Fun Town











Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post











Video: Fun Town (1 minute, 20 seconds) 





This we had to check out!





And I think about 1 billion of those are in Henry's room...





Lego building machine





Lego mold











At the end of the little "tour" was a Lego recreation of the factory.  Pretty cool!
















In Fun Town is the newest attraction for Legoland, the "Fire Academy" this looked AMAZING to Henry, so into line we went!






You pump the truck up and down with a lever and someone "drives" (that would be Henry in our group) to the other side of a small area.  Then everyone gets out of the truck and does another pump to spray water at a Lego flame.  Then back into the truck to go back to your starting point, the first one across wins. 






We made Henry the Fire Chief.  He had to drive the truck and tell us where to point the water.
















We told him we were up against some "big kids" (they were about 8) and we had to work HARD and FAST.  He took his role very seriously and...we won!!  He was THRILLED.  Oh my goodness, soooooo happy!  It was a lot of fun and he truly thought he was driving.  He WAS a Fire Chief.   A truly magical moment.

Now, would we ever get to the big rides?  And how scary long would those lines be?! So far our longest wait was all of 5 minutes for the Fire Academy...the park seemed empty...was it?


----------



## jenseib

First off...all the videos are saying private to me, but it might be the browser I am using?

Claire is lego obsessed too right now. We bought some at DTD and all she wanted to do fro m hat point on is play with them and I had to threaten taking them away a few times.  She has asked about going to Legoland in Florida now too...and I have no clue how she even knows about it.
It really looks amazing there though Great theming. It's so amazing what people can build with legos...or look like legos.


----------



## Caretames1

Yup, the videos say they are private for me too.

What a cute park! I can see how Lego lovers would totally be in delight. Kadence goes in streaks playing with hers. She is most happy when her Daddy plays with, and then weird things are made


----------



## MEK

Yup, me too!  No videos.  boo!

But seeing Henry in an assortment of lego vehicles is just precious.  He must have had a field day.  I have never seen pictures of lego land, so thank you for such a great tour.  It really looks like a cool place and so uncrowded.


----------



## eandesmom

Wow it does seem empty!  I love that he was the fire chief, and won!  I'm sad we never made it when the boys would have been into it.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Says private for me, too!  Loved the pics!  Brought me back to times with my lads.  I took two of them to Legoland Windsor in '02.  Fortunately I had a book to read while they waited in line for the driving school!

I was fortunate that my SIL worked for Lego when they were young.  I would give her my list and she would purchase them with her company discount.  We have large bins in the basement and attic from all the sets.  I guess it was good training as the oldest is a mechanical engineer and the youngest is studying to become one!


----------



## Misskitty3

Great update!  Love seeing the beach photos...looks like heaven!

We have been to Legoland twice - DS LOVES Legoland!!  He wants to go again this summer!  We did the water park last time too .... which was very small.

The drive from Anaheim is nice and very easy, isnt it!  We always stop for breakfast in Laguna Niguel at Mollie's and then have dinner in Carlsbad at Las Olas.  Last time, we stopped at Farrel's Ice Cream parlor in Missn Viejo on the way back to Anaheim after dinner.  Yum!


----------



## Native NYer

Legoland looks like fun!
My nephews would have asked to buy legos just like Henry.  It's so tempting not to!


----------



## KristiMc

Love the video surprising Henry.  Shawn loves his Lego's too.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

brookelizabeth said:


> I know - I'm on a roll being all caught up with the DIS finally!
> 
> I can DEFINITELY help with your NYC trip, I love talking about the city that I love!!   Sounds like you have a pretty great schedule already - but there is so much to see and do, I'm here when you are ready to start planning.   I'm guessing your stop at Ellis Island also includes the Statue of Liberty since they are pretty much together...if not for some reason, you should definitely do that.  It's not expensive at all, and a wonderful experience.  Ellis Island is awesome too.
> :



Awesome!! Thanks.  I'll be sure to check in with you as we get more details closer to the trip.

Loved the photos of LegoLand.  It has grown and added so much since our trip there in 2007.  But I do have to agree with your review.  I was glad we went when  DS was 7 and DD was 9.  I was already thinking even then that they would not enjoy it much past that age/size.  I was there with a broken ankle in a boot that year.  Spent my entire day sitting in a wheelchair as there just wasn't much for big folks to do/ride.


----------



## annmarieda

I am so shocked by how few people there seem to be in Legoland!!!  Looks like a fun time ... but sadly, my boys are well beyond the age that would be interested in this park.


----------



## Woth2982

So exciting for Henry! I loved leggos when I was little. My grandma had a big box of them, when she went into the Alzheimer's home we had a 20 y/o, 17 y/o and 14 y/o fighting over who go the leggo box lol. I have always thought about going to Leggo Land when I was in LA, but now that I am reading this report I will be skipping it until I have a Leggo enthused child!


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> First off...all the videos are saying private to me, but it might be the browser I am using?
> 
> Claire is lego obsessed too right now. We bought some at DTD and all she wanted to do fro m hat point on is play with them and I had to threaten taking them away a few times.  She has asked about going to Legoland in Florida now too...and I have no clue how she even knows about it.
> It really looks amazing there though Great theming. It's so amazing what people can build with legos...or look like legos.



Oops!  I fixed them!  Thanks for the heads up!  I uploaded from Mac's iMovie and it automatically makes them private. 

It is definitely worth a day trip!  There are BOGO tickets for FL now too, so it makes for a pretty low priced getaway.  I love that they have girl Legos now too!



Caretames1 said:


> Yup, the videos say they are private for me too.
> 
> What a cute park! I can see how Lego lovers would totally be in delight. Kadence goes in streaks playing with hers. She is most happy when her Daddy plays with, and then weird things are made



 That's so funny!  Joe and Henry play almost everyday and there is always some sort of giant tower or car built.  I think they are working on a ship now.  Who knows.  It's my DIS time. 



MEK said:


> Yup, me too!  No videos.  boo!
> 
> But seeing Henry in an assortment of lego vehicles is just precious.  He must have had a field day.  I have never seen pictures of lego land, so thank you for such a great tour.  It really looks like a cool place and so uncrowded.



I fixed them!  My fault!  I forgot that silly iMovie makes the private. 

He LOVED Legoland.  He was in his "happy place" all day long.  It was really sweet to surprise him with it.



eandesmom said:


> Wow it does seem empty!  I love that he was the fire chief, and won!  I'm sad we never made it when the boys would have been into it.



It really was pretty dead - even though it was a weekend.  Gotta love the off season!



tiggrbaby said:


> Says private for me, too!  Loved the pics!  Brought me back to times with my lads.  I took two of them to Legoland Windsor in '02.  Fortunately I had a book to read while they waited in line for the driving school!
> 
> I was fortunate that my SIL worked for Lego when they were young.  I would give her my list and she would purchase them with her company discount.  We have large bins in the basement and attic from all the sets.  I guess it was good training as the oldest is a mechanical engineer and the youngest is studying to become one!



I fixed them now...just forgot to change the settings with silly iMovie.

I bet that line for Driving School gets LONG!  I'm glad we got it done with right away, it's set up just like the Tomorrowland Speedway and that line can be brutal, so I figured this would be the same.

Wow!  That's so great about your SIL getting the Legos at a discount!  But it would be seriously dangerous for this household.   And very cool that your kids are working to become mechanical engineers!!  I always wonder if Henry will do something like that because he truly LOVES to build and is pretty good at it for a 5 year old. 



Misskitty3 said:


> Great update!  Love seeing the beach photos...looks like heaven!
> 
> We have been to Legoland twice - DS LOVES Legoland!!  He wants to go again this summer!  We did the water park last time too .... which was very small.
> 
> The drive from Anaheim is nice and very easy, isnt it!  We always stop for breakfast in Laguna Niguel at Mollie's and then have dinner in Carlsbad at Las Olas.  Last time, we stopped at Farrel's Ice Cream parlor in Missn Viejo on the way back to Anaheim after dinner.  Yum!



Henry wants to go again too!  Hmmm...our plans are in flux right now - looks like February isn't happening, but maybe July.  A day trip to Legoland FL might just work.  Hmmm...thinking out loud here. 

Yes!  The drive was EASY.  I was nervous about the traffic, but there was none!  I'll have to keep the places you mentioned in mind for our future trips.  Without my picture program open I cannot recall where we ate...probably Downtown Disney. 



Native NYer said:


> Legoland looks like fun!
> My nephews would have asked to buy legos just like Henry.  It's so tempting not to!



Oh, we didn't get out of there without Legos.  But we DID make him wait until the end.  It was easier to say "at the end, before we go" than to tell him "No, we aren't leaving yet." and lug the box(es) around. I have a great shot of him when we finally told him it was time to BUY. 



KristiMc said:


> Love the video surprising Henry.  Shawn loves his Lego's too.



Isn't that cute?  He was SO excited.  It was fun!  Legos are great toys - expensive, but so creative and they last FOREVER.  Many of ours were actually my brothers and they are in perfect shape!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Awesome!! Thanks.  I'll be sure to check in with you as we get more details closer to the trip.
> 
> Loved the photos of LegoLand.  It has grown and added so much since our trip there in 2007.  But I do have to agree with your review.  I was glad we went when  DS was 7 and DD was 9.  I was already thinking even then that they would not enjoy it much past that age/size.  I was there with a broken ankle in a boot that year.  Spent my entire day sitting in a wheelchair as there just wasn't much for big folks to do/ride.



Oh no, that's awful about being in a wheelchair!  Then you can do even less!   It was a fun day, but ya, not much to do for adults really except watch their kids have fun--which is wonderful, but Disney has the "family entertainment" down like no one else!



annmarieda said:


> I am so shocked by how few people there seem to be in Legoland!!!  Looks like a fun time ... but sadly, my boys are well beyond the age that would be interested in this park.



Even on a weekend, it was quiet overall!  We do see some crowds later, but really not much for the entire day.



Woth2982 said:


> So exciting for Henry! I loved leggos when I was little. My grandma had a big box of them, when she went into the Alzheimer's home we had a 20 y/o, 17 y/o and 14 y/o fighting over who go the leggo box lol. I have always thought about going to Leggo Land when I was in LA, but now that I am reading this report I will be skipping it until I have a Leggo enthused child!



 that's so funny about the arguing over the Legos!  It's true though, they never get old!  Joe loves them almost as much as Henry!

I think it's a smart move to skip it for now.  There really isn't much to do for adults/older children - yes, you can go on the rides, but they are VERY kid focused, not like Disney's that tell a story or entertain all ages.  Even from the bit you've seen it gives you an idea.  We rode almost everything in the park.  The few other "thrills" are a kid friendly roller coaster (ala Barnstormer/Gadgets Go Coaster), and a couple water rides that are also child friendly.  Not worth the admission price unless you are with a little one!


----------



## brookelizabeth

The video links are working now in case you want to go back and watch any!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Just wanted to share a bit about our Thanksgiving - you've likely seen these pictures if you are friends with me on Facebook, but for those of you who aren't ...  Joe and a friend of ours (Justin) woke up while it was still dark out on Thanksgiving day and headed into Manhattan to claim a front row seat for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.  Myself and Justin's wife and the kids joined them about an hour before the parade began.  It was an ORDEAL getting to them, and seemed hopeless at the time, but after hopping a few police barricades  (we had police officers _HELP_ us do it though! LOL!) we made it!  Here are some pictures from the parade:





There are over 900 clowns in the parade!





Many wonderful marching bands




















Sesame Street Cast Members















Jimmy Fallon















Whoopi Goldberg















YAY DISNEY CRUISE LINE!!!!!





The Fierce Five - Women's Olympic Gold Medalists!





















It was a GREAT time, worth getting up early for!!!


----------



## Woth2982

what wonderful parade photos! It is on my bucket list to go to NYC one year for the Thanksgiving day parade. I had no idea the women's Olympic team would be there! So fun! I met four of them in Hartford a couple weeks ago. Jordyn Weiber was an absolute sweetheart! I work in the town where Aly lives.


----------



## jedijill

I love the parade pics!  The holidays don't actually start until I've seen Santa at the end of the parade!

Legoland looks awesome.  I hope my niece and/or nephew are more into Legos in a couple of years...I would love an excuse to visit. 

Jill in CO


----------



## blessedby3

What awesome pictures!  You definately had great seats for the parade  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## monkey30

I agree its a bucket list thing for me to do! I will gladly sit outside waiting for it. i have done the Calgary Stampede a few times, since its not to far and we use to live there. I just love parades!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Great photos!!  We watched on TV and as the SS float went by and then they stopped to sing, I could not believe my eyes!!!  Half of the cast was on the air when I was young.  (that is many moons ago!!!)  I remembered Susan and Bob and Louis, and I think Susan's husband's name was Gordon.  Very nice of the gentlemen to go down there and save you all a spot.


----------



## eandesmom

brookelizabeth said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share a bit about our Thanksgiving - you've likely seen these pictures if you are friends with me on Facebook, but for those of you who aren't ...  Joe and a friend of ours (Justin) woke up while it was still dark out on Thanksgiving day and headed into Manhattan to claim a front row seat for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.  Myself and Justin's wife and the kids joined them about an hour before the parade began.  It was an ORDEAL getting to them, and seemed hopeless at the time, but after hopping a few police barricades  (we had police officers HELP us do it though! LOL!) we made it!  Here are some pictures from the parade:
> 
> It was a GREAT time, worth getting up early for!!!


 
What great pictures and an amazing experience!


----------



## ladylyons

What great pics of the Thanksgiving day Parade!!  I will get us there one year for that!!!  Just don't know when!!!

We loved Legoland the year we went.  Just wish Jeremy would have been a little bit older (He was 10 1/2 months old when we went!!  )  But we are talking about doing it again this year just because he loves Lego's and can sit and do set's all by himself now!!  He still loves for us to help him but prefers to do it himself!!


----------



## Caretames1

First, I LOVE-LOVE-LOVE the way Henry says "WEGO"! 


We watched the parade on TV and Kadence ran up to the TV and hugged it when Mickey came on. Told me I had to take a pic. I think it would be awesome to see it front row!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Wow Brook!  You had a fantastic view of the parade!


----------



## MEK

Just wanted to say that I LOVE  your pictures from the parade.  They are really gorgeous.  Glad you had such a great time and such a wonderful viewing area.  It looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## annmarieda

I love the parade pics.  I can't imagine seeing that parade in person!!!


----------



## Poolrat

Such an experience, The Macy's Thanskgiving Day parade.  I can honestly say as a New Yorker that I have never seen it in person.   

Such a brave and wonderful thing to do. 


 It has been my Thanksgiving morning thing to do.  

What great memories.


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Hey Brook,

Nice photos of the parade... I have to drive up from Philadelphia to NY for it...
(my brother's family was in from CA and they went and saw it... I cooked...)

Ah... the Hollywood Sign... everyone wants to see it and it really isn't that easy to find... I remember one of the times we were in CA we got really good views of it from the Griffith Observatory... also remember reading ( and may want to do someday...I'd like to do a road trip from the Grand Canyon to Disneyland...) that you can take a horseback ride up towards the sign and get pretty close but you have to be at least 12 or so...

Legoland is like the mothership for all little people who like or LOVE Lego... David thought it was Heaven... he was about 5 when we were there... (are you going to let Henry know there's one in Orlando now too?...  Actually Legos are really pretty good toys so I think its awesome there's place for them to live out their adoration...

The CBreak at PP looked very cute... never made it over there but really loved the CG... curious to see what you think...

(BTW... It's an awesome thing you've been doing for the victims of Sandy...  (PM me info... I'd like to make a donation)... 

We lost our power for 8 days and I thought I was going to lose my mind-and it was just power (heat, electricity and wifi)... our house was fine... we still had hot water and a gas range...and we had relatives to turn to in the area... 

It is absolutely devastating what so many people are having to live through... loosing so much...)


----------



## jwwi

Just wanted to tell you how great your Macy's parade photos are, your husband is great to go down early to secure such a wonderful view for you.  Someday I hope to be able to go to New York to see it too.  You really did get some awesome shots!


----------



## that's nice

Great parade pics Brook! 

This year was the perfect year to be outside watching the parade. Temps were warm and hardly any wind! 

Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Woth2982 said:


> what wonderful parade photos! It is on my bucket list to go to NYC one year for the Thanksgiving day parade. I had no idea the women's Olympic team would be there! So fun! I met four of them in Hartford a couple weeks ago. Jordyn Weiber was an absolute sweetheart! I work in the town where Aly lives.



Thank you!  The holidays here are truly awesome, so I'd recommend to come for Thanksgiving and get in some of the Christmas decor too.  We will be doing our regular "25 Days of Christmas" this year with various events around the city.  I can't wait to start!

That's VERY cool about meeting 4 of the gymnastics gold medalists!  I would love to meet them!



jedijill said:


> I love the parade pics!  The holidays don't actually start until I've seen Santa at the end of the parade!
> 
> Legoland looks awesome.  I hope my niece and/or nephew are more into Legos in a couple of years...I would love an excuse to visit.
> 
> Jill in CO



I bet they would enjoy it even if they weren't really into Legos...but that definitely helps.  You might get out of there without dropping a zillion dollars-unlike us though! 



blessedby3 said:


> What awesome pictures!  You definately had great seats for the parade  Thanks for sharing them!



Your welcome!  Those boys did GOOD with the spot!



monkey30 said:


> I agree its a bucket list thing for me to do! I will gladly sit outside waiting for it. i have done the Calgary Stampede a few times, since its not to far and we use to live there. I just love parades!



It's very much worth waiting for.  It's unreal how LONG it is too.  So much energy from every performer.  Someday I'm going to sign up to be a balloon handler I think!  Just for kicks!



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Great photos!!  We watched on TV and as the SS float went by and then they stopped to sing, I could not believe my eyes!!!  Half of the cast was on the air when I was young.  (that is many moons ago!!!)  I remembered Susan and Bob and Louis, and I think Susan's husband's name was Gordon.  Very nice of the gentlemen to go down there and save you all a spot.



We said the EXACT same thing!    We were in awe it was the SAME cast!!!  That would have been fun to hear them sing - they just rolled by where we were.  That is the benefit about watching on TV!



eandesmom said:


> What great pictures and an amazing experience!



Thank you!  It really was.



ladylyons said:


> What great pics of the Thanksgiving day Parade!!  I will get us there one year for that!!!  Just don't know when!!!
> 
> We loved Legoland the year we went.  Just wish Jeremy would have been a little bit older (He was 10 1/2 months old when we went!!  )  But we are talking about doing it again this year just because he loves Lego's and can sit and do set's all by himself now!!  He still loves for us to help him but prefers to do it himself!!



He will love it, I'm sure!  We definitely want to go back while Henry is still a Lego nut....though he might not ever outgrow them. 



Caretames1 said:


> First, I LOVE-LOVE-LOVE the way Henry says "WEGO"!
> 
> We watched the parade on TV and Kadence ran up to the TV and hugged it when Mickey came on. Told me I had to take a pic. I think it would be awesome to see it front row!



 He still says "Wego" too!  It's so cute, but we are really trying to get him to say it correctly now.  He can say his L sounds, he's just gotten so used to saying Wego, he forgets the real name! 

That's sooooo cute about Kadence hugging the TV!  It really was fantastic being in the front row.  Last year we had okay seats, but this year was awesome!



mickeystoontown said:


> Wow Brook!  You had a fantastic view of the parade!



We really did!  The menfolk did well!



MEK said:


> Just wanted to say that I LOVE  your pictures from the parade.  They are really gorgeous.  Glad you had such a great time and such a wonderful viewing area.  It looks like a ton of fun!



Thank you!  It really was worth the effort to get there--despite having to hop police barricades and such!  Such a fun experience.



annmarieda said:


> I love the parade pics.  I can't imagine seeing that parade in person!!!



Thank you!  It was fantastic!  One of the many reasons I love living here. 



Poolrat said:


> Such an experience, The Macy's Thanskgiving Day parade.  I can honestly say as a New Yorker that I have never seen it in person.
> 
> Such a brave and wonderful thing to do.
> 
> 
> It has been my Thanksgiving morning thing to do.
> 
> What great memories.



That's the funny thing...most NYers refuse to go! We are crazy!!!! 



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Hey Brook,
> 
> Nice photos of the parade... I have to drive up from Philadelphia to NY for it...
> (my brother's family was in from CA and they went and saw it... I cooked...)
> 
> Ah... the Hollywood Sign... everyone wants to see it and it really isn't that easy to find... I remember one of the times we were in CA we got really good views of it from the Griffith Observatory... also remember reading ( and may want to do someday...I'd like to do a road trip from the Grand Canyon to Disneyland...) that you can take a horseback ride up towards the sign and get pretty close but you have to be at least 12 or so...
> 
> Legoland is like the mothership for all little people who like or LOVE Lego... David thought it was Heaven... he was about 5 when we were there... (are you going to let Henry know there's one in Orlando now too?...  Actually Legos are really pretty good toys so I think its awesome there's place for them to live out their adoration...
> 
> The CBreak at PP looked very cute... never made it over there but really loved the CG... curious to see what you think...
> 
> (BTW... It's an awesome thing you've been doing for the victims of Sandy...  (PM me info... I'd like to make a donation)...
> 
> We lost our power for 8 days and I thought I was going to lose my mind-and it was just power (heat, electricity and wifi)... our house was fine... we still had hot water and a gas range...and we had relatives to turn to in the area...
> 
> It is absolutely devastating what so many people are having to live through... loosing so much...)



We almost went to the Observatory spot!  But Joe demanded something closer and I didn't object!   I hadn't heard about the horseback ride!  That is very, very cool.  The Grand Canyon is on our list too...someday during a long vacation out West.

Oh yes, Henry knows about the Legoland in FL.  We told him we might be able to squeeze in a day on a trip this coming year.  We are currently booked for February, but due to the hurricane the DOE has made the February break school days...sooo...we just might push back the trip to March, which is a longer break and another month to save AND we could probably do Legoland.  However, I may have a conference in March.  So who knows what we are doing!

I will PM you about Hurricane Sandy!  All the supply centers are pretty well stocked, but I have met many families directly that have been affected and have been trying to help them.  A gift card for Home Depot to help lessen the costs of rebuilding.  Cash to pay for credit card bills so they could purchase new furniture, etc. I am at less than $100 right now left in the fund, and am always meeting more people.  I'd like to get involved with a toy donation thing for the holiday too...anyway, I'll PM you! 

I caught up with your PTR recently and read you were out for EIGHT days!  Unreal!  We were very, very fortunate here in Astoria.  I was watching the news last night and there are still people without heat and power!  Can you imagine?!


----------



## brookelizabeth

jwwi said:


> Just wanted to tell you how great your Macy's parade photos are, your husband is great to go down early to secure such a wonderful view for you.  Someday I hope to be able to go to New York to see it too.  You really did get some awesome shots!



Thank you!  And yes, the men did AWESOME with the spot!  Joe was determined to get a good one this year!!!



that's nice said:


> Great parade pics Brook!
> 
> This year was the perfect year to be outside watching the parade. Temps were warm and hardly any wind!
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!



It really was a beautiful day!  I didn't even have to put my hat on the entire time.  I remember FREEZING last year!


----------



## glennbo123

Thanks for the parade pics!  Very cool!


----------



## brookelizabeth

After our time with the Fire Academy I wanted to explore Fun Town a bit more, I just loved all the little details in the area!

Henry had been BEGGING for us to buy Legos (literally, non-stop all day) so we thought we'd duck into a gift shop for him to _play_ with some, hoping this would feed the need for a while.















Most all the gift shops have a play area





Disco fever!





Henry's creation - he LOVES Lego guys

I left the boys to play and create and walked around outside Fun Town.





His sock has a hole in it!





Pigeons










A truck making a delivery

We eventually left the area and I finally directed the boys to the two big rides we wanted to do.





Which way?

First up was the Kid Power Tower!




Built for parties of two, you pull on the chair to power yourself up, then it will slowly sink back down.  The line, despite it being later morning now, wasn't long at all, only about 10 minutes!    I opted to just watch, take pictures and video while the boys rode.






Video: Kid Power Tower (59 seconds)

They really enjoyed it!  Joe said once you engage the chain, it pretty much lifts on it's own.  Two smaller kids could do it, no problem.

Next up was the Sky Cruiser.  It's basically a pedal operated car on a track high in the air.  The standby time said 15 minutes - I can handle that!





The line wraps around a play area - genius!  There are a few gates to get in/out of the play area.  Adults wait while the kids play!

And, it's a good thing they had that...while the wait time said 15 minutes, it was over 45!  We should have followed the plan!  LOL!  If you go during a peak time, beeline here at rope drop!

A shot of the Towers while in line for the Sky Cruiser









Happily playing while we wait!

Finally it was our turn!















The ride gave you a nice view of the park











Much like the Kid Power Towers, the ride did move on its own.  You didn't have to pedal.

Video: Sky Cruiser (55 seconds)

Pretty simple ride, cute and fine, but not worth the wait we had!  All well!

While there are a number of other "big" rides, Henry wasn't interested in them.  There is a small roller coaster (he'd do that now though!) and a few water rides too...while it wasn't cold out, it certainly wasn't warm enough to get soaked!

With the two main ones done, we wandered into Pirate Shores.





These guys move a bit and make music - Video (19 seconds)

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





One of the water rides - I think this is one where one raft fights another with sprays of water.











There are a few other more thrilling rides in Pirate Shores as well, and a mini golf course is in the area (extra charge).

Continuing onto Castle Hill









He snored!   Video: Snoring Dude (26 seconds)





The Knights Table BBQ is on the left.  It smelled soooooooo good!!!

So good in fact...we walked straight there.  It was time to EAT!





Menu





Salads

























The cake was $3.95

Our choices:




Mine





Joe's





We had to get the corn on the cob, Henry just freaked when he saw that, it's a favorite





Kids Meal!  They allowed us to pick chips instead of fries.

While the food was definitely more expensive than Disney's, it was very good!  We all enjoyed our meals!

We ate outside, and right next door is a GIANT playground called "Hideaways".  Henry was itchin' to get in there, so that is just what we did.  A perfect afternoon rest for Joe and I too!


----------



## Woth2982

brookelizabeth said:


> Thank you!  The holidays here are truly awesome, so I'd recommend to come for Thanksgiving and get in some of the Christmas decor too.  We will be doing our regular "25 Days of Christmas" this year with various events around the city.  I can't wait to start!



25 days of Christmas is such a great idea! Must be so fun to be able to do it in NYC. I went to college in New Haven so I spent lots of time in NYC. Going to see the Rockettes is one of my favorite things to do! I did NYE in times square a couple years ago.....I am one and done on that lol. Lots of standing around and waiting. If I ever do it again I am springing for the $1000 a night hotel room overlooking the square....of course I'll be 80 before I have that kind of disposable income lol.


----------



## Woth2982

brookelizabeth said:


> Thank you!  The holidays here are truly awesome, so I'd recommend to come for Thanksgiving and get in some of the Christmas decor too.  We will be doing our regular "25 Days of Christmas" this year with various events around the city.  I can't wait to start!



25 days of Christmas is such a great idea! Must be so fun to be able to do it in NYC. I went to college in New Haven so I spent lots of time in NYC. Going to see the Rockettes is one of my favorite things to do! I did NYE in times square a couple years ago.....I am one and done on that lol. Lots of standing around and waiting. If I ever do it again I am springing for the $1000 a night hotel room overlooking the square....of course I'll be 80 before I have that kind of disposable income lol.


----------



## glennbo123

Fun Town looked....well, fun!



brookelizabeth said:


> Disco fever!



Hey, his sister works at Epcot, in Spaceship Earth.  Maybe you've seen her:


----------



## eandesmom

Oh that lunch looks really good and it's nowhere near lunch time here yet!  I best eat soon.

Cute rides but UGH on the 45 minute wait.  Nice that playing in the store kept him happy for a  while.  I might feel like I was walking the gauntlet at that age with my boys.

Loving all the themed lego guys, complete with sound, how fun is that.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Fun day!!  I just cannot get over the growth of Legoland!  I don't even recognize the rides (outside of the Buccaneer Battle boats/water fun ride) that you have photos of.  And that ride was the newest ride the year we were there.  I do remember thinking (even at that time) how much more expensive the food was there compared to Disneyland.


----------



## brookelizabeth

glennbo123 said:


> Thanks for the parade pics!  Very cool!



Your welcome!  It was a really fun experience to be right on the parade route!



Woth2982 said:


> 25 days of Christmas is such a great idea! Must be so fun to be able to do it in NYC. I went to college in New Haven so I spent lots of time in NYC. Going to see the Rockettes is one of my favorite things to do! I did NYE in times square a couple years ago.....I am one and done on that lol. Lots of standing around and waiting. If I ever do it again I am springing for the $1000 a night hotel room overlooking the square....of course I'll be 80 before I have that kind of disposable income lol.



We haven't done the Rockettes yet, but I REALLY want to.  I'm sorta saving it for one year when my Mom comes to visit during the holiday - it's been on her Bucket List.   I don't think I'll EVER do the NYE in Times Square.  I don't even like that area on a normal day....



glennbo123 said:


> Fun Town looked....well, fun!
> 
> 
> Hey, his sister works at Epcot, in Spaceship Earth.  Maybe you've seen her:




  Good call!!!!! 



eandesmom said:


> Oh that lunch looks really good and it's nowhere near lunch time here yet!  I best eat soon.
> 
> Cute rides but UGH on the 45 minute wait.  Nice that playing in the store kept him happy for a  while.  I might feel like I was walking the gauntlet at that age with my boys.
> 
> Loving all the themed lego guys, complete with sound, how fun is that.



The food was good!  Expensive for what it was, but good!  I was impressed, and they had some great choices too - not just your typical theme park food.

Ya, that ride was not worth the 45 minutes, but all well.  We did it, Henry enjoyed it - we figured we'd be able to get to everything in a day anyway, so no big rush.  The playing in the line was the BEST.  Just like I love Disney's new interactive queues, this was genius!

There were lots of little displays all over the park made out of Legos.  It was adorable!  Very creative.



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Fun day!!  I just cannot get over the growth of Legoland!  I don't even recognize the rides (outside of the Buccaneer Battle boats/water fun ride) that you have photos of.  And that ride was the newest ride the year we were there.  I do remember thinking (even at that time) how much more expensive the food was there compared to Disneyland.



I hand't even realized it was smaller at one point!  I guess, now that you mention it, the Kid Power Tower and the Sky Coaster both did seem newish versus some of the older rides.  I didn't think of it at the time though.

Yes, the food is even more expensive than Disney's!  I was prepared from that after doing some research, but I think our meal was over $40 even!  But, at least it was good!


----------



## jenseib

fun. We never follow our plan, we get distracted easily


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> fun. We never follow our plan, we get distracted easily



We are sometimes really good about it....but most of the time we aren't!


----------



## brookelizabeth

After our yummy, and expensive meal, we moved over to the "Hideaways" playground.

One word: Awesome!

This playground was soooooo cool!  I would have had a ball playing in there as a child, and even enjoyed it as an adult!





Several levels, slides everywhere










Some themeing










At that point in his life he was still nervous about tube slides - he mastered this one with some encouraging!










Go Henry!






It started to drizzle just slightly while we were playing - but much of it has some sort of covering, so Henry just kept right on going!  After about an hour of playing we peeled him out of there so we could see the rest of the park - we still had quite a bit to cover!










Where we had eaten

Apparently, we made a bathroom break...




Not totally unthemed, but not Disney standards.





I liked this - the changing table with a sink right next to it!










Ha ha - love that they have a Lego guy on the sign!

We were ready for some dessert and when I was researching Legoland I kept hearing about the "Apple Fries" and how amazing they were, so we had to try some!  The stand is very close to the Knight's Table restaurant area.










Apples that are basically breaded with cinnamon and the cool whip topping/dip was also flavored.

Well...they weren't bad, but I was expecting more.  Personally, I wouldn't get them again - they weren't worth the money, I believe they were around $7!  Not terrible, but not great!  We all felt the same about them, and I don't think we even finished them.





Picture while we ate





I really enjoyed all the items they had built out of Legos in the park, so impressive!  











You could get yourself Lego-ized!  We thought about doing that with Henry, but decided against it.

Next up Henry rode the "Royal Joust", which is a kids only ride where he goes around on a Lego horse.











Video: Royal Joust (42 seconds)

Henry really enjoyed it!





More of Castle Hill





This is a roller coaster that goes through a castle.  You can see a video of it here: http://california.legoland.com/explore/rides_and_attractions/castle_hill/the_dragon/

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

We didn't ride - Henry had NO interest at that point!  But, I'm sure the line gets quite long, so you'll want to beeline there if it's a "Must Do"






Castle Hill flows into Land of Adventure...

























Some typical arcade games

We walked right onto the Beetle Bounce and Henry wanted to ride with me, Joe sat this one out.
















Henry loved it!

That was about all we did in this area.  There are a number of other rides, I know a couple were closed - and I think we just skimmed past the others, mostly because Henry was asking about getting his Legos and I knew there were a few other things we for sure wanted to do!   There is one called "Lost Kingdom Adventure" that is a lot like Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin.

We moved into Imagination Zone, where they have a roller coaster called "Lego Technic Coaster" 





Not that Henry would care to ride, but it was closed during our visit.






We hopped in the short line for the Bionicle Blaster






I believe we watched one cycle and then were on.






Video: Bionicle Blaster (23 seconds)

Joe fully intended to film the entire ride, but right after the above clip ends they announced NO filming or photography on the ride.

Why???

Because it's serious!  The cross between the Scrambler and the Teacups was right!  Whoa!

This is the Aquazone Wave Racer





They have a Lego show in this building playing throughout the day.  They were about to start one, but Henry wasn't interested because he had been asking when he'd get to shop for his Legos...and he knew we were close.














Clever!











This area has a few buildings grouped together.  One was the Hero Factory, another for Lego Mindstorms and one called Build & Test.  Henry was most interested in Build & Test, and Joe wanted to see the Lego Mindstorms.  So they went into Build & Test and I took a few pictures...





A pretty good deal at a restaurant in the area!
















Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post















Their creation.





In action.





It won over and over again...Henry was thrilled and Joe was proud. 

Video: The Win! (9 seconds)

Yep, I think Joe was having just as much fun as Henry was in there...

By the time we left Build and Test, Lego Mindstorms had closed!  Joe was disappointed since he's always wanted to play with them.

It was about an hour or two before park closing, so we hurried onto our final destination - Miniland!

First we met this guy!





Miniland is just what it sounds like...mini lands built out of Legos.  I had read much about this area and how impressive it was and it did not disappoint!  I have a LOT of pictures and loooooong video because we were so into it!  There are a few buttons to push to make certain figures dance/move, etc. too.  There are cities and a Star Wars section.

I'll try not to flood you with pictures...





















Vegas




















NYC - I took a million pictures here...I was fascinated by seeing our city in Lego!














The subway.  A train moved between the two stations they had.





Rockefeller





The Guggenheim





The carrousel in Central Park - it moved and played music










Grand Central Station

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





Hot dog stand





Rats on the garbage!





The Freedom Tower and 9/11 Memorial





Central Park





The Bethesda Fountain in Central Park





The Boathouse





Brooklyn and Manhattan bridges - this also gives you a good idea of the scale of these buildings!










Alice in Wonderland Statue in Central Park





Part of the Central Park Zoo and the Delacorte Clock





Polar Bears at the zoo





Zoo





Radio City Music Hall





People on the escalator in Grand Central





The Grand Central bathrooms 

Finally moving on...

DC









The White House





Presidential motorcade!  This moved










So cool




















The Capitol

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





Moving marching band - it also played music

And finally...the Star Wars section.

Have you seen enough yet??! 










Hoth...right? LOL!











The boys continued to explore Star Wars...I was still into the city!





Legowood!  Love the sign!

I had completely missed LA before!  Gotta fix that...!
















Okay, back to Star Wars.















The guys in the back with the saxophones played music.




















This one would smoke when you pushed a button

























Naboo










Endor






Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post










Ewoks





One happy boy!





Yep, I was still obsessed with the cities...

Time was flying and I wanted to re-visit Duplo Village so Henry could play and shop, of course!  One last picture in Miniland with guys that weren't so mini!






If you enjoyed Miniland as much as I did - here is a 10 minute video with some highlights:
Video: Miniland (9 minutes, 57 seconds)

And back into Duplo Village.  You might remember a few water rides in Pirate Village, there are big people dryers in case you get soaked!





Walking through Fun Town again














We stopped to play in the Lego cars again - these don't move, but make for some fun pictures!






Once we were in Duplo Village Henry went straight for








































It's pretty cute!

After we played with a few of the water guns in Duplo Village





And then headed back to the front of the park...a few shots along the way of things we didn't do.  This was all in Dino Island - we skipped it completely.





Giant sandpit!  Thankfully Henry didn't see it...we would have been here all day. 










Lego Safari

And the Sea Life Aquarium - which is an additional charge to your ticket






And we were soon back to the front of the park.  We told Henry there was one last thing we had to do before we were done...and that was....

BUY LEGOS!

His reaction?






I love it!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

Well, it was park closing and The Big Shop was a MADHOUSE as expected!















Decisions, decisions.

Choice finally made, we stood in the very long line and eventually made our purchase.

Then we said good-bye to Legoland.





There is a gift shop that sells snacks and drinks just before you leave too, I dipped in for a cup of coffee





The shop had quite a few healthier things to purchase - all natural bars and such.  A good stop for healthy snacks!

Info:









Map recycle bin.  Disney should do this!!!





Ticket prices.  AKA - find a coupon.

They were in the process of building a Hilton on property.  It of course had a Lego model!





Looks beautiful!  I just looked it up, and it looks like it's done.  Would be a great spot to stay for a night and do a 2-day pass.

Back in the car we surprised Henry with a few things that I snuck into my arms in the Lego shop.





He loves these!










His selection.  Joe sat in the backseat with him on the drive home and put together some of this - but none of the small pieces.  Between that and the few Lego Mini's we purchased he was pretty satisfied and not asking every 8 seconds when we'd be back.





I got a magnet - had to!





Another surprise

The drive home went well.  We again thought about a few places to stop for dinner, but found ourselves back at Disneyland before we made a decision.  So, we ate at Mimi's Cafe!  Mimi's is very close to Disneyland and gets great reviews.  I would recommend it.





Inside Mimi's.  There are a few rooms with different themes, but it's overall just a nice, cozy restaurant.  This family pictured here took no fewer than 900 pictures during dinner.  One of the guys had a nice camera and documented their entire dinner play-by-play style. And you thought* I *was bad! 

Food!
I ordered a salad, which came with a muffin.  Completely the opposite of a salad, but I didn't argue!  Yum!









Cobb - no blue cheese.





Joe's - likely orange chicken





Henry's corn dog nuggets (I've raised him well!)

The food was good - not outstanding, but definitely good and reasonable.  






Mimi's is located right next to the Howard Johnson, which is a great offsite hotel with a very cool pirate themed water park.

As we drove back to the Paradise Pier we took a few pictures of the area and hotels.





Do NOT eat at Captain Kidd's!





Another good offsite choice with themed Disney rooms.

Back in our room we rested and relaxed and then Joe wondered if we'd be able to see the World of Color from the top floor...or even the roof.  So we went exploring.

We were not allowed on the roof (bummer!), but we found a big window in a hallway on the top floor of the Paradise Pier and enjoyed World of Color again from a totally different perspective!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post






We must have looked suspicious because before long a security guard was there asking what we were doing!   We got to chatting with him, super nice guy, and he watched the show with us for a bit!















Pirates!





It's amazing how high the water goes!





So pretty.











After the show we went back to our room and called it a night.  It had been a very fun day.  The next day was our last full day in California.  We did NOT want to leave, but we planned to make the most of the last day, hopping between the parks and seeing things we hadn't yet!


----------



## KristiMc

Miniland is so cool.  I think I could spend hours looking in that area.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Legoland looks like it would go over big with my DH and DS!  I guess we will have no choice but to go someday.  I wonder if the one in FL is similar.


----------



## blessedby3

Lots of great pictures!  That Mini Land is amazing!  Are those little legos glued down?  It looks like if a wind came through that all the little people "walking" around would fall over.
Love the World of Color pictures too!  I so really want to experience that in my lifetime


----------



## onelilspark

I love the bathroom sign 

Geoff was looking over my shoulder when I was on the Star Wars pictures.  He said, "did someone recreate Hoth in their backyard?!"  No. Not quite.

And I can confirm that the Fairfield is a good choice!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Great pics!  I can confirm that the Hojos is a great place to stay!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Wow, Lego Land looks like a lot of fun!  All those displays are amazing.

Fairfield Inn, that sounds familiar...I think that might be where we stayed the two times we went.  It was so easy to get to the parks (but really, there are a ton of "offsite" places that are so close to DLR).

Cool pictures of World of Color.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Awesome day!!  You finally got around to the areas I remember.   The red-orange dragon ride!!!!  My DH and DD did that ride.  DS was too short by an inch  and they stick to their guns on height restrictions as well as Disney.  I was, of course, sitting in a wheelchair with my ankle in a boot doing nothing.   That dragon ride has different level of torture (oh, I mean speed).  DH did the gentle cycle with DD but I know he wanted to go all out.  I was watching some other adults and they really got whipped around pretty good.

Mimi's was great for breakfast.  We headed there when we stayed at the HoJos in 2008.  We have a Mimi's not far from our house.  Love the Cobb Salad!  It is my go-to each time I go there.

And I can totally attest to the Howard Johnson's being a great place to stay for those who don't want to spend the $$$ to stay on property.  It's a short walk and we had a wonderful, clean room.  They were redoing the pool area the year we were there (for the splash/water park) so we only could use the quiet pool, but even that was really nice.

You guys had quite the long day at Legoland.  Henry did really well hanging in there all day waiting to shop!! It helps to have the places the kids can build and play to break up the day a bit.


----------



## MEK

Holy Mega Updates.  I have decided not to even try to read until I can see pictures.  In fact, I wasn't even going to look until I could see pictures because its such a tease.  Can't wait!


----------



## brookelizabeth

KristiMc said:


> Miniland is so cool.  I think I could spend hours looking in that area.



Me too!  I was completely fascinated.



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Legoland looks like it would go over big with my DH and DS!  I guess we will have no choice but to go someday.  I wonder if the one in FL is similar.



I do believe it is - I haven't done a ton of research on the FL one, but from what I have glanced at, it is.  There are often coupons for that one too!



blessedby3 said:


> Lots of great pictures!  That Mini Land is amazing!  Are those little legos glued down?  It looks like if a wind came through that all the little people "walking" around would fall over.
> Love the World of Color pictures too!  I so really want to experience that in my lifetime



Yes, I believe they are glued down, perhaps even nailed down somehow?  It's amazing how much detail and work goes into it all!

World of Color is FANTASTIC.  I would love to see some sort of version of it at WDW too (there have been rumors, but we'll see!).



onelilspark said:


> I love the bathroom sign
> 
> Geoff was looking over my shoulder when I was on the Star Wars pictures.  He said, "did someone recreate Hoth in their backyard?!"  No. Not quite.
> 
> And I can confirm that the Fairfield is a good choice!



I know, isn't that hilarious?!  I thought it was so cute.

 That's so funny about Geoff!!!!!  Was he ready to buy a ticket to visit that person's backyard???!  

I think we will try the Fairfield next time, if we don't get a great deal on a Disney hotel/have DVC points.  I love the location!



tiggrbaby said:


> Great pics!  I can confirm that the Hojos is a great place to stay!



I want to stay there too! LOL  I need many trips to Disneyland...!   When Henry is a bit older and into the water parks, we will have to try it!



wdwgirl03 said:


> Wow, Lego Land looks like a lot of fun!  All those displays are amazing.
> 
> Fairfield Inn, that sounds familiar...I think that might be where we stayed the two times we went.  It was so easy to get to the parks (but really, there are a ton of "offsite" places that are so close to DLR).
> 
> Cool pictures of World of Color.



The Fairfield is basically right across the street from Disneyland, so I wouldn't doubt it!  It's one of the closest.  Are you guys planning a return trip anytime?



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Awesome day!!  You finally got around to the areas I remember.   The red-orange dragon ride!!!!  My DH and DD did that ride.  DS was too short by an inch  and they stick to their guns on height restrictions as well as Disney.  I was, of course, sitting in a wheelchair with my ankle in a boot doing nothing.   That dragon ride has different level of torture (oh, I mean speed).  DH did the gentle cycle with DD but I know he wanted to go all out.  I was watching some other adults and they really got whipped around pretty good.
> 
> Mimi's was great for breakfast.  We headed there when we stayed at the HoJos in 2008.  We have a Mimi's not far from our house.  Love the Cobb Salad!  It is my go-to each time I go there.
> 
> And I can totally attest to the Howard Johnson's being a great place to stay for those who don't want to spend the $$$ to stay on property.  It's a short walk and we had a wonderful, clean room.  They were redoing the pool area the year we were there (for the splash/water park) so we only could use the quiet pool, but even that was really nice.
> 
> You guys had quite the long day at Legoland.  Henry did really well hanging in there all day waiting to shop!! It helps to have the places the kids can build and play to break up the day a bit.



I didn't know that about the Dragon ride!  How fun!!  If/when we go back, I'll have to try it. 

Another vote for the HOJO!  Glad to hear it!!  I'd like to try a few of the offsite resorts someday.

Henry did do really well with everything - he was begging ALL DAY LONG, but overall was good!  He forgot about the shopping for bits and pieces and I was grateful for the play zones that helped him feed his need. 



MEK said:


> Holy Mega Updates.  I have decided not to even try to read until I can see pictures.  In fact, I wasn't even going to look until I could see pictures because its such a tease.  Can't wait!



Lots of pictures in this one!  Come back soon!


----------



## Woth2982

Mini land looks so cool! Definitely the most impressive thing about Lego Land! Although not sure seeing Miniland is worth the price of admission lol. I will just wait til I have a little someone to bring with me. Legoland kinda reminds me of one of the smaller amusement parks we have up in NH.


----------



## MEK

I just saw every picture and I am completely caught up!  WOW!  Legoland is seriously cool.  I had NO idea.  I just am blown away by the amount of work that went into that park.  And miniland is just amazing.  Thank you for all the wonderful pictures.

Isn't there a Legoland in Florida?

The ticket price does seem a little steep as does the price of food.  But what an enjoyable day, especially for a little boy who LOVES legos.  Where was Henry when I finally gave away all my kids lego sets?  I admire people who have the patience to put them together.

Watching World of Color from the hotel window - smart.


----------



## mickeystoontown

LegoLand looks so cool!  I enjoyed looking at each and every one of your pictures especially the ones of MiniLand.  Oh and the one of Henry in the police car was so cute.  He looked like he was racing off to find the bad guy.


----------



## eandesmom

WOW!!!

Mini-land is SO incredibly cool, I had no idea.  I'd have spent hours there.

Great update and what a fun idea to watch WOC from up on high!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Woth2982 said:


> Mini land looks so cool! Definitely the most impressive thing about Lego Land! Although not sure seeing Miniland is worth the price of admission lol. I will just wait til I have a little someone to bring with me. Legoland kinda reminds me of one of the smaller amusement parks we have up in NH.



Ya, I don't think Legoland is worth the price of admission for just adults.  With a child - definitely worth it.... especially with a coupon.  

I do agree that parts of it seem like a smaller amusement park you could find somewhere - it's like that, but plussed a bit with the decor and a few bigger rides.



MEK said:


> I just saw every picture and I am completely caught up!  WOW!  Legoland is seriously cool.  I had NO idea.  I just am blown away by the amount of work that went into that park.  And miniland is just amazing.  Thank you for all the wonderful pictures.
> 
> Isn't there a Legoland in Florida?
> 
> The ticket price does seem a little steep as does the price of food.  But what an enjoyable day, especially for a little boy who LOVES legos.  Where was Henry when I finally gave away all my kids lego sets?  I admire people who have the patience to put them together.
> 
> Watching World of Color from the hotel window - smart.



Your welcome!  Legoland was pretty fun!  The giant builds all over the park were definitely impressive.

Yes! There is a Legoland in Florida now.  I hope to visit within the next couple years while Henry is still young enough to enjoy it and a Lego freak!

I actually enjoy putting the sets together, but I don't like to just build random stuff - which Joe and Henry do.  We just got Henry a HUGE one for Christmas, it will take DAYS to do!  I kinda look forward to it...



mickeystoontown said:


> LegoLand looks so cool!  I enjoyed looking at each and every one of your pictures especially the ones of MiniLand.  Oh and the one of Henry in the police car was so cute.  He looked like he was racing off to find the bad guy.



He WAS racing off to find the bad guy.  



eandesmom said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Mini-land is SO incredibly cool, I had no idea.  I'd have spent hours there.
> 
> Great update and what a fun idea to watch WOC from up on high!



I could have spent hours there as well!  It was pretty awesome, the detail was impressive!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Well, it was our last day in Disneyland.

Our trip was coming to an end.  

But, no tears yet!!  We had a full day in front of us, and today's agenda was to park hop and cover all the things we hadn't yet that was on our "Must Do" list - mainly things that were either unique to Disneyland, or very different.

We were up bright and early again, but this time to pack up our bags and move resorts!  We would be spending our last night at the Grand Californian in a Studio Villa.  We tried to get more nights using our DVC; however, it just wasn't happening.  There aren't many villas at the Grand Californian to begin with and due to the last minute nature of our trip, the villas were pretty much full.  I'm glad we got in the last night though, just to experience it.

We packed up and checked-in at the GCV, and learned we had to move our car.  However, several of the CMs didn't exactly know where to park.  Which was odd.  Finally we got a solid word from Bell Services on where to go.  So...back to the Paradise Pier parking ramp, and we literally had to move it about 12 feet, into a regular lot (versus a ramp).  The valet is directly under the hotel, but the self-parking lot is across the street, actually closer to the Paradise Pier!  When we got to the lot we had some issues getting INTO the lot because the bar wouldn't raise...so we sat there and waited, not knowing what to do...then it suddenly worked.   Who knows!  We were in!

Finally parked, we made our way to the Disneyland gates!






Walking down Main Street USA









Looking back at the train station





I wanted to get back here later in the day!















It still was odd to not see a HUGE castle at this view...










So pretty!!!











We walked to the right of the Castle, past Tomorrowland and the Matterhorn (under construction)





We went right back to Fantasyland to cover a few things we had missed!

First up:










This ride is both indoors and outdoors.  Henry was NOT too thrilled with going on this first - remember, he was scared of most every dark ride this trip.  But, he braved it.









































It was a cute ride!  We ALL enjoyed it, even Henry - he got over the darkness once we were inside.

Next up...




it's a small world!!!!

Since we were there in January it still had the holiday overlay.  I was really looking forward to seeing this!

I have to get busy with work...so hold tight and we'll soon enter into a little holiday world!


----------



## that's nice

Just stopping in... 



brookelizabeth said:


> It still was odd to not see a HUGE castle at this view...



Where is the castle? I can't see it! 



Weird that the CMs didn't know where you should park. Is it because not a lot of people have cars while staying there? 

The Alice ride looks really cool!


----------



## ladylyons

It's amazing all that can be done with Lego's.  My DH is passing on his Castle Lego set on to our DS this year for Christmas.  It's actually a set my DH was given when we was 6 years old so it's going to be fun to pass it on.  Still working on DH to get us to Legoland this year.  I'd really love to go again and so would the kids!!

Yeah for being back in Disneyland!!  We love the It's a Small World Holiday!!  It's always a must ride almost every day of every trip for my DD.  It's her favorite ride to the Matterhorn.  Which sadly she can no longer ride due to them increasing the height requirement.    Poor girl still doesn't get why she's not going to get to ride it in 24 short days!!


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

brookelizabeth said:


> [COLOR="DarkGreen"C]
> We walked right onto the Beetle Bounce and Henry wanted to ride with me, Joe sat this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



I love this picture... just look at your expression and that of the kiddos (including Henry) -they are all mellow... but you aren't so much...  That's the way I feel on Splash Mountain...   (even though I do it...)


It's funny when I'm looking through your LL photos... objectively It really is quite a good park... especially for Lego Lovers... if you didn't have Disney to compare it to... It would probably even be a great park...It does look like Henry had an awesome time...  (David loved it 3 years ago)

But all of the Disney Lovers out there... (myself included) are spoiled...  and Disney raises the park really high...

I'm hoping that you took pictures in the CGVilla... (Did you try for ressies at the 7 month mark? )   I may have missed it earlier but did you hear that the Disneyland Hotel is adding DVCs too?  (they must have a higher demand than they're able to meet with the current GC ...

I really think that Disneyland is awesome in its own right... so similar to the Magic Kingdom but different too...


----------



## Millie12591

It's funny to see Main St. in DL vs. WDW, I guess it's been too long sine I've been to DL to remember it looking that way. When I think of Main St. now, I think of WDW's Main St. 

I love seeing all the pictures of DL, it's been over 10 years since I've been back there and I wish I could find a way to get there again. When you price it out it's almost as expensive as going to WDW!  So then I find myself planning a trip to WDW instead!  I'll have to take a look at it again some time soon to see what I think. 

One thing I see in the pictures of DL is all the stands with big lights for some sort of show they must put on at night. I don't like seeing those, I know the park is much smaller so less places to put those sorts of things, but still. Takes away from the magic IMO, it may just be the pictures and when you are there you just don't notice it as much.


----------



## disneyjes

Hello! I just finished your marriage trip report (couldn't comment there!) and I am about to start this one! Absolutely loved reading that report! And thanks to you I am craving a chocolate croissant LOL!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MEK

So, I have my new computer at work today and I am able to access photobucket and see the pictures.  But I can't see yours.  Do you use photobucket or someone else?  Just curious.  Maybe I just didn't wait long enough for them to load, but evening seeing partial pictures here today is awesome.  Really curious about your "must do's"


----------



## MEK

Never mind - figured out that it was smug mug!  Oh well, I'll check back later when I'm home!


----------



## Poolrat

Miniland looks AWESOME.  

GCV is wonderful isn't it????   
I really am enjoying reliving DL.


----------



## eandesmom

Ooh I forgot about the Alice ride!  I'm jonesing for Disneyland at the moment big time!  Interesting about the parking situation.


----------



## brookelizabeth

that's nice said:


> Just stopping in...
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the castle? I can't see it!
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that the CMs didn't know where you should park. Is it because not a lot of people have cars while staying there?
> 
> The Alice ride looks really cool!



I know!  It's so strange not being able to really see the castle, isn't it??

I have NO clue why the CMs didn't know where to go...it was a tad irritating.  And strange.



ladylyons said:


> It's amazing all that can be done with Lego's.  My DH is passing on his Castle Lego set on to our DS this year for Christmas.  It's actually a set my DH was given when we was 6 years old so it's going to be fun to pass it on.  Still working on DH to get us to Legoland this year.  I'd really love to go again and so would the kids!!
> 
> Yeah for being back in Disneyland!!  We love the It's a Small World Holiday!!  It's always a must ride almost every day of every trip for my DD.  It's her favorite ride to the Matterhorn.  Which sadly she can no longer ride due to them increasing the height requirement.    Poor girl still doesn't get why she's not going to get to ride it in 24 short days!!



That is fantastic about the castle Lego set!  I'm sure your son will be THRILLED!  I hope you can get to Legoland!  I think it's worth a trip.... especially with a coupon. 

Small World Holiday was AWESOME.  As you will soon read, we loved it!  I need to get back to Disneyland so I can ride the Matterhorn, that was on my list and I was bummed it was closed!



PracPerfPatricia said:


> I love this picture... just look at your expression and that of the kiddos (including Henry) -they are all mellow... but you aren't so much...  That's the way I feel on Splash Mountain...   (even though I do it...)
> 
> 
> It's funny when I'm looking through your LL photos... objectively It really is quite a good park... especially for Lego Lovers... if you didn't have Disney to compare it to... It would probably even be a great park...It does look like Henry had an awesome time...  (David loved it 3 years ago)
> 
> But all of the Disney Lovers out there... (myself included) are spoiled...  and Disney raises the park really high...
> 
> I'm hoping that you took pictures in the CGVilla... (Did you try for ressies at the 7 month mark? )   I may have missed it earlier but did you hear that the Disneyland Hotel is adding DVCs too?  (they must have a higher demand than they're able to meet with the current GC ...
> 
> I really think that Disneyland is awesome in its own right... so similar to the Magic Kingdom but different too...



I know, it just figures Henry chooses me - the one who isn't so fond of heights to do that ride!  Of course I was being a wee bit dramatic. 

And you are exactly right, Legoland is a great park - but when you compare it to Disney, it lacks.  It just needs some sprucing up and more immersion...and Mickey shaped food. 

I had not heard the Disneyland Hotel was adding villas!  Where?!  Or, do you just mean they are renting out their hotel rooms for points?  That I had heard about - and I would stay there in a minute with my points!



Millie12591 said:


> It's funny to see Main St. in DL vs. WDW, I guess it's been too long sine I've been to DL to remember it looking that way. When I think of Main St. now, I think of WDW's Main St.
> 
> I love seeing all the pictures of DL, it's been over 10 years since I've been back there and I wish I could find a way to get there again. When you price it out it's almost as expensive as going to WDW!  So then I find myself planning a trip to WDW instead!  I'll have to take a look at it again some time soon to see what I think.
> 
> One thing I see in the pictures of DL is all the stands with big lights for some sort of show they must put on at night. I don't like seeing those, I know the park is much smaller so less places to put those sorts of things, but still. Takes away from the magic IMO, it may just be the pictures and when you are there you just don't notice it as much.



I think a lot of people are the same way - they start thinking Disneyland, but seeing the price, they could easily go back to WDW with four parks...and it wins.  Disneyland rarely has discounts too.

I don't even know what stands you are referring to.  I need to go back and look at my pictures!



disneyjes said:


> Hello! I just finished your marriage trip report (couldn't comment there!) and I am about to start this one! Absolutely loved reading that report! And thanks to you I am craving a chocolate croissant LOL!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



::

A chocolate croissant sounds amazing right about now!  



MEK said:


> So, I have my new computer at work today and I am able to access photobucket and see the pictures.  But I can't see yours.  Do you use photobucket or someone else?  Just curious.  Maybe I just didn't wait long enough for them to load, but evening seeing partial pictures here today is awesome.  Really curious about your "must do's"





MEK said:


> Never mind - figured out that it was smug mug!  Oh well, I'll check back later when I'm home!



Yep!  Smugmug.  Sorry about that!  I had so many crazy issues with Photobucket I gave up on it years ago and have been a Smugmug fan.  We use it for everything now, it's our online backup storage.



Poolrat said:


> Miniland looks AWESOME.
> 
> GCV is wonderful isn't it????
> I really am enjoying reliving DL.



Yes it was!  I NEED to go back to Disneyland.  The pull for WDW is strong, but the pull for DL and DCL is now stronger.  I reallyyyyyy hope I can get back there this year!



eandesmom said:


> Ooh I forgot about the Alice ride!  I'm jonesing for Disneyland at the moment big time!  Interesting about the parking situation.



Me too!!!!  Every time I start writing here again, I ache to be there!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

When I left off we were going in this direction





Camille - oh! _those_ poles.  I remember thinking that area felt weird.  Just sorta odd...bland.  But it works well for the crowds for Magic, Memories and You.  But ya, kinda meh.















It loads outside, like many Disneyland rides.










We were a little obsessed with the outside of the building...











Here we go!









We liked the geometric bushes















We were instantly in awe.  Instead of the usual song it was Christmas music!































And as you may know, the Disneyland version of it's a small world has Disney characters built-in































Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post


































































Do you think we liked it?!   Yep.  We did.  Obviously by the 9,000 pictures!

In the dump shop...


























Next on our list was






Which is located right next to small world.











Toon Town in Disneyland is AWESOME!!!!  Wow!  It's so cute, and there are so many things to look at!










Goofy's house






Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

Taking a closer look at Goofy's house



















I like his hat on top.










Henry enjoyed playing in Goofy's car





Not such a good driver...











After marveling at the outside of Toon Town, trying to soak in the details, we finally adventured inside Goofy's home




















I have no idea what Joe is doing! 










Goofy's yard











Now to the Toon Town gas station
















Bathroom break!










My view while I waited for the boys










Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





The town fountain

Time for Minnie's house!














You lined up to meet her...





Then went past her into her home!















Powdering my nose






























In Minnie's yard

As you can see, some things were very similar to Minnie's house that used to be in WDW, but a few differences too!

Next up...





Henry was not interested in waiting in the short little line for Mickey, but I told him we had to, but we didn't have to do a picture.  He sulked a bit, but then when we got to the front...










He was quite happy to see Mickey!

It worked similar to Minnie's - we got to explore Mickey's house after meeting him.















Very unlike WDW's pervious version - you could touch things in here!






















Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post















Nap time!





Bummer of a washing machine Mickey!










Going into Mickey's yard





And into his barn















This building went on FOREVER!!!!!  We kept walking and walking, not really knowing where we were going - when we got to the end we realized this was sometimes the QUEUE to meet Mickey.   Oy! I hope it's never that long!




















There is even a screening room in this Movie Barn





The set where Mickey sometimes meets






Out the door and into Mickey's garage





I had no idea Mickey recycled his gloves.  What an earth conscious mouse!

Back into Toon Town





Time to visit our favorite chipmunks!



















Acorn butter.  Hmmm...





A tiny little stairway.  I guess it is meant for chipmunks, not humans...

And yep.  That's it.  Chip and Dale's was a bit disappointing compared to the others.

However, right next to Chip & Dales is this:






And I heard the words I never thought I would from my little man...

"I want to ride that."

What?!  The boy who is scared of Alice in Wonderland (well...that can be a bit creepy...), okay, the boy who is scared of Peter Pan??  He wants to ride a roller coaster??

Oh boy.

How would this pan out?


----------



## jenseib

Holy updates Batman!!!!

Who am I to judge when someone gets obsessive with picture taking ...especially on one thing.  


I loved all the legoland updates. miniland is soooo clool. I recently read a TR about someone who visited it in England I think...somewhere in Europe, and the miniland was very similar. JUST AMAZING!

Toon town lookes really fun. I sure hope I make it there someday.....someday...yeah not sure when that ever will be.  My husband talks about it every year and then it never happens.


----------



## ladylyons

What a fun update!!  Love seeing the pictures from IASW!!  Considering if I remember your trip dates right we were there about 10 days before you were!!

We love to explore ToonTown also but imagine wall to wall people instead of all the open spaces!!    In answer to your question about Mickey's house yes the line can and does get that long!!!!  I know from experience!  Plus he actually has 3 different sets for sure that he does meets on and we think there's an actual 4th one but we've never been in it with all the times we've gone and gotten pictures with Mickey.

So glad you got to experience DL with out all the crowds for your 1st trip!  I can only imagine the people who go for Christmas expecting it to be deserted and having DL reach capacity on them.  Can't wait to see what Henry thinks of Gadget's Go Coaster!  That's a favorite in our house by both my 5 year old DS and 4 year old DD!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Holiday IASW is so pretty!  I think Toontown is a great place for the younger set.


----------



## wdwgirl03

The holiday IASW is really cool.  Both of the times I went to Disneyland was right after Christmas so I haven't even seen the regular version.  I knew they added the Disney characters but didn't know they had Nemo and Dory.  Ahhh I love it!  So cute.

I know I've brought up this story about a billion times on the DIS but whenever I see stuff about DL's small world I think about the time we got stuck on it for a good half hour and had to be evacuated.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Toontown looks awesome!  I wish there was still something like that at WDW!


----------



## Tiggerrn2

I love Toontown in DL.  That area where you were in Mickey's barn is where we were taken at the end of the tour we did for my DD birthday in 2009. It was the Discover the Magic Tour.  The kids moved from land to land solving a riddle or finding a treasure and getting a puzzle piece.  At the end, they put the pieces together and have a map. You follow the map and it leads you to the Main Mouse.  It was a cute/fun tour for the kids (even the big ones).
Awesome update/photos!!


----------



## eandesmom

someday I will see the DL Small World during the holidays!  So pretty and I love that they played holiday music, how fun is that!

Toontown is adorable, no other words for it.


----------



## MEK

So now I am two updates behind without pictures.  Boo!  I just haven't been home that much at night this week.  I hope to get all caught up this weekend.

So, when do you think would be a good time of the year to visit DL.  I definitely want to plan at 2014 fall trip.  I was thinking maybe early November to get some Christmas in the mix.  

Looking forward to coming back and catching up properly.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I think that I like the Disneyland version of It's A Small World attraction better than WDW's because it has some of the Disney characters in it.  

Toontown is sooooooo cute!  I loved looking at each and every one of your pictures.  It looked like you were stepping into a giant comic book.


----------



## blessedby3

This update was beyond awesome!!  Thanks for all those pictures
I cant believe how much Christmas is inside Small World.  When I have heard that it was decorated for Christmas...I was thinking small scale.  Thats a TON of Christmas decorations in there!  Love it
That Toon Town looks amazing  I love how Goofy's yard is a playground and that you can play and touch everything!  I so want to go to DL, but who knows if I will ever see it  Im sure that Alexa will be grown if we ever make it there....I would love to see her enjoying all that fun at the age she is now
Thanks again for all those pictures


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> Holy updates Batman!!!!
> 
> Who am I to judge when someone gets obsessive with picture taking ...especially on one thing.
> 
> 
> I loved all the legoland updates. miniland is soooo clool. I recently read a TR about someone who visited it in England I think...somewhere in Europe, and the miniland was very similar. JUST AMAZING!
> 
> Toon town lookes really fun. I sure hope I make it there someday.....someday...yeah not sure when that ever will be.  My husband talks about it every year and then it never happens.



 I get a little obsessed...you know how it is.  How many Topsiders signs do I have too???  Though, I refrained on taking one this past cruise. 

I think they have a Legoland in Germany and the UK, if I remember correctly.  It really is VERY cool, Mini Land is amazing.

You NEED to go Jen!  Perhaps we will both get there this year for school. 



ladylyons said:


> What a fun update!!  Love seeing the pictures from IASW!!  Considering if I remember your trip dates right we were there about 10 days before you were!!
> 
> We love to explore ToonTown also but imagine wall to wall people instead of all the open spaces!!    In answer to your question about Mickey's house yes the line can and does get that long!!!!  I know from experience!  Plus he actually has 3 different sets for sure that he does meets on and we think there's an actual 4th one but we've never been in it with all the times we've gone and gotten pictures with Mickey.
> 
> So glad you got to experience DL with out all the crowds for your 1st trip!  I can only imagine the people who go for Christmas expecting it to be deserted and having DL reach capacity on them.  Can't wait to see what Henry thinks of Gadget's Go Coaster!  That's a favorite in our house by both my 5 year old DS and 4 year old DD!!



We were there in early January - does that line up with your dates?

Oh my word - I CANNOT imagine waiting that long - no way, no how!   That queue was foreverrrrrr.  We were totally confused on where we were for a while even!

Oh ya, during Christmas the Disney Parks are all crazy.  We haven't done Christmas (yet), but have done New Year's!  Shoulder-to-shoulder, single-file through Epcot. 

As for how Henry did...you'll soon see...!



tiggrbaby said:


> Holiday IASW is so pretty!  I think Toontown is a great place for the younger set.



Isn't it beautiful?  We were in awe!  (we loved it so much, we rode it again later!)

Toontown was incredible.  So immersive, we spent a lot of time back there, way more than I ever expected.



wdwgirl03 said:


> The holiday IASW is really cool.  Both of the times I went to Disneyland was right after Christmas so I haven't even seen the regular version.  I knew they added the Disney characters but didn't know they had Nemo and Dory.  Ahhh I love it!  So cute.
> 
> I know I've brought up this story about a billion times on the DIS but whenever I see stuff about DL's small world I think about the time we got stuck on it for a good half hour and had to be evacuated.



The addition of the Disney character is adorable!  They also have Ariel, but my picture of her didn't turn out.

 Oh you poor thing to get stuck on small world.  UGH!!!!!  I like the ride, but well....uh...



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Toontown looks awesome!  I wish there was still something like that at WDW!



Me too - it really is a very, very cool land!  So immersive and detailed.  It really feels like you are somewhere else.



Tiggerrn2 said:


> I love Toontown in DL.  That area where you were in Mickey's barn is where we were taken at the end of the tour we did for my DD birthday in 2009. It was the Discover the Magic Tour.  The kids moved from land to land solving a riddle or finding a treasure and getting a puzzle piece.  At the end, they put the pieces together and have a map. You follow the map and it leads you to the Main Mouse.  It was a cute/fun tour for the kids (even the big ones).
> Awesome update/photos!!



What a cute tour!  It sorta reminds me of WDW's Family Magic Tour.  



eandesmom said:


> someday I will see the DL Small World during the holidays!  So pretty and I love that they played holiday music, how fun is that!
> 
> Toontown is adorable, no other words for it.



It's beautiful!  I'm so glad I saw it.  Have you seen the pictures of the Cars Land Christmas decorations?  They are adorable.



MEK said:


> So now I am two updates behind without pictures.  Boo!  I just haven't been home that much at night this week.  I hope to get all caught up this weekend.
> 
> So, when do you think would be a good time of the year to visit DL.  I definitely want to plan at 2014 fall trip.  I was thinking maybe early November to get some Christmas in the mix.
> 
> Looking forward to coming back and catching up properly.



I just plan to post some Christmas pictures - probably not an update until next week, so you won't fall too much more behind!   I know how crazy busy life can get.  I have to take this time I have now and run with it and get this TR done...it's only been a year! 

The best times to visit are when the kids are in school in California!!  It gets VERY busy when they are out.  It runs about the same as WDW for good times to visit.  The week after Thanksgiving, early December, January and right after school starts are the best.  I hope to get back when it's a bit warmer next time.



mickeystoontown said:


> I think that I like the Disneyland version of It's A Small World attraction better than WDW's because it has some of the Disney characters in it.
> 
> Toontown is sooooooo cute!  I loved looking at each and every one of your pictures.  It looked like you were stepping into a giant comic book.



Yes, we liked it better too - not just because of the holiday overlay, but because of the overall feel and the extra characters.  They are really cute!  It's a great addition.

That's exactly it!  Toon Town was so immersive!  Very detailed and a lot of fun - we stayed back there for quite a while exploring too.



blessedby3 said:


> This update was beyond awesome!!  Thanks for all those pictures
> I cant believe how much Christmas is inside Small World.  When I have heard that it was decorated for Christmas...I was thinking small scale.  Thats a TON of Christmas decorations in there!  Love it
> That Toon Town looks amazing  I love how Goofy's yard is a playground and that you can play and touch everything!  I so want to go to DL, but who knows if I will ever see it  Im sure that Alexa will be grown if we ever make it there....I would love to see her enjoying all that fun at the age she is now
> Thanks again for all those pictures



Your welcome!  A BIG one, but I just wanted to share as much as I could!  I took so many pictures that morning. 

Oh no small scale there, Santa threw up on the place!   Top to bottom, it's CHRISTMAS!  It's done really beautifully though - we loved it.

You need to get there!  It really doesn't cost much, if any, more than WDW when it all comes down to it.  The hotels across the street are VERY reasonable (Howard Johnson, Fairfield and more).  There are lots of off-site places to eat very close by too, so that saves on the budget some.

Toon Town was so great - we had a blast!  You can touch/play with everything.  We probably could have spent half the day playing.  We have a bit more to go there too - the whole other side of the land!


----------



## brookelizabeth

If you've been following my reports for a few years you already know how much we LOVE Christmas here in NYC.  It's truly magical.  We went to Rockefeller and the Holiday Train Show last weekend and I thought I'd share a few pics.





On 6th Ave, near Rockefeller





I love these giant bulbs.  When Henry saw them he remembered them from last year. 





Still on 6th Ave, across the street from Radio City Music Hall






Radio City is really beautiful as well, but we didn't get a good shot of it this year.





The tree!

Now we walked to the other side of the plaza - the entrance on 5th Ave across from Saks.










This is to be our Christmas card...if we ever get them printed.   Last year we met Dawn and her family here and it was insane - so crowded you could hardly move.  This year we had a slight drizzle which kept a lot of people away.






I'll have to get the train show pictures up later - they are still uploading!


----------



## ladylyons

brookelizabeth said:


> We were there in early January - does that line up with your dates?
> 
> Oh my word - I CANNOT imagine waiting that long - no way, no how!   That queue was foreverrrrrr.  We were totally confused on where we were for a while even!
> 
> Oh ya, during Christmas the Disney Parks are all crazy.  We haven't done Christmas (yet), but have done New Year's!  Shoulder-to-shoulder, single-file through Epcot.
> 
> As for how Henry did...you'll soon see...!



We were there from Dec 23 - Dec 28 if I remember correctly.  Right in the middle of the busiest time of year!!  But we expect the crowds and still have a great time!!

Hey Look:  CROWDS!  This was taken from the Mark Twain.  To give you an idea of what your looking at Pirates is behind me and Haunted Mansion is to the right just out of the picture.






Mickey!!  We had just gotten a new camera and didn't have the settings figured out right during this picture but it was just way to cute!!






Hey wait a minute I thought we were there at Christmas where are the crowds?






Oh there they are!!!!  This is at park opening on Christmas Day if I remember correctly.  We're looking away from the Castle down Main Street towards the Train Station.  We were stopped right at the end of Main Street where the buildings end.






Sorry didn't meant to hijack but I don't seem to have one of Mickey's que with the crowds.  But imagine lots of excitied little kids running everywhere and touching everything and lots of grumpy parent's cuz the line isn't moving fast enough for them.  Then by the time you get to the end of it there's lots of crying tired kids who are just tired of waiting!!!

We tried doing Christmas and New Year's together one year and by the time New Year's came I was done with the crowds.  We also had a 3 month old and 22 month old at the time and it was really, really cold and foggy.  You couldn't even see the Castle!!

Can't wait to see Henry's reaction!!  Love your NY Pictures!!  Really got to get there one year!!


----------



## MEK

Caught up.  Yeah!  Your pictures are wonderful.  

Refresh my memory - when did you actually visit?  Was it December of last year?  I definitely don't want to go when its too cold, but I just love all the Christmas decorations.  IASW decorated for Christmas is just so adorable.  I love it.  

I also absolutely adore Toon Town.  Wow - it looks absolutely amazing and you look quite comfortable hanging out on Minnie's couch!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Oh, your NYC pics are lovely!  I am going in on the 26th, which should be crazy!  I am taking DH, DS, and his GF in to see the decorations and get something to eat.  Since I just found out their schedules a week ago, I was too late for ressies in his favorite places, so we'll have to wing it!


----------



## jenseib

Gorgeous pics of NYC!
I just got my cards today and was on a mad addressing session this afternoon.  I am almost done. Well the main ones are done.


----------



## Caretames1

I'm sorta glad I was so far behind here. Kadence and I just spent some fun time this morning looking through all of your pictures and WOW we are amazed!

Lego Land is just so cool! All the rides and shops, but the mini land is the best. Of course my child's favorite part was seeing the Lego man in the bathroom!

I would love to roam through the little cities. Can you imagine the time it took to build all of those?

Overall, I think a day and dollar well spent!

How fun to see how different the rides are from WDW while still being the same ride! The Christmas deocr is a nice touch.

I miss toontown at WDW, but DL's is so much better looking! I do hope someday we can do DL.


New York is so beautiful at Christmas and I always look forward to seeing your pictures. My favorite is the picture of the ornaments. They must be  huge!


----------



## annmarieda

Forgive me, I am a bit behind....

I think it is interesting the kids of rides that are at Legoland.  Even though you don't have to actually pedal or pull the cable, I bet little boys love the interactive side to those two rides.

The snoring guard was kinda funny!  I love that Henry tried to wake him. 

The BBQ food looks quite yummy.  

The playground looks fun.  Isn't it funny how kids are just as happy in a playground as they are on rides?

The apple fries look soo good.  But no?   

The dragon rollercoaster looks fun.  Sorry you didn't ride it. 





This is just too cute and funny! 

OMG!  The miniland is so impressive.  My dd is looking along with me and we are ooing and awing and THEN we saw the people in the pics to add perspective.  AMAZING!

Sad that I missed Mimis when were were at DLR.  We just never made it there even though it was on my "plan"   Luckily, I knew not to eat at Captain Kids (past experience along with reviews) it is a shame it is so close....

What a neat view of WoC!  

Love the pics from your last day!  I agree it is odd not seeing a huge castle as you walk up main street.

The Alice ride is one of my favorite dark rides.  






I am so jealous!  When we went it was shoulder to shoulder people through there!!!  

And IASM is sooo much better in DLR (IMNSHO) I was doing something (I can't quite remember) and missed when dh and the kids went on it in July.  I want to go back to DLR just to see the Christmas overlay!!!

I love toontown!

And thanks for sharing your christmas pics!  They are amazing!!!


----------



## brookelizabeth

ladylyons said:


> We were there from Dec 23 - Dec 28 if I remember correctly.  Right in the middle of the busiest time of year!!  But we expect the crowds and still have a great time!!
> 
> Hey Look:  CROWDS!  This was taken from the Mark Twain.  To give you an idea of what your looking at Pirates is behind me and Haunted Mansion is to the right just out of the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey!!  We had just gotten a new camera and didn't have the settings figured out right during this picture but it was just way to cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wait a minute I thought we were there at Christmas where are the crowds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there they are!!!!  This is at park opening on Christmas Day if I remember correctly.  We're looking away from the Castle down Main Street towards the Train Station.  We were stopped right at the end of Main Street where the buildings end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry didn't meant to hijack but I don't seem to have one of Mickey's que with the crowds.  But imagine lots of excitied little kids running everywhere and touching everything and lots of grumpy parent's cuz the line isn't moving fast enough for them.  Then by the time you get to the end of it there's lots of crying tired kids who are just tired of waiting!!!
> 
> We tried doing Christmas and New Year's together one year and by the time New Year's came I was done with the crowds.  We also had a 3 month old and 22 month old at the time and it was really, really cold and foggy.  You couldn't even see the Castle!!
> 
> Can't wait to see Henry's reaction!!  Love your NY Pictures!!  Really got to get there one year!!



Love your pictures!!!  We've done WDW at New Year's and it's a madhouse too - but so fun and a unique experience.  I hope to go back during that time again.  I cannot imagine that queue though...ugh.  Though, Soarin' at Epcot's wait on NYE was 5 hours long. 



MEK said:


> Caught up.  Yeah!  Your pictures are wonderful.
> 
> Refresh my memory - when did you actually visit?  Was it December of last year?  I definitely don't want to go when its too cold, but I just love all the Christmas decorations.  IASW decorated for Christmas is just so adorable.  I love it.
> 
> I also absolutely adore Toon Town.  Wow - it looks absolutely amazing and you look quite comfortable hanging out on Minnie's couch!



We went in January, so Haunted Mansion was down (taking down the overlay), but the icicle lights were still on the castle the first day (but we didn't see them lit), and Small World was still done, but that was it.  If I were you, I'd pick the week after Thanksgiving when it's calm, but Christmas is in full swing.  It was a bit chilly in January and January has a TON of refurbs each year.  But it's cheap. 

Minnie's couch was quite comfy. 



tiggrbaby said:


> Oh, your NYC pics are lovely!  I am going in on the 26th, which should be crazy!  I am taking DH, DS, and his GF in to see the decorations and get something to eat.  Since I just found out their schedules a week ago, I was too late for ressies in his favorite places, so we'll have to wing it!



You'll be just fine I'm sure!  It will be crazy, always is during the holidays, but worth it.   Have you tried the good stand-by of Carmines?



jenseib said:


> Gorgeous pics of NYC!
> I just got my cards today and was on a mad addressing session this afternoon.  I am almost done. Well the main ones are done.



I should really get that done today...at least order them! 



Caretames1 said:


> I'm sorta glad I was so far behind here. Kadence and I just spent some fun time this morning looking through all of your pictures and WOW we are amazed!
> 
> Lego Land is just so cool! All the rides and shops, but the mini land is the best. Of course my child's favorite part was seeing the Lego man in the bathroom!
> 
> I would love to roam through the little cities. Can you imagine the time it took to build all of those?
> 
> Overall, I think a day and dollar well spent!
> 
> How fun to see how different the rides are from WDW while still being the same ride! The Christmas deocr is a nice touch.
> 
> I miss toontown at WDW, but DL's is so much better looking! I do hope someday we can do DL.
> 
> 
> New York is so beautiful at Christmas and I always look forward to seeing your pictures. My favorite is the picture of the ornaments. They must be  huge!



I'm glad my TR provided for a fun morning!   It's always fun to "travel" through someone else's pictures, isn't it?

Yes, those ornaments on 6th Ave are enormous!  They are a favorite of mine too - so simple and pretty.



annmarieda said:


> Forgive me, I am a bit behind....
> 
> I think it is interesting the kids of rides that are at Legoland.  Even though you don't have to actually pedal or pull the cable, I bet little boys love the interactive side to those two rides.
> 
> The snoring guard was kinda funny!  I love that Henry tried to wake him.
> 
> The BBQ food looks quite yummy.
> 
> The playground looks fun.  Isn't it funny how kids are just as happy in a playground as they are on rides?
> 
> The apple fries look soo good.  But no?
> 
> The dragon rollercoaster looks fun.  Sorry you didn't ride it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just too cute and funny!
> 
> OMG!  The miniland is so impressive.  My dd is looking along with me and we are ooing and awing and THEN we saw the people in the pics to add perspective.  AMAZING!
> 
> Sad that I missed Mimis when were were at DLR.  We just never made it there even though it was on my "plan"   Luckily, I knew not to eat at Captain Kids (past experience along with reviews) it is a shame it is so close....
> 
> What a neat view of WoC!
> 
> Love the pics from your last day!  I agree it is odd not seeing a huge castle as you walk up main street.
> 
> The Alice ride is one of my favorite dark rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous!  When we went it was shoulder to shoulder people through there!!!
> 
> And IASM is sooo much better in DLR (IMNSHO) I was doing something (I can't quite remember) and missed when dh and the kids went on it in July.  I want to go back to DLR just to see the Christmas overlay!!!
> 
> I love toontown!
> 
> And thanks for sharing your christmas pics!  They are amazing!!!



I agree with you!  Small World at DLR is better than WDW's - not only because of the Disney characters, but just something about it is more.  We felt that way about quite a few rides!

Isn't Mini Land awesome?  I was obsessed with it!  So unique and cool.


----------



## brookelizabeth

This is going to be a busy week.  I have about 15 minutes until Henry comes barreling through the door (1/2 day today), then just a few days to pack, finish wrapping presents and a million other things - we are headed to Minnesota later this week!!  I hope to get a real update done too, but meanwhile, here are some pictures from the Holiday Train Show at the NY Botanical Gardens.

They re-create various buildings from NYC out of plant parts: sticks, wood, bark, seeds, pinecones and fruit.  Between all the buildings are train tracks with about a dozen different toy trains running.  It's pretty amazing!





Macy's - this was in the queue line just to get in the building





Upclose





With the train conductor

The first room is part of the queue - it's a little tropical paradise, which felt great because the day was a bit rainy and yucky!  There are no trains here, but some really great buildings.





Ellis Island










The old TWA terminal (and planes) at JFK.  Jet Blue now occupies part of this famous structure.





Almost time to go in!










Some of the buildings we recognized, but many we didn't.  There were signs in front of them all, saying what they were and where they were.















Hell Gate Bridge - this one is really close to our house





Coney Island





The NY Public Library (the big famous building) is the structure in the back, the arch is from Washington Square Park.





A bit blurry, but they even recreated the lions in front of the library!





The old Penn Station (it was sadly destroyed)





If you've been to NYC, you might think this is the Post Office across from Madison Square Garden, but it's not - it's the old Penn Station, same architect.  Very similar buildings!





I love the detail on the roof of this one.
















There was a small exhibit on the side that showed how the artists created these buildings - and had a few non-NYC buildings as well.





First step





Second step and some materials





Viola!  Easy, right???





Okay-that one is from NYC...

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





Coffee pot gas station (I cannot recall where it was from), and the cool train that was going around these buildings.





I was excited to see this one!  It's a replica of that hotel shaped like an elephant, which they also have a replica of in Boardwalk Inn lobby at WDW!





This is Nebraska, I've seen it!  I think it might be "Dunn Bros" now though if I remember correctly





Another train going around



































Pretty flowers....after all we were at the Botanical Gardens!





Henry in front of the skyline





Famous buildings of the skyline - Empire State, Chrysler, Rockefeller, NYSE...





Radio City





I love this - Rockefeller even has the angles and Christmas tree up!










Empire State





Thomas!  In January they change out all the trains to be Thomas and friends.





The building we were in at the moment.  Kinda cool!





Harlem - the Apollo





The old Yankee Stadium - the lights worked and it played music










Natural History Museum





Guggenheim





City Hall

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post










Brooklyn Bridge



































Amazing detail




































Back outside we walked a bit to an area they had set up for kids called Gingerbread Adventures















So pretty.





A little maze for the kids





Kid-size gingerbread house





There were a few of these cool guys around

Inside one of the buildings they had set up stations to learn about the spices that go into gingerbread.  The first thing they got was a booklet they could design with glue and seeds.















Grinding spices

We then went to various stations where they would learn about a spice and glue some into the booklet.

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





At the end there were a few gingerbread creations by various bakeries










Planting wheat

It was a cute area, and maybe he learned something...

Back outside we went to the gift shop before we had to get on the train - just enough time for me to buy an ornament!





Pretty.





Inside the gift shop - yummy gingerbread cookies





Candy canes, my favorite





Ornaments - you might not be able to see if very well, but we got a little snow globe one with a train in it.





I thought these were cute.

Then it was back on the train and home.  We really enjoyed the Train Show and I'm glad we went!  I don't think we will go every year, but, it was something new and different!


----------



## KristiMc

That train show is amazing.  Have a great trip!


----------



## tiggrbaby

What a gorgeous display!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Love trains + Love gardens + Love NY at Christmas = Lots and lots of love...

I've always thought New York looks extra pretty at Christmastime... if it weren't for the incredible crowds it would be absolutely perfect...

(have to check out the window displays... anything extra good this year?)

I really do love DL too... I'm nostalgic for it reading your TR... it's really an awesome park in its own right... and I love that there are differences between the two... because then you have reasons to visit both...

(I know you do Disney Travel... and I've always wondered why Disney doesn't sell DLR as part of a So Cal. vacation ... either La or San Diego anchored by a 3-4 night stay at DLR... and then a 3-4 night stay at either one of those cities... It makes a perfect family vacation...  Unless maybe they do more on the West Coast and I just don't see it as much on the East Coast... but SD has Legoland and the SD zoo or the SD zoo wild park, and the beaches... or there's LA and the things there are to do there... I've just been curious about that... )

Oh so the deal at the Disneyland Hotel isn't a DVC but being able to use your points for rooms there?  Well that would still be great...


----------



## thegreggersmom

Hi Brook!  I haven't posted in eons but it's the week before Christmas and work is just not happening for me. Love the report!  Henry looks so young!


----------



## brookelizabeth

KristiMc said:


> That train show is amazing.  Have a great trip!



It really is, the time it must take to put that together!  Thank you!!



tiggrbaby said:


> What a gorgeous display!  Thanks for sharing!



It was - very pretty and unique.



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Love trains + Love gardens + Love NY at Christmas = Lots and lots of love...
> 
> I've always thought New York looks extra pretty at Christmastime... if it weren't for the incredible crowds it would be absolutely perfect...
> 
> (have to check out the window displays... anything extra good this year?)
> 
> I really do love DL too... I'm nostalgic for it reading your TR... it's really an awesome park in its own right... and I love that there are differences between the two... because then you have reasons to visit both...
> 
> (I know you do Disney Travel... and I've always wondered why Disney doesn't sell DLR as part of a So Cal. vacation ... either La or San Diego anchored by a 3-4 night stay at DLR... and then a 3-4 night stay at either one of those cities... It makes a perfect family vacation...  Unless maybe they do more on the West Coast and I just don't see it as much on the East Coast... but SD has Legoland and the SD zoo or the SD zoo wild park, and the beaches... or there's LA and the things there are to do there... I've just been curious about that... )
> 
> Oh so the deal at the Disneyland Hotel isn't a DVC but being able to use your points for rooms there?  Well that would still be great...



I agree, NY at Christmas is amazing.  We love it here always, but at Christmas it's just awesome.  We actually haven't looked at the window displays this year!   I've wanted to, but time has slipped away.

Disneyland is amazing.  We truly loved being there.  It is so familiar, yet so different.  I definitely think it's worth a visit and different enough from WDW to be a different vacation.

As for the Southern California package - they do!  You can purchase various CA attractions with your Disneyland tickets, or even a Southern California CityPass right through Disney.  The CityPass gives you SeaWorld, Universal and Disneyland, and you can add-on the zoo.  The different attractions you can add on to your Disney package are Universal, SeaWorld, Knotts Berry Farm, Legoland, Medieval Times, San Diego Zoo, the Aquarium of the Pacific, Catalina Island Tour, LA/Hollywood Experience, Cirque du Soleil IRIS, the OC Beach Bus Tour, the OC Experience, the San Diego City Tour plus Tijuana and Madame Tussaud's & Shopping.  So quite a few different choices!  We just opted to do our Legoland outside of a package due to having a coupon, and 2 of our 3 tickets were discounted (through Disney, because I took the class), so we couldn't change them at all.

Yes, the last I heard is they were going to open up the DLH so we can use our points there since the GCV was in such demand.  I haven't looked too much into it, but should...I'm FULLY planning on getting back to Disneyland this year.  



thegreggersmom said:


> Hi Brook!  I haven't posted in eons but it's the week before Christmas and work is just not happening for me. Love the report!  Henry looks so young!



Hello you!  I was just about to work on something with your name on it after I updated. 

I know - doesn't he?!  Such a little baby face!  It's amazing what a year does.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I left off with Henry wanting to ride this






for those who aren't familiar with Disneyland, that is Gadget's Go Coaster.  A kiddy coaster, but still a COASTER.

I did a double-take at Henry when he asked, but I didn't question it, I grabbed his hand and marched right into line.  However, I was FULLY expecting him to freak out and change his mind before we reached the load platform.

The line was very short, we watched maybe one or two cycles










Taken from the queue





The queue, by the way, was adorable.  Gadget is from Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers (Ch-ch-chip and Dale Rescue Rangers!  Ch-ch-chip and Dale, when there's danger...), so the queue was full of things that little chipmunks would use to build things - like this bridge has a comb as a railing.  Cute.





We are almost in the load house...will he bail?  Where is the chicken exit?

Joe and I were exchanging "looks" the entire time.  In complete surprise.  But we kept moving forward, never questioning.





We are next in line!






And...

He...

GOT ON!

Such a brave little boy!





He looks scared!





View from the hill





Woo-hoo!!!





He looks REALLY scared!

The ride is about 30 seconds long and packs less of a punch than WDW's Barnstormer.






So...what did he think?

"I WANT TO GO AGAIN!"

And we did!





This time he's excited (and riding with Daddy)





Let's go!






He came off jumping and skipping!  Success!!!  

He wanted to go again, but the line had grown quite a bit between the two rides, so we opted to go explore the other half of Toontown instead.





Donald's boat

While walking around we ran into





No handler, just hanging out in Toontown. 





He grabbed Henry's hand and they started walking around together for a bit.  It was awesome, Henry told him about how he drove his car. 

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post

After that fun encounter we made our way to the other side




I just love the look and detail!





Henry spies the firetruck






This part of Toontown had a few interactive elements, like the door bell here you could push.  I cannot recall what it did though...it wasn't just your typical bell.










Inside the post office










Hmmm...what's this?





Push down the lever and the sound of fireworks go off in the factory and the window smokes!










Ring this bell and it sounds like glass is shattering





Pull on the Power House doors and it all lights up (a little freaky for the kid!)

We turned around and who did we see?  Again, no handler, just hanging out?
















The morning was ticking by and while we were having a lot of fun in Toontown there was a very important thing I wanted to get done yet, and I wanted to do it in the morning.

Where were we off to next???


----------



## glennbo123

I'm finally caught up!    I had to go back a few updates.  Legoland looks so cool.  (They could've left out the guy in the Grand Central Station bathroom though.  )  I really liked the Washington D.C. layout.  I wouldn't have minded more Star Wars pictures though.    James was in a robotics club last year and they used those Lego Mindstorm's for the robots.  We thought about getting him one for Christmas last year, but they're so expensive that it would've been his only gift so decided not to.

I enjoyed the Disneyland updates too, and the miniature buildings at the model train thing you went to looked amazing.

Congrats to Henry on conquering his first coaster!


----------



## annmarieda

Toon town is such a neat area in DL.  I think it really appeals to he young ones (that and bugs world in DCA). Gadgets go coaster is a good starter coaster.  Yay! For Henry for conquering it!   And the interactive parts.... OMG, they are so fun!  The only thing I dislike is the characters wandering without handlers.  I think it lends itself to a bit of chaos when people want to meet them.  In your case though, it is in fact very neat that Henry got such one on one time!  You don't see much of that with handlers around.


----------



## lsulindy

brookelizabeth said:


> These little circus cages are small.  You will be cramped!  And this picture makes me laugh.  Who made that teen boy ride this?!



I'm making my way though your trip report.  We're headed to DL for the first time with our 3 kiddos in February.  But, I had to jump in and say your "teen on a train" pic has me cracking up!    As to who made him do it, my money's on the blonde with the smirk!


----------



## ladylyons

brookelizabeth said:


> Love your pictures!!!  We've done WDW at New Year's and it's a madhouse too - but so fun and a unique experience.  I hope to go back during that time again.  I cannot imagine that queue though...ugh.  Though, Soarin' at Epcot's wait on NYE was 5 hours long.



Yeah the waits can get a little insane.  We've only done New Years Eve once and we ended up leaving around 10 pm cuz it was just way too cold for a 3 month old and a 22 month old!!!

Love the Train Show!!  I could see my family doing something like that and enjoying it too!!!

YEAH!!!!  Glad Henry loved Gadget's Go Coaster!!!!  It's always great when something turns out to be a success!!!  The only time's I've seen no handlers witht he characters is when the crowds are huge!!  But once the crowds hit expect someone to be with them at all times!!

Oh and DH just agreed to go to Legoland on our next trip!!!!  We're getting a deal where we bascially pay for one day this year and get one day free next year!!!!  So excitied and Jeremy is going to be in heaven!!!!  What little boy wouldn't be when he's immersed in everything Lego!!!


----------



## MEK

I read your update before I left for work this morning and I was all smiles seeing Henry do his first coaster.

Way to go Henry!  You the Man!


----------



## KristiMc

Yay for Henry!  I'm glad he loved the coaster.


----------



## jenseib

Yay for Henry.  I am so glad he loved the rollar coaster. it would be right up Claire's alley too. She loves barnstormer, but still isn't too sure on the bigger ones.


----------



## Poolrat

Wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas


----------



## jenseib

*Merry Christmas Brook!




*​


----------



## ladylyons

I hope you and your family had a very Mery Christmas!!!  We leave in just 2 short days for our New Year's trip to Disneyland!!!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Henry is so brave and big!  What a great kiddo.  I love that he tried it and had so much fun.  His scared face is too precious.


----------



## Caretames1

What an awesome train show! I want to go to New York too!

Henry did look scared on the coaster! He must have loved it to go again. I'm so impressed with Toon Town in DL!


----------



## DisMomAmy

It took me all afternoon, but I'm caught up!  I'm really enjoying your Disneyland pictures.  I can't wait to get out there one day.  LegoLand looks fun too...  we are really on the fence about going there (FL).  Zach is 9 & Alex is 12.  Zach LOVES Legos but I think Alex would be very bored.  

I love the different NY holiday pictures too!!


----------



## podsnel

Hi Brook!   I am not on here much lately, but today, in my frenzy of summer vacation planning (yes- for August- I'm sure you understand ) I thought, I need to read a DL TR! So AWESOME and so HAPPY it's yours!!!    Loving it all- only on your first full day- and have to run, but in case ten million of your fans have not told you yet- you are AMAZING with Henry, and don't worry- sooner than you can imagine, he'll be draggin YOU on rides YOU are afraid of!!!


----------



## podsnel

Yay for the brave boy!  He really is soooo stinkin cute! It was great seeing how excited he was about Legoland, too- and you're right, my older boys would not enjoy it!  I think we're planning to do Knotts and the beach instead- they're also going to see an Angels game one night (while i run around DL by myself, geeking out on all the stuff they wouldn't do. 

Thanks for keeping me company on this snowy day!


----------



## mickeystoontown

_HAPPY NEW YEAR!_



​


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Have a Happy New Year!!!  Hope you did something exciting to ring in the New Year!  I bet it is great fun there in New York this time of year!


----------



## BelleTinkMom

brookelizabeth said:


> Well, I don't think I've done a life update since summer...and so much happened since then, but the biggest one as of late is Hurricane Sandy.  Many of you I am friends with on Facebook so you know how we fared, but in case you haven't heard, we were/are 100% FINE!  I live in Queens, and fairly close to the water, but far enough away that we weren't affected.  We didn't even lose power.  Joe's office was very badly damaged and he won't be able to go back into the office until next month, but he's able to work from home-so nothing lost there.
> 
> Unfortunately that is not the case for over a million people on the east coast.
> 
> Hurricane Sandy hit us HARD.  There are still people without power.  Thousands lost their homes and everything they owned.  Many people thought they were going to die...and many did.
> 
> It has been a hit on New York City (and surrounding areas), but New Yorkers know how to work together.  Within a day there were sites set up with donations pouring in.  People were taken care of, homes were already being cleaned and repaired.  There is a long way to go, but we are making awesome strides.
> 
> I've been fortunate enough to be a part of this in a small way.  I was reading on Facebook about the damage, sobbing and thanking God over and over for how very BLESSED I am, and saw a note that there was a donation site just down the street from me.  I had NO excuse not to get out there and help.  I posted that I would be spending $100 of my own money to buy supplies and if anyone wanted to donate, they could.
> 
> Long story short, with that one message over $3,000 was raised!  I cannot tell you how much that means to me.  To be the "feet" of this little project, blessing others in their time of need.  It's been a life lesson for me, humbling and amazing.
> 
> I still have a chunk of change and am using it to help families I have met, and using it to help some various projects - like a Kids Center for the Rockaways (Queens - where the 111 homes burned to the ground), a project called "Astoria Cooks for the Rockaways" where people from my neighborhood (and Henry's school has gotten involved in this!) are cooking for those in need - the volunteers working, the people living there who still don't really have a home or heat.  Anyone.  Last week over 1200 people were given a HOT, healthy, home cooked meal because of this little effort.  Amazing.
> 
> On Tuesday I will be going to the Rockaways to serve with Astoria Cooks.  I am very excited about this opportunity!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who has prayed for New York, donated time, items or finances, either through me or another source.  You are MOST APPRECIATED!  Every time I talk about it, or even think about it all, I end up crying.  It's devastating, and yet something amazing and beautiful has come from it.  My words don't even come close to my gratitude. Thank you.



I am soo trying to get caught up on the DIS.  I'm so glad that y'all fared well for Sandy.  I know first hand how hard those times are/were.  I am here on the Gulf Coast around New Orleans, we had Hurricane Katrina a few years back.  I will continue to keep all those affected by Sandy in my prayers.


----------



## ClaireW

Haven't posted in a while but enjoyed reading the last few updates. Really liked seeing the holiday Small World.
Hope your New Year has got off to a good start


----------



## brookelizabeth

Christmas did me in!  I'm behind again! 

But, just a quick update - my ticker has been refreshed, we are officially NOT going in February.  But we ARE going in March--and for 11 days!  

Our plans include:
-2 days spent with my Mom
-the Chip & Dale Campfire at Fort Wilderness
-Blizzard Beach
-the AMC Dine-In Theater
-dinner at Be Our Guest
-and more!  Possibly even an offsite adventure 

I've been attempting to catch up here - hopefully this coming week.

I hope all is well for you in the New Year!


----------



## mickeystoontown

brookelizabeth said:


> Christmas did me in!  I'm behind again!
> 
> But, just a quick update - my ticker has been refreshed, we are officially NOT going in February.  But we ARE going in March--and for 11 days!
> 
> Our plans include:
> -2 days spent with my Mom
> -the Chip & Dale Campfire at Fort Wilderness
> -Blizzard Beach
> -the AMC Dine-In Theater
> -dinner at Be Our Guest
> -and more!  Possibly even an offsite adventure
> 
> I've been attempting to catch up here - hopefully this coming week.
> 
> I hope all is well for you in the New Year!



Good to "see" you!  Yay for still going to Disney even if it means switching it from February to May.  The plans look great!


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Hi Brook!

I have been a small poster, but mainly lurker, or many of your trip reports. When I found out last week I was going to Disneyland in 2 weeks I immediately went to the trip reports section to find out as must as I could about DL.  I was very excited to read your report to help me get ready for my trip.  Thanks for all the details and explanations. 

I am a little worried as I have no idea what we are getting ourselves into as I have not been to DL in over 20 years.  Reading your report and looking at your pictures really helped a lot.

Have a great Disney year and enjoy your upcoming trip!


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Henry's face is soooo serious on Gadget's Go Coaster.... he looks scared and like he's deciding something... so cute... I guess he decided that he liked it!  That's a great little first coaster... if I remember it is very short but it has a nice little zip to it...

Toontown in DL seemed more elaborate and thought out in DL than it ever did in WDW (although I did think it was cute in WDW but I like what's there now better), it really does feel like it's own land in DL.. and the Roger Rabbit ride is really kinda cute...... I think they used to have a Jolly Trolley there... there are still tracks... Do you know if they decided not to use that anymore?

Hurray for your March trip... & 11 days to boot...


----------



## micandminforever

I look forward to reading about your new adventure at and around Disney.


----------



## Kristin5

I have just spent my entire day at work reading your TR! So much of it resonated with me (we took our only DS to DL in Sept/Oct 2011 when he was 4 - he turned 5 on our last day there - and he was scared of a lot of the same rides as your DS). 

I intend to show him the pics of your brave DS on the go-coaster, as we are going back later this year and would really like him to go on it! (We made the mistake of taking him on Space Mountain on our first day in DL and he HATED it, so much so that before every ride after that he would ask "Is this a roller coaster?"!)

Looks like you had an absolute ball - well done for recording it all in your TR. I love all the food shots too!

Oh, I yearn to go back there - it's going to be a loooooong 7 months for us!


----------



## wdwgirl03

What are your dates for your March trip?  It looks like we are going to just miss each other.  My dad and I head down on April 1.

Ohhh, an offsite adventure?!  I'm intrigued!


----------



## Markie Mouse

Caught up and well.... WOW!  awesome trip.  Inspired me to finally finish mine from leap year.  Great pics BTW, I assume its a DSLR by the D.O.F. in some of your pics.  Mind if I ask what camera exactly?


----------



## Poolrat

Caught up 


YAY for A March- Back in May for Me!!!


----------



## disneyfan61

Ok I am finally caught up!!

LOVE the Legoland pics & MiniLand-WOW.

Poor Henry looked so scared on the coaster. I thought you were going to say that he did not go back on. He did look much braver when he went on the second time.

Love all your NY Christmas pics.

Ok ready for more now...


----------



## Misskitty3

I just got caught up!  Yay!!

First of all, your little Henry is absolutely adorable!!  What a cutie!

Secondly, those botanical garden photos are AMAZING!!  How long have they been doing that?  

Thirdly, what kind of camera are you using?  Your pictures are fabulous!  Especially the one of you and Henry on Gadgets go coaster.  I am impressed your DH was able to get such a great shot! That thing goes so fast and has so many twists and turns!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Has it been THREE months?!  Honestly?  Time has FLOWN for me, I swear I did an update here about a month ago.  I'm sorry.  I LOVE writing these TRs, but time just completely escapes me!  I have two weeks until our next trip, so I am determined to finish this so I can start on a new one. 



glennbo123 said:


> I'm finally caught up!    I had to go back a few updates.  Legoland looks so cool.  (They could've left out the guy in the Grand Central Station bathroom though.  )  I really liked the Washington D.C. layout.  I wouldn't have minded more Star Wars pictures though.    James was in a robotics club last year and they used those Lego Mindstorm's for the robots.  We thought about getting him one for Christmas last year, but they're so expensive that it would've been his only gift so decided not to.
> 
> I enjoyed the Disneyland updates too, and the miniature buildings at the model train thing you went to looked amazing.
> 
> Congrats to Henry on conquering his first coaster!



Oh my...I'm going to have to find a robotics club for Henry when he's a bit older - for Joe!   Joe talks endlessly about the Mindstorms and how he can't wait for Henry to be old enough for them. LOL!



annmarieda said:


> Toon town is such a neat area in DL.  I think it really appeals to he young ones (that and bugs world in DCA). Gadgets go coaster is a good starter coaster.  Yay! For Henry for conquering it!   And the interactive parts.... OMG, they are so fun!  The only thing I dislike is the characters wandering without handlers.  I think it lends itself to a bit of chaos when people want to meet them.  In your case though, it is in fact very neat that Henry got such one on one time!  You don't see much of that with handlers around.



Yes! We have a blast in both Toontown and Bugs Land!  More of that is coming up soon. 

I really enjoyed there being no handlers - but it was January and the parks were fairly empty.  I'm guessing even when it's a tad busier it can be chaotic like you said.  One time a family totally budged in front of EVERYONE, that was a tad annoying!  If it happened regularly, I wouldn't have been too happy!



lsulindy said:


> I'm making my way though your trip report.  We're headed to DL for the first time with our 3 kiddos in February.  But, I had to jump in and say your "teen on a train" pic has me cracking up!    As to who made him do it, my money's on the blonde with the smirk!



Well, since I'm 3 months behind on my own TR ...how was your trip?  I hope you all had a great time!  And yes, I bet you are right that it was the blonde with the smirk! 



ladylyons said:


> Yeah the waits can get a little insane.  We've only done New Years Eve once and we ended up leaving around 10 pm cuz it was just way too cold for a 3 month old and a 22 month old!!!
> 
> Love the Train Show!!  I could see my family doing something like that and enjoying it too!!!
> 
> YEAH!!!!  Glad Henry loved Gadget's Go Coaster!!!!  It's always great when something turns out to be a success!!!  The only time's I've seen no handlers witht he characters is when the crowds are huge!!  But once the crowds hit expect someone to be with them at all times!!
> 
> Oh and DH just agreed to go to Legoland on our next trip!!!!  We're getting a deal where we bascially pay for one day this year and get one day free next year!!!!  So excitied and Jeremy is going to be in heaven!!!!  What little boy wouldn't be when he's immersed in everything Lego!!!



That is FANTASTIC about Legoland!  You will all love it!  We are entertaining getting to the Florida LL sometime later this year.  We just have to see if it will all work out like I have the plans going in my head. 



MEK said:


> I read your update before I left for work this morning and I was all smiles seeing Henry do his first coaster.
> 
> Way to go Henry!  You the Man!



I was SO proud of him!  Since then he's conquered the Barnstormer as well.  I'm hoping we get a few rides in on that baby later this month!



KristiMc said:


> Yay for Henry!  I'm glad he loved the coaster.



He did!  He still talks about it too! 



jenseib said:


> Yay for Henry.  I am so glad he loved the rollar coaster. it would be right up Claire's alley too. She loves barnstormer, but still isn't too sure on the bigger ones.



Henry conquered Barnstormer in October and loved it too.  I'm hoping he still likes it in a couple weeks!  He isn't so keen on the big ones yet either, hopefully soon!  I'm also hoping he'll do Test Track.



Poolrat said:


> Wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas





jenseib said:


> *Merry Christmas Brook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​





ladylyons said:


> I hope you and your family had a very Mery Christmas!!!  We leave in just 2 short days for our New Year's trip to Disneyland!!!  Happy New Year!!



 Thanks everyone...and Happy Easter!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Lovemy3babes said:


> Henry is so brave and big!  What a great kiddo.  I love that he tried it and had so much fun.  His scared face is too precious.



I was so proud of him that he tried it.  I always try to encourage him to TRY things, just once.  He's a bit of a timid kid, so sometimes that is more difficult!



Caretames1 said:


> What an awesome train show! I want to go to New York too!
> 
> Henry did look scared on the coaster! He must have loved it to go again. I'm so impressed with Toon Town in DL!



He LOVED it!  He still talks about it!  Toontown is incredible, so many fun little details!



DisMomAmy said:


> It took me all afternoon, but I'm caught up!  I'm really enjoying your Disneyland pictures.  I can't wait to get out there one day.  LegoLand looks fun too...  we are really on the fence about going there (FL).  Zach is 9 & Alex is 12.  Zach LOVES Legos but I think Alex would be very bored.
> 
> I love the different NY holiday pictures too!!



I am thinking Alex might be a touch bored as well.  The rides, as you can see, are very kid-focused.  There are a few coasters (tamer ones), and a couple water rides that I'm sure he would enjoy - but overall, he might get bored quickly.  Does he still like to build?  There are the "imagination" areas and doing some of the big-boy Legos, like the Mindstorms, might interest him more.  Perhaps you can each take a child and attack different areas of the park?  Regardless, look for coupons if/when you go! 



podsnel said:


> Hi Brook!   I am not on here much lately, but today, in my frenzy of summer vacation planning (yes- for August- I'm sure you understand ) I thought, I need to read a DL TR! So AWESOME and so HAPPY it's yours!!!    Loving it all- only on your first full day- and have to run, but in case ten million of your fans have not told you yet- you are AMAZING with Henry, and don't worry- sooner than you can imagine, he'll be draggin YOU on rides YOU are afraid of!!!





podsnel said:


> Yay for the brave boy!  He really is soooo stinkin cute! It was great seeing how excited he was about Legoland, too- and you're right, my older boys would not enjoy it!  I think we're planning to do Knotts and the beach instead- they're also going to see an Angels game one night (while i run around DL by myself, geeking out on all the stuff they wouldn't do.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me company on this snowy day!



Welcome Ellen!  As you can tell, I don't get on here much anymore either.   It was good chatting with you via Facebook the other day too, I hope we are able to meet up in a couple weeks. 

You will LOVE Disneyland!  So many amazing details.  It's just fantastic.  Love, love, LOVE it.  I wish I could say we were definitely getting back there this year, but I don't think it's going to happen.  Good move on avoiding Legoland with your boys - Knotts is more their speed.  How FUN that you get a night solo too!! 

Thank you for the sweet words about Henry! 



mickeystoontown said:


> _HAPPY NEW YEAR!_
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Tiggerrn2 said:


> Have a Happy New Year!!!  Hope you did something exciting to ring in the New Year!  I bet it is great fun there in New York this time of year!



Thank you!!!  A tad late...LOL!



BelleTinkMom said:


> I am soo trying to get caught up on the DIS.  I'm so glad that y'all fared well for Sandy.  I know first hand how hard those times are/were.  I am here on the Gulf Coast around New Orleans, we had Hurricane Katrina a few years back.  I will continue to keep all those affected by Sandy in my prayers.



Oh gosh, yes, you know how it is first hand!  There are still people recovering here, I just cannot even imagine losing EVERYTHING. Makes me stop and count my blessings.



ClaireW said:


> Haven't posted in a while but enjoyed reading the last few updates. Really liked seeing the holiday Small World.
> Hope your New Year has got off to a good start



Thank you!!!  The Holiday Small World is adorable!  They do such a great job on it.


----------



## brookelizabeth

mickeystoontown said:


> Good to "see" you!  Yay for still going to Disney even if it means switching it from February to May.  The plans look great!



The switch to March has been SO good in so many ways.  Our week in February was reallyyyyyyy cold in Orlando too.  I'm so excited!



Disneybuckeye said:


> Hi Brook!
> 
> I have been a small poster, but mainly lurker, or many of your trip reports. When I found out last week I was going to Disneyland in 2 weeks I immediately went to the trip reports section to find out as must as I could about DL.  I was very excited to read your report to help me get ready for my trip.  Thanks for all the details and explanations.
> 
> I am a little worried as I have no idea what we are getting ourselves into as I have not been to DL in over 20 years.  Reading your report and looking at your pictures really helped a lot.
> 
> Have a great Disney year and enjoy your upcoming trip!



So glad you found my report and that it helped!    I hope you had an amazing time!  I know when we were going out there it was a bit strange - I had done some research, but not a TON.  I wasn't 100% sure what to expect, so I wanted to bring home some details for everyone!



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Henry's face is soooo serious on Gadget's Go Coaster.... he looks scared and like he's deciding something... so cute... I guess he decided that he liked it!  That's a great little first coaster... if I remember it is very short but it has a nice little zip to it...
> 
> Toontown in DL seemed more elaborate and thought out in DL than it ever did in WDW (although I did think it was cute in WDW but I like what's there now better), it really does feel like it's own land in DL.. and the Roger Rabbit ride is really kinda cute...... I think they used to have a Jolly Trolley there... there are still tracks... Do you know if they decided not to use that anymore?
> 
> Hurray for your March trip... & 11 days to boot...



Yes, Toontown is much better in DL than it ever was in WDW!  It truly is a full scale land in DL, we spent quite a bit of time back there, but even still skipped over a few things.  I've heard the Roger Rabbit ride is very good, we didn't do it-next time!

Nto sure about the Jolly Trolley, I didn't see one...might have to Google that!



micandminforever said:


> I look forward to reading about your new adventure at and around Disney.



I am determined to finish this one so I can write the next TR!  I've missed writing two cruises and a WDW trip since I started this one. 



Kristin5 said:


> I have just spent my entire day at work reading your TR! So much of it resonated with me (we took our only DS to DL in Sept/Oct 2011 when he was 4 - he turned 5 on our last day there - and he was scared of a lot of the same rides as your DS).
> 
> I intend to show him the pics of your brave DS on the go-coaster, as we are going back later this year and would really like him to go on it! (We made the mistake of taking him on Space Mountain on our first day in DL and he HATED it, so much so that before every ride after that he would ask "Is this a roller coaster?"!)
> 
> Looks like you had an absolute ball - well done for recording it all in your TR. I love all the food shots too!
> 
> Oh, I yearn to go back there - it's going to be a loooooong 7 months for us!



I hope my TR helped in the roller coaster department!  Gadget's is a great coaster for kids - it's got zip, but isn't too scary and is SHORT.  So it's all over very quickly just in case he does hate it.   Later in the trip though I convinced Henry onto Big Thunder Mountain... BAD move!



wdwgirl03 said:


> What are your dates for your March trip?  It looks like we are going to just miss each other.  My dad and I head down on April 1.
> 
> Ohhh, an offsite adventure?!  I'm intrigued!



Yes, we are just missing each other!  We leave on April 2! 



Markie Mouse said:


> Caught up and well.... WOW!  awesome trip.  Inspired me to finally finish mine from leap year.  Great pics BTW, I assume its a DSLR by the D.O.F. in some of your pics.  Mind if I ask what camera exactly?



Thank you for reading!!!  Yes, we do have a DSLR, it's a Cannon XSi - a model from a few years ago.  It's a great camera for both manual modes and automatic.  We generally leave it on auto for vacations-it's just easier.  We recently bought a zoom lens for it, and will be buying a new lens for our upcoming WDW trip.  The kit lens is pretty much "meh", but it fit our needs fine as we mostly just use it for family pictures and not professional photography! But, it finally broke, so we are on to bigger and better lenses!



Poolrat said:


> Caught up
> 
> 
> YAY for A March- Back in May or Me!!!



Yay for your May trip!!  May is such a lovely time to go!



disneyfan61 said:


> Ok I am finally caught up!!
> 
> LOVE the Legoland pics & MiniLand-WOW.
> 
> Poor Henry looked so scared on the coaster. I thought you were going to say that he did not go back on. He did look much braver when he went on the second time.
> 
> Love all your NY Christmas pics.
> 
> Ok ready for more now...



He was so scared at first, but determined!  I'm so glad he enjoyed it!  Can't say the same for a ride later in the day...



Misskitty3 said:


> I just got caught up!  Yay!!
> 
> First of all, your little Henry is absolutely adorable!!  What a cutie!
> 
> Secondly, those botanical garden photos are AMAZING!!  How long have they been doing that?
> 
> Thirdly, what kind of camera are you using?  Your pictures are fabulous!  Especially the one of you and Henry on Gadgets go coaster.  I am impressed your DH was able to get such a great shot! That thing goes so fast and has so many twists and turns!



I'm not sure how long the Train Show has been going on, but quite a few years!  Can  you imagine all the work that goes into it?!  

I am TOTALLY impressed at the shots Joe got on Gadget's!  I tried to do the same when Henry rode with Joe...um ya....  I have NO clue how he did it!  We have a Cannon XSi.  It's a few years old, but a great camera!


----------



## brookelizabeth

When I left off (last year!), we were exiting Toontown.  I was a girl on a mission.

Where to, you ask?





Through the hub










Through Fontierland (and if I remember correctly, there was some filming going on here, so we had to back track a bit)





Wave hello to the cowboy - but keep on marchin'!





Oh! That's where we ate the other night!  It was too dark then to see what it really looked like.





Nope, not here.  I've heard this is good though.





The line for Pirate's stretched out of the building this morning.  But like WDW's it always moves fast, so it doesn't really matter.





New Orleans Square! We are almost there!





The band is fantastic, but don't linger long...





So pretty.





Here we are!





YES!

So for anyone here that knows me, what did I cross the park for?

If you guessed






You would be correct!

Mickey shaped beignets.  

Of course if you guessed "coffee", which would be an excellent guess, you were also correct. 





These were VERY high on my to-do list and I HAD to try them.  Years ago I had beignets in New Orleans and fell in love!  I will be trying them at Port Orleans French Quarter on our upcoming trip too!

These were quite good.  I was a bit disappointed the the powdered sugar basically missed most of the Mickey's and there wasn't nearly enough - but, still good.  I was a happy girl.





Henry had no shortage of powdered sugar; however. 

The seating area at the French Market was nice and quiet.  A musician came out when we were finishing up.






Once we had devoured our little Mickey shaped beauties, we decided to adventure through New Orleans Square, since the only time we had been back there was at night.

Glancing out to the Rivers of America - we are in New Orleans Square, Pirate's of the Caribbean is behind us, you can see Frontierland along the riverfront.  Just to give you a sense of the park!





More coming soon...I'm determined to finish this before our next trip!
 <-- from Henry!


----------



## jenseib

Just rub that beignet on Henry and you'll get all the powdered sugar you need!


----------



## mickeystoontown

You were a woman on a mission and I can certainly see why.  Beignets!  I love 'em!  I used to make them fairly often when the kids were little.  Henry looks so cute with the sprinkles of powdered sugar all over him.


----------



## podsnel

Yay! Its almost here!

Well, the app deleted part of my post- so...

Just wanted to say that looked delicious, I have put the little Mickey heads on my must do list!


----------



## wiigirl

Love beignets...yummy!


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> Just rub that beignet on Henry and you'll get all the powdered sugar you need!



 You are right, that would have worked!



mickeystoontown said:


> You were a woman on a mission and I can certainly see why.  Beignets!  I love 'em!  I used to make them fairly often when the kids were little.  Henry looks so cute with the sprinkles of powdered sugar all over him.



I love them too...soooooo good.  These were good, but the ones in New Orleans were still better (probably because they were fresher).  I'm looking forward to trying them at French Quarter!



podsnel said:


> Yay! Its almost here!
> 
> Well, the app deleted part of my post- so...
> 
> Just wanted to say that looked delicious, I have put the little Mickey heads on my must do list!



They are delish!  I've also read the Mint Julep is fantastic, but I didn't get a chance to try it.  Next trip. 



wiigirl said:


> Love beignets...yummy!



Me too!


----------



## brookelizabeth

So like I said, I AM going to finish this TR and that means two updates in one day! 

Also, my ticker is wrong - again!  I am actually leaving in 13 days!  It worked out so perfectly that an optional work conference popped up the week before we were supposed to be there, ending on our arrival day.  Well, how could I say no?! (I have the best job ever!)  I signed up for that conference and switched my flight (ended up being FREE due to tons of vouchers when the price dropped!) and now I arrive 4 days earlier.  Woot!   Plus, hopefully by the time the boys arrive I will be more relaxed and in the groove and not dragging Joe all over the parks.  We'll see though.  

Anyway - onto the update!  I left you in New Orleans Square, let's explore!






I'm not sure if this is for Christmas, or always there?





I've been to the real New Orleans, and this really does have a similar feel.  Though a lot cleaner.  And the sidewalks weren't in shambles.  And they weren't washing the street with Tide after the Sugar Bowl...
















The area is just Pirate's, the Haunted Mansion, a couple restaurants, and a few gift shops - but it's beautiful.










And a CM came rushing up telling the boys they had to come down - I guess those stairs aren't safe?   They didn't have them roped off so we figured it was fine!  Oops!





Isn't it gorgeous? 




















It's easy to forget you are in Disneyland back here!






As we left the New Orleans Square area, this band was playing in front of Pirate's.






I loved this little touch, they were sort of standing in the middle of the walkway - you had to physically move around them, so they were kinda unavoidable, but it's like you truly were some place else and this random street band just started up.  Very New Orleans too...except them being pirate.  Which, I guess, might not be _that_ unusual of a sight in NOLA...you do get some characters!

I grabbed Big Thunder FastPasses, despite the wait only being 15 minutes





And I grabbed two.  One for me, and one for Henry.  Joe wasn't up to riding...I cannot recall why...

But, Henry was refusing at the time.  I hoped to convince him over lunch!

Yes, I ate beignets an hour ago, but we are off to lunch.  Hey, it's vacation and Mickey shaped food doesn't count!!










Do you know the significance of this?  Walt bought it for Lily and she pretty much thought it was hideous, so he put it in the park! 










Splash Mountain - we didn't ride, it was MUCH too chilly!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Lunch awaits us in Critter Country!

This cute little area of the park has Splash and Winnie the Pooh, along with two restaurants and the canoe boats.

We would be dining at 





I had read a lot about it, and if you recall, a year ago when I wrote about our first full day - we tried to eat here on our first night, but it had already closed.










Dessert samples.  Aren't they cute?






We sat at the edge, overlooking the river, a table with a view!






Henry again ordered his box o' snacks:




He scored two Goldfish bags in that snack box!

Joe's burger & rings:





Mine - fried green tomato sandwich and sweet potato fries.





I had never had fried green tomatoes.  I like fried things and I like tomatoes, so I figured it was worth a shot!  The sauce I was a bit leery about, I'm super picky about sauces, but I ordered it as it is supposed to be and...it was AWESOME.  Seriously SO GOOD!  This meal ROCKED.





Davy Crockett Canoe Boats!

Henry's juice box didn't have a straw, so I went up to ask for a straw and they gave him an extra juice box!  That kid was in HEAVEN! Double Goldfish and double juice! 






You remember those cute desserts?  Of course we had to try them!





This was lemon flavored and VERY good.  I don't generally like cupcakes, so when I like a cupcake, it's a good one.

(Yes, it's true.  I don't like cupcakes.  Give me fries, give me rings, give me cookies and candy - but cupcakes, meh.  Sacrilege, right?)





Mini-pie! Also very good!  I preferred the cupcake, Joe the pie.  We thought it'd be opposite!





Wave to the people!

This really was a fantastic meal.  We all loved it.  The food and scenery really made it!


----------



## jenseib

I have not eaten dinner yet and now I am so hungry!!!!!!


----------



## petals

The bee on the cupcake would freak me a little otherwise Disney Cupcakes are the best 

Luvin the updates. I think I prob missed loads of updates


----------



## petals

Luvin all the legoland pics I missed loads.


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

I love Hungry Bear!  Those fried green tomato sandwiches are amazing...I always have to get one each trip to DLR.  Our trip in April might be the first time I have to skip it...we'll only have 2 days, and we already know we'll be at CA for most (all?) of one day, with lunch at Carthay (for DH) and dinner at Flo's (for DS).  I guess we'll see where we are in DL when we get hungry this time.   DH is a foodie snob, so I think I can talk him into a fried green tomato sandwich if we're anywhere near Critter Country at meal time! 

My DS (age 5 now) is a big roller coaster fan, and he loved Gadget's Go Coaster from the first time he rode it at age 3.5!  He's sad that BTMRR will be closed on our trip, but very excited to finally be tall enough for Splash.  In fact, every time we talk about going to DLR, he talks about Cars Land and Splash Mountain.  He's trying to talk me into taking him on Space Mountain, but with his fear of the dark, I don't think he'd like it at all.


----------



## Virgoinab

Hi, loving your trip report, Henry is just cute, cute, cute.

About those stairs in the Court de Angles

They are perfectly safe, the reason you where asked not to climb up them is that is the entrance, exit for face characters while in NOS.

There is a cast member area up there.


----------



## Poolrat

HOW DID I MISS THE MICKEY BEIGNETS????????



Oh Well I have to go back... that simple.       I might actually get the chance in 2014 again     Just need to see if I can work it all out.  



Love that you crossed the park to get those.  


The Hungry Bear - I missed that too????     I did do both Winnie the Pooh and Splash.  

More reason to go back....


----------



## annmarieda

New Orleans Square is an area of DL that I truly miss when I go to WDW.  I love everything there just a tad more than its counter part in WDW.  Plus... beignets!!!  YUM.  And on my trip last July I discovered fritters there too!!!  Heaven!

You had the same meal that I did at Hungry Bear.  I however did not love it.     Maybe it was too hot... but I just found it very bland and dry.  We didn't try the desserts... maybe that would have changed my mind cause yours look sooo yummy!!!


----------



## MEK

brookelizabeth said:


> So for anyone here that knows me, what did I cross the park for?
> 
> If you guessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be correct!
> 
> Mickey shaped beignets.
> 
> Of course if you guessed "coffee", which would be an excellent guess, you were also correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



That is too cute - Mickey shaped beignets!  I had no idea they even existed.  What a pretty area of the park.  

Great to see an update!


----------



## hlrababy

Hey Brook!!!

I have really got to get myself out to DL! Just to walk around Pirate's and Haunted Mansion it would be so worth it!!!!!


----------



## disneyfan61

When I was looking at the menu & you asked what we thought you were there for I was looking for the corn dog nuggets!!! 

Love the New Orleans area!!

Don't like cupcakes???!!!!!

That's great that Henry got 2 packages of Goldfish & 2 juice boxes. It is amazing what little things can make a kid so happy.


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> I have not eaten dinner yet and now I am so hungry!!!!!!



I have eaten and I'm hungry! 



petals said:


> The bee on the cupcake would freak me a little otherwise Disney Cupcakes are the best
> 
> Luvin the updates. I think I prob missed loads of updates



I can see why it would freak you out a bit!  But he was a cute, tasty bee. 



petals said:


> Luvin all the legoland pics I missed loads.



My fault - if I updated regularly, you probably could have not missed!  Glad you caught up though. 



ImarriedGrumpy said:


> I love Hungry Bear!  Those fried green tomato sandwiches are amazing...I always have to get one each trip to DLR.  Our trip in April might be the first time I have to skip it...we'll only have 2 days, and we already know we'll be at CA for most (all?) of one day, with lunch at Carthay (for DH) and dinner at Flo's (for DS).  I guess we'll see where we are in DL when we get hungry this time.   DH is a foodie snob, so I think I can talk him into a fried green tomato sandwich if we're anywhere near Critter Country at meal time!
> 
> My DS (age 5 now) is a big roller coaster fan, and he loved Gadget's Go Coaster from the first time he rode it at age 3.5!  He's sad that BTMRR will be closed on our trip, but very excited to finally be tall enough for Splash.  In fact, every time we talk about going to DLR, he talks about Cars Land and Splash Mountain.  He's trying to talk me into taking him on Space Mountain, but with his fear of the dark, I don't think he'd like it at all.



You can squeeze in the sandwich!  There is always room in Disney, right?   I've heard Flo's is awesome.  I look forward to trying it!  Have you done Carthay's yet?  It looks beautiful.  Are you doing it with the WoC package?

That's so cute about your brave DS!  Henry is the opposite.  I don't think he'll be ready for Space Mountain for a few years yet.  I'm proud of him for conquering these little coasters still!  Hoping Test Track is a hit when we go to WDW later this month.  Before it closed for refurb it was for two trips then he did NOT want to go...so we'll see.



Virgoinab said:


> Hi, loving your trip report, Henry is just cute, cute, cute.
> 
> About those stairs in the Court de Angles
> 
> They are perfectly safe, the reason you where asked not to climb up them is that is the entrance, exit for face characters while in NOS.
> 
> There is a cast member area up there.



 Thank you!!!

And ah ha! About the stairs!  Makes sense.   Thank you for the info!  I'm surprised it wasn't roped off, or at least have a sign.



Poolrat said:


> HOW DID I MISS THE MICKEY BEIGNETS????????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Well I have to go back... that simple.       I might actually get the chance in 2014 again     Just need to see if I can work it all out.
> 
> Love that you crossed the park to get those.
> 
> The Hungry Bear - I missed that too????     I did do both Winnie the Pooh and Splash.
> 
> More reason to go back....



I am hoping to get there in 2014 as well!  Or even this year (doesn't seem likely, but ya never know).  Lots of reasons to go back!!  I am sure you found a few things we missed too!



annmarieda said:


> New Orleans Square is an area of DL that I truly miss when I go to WDW.  I love everything there just a tad more than its counter part in WDW.  Plus... beignets!!!  YUM.  And on my trip last July I discovered fritters there too!!!  Heaven!
> 
> You had the same meal that I did at Hungry Bear.  I however did not love it.     Maybe it was too hot... but I just found it very bland and dry.  We didn't try the desserts... maybe that would have changed my mind cause yours look sooo yummy!!!



Oooh, I'll have to try the fritters next time!  

That's too bad about your sandwich!  Mine was amazing - definitely not dry.  Did yours have the sauce?



MEK said:


> That is too cute - Mickey shaped beignets!  I had no idea they even existed.  What a pretty area of the park.
> 
> Great to see an update!



I was hoping the ones they have now at the Noodle Station in the MK (since the bakery is closed) would be Mickey shaped, but nope...!



hlrababy said:


> Hey Brook!!!
> 
> I have really got to get myself out to DL! Just to walk around Pirate's and Haunted Mansion it would be so worth it!!!!!



Yes you do!!!!!!  Haunted Mansion was down while we were there, they were taking down the holiday overlay, but that would have been fun to see!



disneyfan61 said:


> When I was looking at the menu & you asked what we thought you were there for I was looking for the corn dog nuggets!!!
> 
> Love the New Orleans area!!
> 
> Don't like cupcakes???!!!!!
> 
> That's great that Henry got 2 packages of Goldfish & 2 juice boxes. It is amazing what little things can make a kid so happy.



 Too funny about the corn dog nuggets!  SO TRUE!  I did have their hand dipped version back on our first day, but no nuggets from Disneyland.

And yes, it's true!  I don't like cupcakes.  I'm weird!!


----------



## Sherry E

Hi there!  

This is my first time posting in your thread but I have peeked in and silently followed along on many occasions.  Your photos have been wonderful in telling the story of your trips.  The New York photos were great too!  

You asked if the New Orleans Square decorations were always like that, or if the decor was just up for the holidays.  The holidays at DLR are my specialty (I've got the "Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread" on the main DLR forum) so I thought I would jump in to answer that!

What happens is that, for the most part, the ornate, elaborate Mardi Gras masks and the other decorations hanging from balconies and over doorways go up at the end of October - before Halloween Time ends - in preparation for the holiday season.  The actual masks have not always been there, and they have increased over the last few years.  Back in 2010 there were not as many masks, and then in 2011 the masks started to appear in more places in NOS.  This past holiday 2012 season the masks seemed to have multiplied!  There were more than I ever remembered seeing in the past, and some of them were just gorgeous.

All of that "holiday" decor stays up, of course, through Christmas and New Years...and then on through DLR's Mardi Gras celebration in February and early March.  Then the decorations come down sometime in March, after that celebration is over.  The Mardi Gras celebration - in its current state - is also fairly new to DLR.  Prior to a few years ago, they weren't really promoting anything for Mardi Gras at DLR on that kind of level.  They have kicked it up a notch.  

So I think that when Disneyland started to make a bigger deal of Mardi Gras, they also added to the Mardi Gras-themed decorations for Christmas so the decor would work for both 'holdays.'  More masks.  More beads.  More scary jester figures lurking in corners.  More feathers.


----------



## brookelizabeth

After our bellies were full of goodness from the Hunger Bear we continued on our way and almost immediately saw Brer Fox!





He has a canoe paddle





He went on down to the Davy Crockett canoes





Put on a life jacket





...or tried to!










And cheered on the crazy folks going canoeing on this chilly day!

It was a fun thing to see!  We left the area before we saw if he actually got into a canoe, but it sure looked like he was going to!





The Haunted Mansion - it was closed, they were taking down the holiday overlay











Remember those FastPasses I had collected for Big Thunder?  Well, during lunch Henry had decided to ride with me.  He boldly marched up to the queue while Joe and I cheered him on about how big of a boy he was.






And then we got here






and he started to have second thoughts.

We boarded.  The train started and he started to cry.

I don't remember much of the ride, I cannot tell you if it was better than WDW's or not.  All I could do was feel very, very guilty.   I DO remember that at the end it splashes through some water, which took me by surprise!

I took a few pictures on the ride, but most didn't turn out since I had one arm around Henry to try and comfort him.











Very soon we were off the ride.  Henry was still crying, I was still feeling like the Mother of the Year.  NOT.

We recovered.  And opted to do something we knew, without a doubt, Henry would enjoy.  The Shootin' Arcade!






After the arcade, we decided to hop over to DCA to cover a few more things we hadn't done there yet!
















Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post





Oops - I guess we made a pit stop for some shopping too!  At some point Henry had lost the pin he traded for earlier in the trip.  He was really upset about it, so we stopped and let him pick out a brand new one.















The Disneyland version!





How cute is this?

























I like these shelves too










Hi Walt!





Henry's pick!

Out the gates we went, across the plaza and right into DCA!  Park Hopping in Disneyland is so nice and EASY!


----------



## petals

Luvin the update. Poor Henry on Big Thunder Mountain. I don't blame him for crying. I won't go on coasters at all


----------



## Poolrat

I was in a bit of a panic watching Briar Fox go down by the canoes and put on a lifejacket.   
I was like Oh Heck No - You can not put a large HEAVY Furry costume in a canoe.  What if it tips????  

Once I saw the size of the lifejacket I was confident he was just Goofin'.   

I had visions of a drowning Briar Fox.   In water I cannot see the bottom of.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Your photos are awesome as always!  I really need to get into a better habit of looking up.  I miss so much.

I understand the Mom of the Year guilt.  I "encouraged" my DS to go on TOT when he really didn't want to, but he is one you just never know if he'll like it until he tries.  I should've known better.

Isn't walking from park to park the greatest thing?!  If one is too busy, that's OK because you can just wander over to the other one. 

Disappointed to say DD showchoir will not be headed to NY.  Money is a huge factor for many kids in our school district, and they just didn't have enough kids able to afford the trip.


----------



## jenseib

You are the meanest mom in the world! !!!!!!


----------



## jedijill

Great updates!  I have got to get back to DLR ASAP!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

Don't feel bad, Brook- Henry needs SOMETHING to talk about in therapy when he grows up!


----------



## *dreamit*doit*

Ok, so I have a LOT to catch up on...but just wanted to say hi!!  I'm here!


----------



## annmarieda

I have coaxed my dd into trying something (actually just this last trip) and having her absolutely be terrified.  I don't think you are a bad mom... sometimes a gentle nudge and our kids find something that they love.  My oldest dd would not go on a rollercoaster for anything.  Her dad bet her real money she would like it and she took the bet.  Now... it could have been one that my dh lost and we would have been horrible for coaxing her... but  SHE lost and also won because she LOVES roller coasters and has from that very first one she road.

I like BTMRR in DL a bit better.  I think there are more drops?  

The canoes crack me up... you have to actually "work" to do them.  My dd had a bit of a fit on them. 

Love the shop pics!!!


----------



## ladylyons

Don't feel bad about taking Henry on BTMRR.  On our last trip our DD was finally 40" tall and wanted to go on everything!!!!  Well that backfired!!  DH went to take her on Space Mountain (she wanted to go) but by the time they got to the ride vehicle she was not feeling it and was crying.  Needless to say I was already there to take her away before they got on (I had a feeling she wouldn't go).  Then my DH did take her on BTMRR.  She laughed until they did the first drop!  Cried the whole rest of the way.  Then I took her on Radiator Springs Racers (similiar to Test Track). She liked it until the race started (the fast part).  Cried the rest of the ride.  Oh well.  Did I feel bad yes but you never kow if they are going to fully like it until you get them on it.  And yes we were that family that would take our screaming, crying kids to see the characters cuz we never knew when the breakthrough would happen.  Now we have the kids who are running up to them to give them the biggest hugs ever!!!

We also say Hi to Walt every time we walk by the firehouse.  Now I have another reason the firehouse will always hold a special place in my heart.  Over the New Year (while I was in DL) I lost a freind that I had known since elementary school.    He was a former firefighter and had been teaching classes to our local school.


----------



## jenseib

podsnel said:


> Don't feel bad, Brook- Henry needs SOMETHING to talk about in therapy when he grows up!


----------



## mickeystoontown

I hate to say that I've coaxed my kids onto rides before and they either came out crying or ran off to a corner and sucked their thumbs.  Okay, so I'm exaggerating a little.  Seriously, Henry probably got over it much more quickly than you did.


----------



## Sherry E

Brook -

I think that my last post about New Orleans Square's decorations got buried at the very end of the previous page, right before the page turned, so I'm not sure if you saw it...but I thought of something I wanted to ask you anyway!

If I recall correctly, in looking at DISboards' e-mail alerts/subscription notifications that came through I think I saw that you use SmugMug (or is it Smug Mug?)?  The photo links had a SmugMug reference.  Do you like SmugMug?  Is it worthwhile to join?  What are the advantages?

The reason I ask is because I am a longtime Photobucket customer and they have been reworking their website so much lately that it is now full of bugs and very non-user friendly (especially for people who post hundreds or thousands of photos of forums!).  They basically forced everyone into a half-finished new website that is missing some key features we all used to use.  I am looking for a good replacement, but there are so many image hosting sites that it is hard to decide which ones are best.

One thing I need is the ability to be able to choose a size for uploading multiple photos at once.  I don't want my photos to turn out gigantic when I upload, but I also don't want to have to go through and individually resize each photo one by one to get them at the size I normally use.  One great feature of the old Photobucket was that we could choose the size we wanted before uploading many pictures at once.  However, they do not have that feature working on the new site.  So if I can find another image hosting service that has that feature, I will gladly start uploading any new photos there.  Does SmugMug have that function?


----------



## merbobear

I am a little behind on your TR but I saw the title of the latest update and had to peek!  Part of being a great mom or dad is coaxing our little babies into being big kids and expanding their horizons!  It's not always going to work out in our favor, but someone's gotta do it!  Believe me, I have been on the "Mother of the year! NOT" list myself a time or two (I recall specifically last summer we took dd on a child's roller coaster in Six Flags.  She started crying before it took off and got so worked up that she literally threw up on herself.  MOM OF THE YEAR, right here, looking to take your trophy! lol  

But don't self-bash too hard, even if you had a moment where you felt like YOU made your darling boy sad, you are still the mom that takes him on all of these wonderful adventures and there is a reason that he leans into you for comfort when he is sad or scared!  To Henry, you are the best Mommy in the whole entire world.


----------



## brookelizabeth

petals said:


> Luvin the update. Poor Henry on Big Thunder Mountain. I don't blame him for crying. I won't go on coasters at all



I hope Henry grows to love coasters because Joe and I really do.  It will be fun to ride with him as he grows up!



Poolrat said:


> I was in a bit of a panic watching Briar Fox go down by the canoes and put on a lifejacket.
> I was like Oh Heck No - You can not put a large HEAVY Furry costume in a canoe.  What if it tips????
> 
> Once I saw the size of the lifejacket I was confident he was just Goofin'.
> 
> I had visions of a drowning Briar Fox.   In water I cannot see the bottom of.



Can you imagine?  That would have been a nightmare!  He sure was acting like he was going out though.  Remember when they used to send Goofy on skis in Bay Lake though?  Goofy would also show up at River Country and go down the slides!  (that had to be sooooo cool for the kids)



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Your photos are awesome as always!  I really need to get into a better habit of looking up.  I miss so much.
> 
> I understand the Mom of the Year guilt.  I "encouraged" my DS to go on TOT when he really didn't want to, but he is one you just never know if he'll like it until he tries.  I should've known better.
> 
> Isn't walking from park to park the greatest thing?!  If one is too busy, that's OK because you can just wander over to the other one.
> 
> Disappointed to say DD showchoir will not be headed to NY.  Money is a huge factor for many kids in our school district, and they just didn't have enough kids able to afford the trip.



I got in the habit of looking up during college - all my architecture classes!  Our professor would DRILL it into us that half the beauty of a building is usually at the top - he was right!

I adored park hopping in Disneyland!  I'm honestly not much of a hopper at WDW because of the time it takes (except Epcot to DHS because I love the boat ride), but in Disneyland it was fantastic!

That stinks about the show choir!  NYC can be a very expensive trip though, I can see why it's a problem.  BUMMER!!!!!



jenseib said:


> You are the meanest mom in the world! !!!!!!



 I know!



jedijill said:


> Great updates!  I have got to get back to DLR ASAP!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you!  ME TOO!



podsnel said:


> Don't feel bad, Brook- Henry needs SOMETHING to talk about in therapy when he grows up!



 LOL!!!!!!  



*dreamit*doit* said:


> Ok, so I have a LOT to catch up on...but just wanted to say hi!!  I'm here!



Hello!!!!!!!  Thank you for reading!  



annmarieda said:


> I have coaxed my dd into trying something (actually just this last trip) and having her absolutely be terrified.  I don't think you are a bad mom... sometimes a gentle nudge and our kids find something that they love.  My oldest dd would not go on a rollercoaster for anything.  Her dad bet her real money she would like it and she took the bet.  Now... it could have been one that my dh lost and we would have been horrible for coaxing her... but  SHE lost and also won because she LOVES roller coasters and has from that very first one she road.
> 
> I like BTMRR in DL a bit better.  I think there are more drops?
> 
> The canoes crack me up... you have to actually "work" to do them.  My dd had a bit of a fit on them.
> 
> Love the shop pics!!!



That was my hope.  Henry is such a timid kid, he often needs coaxing - like down the tunnel slide at Legoland!  Remember that? But, I do think, after that experience, I'll hold off a bit.  I will encourage him to do the Barnstormer (which I already know he likes), Test Track and the kiddy water slide at our pool on this coming trip.  I know he can handle those!  Gotta take baby steps yet!

Too funny about the canoes!  I wonder how often they tip??  I think it's a great addition to the park, it really is fun to watch, but it's quite low on my "fun" scale...



ladylyons said:


> Don't feel bad about taking Henry on BTMRR.  On our last trip our DD was finally 40" tall and wanted to go on everything!!!!  Well that backfired!!  DH went to take her on Space Mountain (she wanted to go) but by the time they got to the ride vehicle she was not feeling it and was crying.  Needless to say I was already there to take her away before they got on (I had a feeling she wouldn't go).  Then my DH did take her on BTMRR.  She laughed until they did the first drop!  Cried the whole rest of the way.  Then I took her on Radiator Springs Racers (similiar to Test Track). She liked it until the race started (the fast part).  Cried the rest of the ride.  Oh well.  Did I feel bad yes but you never kow if they are going to fully like it until you get them on it.  And yes we were that family that would take our screaming, crying kids to see the characters cuz we never knew when the breakthrough would happen.  Now we have the kids who are running up to them to give them the biggest hugs ever!!!
> 
> We also say Hi to Walt every time we walk by the firehouse.  Now I have another reason the firehouse will always hold a special place in my heart.  Over the New Year (while I was in DL) I lost a freind that I had known since elementary school.    He was a former firefighter and had been teaching classes to our local school.



That is VERY true about taking kids on rides and such.  It was my hope he'd have a break through, since he enjoyed Gadget's so much.  All well!

That is a great way to remember your friend when you are in Disneyland!  You can say hi to Walt and him. 



mickeystoontown said:


> I hate to say that I've coaxed my kids onto rides before and they either came out crying or ran off to a corner and sucked their thumbs.  Okay, so I'm exaggerating a little.  Seriously, Henry probably got over it much more quickly than you did.



I'm glad I'm not the only guilty Mom here!  LOL!  Sounds like several of us have done the same!  And you are right, I'm sure he was over it sooner than I was.  I STILL feel bad.  (stinkin' Mommy Guilt!)



Sherry E said:


> Brook -
> 
> I think that my last post about New Orleans Square's decorations got buried at the very end of the previous page, right before the page turned, so I'm not sure if you saw it...but I thought of something I wanted to ask you anyway!
> 
> If I recall correctly, in looking at DISboards' e-mail alerts/subscription notifications that came through I think I saw that you use SmugMug (or is it Smug Mug?)?  The photo links had a SmugMug reference.  Do you like SmugMug?  Is it worthwhile to join?  What are the advantages?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am a longtime Photobucket customer and they have been reworking their website so much lately that it is now full of bugs and very non-user friendly (especially for people who post hundreds or thousands of photos of forums!).  They basically forced everyone into a half-finished new website that is missing some key features we all used to use.  I am looking for a good replacement, but there are so many image hosting sites that it is hard to decide which ones are best.
> 
> One thing I need is the ability to be able to choose a size for uploading multiple photos at once.  I don't want my photos to turn out gigantic when I upload, but I also don't want to have to go through and individually resize each photo one by one to get them at the size I normally use.  One great feature of the old Photobucket was that we could choose the size we wanted before uploading many pictures at once.  However, they do not have that feature working on the new site.  So if I can find another image hosting service that has that feature, I will gladly start uploading any new photos there.  Does SmugMug have that function?



I'm sorry, I did miss your post!!  

I do use SmugMug, it's a paid subscription (I think $40/year?).  SmugMug does NOT have the feature to resize your pictures as you upload because it's main function is for professional photographers to showcase their work-either for sale, or for galleries to show clients.  You get an unlimited amount of space and can upload videos and pictures.  So we use it as a back-up storage for our photos, uploading them in full size.  Then you can choose what size you want to share them on message boards and such, and that is all very easy.

I REALLY like SmugMug because it's a solid site that loads very quickly and we have an unlimited amount of space - that's important since we take just a few pictures.   It's worth the price to me and I feel like even if our server fails here at home, we have an online back up.  It's really easy to download an entire album too.

I hope that helps, let me know if you have other questions too!  If you do go with SmugMug, let me know - if I refer a friend, I can save $5 for next year! 



merbobear said:


> I am a little behind on your TR but I saw the title of the latest update and had to peek!  Part of being a great mom or dad is coaxing our little babies into being big kids and expanding their horizons!  It's not always going to work out in our favor, but someone's gotta do it!  Believe me, I have been on the "Mother of the year! NOT" list myself a time or two (I recall specifically last summer we took dd on a child's roller coaster in Six Flags.  She started crying before it took off and got so worked up that she literally threw up on herself.  MOM OF THE YEAR, right here, looking to take your trophy! lol
> 
> But don't self-bash too hard, even if you had a moment where you felt like YOU made your darling boy sad, you are still the mom that takes him on all of these wonderful adventures and there is a reason that he leans into you for comfort when he is sad or scared!  To Henry, you are the best Mommy in the whole entire world.



Thank you for making me feel better!  Sounds like quite a few of us have made this list.  I have to say, I'm REALLY glad I didn't have throw up to deal with after that ride though!


----------



## brookelizabeth

We left off after some shopping on Main Street USA and we hopped over to California Adventure.  Remember, this was before their construction was done - so we came in through a construction entrance and were routed around by Grizzly River.  I am ITCHIN' to go back and just found out there is a conference next month there...but, it's just too soon after our WDW trip.  So, I have to wait for the next one!










I thought of Cynthia (eandesmom) and her husband when I saw this





This was the route the temporary entrance would take you - that's the Grand Californian straight ahead.  It is basically IN the park and fits right into the theme of the land in that area.





Hmmm....for some reason I thought this was under refurb while we were there, but obviously not!  Perhaps it has just opened again?  We didn't ride, it was CHILLY!





I really enjoyed all the bands Disneyland has!






We were headed here















High on my To Do List was to ride California Screamin'.  If you recall during our day focused on DCA it was closed while we were in the area, so I had to get on today!






If I recall correctly, that was the exact time.  The FPs were good right away...which we found strange, but it worked!  I went first, Joe took Henry on King Triton's Carrousel which is right next door






The line was a bit long, even with the FP, but TOTALLY WORTH IT!  I warned my seat mate that I would very likely be screaming the entire way, but don't worry, I was enjoying it.  He laughed...I don't think he believed me...until the ride started and he laughed at me the entire time.   Which in turn made me laugh once the ride stopped.  I'm sure he had a good story to tell his friends when he got off!

Then it was Joe's turn, Henry and I watched his launch:










Back row!





There they are, through the loop!

Joe really enjoy it too.  It's a great coaster!

Our next goal was a bugs land.  We had mostly explored this area before, but I wanted to do a few other things there, and it was so cute, we had to see it one more time!





We walked through the Pacific Wharf area





Much busier here today than the other day!





Stopped for some fun with bubbles





Here we are!

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Henry thought these yellow seats were cool





Awesome themeing















Site line!  This is one thing about Disneyland that seems to be less focused on than at WDW.  At WDW they really strive to keep you in the land you are in...this would NEVER fly at WDW.  Why is a haunted hotel in a bugs land?!  But, at Disneyland, they are more pressed for space, so it's not nearly as strict.  I guess it can kinda work...maybe the bugs land is in the grass of the haunted hotel. 





Here we are!  Heimlich's Chew Chew Train.





The adorable queue





By the time we entered this line, later in the afternoon, the line was fairly long considering.  This area is kind of like the Fantasyland of Disneyland/Magic Kingdom.  The rides are fairly slow loaders and there are a million little kids and strollers.





Henry was very excited for this one!





I had no idea what to expect, as I hadn't done any real research on this particular ride.  It's a very simple "train" type ride where you ride through half eaten foods and Heimlich talks to you the entire time through speakers.  He makes a lot of munching noises.






It's cute, but I'd skip it unless you  had a little one.  Definitely walk through this area though, even if you are traveling with older kids/without kids.  It's adorable!


----------



## jenseib

How wild is the coaster? More than Rockin Roller Coaster, or about the same? Does it have that same type of launch? Thats the part I hate about RnR.


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Don't you love how Screamin' and Space Mountain have the music streaming in at you during the ride? (like RocknRoller Coaster)  Wish they all had that.
Bugs Land is cute. Perfect for the little ones.  Love all the colors there.
I laughed at your ToT view from Bug's Land, but I agree.  DL doesn't have the luxury of spreading stuff out.  But I kind of like how close things are.  Easier on the feet!


----------



## Sunstar

> I guess it can kinda work...maybe the bugs land is in the grass of the haunted hotel.



We did a backstage tour here one year and that's exactly what the guide said. They built it with the TOT in sight on purpose to give you a sense of scale.


----------



## annmarieda

brookelizabeth said:
			
		

> Too funny about the canoes!  I wonder how often they tip??  I think it's a great addition to the park, it really is fun to watch, but it's quite low on my "fun" scale...:



I think they are among the original rides, aren't they?  Thus I think they are a bit dated... Just like the shooting range.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I absolutely love Bug's Life so I know that I'd have to see A Bug's Land no matter what else I did.  I'd probably even right the little train despite the fact that I don't have little kids any more.  Oh wait, maybe one day I'll have a little grandchild to take there!


----------



## glennbo123

I'm all caught up!  You're a beignet-eating, double-goldfish-and-juice-getting, mother-of-the-year-not who's posting like a mad-woman because she's got a new trip coming up....got it!    Enjoying the updates.


----------



## MEK

brookelizabeth said:


> Henry's pick!



A perfect choice Henry!  But I think you deserve two from your mother of the year.    Seriously though, what parent hasn't coerced their kid to go on a ride and then felt guilty when it didn't go as planned.  Give him another year or so.  

I love all the pictures of DL and it really is cool how the Grand Californian is practically in the park.


----------



## brookelizabeth

jenseib said:


> How wild is the coaster? More than Rockin Roller Coaster, or about the same? Does it have that same type of launch? Thats the part I hate about RnR.



I'd say it's more wild than Rock n' Roller Coaster because it's longer.  It does have that same launch...I love that part!  



Tiggerrn2 said:


> Don't you love how Screamin' and Space Mountain have the music streaming in at you during the ride? (like RocknRoller Coaster)  Wish they all had that.
> Bugs Land is cute. Perfect for the little ones.  Love all the colors there.
> I laughed at your ToT view from Bug's Land, but I agree.  DL doesn't have the luxury of spreading stuff out.  But I kind of like how close things are.  Easier on the feet!



Yes! I did love that!  Though, I think my screams on both rides might have drowned out the music.   I honestly don't even remember the music on California Screamin'!

I agree with you about the size!  It was SO much easier and more relaxing overall.  It is perfect for families with little kids, IMO!



Sunstar said:


> We did a backstage tour here one year and that's exactly what the guide said. They built it with the TOT in sight on purpose to give you a sense of scale.



Ah ha!  It does make sense after I thought about it.  I didn't really think about it at the time and was just observing how glaringly obvious this particular sightline was - esp when you compare it to WDW who is quite anal about them.  That one pic of mine really does give you that sense of scale, you ARE a bug compared to that huge looming hotel...which is pretty impressive!



annmarieda said:


> I think they are among the original rides, aren't they?  Thus I think they are a bit dated... Just like the shooting range.



Yep, I think you are correct!  I like the sense of movement they bring to the area, but I'd be too scared of tipping over to relax and enjoy. 



mickeystoontown said:


> I absolutely love Bug's Life so I know that I'd have to see A Bug's Land no matter what else I did.  I'd probably even right the little train despite the fact that I don't have little kids any more.  Oh wait, maybe one day I'll have a little grandchild to take there!



I can totally see Hunter on Heilmlich's Chew Chew Train.   I can see him with a super cheesy smile, John sleeping...




glennbo123 said:


> I'm all caught up!  You're a beignet-eating, double-goldfish-and-juice-getting, mother-of-the-year-not who's posting like a mad-woman because she's got a new trip coming up....got it!    Enjoying the updates.



 YES! Exactly right!!!!  And I have enough time in my schedule to stay caught up on the DIS.  Which is amazing... and I don't anticipate that will be the case next month. 



MEK said:


> A perfect choice Henry!  But I think you deserve two from your mother of the year.    Seriously though, what parent hasn't coerced their kid to go on a ride and then felt guilty when it didn't go as planned.  Give him another year or so.
> 
> I love all the pictures of DL and it really is cool how the Grand Californian is practically in the park.



 You are right! We should have gotten him two!

I am hoping in a year or so he'll be a roller coaster pro.  Joe and I love them, so taking H on with us would be a lot of fun!  We have loved the thrills he has braved.


----------



## Lovemy3babes

Oh my word!  California Screamin' looks awesome Brook!  I would scream the entire time too. And then laugh when it's done!  

A Bug's Land is adorable!  What cute theming.


----------



## annmarieda

You are so brave.  I like _some_ coasters, but RnRC and California Screamin are just a bit too much for me. 

You mention one of my big issues with DLR... that it doesn't take you to and keep you in a different world.  Not only do the areas in the park sometime meld together... but the outside world is just too close.  The last time we were there, I could have done without the panhandlers at the cross walk that goes right to the main gate.

Bugsland is so cute.  I think it holds a special place in my heart because I took my princess there when she was quite small.  This last trip she and I rode the rides, but it definitely did not have the same "awe" factor for her that it once did. 

Oh...and I love that GC is inside DCA!!!  Someday I would love to stay there... a private entrance into the park.


----------



## ladylyons

brookelizabeth said:


> That is VERY true about taking kids on rides and such.  It was my hope he'd have a break through, since he enjoyed Gadget's so much.  All well!
> 
> That is a great way to remember your friend when you are in Disneyland!  You can say hi to Walt and him.



I hope he has a break through soon for you guys though!!  I'm hoping for one with my DD at the end of the month when we go back to DL.

Thank you.  Hoping to start a new tradition everytime we go with a picture in front of the firestation.


----------



## Woth2982

Don't feel bad about Henry on the ride. When I was 3 my dad took me on a ride that I absolutely HATED. I was screaming and crying so badly that they actually stopped the ride and asked if I wanted to get off. Father of the year my old man is told the guy that I was fine and didn't need to get off. I was very mad at the time but here we are 28 years later, we still tell the story and now we laugh and I love thrill rides lol.

Enjoying all your DL and DCA photos! I cannot wait to go back this August.....granted I am on the hook to run 13 miles when I go back.....but still very excited for it!


----------



## disneyfan61

Love the pic of Joe & Henry!!

That is so funny how ToT is in A Bug's Land but I can see why. They have to make due with the land they have.

Loving the updates.


----------



## BMC423

All caught up! I loved your World of Color pictures! It looks really amazing and I also hope they bring something like that to WDW. 

Legoland looked like loads of fun! Henry's reaction at both the start and the end of the day is adorable! He's getting so big! Just looking at the pics on here and the more recent ones on FB you can really see how much he's grown! 

I got very excited at the mention of apple fries! Sorry they weren't as exciting as they should have been


----------



## brookelizabeth

Lovemy3babes said:


> Oh my word!  California Screamin' looks awesome Brook!  I would scream the entire time too. And then laugh when it's done!
> 
> A Bug's Land is adorable!  What cute theming.



It is a great coaster!  It's fast, has the drops and loops.  I really enjoyed it!



annmarieda said:


> You are so brave.  I like _some_ coasters, but RnRC and California Screamin are just a bit too much for me.
> 
> You mention one of my big issues with DLR... that it doesn't take you to and keep you in a different world.  Not only do the areas in the park sometime meld together... but the outside world is just too close.  The last time we were there, I could have done without the panhandlers at the cross walk that goes right to the main gate.
> 
> Bugsland is so cute.  I think it holds a special place in my heart because I took my princess there when she was quite small.  This last trip she and I rode the rides, but it definitely did not have the same "awe" factor for her that it once did.
> 
> Oh...and I love that GC is inside DCA!!!  Someday I would love to stay there... a private entrance into the park.



I LOVE roller coasters.  The only one I've ever been on that I didn't enjoy was Kingda Ka from Six Flags New Jersey.  Joe had to literally pull me off it because I was scared stiff into my seat.  I slowly got out and looked at him and said "NEVER AGAIN."   He, of course, found that HILARIOUS and wants me to ride it again with him.  Nope, not happenin'!

Oooh, that stinks about the panhandlers at the gate.  Ya, that would quickly end "the bubble"!  We did go off property a few times and it didn't phase me (like to the Cheesecake Factory), but we walked out the gate that is closest to the Disney Resorts, so perhaps that is why we didn't see anything like that.  



ladylyons said:


> I hope he has a break through soon for you guys though!!  I'm hoping for one with my DD at the end of the month when we go back to DL.
> 
> Thank you.  Hoping to start a new tradition everytime we go with a picture in front of the firestation.



Thank you!  Me too!  I'm thinking he will do Barnstormer and Test Track with no problem on our upcoming trip.  We'll just focus on those until he's ready for something more.

That will be a GREAT tradition in front of the fire station. 



Woth2982 said:


> Don't feel bad about Henry on the ride. When I was 3 my dad took me on a ride that I absolutely HATED. I was screaming and crying so badly that they actually stopped the ride and asked if I wanted to get off. Father of the year my old man is told the guy that I was fine and didn't need to get off. I was very mad at the time but here we are 28 years later, we still tell the story and now we laugh and I love thrill rides lol.
> 
> Enjoying all your DL and DCA photos! I cannot wait to go back this August.....granted I am on the hook to run 13 miles when I go back.....but still very excited for it!



 That's funny about your Dad!  "No, she's fine!"  Oh man!!!!! LOL!  My Mom did the same to me when I was a bit older - maybe 7 or so?  It was NOT a scary ride, but it scared the tar out of me for some reason.  She apologized when she saw me after the ride - we laugh now though!

A 13 mile run is worth a trip to Disneyland!   Good luck in the race!



disneyfan61 said:


> Love the pic of Joe & Henry!!
> 
> That is so funny how ToT is in A Bug's Land but I can see why. They have to make due with the land they have.
> 
> Loving the updates.



They really do have to get creative with their space in Disneyland!  I think they, overall, do a great job.  I'm really looking forward to seeing how Cars Land sits in the park.  Hopefully sooner rather than later we will get back there!



BMC423 said:


> All caught up! I loved your World of Color pictures! It looks really amazing and I also hope they bring something like that to WDW.
> 
> Legoland looked like loads of fun! Henry's reaction at both the start and the end of the day is adorable! He's getting so big! Just looking at the pics on here and the more recent ones on FB you can really see how much he's grown!
> 
> I got very excited at the mention of apple fries! Sorry they weren't as exciting as they should have been



I would LOVE if they brought it to WDW too!  Even just a WoC "lite" would be nice.  I've read so many rumors of it, but we'll see...

It's unreal how much he has grown up - even in this past year.  He's a big man now.  I bet your little guy is too! 

 about the apple fries!  They sound better than what they were.  BUT, it seems most people love them, so it's probably just us!


----------



## brookelizabeth

After a bug's land, we moved on, walking around the Hollywood Pictures Backlot.  











Joe really liked the Tron stuff up for the nightly dance party.  They have since changed it to an Alice in Wonderland (more Tim Burton style) party.  I know ElecTRONica was reallyyyyyy popular, I haven't heard if the Mad T Party is as well?
















We came to Monsters, Inc Mike & Sully to the Rescue! and I didn't know much about it.  I figured it was a dark ride, and being Henry had been scared on most all dark rides this trip, we opted to skip it.











I have since heard it's a very fun ride and I regret this decision a bit, BUT, it was probably the right decision at the time.  We were really starting to drag, it was chilly out, and my little man was just frightened of all those dark rides.  Next time!





We didn't go in






We decided to go back to our room and rest up before dinner - after all, a brand new villa was waiting for us at the Grand!  We were movin' on up!

Back then right after the Backlot it was ALL construction walls when you headed to the front of the park - they were building Buena Vista Street.





I got all nerdy excited when I saw Imagineers up there at Carthay Circle!  And I wonder if they were pointing toward Disneyland Park...since I have heard you can watch the fireworks up there.  Hmmm!





Pretty!















We are near Soarin' now
















Around the bend we went and into the private entrance of the Grand Californian! 





Elevator floor





Part of the hallway










Our room





Entry way area





I love these little shelves they put in - great for holding all your STUFF.





Vanity area/closet

Continued in next post


----------



## brookelizabeth

Continued from previous post















Pretty tile!





Love the shower curtain!!










Kitchenette





Queen bed





TV/storage unit

I don't know why I feel the need to label all these pictures...it's fairly obvious what you are looking at! 





Bathroom. 





I WANT THAT LAMP!
















Both Joe and I really liked the style of this room.  Some of our furniture at home is mission style, and I'm a huge Frank Lloyd Wright fan, who basically created the mission style.





Our view





Looking left





The rock sticking out is Grizzly River Run and right in front of us was the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail, which was closed at the time.  It's kind of like a high ropes course for kids.





Good sized.

Back in the room...









Very Walt.





Best smelling products EVER.





Hidden Mickey!

Video: Tour of the Studio

And...what you've all been waiting for...





TIME TO JUMP!






Video: Jumping on the Bed

We rested in the room for a bit before we made our way back out into the chilly weather.  We had a few more "Must Do's" before we wrapped up our trip!

And before I forget, you know how Henry was saying "No way Jose" the entire trip?  Well, that has now adapted into "No way Jouse!" because a kid in his class at school is name Jouse (pronounced Hose-sway).  It's so cute!


----------



## jenseib

Henry looks like he doesn't have any feet!

I am loving the pictures.


----------



## MEK

That room is gorgeous.  I love it.  I wish the rooms at the VWL were just like that.  A girl can dream, right?

When ever I see Henry jumping on the bed I always think about when my kids were that age. That is the first thing they would do.  But with two of them someone was always crashing into the wall or falling off and getting hurt.


----------



## ladylyons

What a gorgeous room!!!  We've never stayed in the villa's one because we don't own DVC but also because we do our trips on the cheap and stay across the street.  My goal is to get an adult's weekend and have DH and I stay at the Grand for a weekend or a couple days for the week.  But I just can't justify the price.


----------



## podsnel

It looks so beautiful- I can't wait to see it in person this summer!!

And i am with MEK- Henry jumping on the bed takes me back to when my boys were small- but it always ended in disaster for us with 2 or 3 jumping.    Bed jumping got the Kibash a whole lot around here because of it!


----------



## Poolrat

Just like DeJa Vu    


I knew CARSLAND was new but I did not remember the whole entrance area  was new too.  I have some of that area but not nearly enough since I had no idea how new that area is and well nothing to compare it to.  

In fact the whole entrance bears a strange resembelance to the entrance area at DHS.


----------



## annmarieda

What a dream! I have always wanted to stay at the GC!  What amazing pictures you shared!!!

I know I had more to comment on... but the pictures have distracted me. 

Ok...  let me see...

So you mentioned entering near the resorts and possibly avoiding the "outside bubble"  Yes, we always entered at the crosswalk on Harbor... and that is where all the panhandlers and peddlers were.

Mat T Party... my 20 year old son really really liked it last summer.  In fact, we lost him there each night.  I am not sure if he would have liked the Tron version... and if you have seen the Mad T Party merchandise... it is amazingly fun!

Love that view you had.  I think it is amazing how Disney made it look like there is a forest there.... there in the center of a busy park...that is in the center of a busy city.  They may fail a tad in DLR over all in keeping the outside world out... but there they really succeeded!


----------



## disneyfan61

Poolrat said:


> Just like DeJa Vu
> 
> 
> I knew CARSLAND was new but I did not remember the whole entrance area  was new too.  I have some of that area but not nearly enough since I had no idea how new that area is and well nothing to compare it to.
> 
> In fact the whole entrance bears a strange resembelance to the entrance area at DHS.



I know I was looking at the pics saying "She already posted these" then realized NO it was Pat's report I saw.

LOVE the room & the view.

That is so cute Henry changed the saying.


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Oh Brook... you are on a writing tear... are you drinking extra coffee...  May I have some...?

You are making me homesick for Disneyland again... equally awesome (but smaller) and different and yet the same as WDW... (I really would like to go next June as a part of a Grand Canyon...west road trip tour)

I had exactly the same sammie and fries.. they were very good...  I wish they had something like that in Florida...

Awww... Poor Henry on BTMRR... but you know it could just as easily gone the other way... there was a chance he might have loved it... You didn't know and it isn't as if you were forcing him on SM or CS or something... you're super gentle with him... he's probably totally over it... you'll give it a go in a year or two...

I wish I had tried the beignets... I think I was full... It's funny at DLP they had a Mickey head shaped brioche type thing... Do you suppose each park has a specially themed Mickey Head food? 

I love the Bugs Life Land for the little guys... plus the theming is really picturesque for us as well...

I liked California Screamin too... I was laughing when you mentioned Kingda Ka...Great Adventure... Exit 7A on the New Jersey Turnpike...I won't even look at it... You are way braver than I am...

Isn't the theming around Soarin fabulous... It fits so nicely in that area...

Love the Grand Californian... Glad you got a chance to stay there... (I forget where you able to use points or did you OP?)  I want to try to make ressies there for early to mid June 2014... for 3/4 nights... I have no idea what my chances will be... But didn't you mention that you're going to be able to use points at the DL Hotel... for rooms?

(I think it's kind of cool that the architect who designed the GC also designed the WL & the AKL... I wish there was a book out about him and those resorts...  They are all amongst my favorites...)

I love the  Carthay Theatre too... I think you can eat in it?


----------



## dawnbu40

Hi Brooke!
We just booked our first DL trip so MEK sent me over here to learn all about DL  
I love all the info you provided and now I'm even more excited!

Can't wait to read more


----------



## tiggrbaby

Hey Brook check this out:
http://rewarevintage.com/blog/2012/03/11/homemade-shamrock-shakes/


----------



## teentoddlermom

Thank you!
Haven't been in Disneyland since 1988.  What we have been missing!
Thank you so much for your amazing report and pictures.  It is a great help with planning my trip.  We just decided to go to California 8/20 to 8/31 with the first 4 days at Disneyland.  I initially looked at the on property room rates and just about died, but now I realize we must stay on site.  We will be dropping some big bucks, but it certainly will be worth it.  I just stumbled upon your TR this morning, and have read it all.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Hi, Brook! 

Just caught up while you are having a blast at Disney! Love that you tried the Mickey beignets, and the pictures of New Orleans Square are gorgeous! I want to go! Hungry Bear looks like a great place to eat, and I am cracking up over the petrified tree and Lillian not liking it. 

Don't feel too bad about Henry -- we have all had those mothering moments! I promise! 

How nice that the Grand Californian is RIGHT next to DCA -- how convenient!


----------

